# Databook IV Discussion thread



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 12, 2014)

EDIT: Scans and translations can be directed .

--------------------

I didn't see any proper thread for it and I doubt the speculative thread is the right one for this. So here is the announcement for it:



XOzelinkOX said:


> *Guys, detail about the new databook:*
> 
> _"What I know the databook will include 270 characters and 232 jutsus. The number of pages is set to be around 391 pages, and the databook will also have a never before seen interviews of Kishi and will include a bonus chapter called "Road to Naruto"_
> 
> *SOURCE*


----------



## Kishido (Oct 12, 2014)

When will this stupid tier level threads triggering book released?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 12, 2014)

Hmm 391 pages seem kinda low, considering the amount of chapters it is supposed to cover.

Is this information official ? Is there a date ?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 12, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hmm 391 pages seem kinda low, considering the amount of chapters it is supposed to cover.
> 
> Is this information official ? Is there a date ?



it'll be realised on 4th of November.

I agree about the page number. 
but I guess a lot of characters will only have 1/3 of a page. For example the 7 swordsmen all in 2 pages, maybe with the exception of Zabuza?

characters like Gari and Bakura as will shouldn't take more than a page together as they barely got anything to begin with.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 12, 2014)

Hussain said:


> it'll be realised on 4th of November.
> 
> I agree about the page number.
> but I guess a lot of characters will only have 1/3 of a page. For example the 7 swordsmen all in 2 pages, maybe with the exception of Zabuza?
> ...



I hope he doesn't waste time with characters he already showcased, except for Itachi of course 

I am expecting Obito, Madara, Hashirama, Sasuke and Naruto to dominate, with 6 -8 pages for each or some shit like that. 

They'll be followed by Nagato, Minato and Kabuto with 6 - 4 pages.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 12, 2014)

The Road to Naruto chapter is 2 years old.

It isn't new.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 12, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I hope he doesn't waste time with characters he already showcased, except for Itachi of course
> 
> I am expecting Obito, Madara, Hashirama, Sasuke and Naruto to dominate, with 6 -8 pages for each or some shit like that.
> 
> They'll be followed by Nagato, Minato and Kabuto with 6 - 4 pages.



He will show the character that appeared from vol 44-72 that's includes the characters were shown before obviously.

I agree about obito, madara, Sasuke, and the Child. But I don't see how would Hashirama take
more than Nagato or Minato exactly? 

the only focus on him was in volume 65, but in the war he barely got.did anything at all. On the other hand, Minato got a chapter when he appeared to his child, chapter 440, and then again when Kushina appeared, and throughout the war with A/B things, and he got the most focus in the war out of the Hokages as well.

Nagato got like 3-4 volume when he attacked konoha, and then returned as an Edo Tensai
and got flashback from Konan when she battled obito, and another flashback in Obito's story...etc

so yeah, I don't see Hashirama having more than them. Perhaps even the same can be said about
Kabuto...


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Oct 12, 2014)

I need more background for the past generations, especially how the fuck the shitty Kumo bros killed Tobirama.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 12, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> I need more background for the past generations, especially how the fuck the shitty Kumo bros killed Tobirama.



I'm waiting for this, and the whole Minato Vs A/B stuff. the butthurt is going to be fabulous.


----------



## Vice (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm thinking the past is going to be skipped over in favor of the present and the war. All that shit seems to be irrelevant to Kishi in his own manga.


----------



## takL (Oct 12, 2014)

the spread tells these


takL said:


> Naru-pro(naruto project) section in wsj says
> 
> The 4th Official Character Data Book (well they call it Character Official Data Book)
> "Hiden Jin no Sho (≒secret book of formation)" set to be released in November.
> ...


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 12, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> I need more background for the past generations, especially how the fuck the shitty Kumo bros killed Tobirama.


Those shitty KinGin were actually pretty haxx with their stupid bullshit Rikudou cheatmode weapons. Doesn't make them any less stupid inclusion of course, rather, much worse.

Although, their weapons are supposed to be insta kill or no kill, so why da fuck was Tobirama _almost_ killed?

Tsunade must be talking about the second _rai_kage!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2014)

sub post.. This actually interests me more than the finale


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 13, 2014)

This is great, especially for the loose unanswered questions and to add fuel to the battledome match-ups to make it last longer.


----------



## Jad (Oct 14, 2014)

I literally can't wait until the Databook comes out, there is going to be a lot of points that will be cemented after it comes out.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2014)

I can't wait.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 14, 2014)

I wonder if anyone knows when will this DB be translated by viz?


----------



## Mirai Zack Fair (Oct 15, 2014)

While I do think that it is about time that Kishimoto published Databook IV, since it has been currently 6 years and a month since Databook III was published, I personally think that Kishimoto should wait until after Volume 72 has been published.  That way, there will be even more info in Databook IV, and it will be even more worth the wait.  Since Databook III covered Chapter 245-402 (Volumes 28-43), I am getting a strong hunch that the same might apply to Databook IV, depending on when it is released.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 15, 2014)

Wonder if it'll acknowledge that the ages and graduation dates of Kakashi's generation have all been retconned since DB3.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm really hoping we get stats and a description of at least the signature abilities of each of the unknown Kage. Probably too much to hope for, but that would be some of the most interesting stuff for me.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 15, 2014)

I think all relevant characters will get stats, but I doubt the ones who weren't properly introduced will get any.


What I'd really appreciate is that a family tree kind of thing, showing each village and all generations of their kage and their realtionship with each other and briefly describing each character.  That'd be pretty neat.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I'm really hoping we get stats and a description of at least the signature abilities of each of the unknown Kage. Probably too much to hope for, but that would be some of the most interesting stuff for me.



Getting stats for them is possible actually. Dan and Hizashi have them from Databook 2, even though they did not show anything at all at the time. 

But I doubt that he would talk about their abilities, more like "he has mighty power" or some thing like that. o_O



Grimmjowsensei said:


> What I'd really appreciate is that a family tree kind of thing, showing each village and all generations of their kage and their realtionship with each other and briefly describing each character.  That'd be pretty neat.



He does those kind of thing, doesn't he?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 15, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Getting stats for them is possible actually. Dan and Hizashi have them from Databook 2, even though they did not show anything at all at the time.
> 
> But I doubt that he would talk about their abilities, more like "he has mighty power" or some thing like that. o_O
> 
> ...



Yeah he does. But what I want is a tree for 5 villages and their kage. Like 1st hokage, his students, 2nd hokage his students etc. For each village.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2014)

I think he will do the other villages as well. He did the same with Konoha, Taka, Akatsuki, Suna, and Oto
there isn't one for the other villages because at the time there were barely any character introduced from them.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 15, 2014)

Databooks are full of shit


----------



## Kishido (Oct 15, 2014)

maybe something about Hamura <3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 19, 2014)

I wonder if this has to do with the upcoming Databook:


----------



## Trojan (Oct 19, 2014)

^ 

Yes, I think it would be nice if you can edit the OP with those new scans and information.


----------



## santanico (Oct 20, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Databooks are full of shit



they kind of are...

but the art is nice


----------



## Trojan (Oct 20, 2014)

I wish he reveals Minato's name.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> And also that Naruto's profile has an official name for his latest form. I switch around calling it Bijuu Sage Mode (BSM) and Rikudou Senjutsu [Mode] (RSM) but I really would appreciate something more canon.


Madara already Called it Six Paths Sage Mode (or he said he had Six Paths Senjutsu).

When he made friends with Kyuubi, that form he was using was called Bijuu Mode in the games.

So Bijuu Sage Mode is the form just before Six Paths Sage Mode,


----------



## JPongo (Oct 20, 2014)

The Edo Hokage stats should be over the roof over everyone else's

Minato's stats with having Sage Mode and bijuu mode has me very excited.

I'd love to see Hashirama and Madara's uber stats as well.

Then there's Obito.

Kishi must not disappoint us now that he's finishing the story up.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 20, 2014)

are we even sure about the stats anymore?
Because there is nothing like that in Sasuke's page.


----------



## JPongo (Oct 20, 2014)

Kishi gotta pop some of those stats in or else everything in that DB will be nothing but hyperbole


----------



## Brian (Oct 20, 2014)

Hagoromo

Ninjutsu- 100	
Taijutsu-  100	
Genjutsu- 100	
Intelligence- 0	
Strength- 100	
Speed- 100	
Stamina- 100	
Hand seals- 100


----------



## Trojan (Oct 20, 2014)

JPongo said:


> Kishi gotta pop some of those stats in or else everything in that DB will be nothing but hyperbole



taking in consideration how much Kishi trolled me, I think it's really likely that he does not put them, so I can never know Minato's stats. 



Brian said:


> Hagoromo
> 
> Ninjutsu- 100
> Taijutsu-  100
> ...



it's out of 5 though.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 20, 2014)

> Hagoromo
> 
> Intelligence- 0



Like mother like son.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 20, 2014)

Hussain said:


> it's out of 5 though.



Exactly



Kyu said:


> Like mother like son.



Exactly


----------



## Harbour (Oct 20, 2014)

Want some info about Namikaze family/clan. And about Minato's noname teammates. Btw, Kishi totally forgot about them.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 20, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Want some info about Namikaze family/clan. And about Minato's noname teammates. Btw, Kishi totally forgot about them.



That fat mexican kid is Gai's sensei I'm telling you.


----------



## Klue (Oct 20, 2014)

Hussain said:


> it's out of 5 though.



Brian gives no fucks.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 20, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> That fat mexican kid is Gai's sensei I'm telling you.



No it's Teuchi.


----------



## Addy (Oct 20, 2014)

no itachi/orochimaru info? 

not interested in the slightest


----------



## MS81 (Oct 20, 2014)

Jad said:


> I literally can't wait until the Databook comes out, there is going to be a lot of points that will be cemented after it comes out.



Hell yeah bro!!!


----------



## KibaforHokage (Oct 20, 2014)

Maybe he will fix Itachi's Yata Mirrior that can apparently block anything.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 20, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> No it's Teuchi.



Teuchi is Guy's sensei.


----------



## The greatest evil (Oct 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Divinstrosity (Oct 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> no itachi/orochimaru info?
> 
> not interested in the slightest



If there is no Itachi...

...what is any of this even about?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 20, 2014)

Now we need translation! 

Finally the kid profile! I have been waiting!


----------



## Addy (Oct 20, 2014)

Divinstrosity said:


> If there is no Itachi...
> 
> ...what is any of this even about?



all i know is that it's not about itachi's lover which means it's unworthy


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 20, 2014)

Those don't look like profile pages. Seems like excessive faggotry exclusive to Naruto & Sasuke rivalry thing.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 20, 2014)

Naruto has only Fuuton in the affinity's diagram.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 20, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Naruto has only Fuuton in the affinity's diagram.



Yes, because the Bijuu's chakra do not count, it has always been like this since the first Databook.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 20, 2014)

Is it sad that I'm more pumped about the release of Databook IV than the actual manga?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 20, 2014)

Bloo said:


> Is it sad that I'm more pumped about the release of Databook IV than the actual manga?



I think everybody feels the same way, so no.


----------



## Klue (Oct 20, 2014)

Bloo said:


> Is it sad that I'm more pumped about the release of Databook IV than the actual manga?



Nope.

Everything I was waiting for the manga to explain to me will probably end up in the coming Databook.




Kishi, I hate you .


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd argue that people who sit on forums generally like databooks more than the actual manga. Just a hunch.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, I'm waiting for databook more than for the epilogue. Cause databook definitely will contain much more interesting and entertaining things than manga.


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 20, 2014)

Fucking translations dammit


----------



## SaiST (Oct 20, 2014)

I doubt any of that is even worth translating. 



Klue said:


> Nope.
> 
> Everything I was waiting for the manga to explain to me will probably end up in the coming Databook.
> 
> ...


It's not going to tell you why Sasuke only has a single Rinnegan, or why it is adorned with a tomoe seal.

Hate him moar.

​


----------



## vered (Oct 20, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Naruto has only Fuuton in the affinity's diagram.



where do you see it in the pics?i searched and i don't see his diagram aside of that tiny bit but it's too small to see.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 20, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> I'd argue that people who sit on forums generally like databooks more than the actual manga. Just a hunch.



..........please most of the naruto fandom doesn't even care a lick about databooks including myself, hell only a hand full of them even know they exist.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 20, 2014)

He said _"people who sit on forums"_, which hardly encompasses the majority of the Naruto fandom.

But a large part of that specific crowd tend to get riled up once translations of the Data Books start to flood in, and you'll be right there with the rest of them—lurking at the least—when we start getting translated intel relevant to characters you're interested in.

A large portion of those forum-goers only stop caring about it when they start getting sick of people prefixing almost all of their posts about what the latest Data Book has said, taking their hyperbole too seriously.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> ..........please most of the naruto fandom doesn't even care a lick about databooks including myself, hell only a hand full of them even know they exist.



2009+ crew are mostly the ones who don't care about the DB. Everyone else usually pays attention to them. Rather than stats, the DB is great for random information and also information on the arcs. For example, the DB stated that one of Naruto's hobbies is taking care of plants, that's nice info. 

The new crew just doesn't know about the DB. Most have a different mindset.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Oct 20, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> 2009+ crew are mostly the ones who don't care about the DB. Everyone else usually pays attention to them. Rather than stats, the DB is great for random information and also information on the arcs. For example, the DB stated that one of Naruto's hobbies is taking care of plants, that's nice info.
> 
> The new crew just doesn't know about the DB. Most have a different mindset.



Yeah, I was thinking he must be talking about the newer members. Frankly, I don't recognize a lot of these dudes. 

We were like fiends waiting for DB2 to be translated.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2014)

Databook stuff may gradually became obsolete as Kishi decides to introduce new plot elements that he thinks fit his chosen themes better even if they start to contradict what is in the databook. After all the databook can only cover what had happened in the manga till that point. Taking into consideration future chapters taht were not yet written is impossible.

That said the DB does introduce canon material. Kamui was for the first time named in the databook as were some characters like Shima and possibly Fukasaku too.

And since the manga ends now then the info will be up to date and won't be retconned/changed as no new chapters will come up.

So THIS databook will be an exception to the previous ones.

Stuff, even like minor trivia and depth explanation for the history of some characters like was the case with Hidan and Kakuzu in DB3 is also rather cool IMO.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 20, 2014)

vered said:


> where do you see it in the pics?i searched and i don't see his diagram aside of that tiny bit but it's too small to see.



I just make picture's size bigger. Sasuke has two white marks on ration/katon, and Naruto one mark on fuuton.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 20, 2014)

After chapter 599 it's increadible people still take the databook seriously.

Yes, this is going to be a new databook with new stats but it still will not explain unanswered questions about characters like Uzumaki Karin or Shimura Danzo.


----------



## Klue (Oct 20, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I doubt any of that is even worth translating.
> 
> 
> It's not going to tell you why Sasuke only has a single Rinnegan, or why it is adorned with a tomoe seal.
> ...



Challenge Accepted.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 20, 2014)

SaiST said:


> He said _"people who sit on forums"_, which hardly encompasses the majority of the Naruto fandom.
> 
> But a large part of that specific crowd tend to get riled up once translations of the Data Books start to flood in, and you'll be right there with the rest of them?lurking at the least?when we start getting translated intel relevant to characters you're interested in.
> 
> A large portion of those forum-goers only stop caring about it when they start getting sick of people prefixing almost all of their posts about what the latest Data Book has said, taking their hyperbole too seriously.



Marvel and DC do it all the time  u_u


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't know where this databook hate comes from but it is unjustified horseshit imo. Databooks bring so much new information to the table, confirm bits you may call shaky and explain stuff that are left unexplanied.
And the stat system gives fellow NBD'ers a chance to approach debates more objectively. I really don't think Naruto BD would reach its current level without those databooks. They have increased the quality of debates significantly.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 20, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't know where this databook hate comes from but it is unjustified horseshit imo. Databooks bring so much new information to the table, confirm bits you may call shaky and explain stuff that are left unexplanied.
> And the stat system gives fellow NBD'ers a chance to approach debates more objectively. I really don't think Naruto BD would reach its current level without those databooks. They have increased the quality of debates significantly.



They are salty against things that don't go there ways. 

yes, there are some stuff proven wrong from the Databook, but so what?
even the manga itself was proven wrong be the later chapters, it can't be helped.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 20, 2014)

Databook > Manga

It's so interesting to read.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 20, 2014)

Divinstrosity said:


> Yeah, I was thinking he must be talking about the newer members. Frankly, I don't recognize a lot of these dudes.
> 
> We were like fiends waiting for DB2 to be translated.



Yeah seriously. 

Everyone was hyped when more info was translated and it goes a long way in fleshing out characters when the manga didn't at particular times. It's a great read and it brought in some interesting theories.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Oct 20, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't know where this databook hate comes from but it is unjustified horseshit imo. Databooks bring so much new information to the table, confirm bits you may call shaky and explain stuff that are left unexplanied.
> And the stat system gives fellow NBD'ers a chance to approach debates more objectively. I really don't think Naruto BD would reach its current level without those databooks. They have increased the quality of debates significantly.



lol @ your location. 

But, these same people who say they don't care...

...will gladly use that info if it bolsters their POVs.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 20, 2014)

Jad said:


> I literally can't wait until the Databook comes out, there is going to be a lot of points that will be cemented after it comes out.



Gai 8th death gate won't have a grade, because it was out of this world!!!


----------



## Turrin (Oct 21, 2014)

So were deffinately getting affinity charts instead of stats, going off Naruto's profile, that's pretty fucking disappointing.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 21, 2014)

seems so.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 21, 2014)

Turrin said:


> So were deffinately getting affinity charts instead of stats, going off Naruto's profile, that's pretty fucking disappointing.



Lets not lose hope. Maybe we'll  get stats and affinity charts. Or maybe we aren't getting stats for characters like Sasuke, Naruto, Kaguya etc because they pretty irrelevant.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 21, 2014)

or the stats were put on the next page of narusasu profiles.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 21, 2014)

im looking forward to reading about certain chars, i like the way they make things sound in the databook. the hyperboles sweeten it and make shit sounds cool


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 21, 2014)

While I don't care for stats, I'm not sure what the point of affinity charts are. I mean anybody who's competent and reads the manga knows what elemental affinity most shinobi have.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Oct 21, 2014)

So, it looks like Naruto is still at only futon affinity, which is fine. He has access to other elements through his bijuu/jinchuriki status. It also shows Sasuke as Yin(?) and Naruto as Yang(there's a small mark in the white half of the circle. We've waited years for this so I assume we'll get numbers. More importantly, it looks like some of the panels have been blacked out to prevent spoiling the ending. One panel that seems new though is the big one with Naruto in Six Paths Senjutsu Mode.... where he seems to be making an unfamiliar handseal. Is that an easter egg, has it already been shown and I just forgot or is it just the poor resolution of the pics?


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 21, 2014)

seeing other character's chakra natures would be quite interesting actually.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 21, 2014)

Edo Itachi's profile is gonna make alot of people upset I can tell


----------



## Zerocartoo (Oct 21, 2014)

Imagine the kings chart with highlighted chakra natures besides suiton and katon. He used to hide skills and for that he never ceases to amaze us.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 21, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Edo Itachi's profile is gonna make alot of people upset I can tell



It's not like he's gonna get any stat updates. He didn't improve while dead.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 21, 2014)

I hope minato has wind style chakra....wind style chakra flow would be the best for him and his no-seal, blitz strike fighting style. Maybe kishimoto will state that's how he cut the mugen tsukyuomi branches with no arms just a mouth kunai and wind chakra. 

Plus fire is useless unless your an uchiha, water is gay, earth is gay and lighting has just been raped by the cloud ninja.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 21, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I hope minato has wind style chakra....wind style chakra flow would be the best for him and his no-seal, blitz strike fighting style. Maybe kishimoto will state that's how he cut the mugen tsukyuomi branches with no arms just a mouth kunai and wind chakra.
> 
> Plus fire is useless unless your an uchiha, water is gay, earth is gay and lighting has just been raped by the cloud ninja.



Why not more than 1. Kakashi stated that most Jonin have more that 1 element.

Minato was Kakashi's teacher and jiraya called him a once in a generation genius. It's quite shocking that as of right now minato has 0 elements, while Kakashi has 3, Jiraya has 2 and Hiruzen has 5 

Wind is almost a guarantee for Minato. Nami - Waves (water) Kaze - Wind. So minato having wind and water is quite plausible. Fire is also a high possibility because jiraya was skilled in fire and should've taught minato, plus Bunta collaborated well with fire users. And we all know who Bunta liked the best.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 21, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> It's not like he's gonna get any stat updates. He didn't improve while dead.



He doesn't need stat updates.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 21, 2014)

I hope Minato is Lightning & Wind.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 21, 2014)

I hope Minato get anything besides water, so suck and tired of Kishi giving the exact same shit to Minato and Tobirama.


----------



## Klue (Oct 21, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I hope Minato get anything besides water, so suck and tired of Kishi giving the exact same shit to Minato and Tobirama.



I'd give anything for his element to be Suiton now.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'd give anything for his element to be Suiton now.



Die!


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 21, 2014)

Zerocartoo said:


> Imagine the kings chart with highlighted chakra natures besides suiton and katon. He used to hide skills and for that he never ceases to amaze us.


The king reigns supreme.


----------



## Zay (Oct 21, 2014)

Kishi better explain this Kaguya bullshit.


----------



## Senjuclan (Oct 21, 2014)

Zay said:


> Kishi better explain this Kaguya bullshit.



Good luck. I doubt even Kishi understands that stuff


----------



## MS81 (Oct 21, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I hope Minato is Lightning & Wind.



I really hope he is both as well.

I want to see if black chidori/raikiri would be S-rank or Kekkai gekkai!


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 22, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I hope Minato get anything besides water, so suck and tired of Kishi giving the exact same shit to Minato and Tobirama.



Although I admit  kishi is an asshole for trying to make minato and Tobirama clones. I wouldn't care as long as water isn't Minatos only element.

His name (Namikaze) literally means Water and Wind, so it would be cool if he possessed those. But I really want him to have fire as well like jiraya. So I can know if he used to combine fire and oil  with Gamabunta.

Some people say that the finger sensing technique is actually an earth technique. It does sound plausible.


----------



## Zerocartoo (Oct 22, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:
> 
> 
> > Edo Itachi's profile is gonna make alot of people upset I can tell
> ...



of course he did.
He fought both Naruto and Kirabi (5 en taijutsu) with ease.

So the Solo gonna get a 5 en taijutsu


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 22, 2014)

Zerocartoo said:


> of course he did.
> He fought both Naruto and Kirabi (5 en taijutsu) with ease.
> 
> So the Solo gonna get a 5 en taijutsu



That's not how it works lool. Itachis last stats came around the time of his death. That's the max stats kishi gave him, he's not gonna get anymore.

His taijutsu didn't improve, he was always great at taijutsu, but he's not up to a level 5.

No he fought with Naruto for like a few seconds and they were stalemating. And itachi attacked them while they were trying to talk to him. Naruto was still conversing with itachi while fighting, Naruto didn't go all out. When killer bee got serious, itachi was back peddling, he couldn't handle killer bees 7 swords style.


----------



## Vice (Oct 22, 2014)

Zerocartoo said:


> So the Solo gonna get a 5 en taijutsu



Well of course Madara will.


----------



## christoncrutches (Oct 22, 2014)

Two questions:

1) Does this book cover the entirety of the manga? I think it was mentioned that it goes to the end of the war, but is that the end of the series? Or do you guys think that mean it ends with BZ stabbing Madara, meaning the Kaguya and Sasuke fights are excluded?

2) In the preview image posted, it looks like it showed somebody's chakra nature? Is there a real chance we'll be getting elemental affinities for all major characters in the databook? Would be cool


----------



## Harbour (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks like the databook covers the whole manga, cause you can see in the leaked scans of DB posted above the panel of Naruto and Sasuke's clash from 690+ chapter.


----------



## christoncrutches (Oct 22, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Looks like the databook covers the whole manga, cause you can see in the leaked scans of DB posted above the panel of Naruto and Sasuke's clash from 690+ chapter.



Good eye, thanks. Looking forward to its release then.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 22, 2014)

It had already been confirmed that the databook covered until the end of the war.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 22, 2014)

I think it's obvious that the Databook covers until the very end of the manga, why wouldn't it be? 
the manga is going to end, and this is the last Databook, why would Kishi leave the last 9 chapters or so? That makes no sense.


----------



## takL (Oct 22, 2014)

wsj issue # 46 had  it  that 'the book of formation' should cover from "pains raid" to the end of "the 4th ninja world war".


----------



## Trojan (Oct 22, 2014)

Why isn't the child Vs sasuke a part of the war though?
the outcome is still linked to this battle as well. @>@
****

Edit:

*Spoiler*: __ 










The scan in the first 2 pages is from this chapter
Just look at the final fight in Sword of the Stranger

I don't see why would Kishi exclude the "Naruto Vs Sasuke" chapters. U_U

Edit 2:

actually there is their clash from this chapter
Just look at the final fight in Sword of the Stranger

why would he exclude the last 5 chapters? @>@


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 22, 2014)

There are no stats it seems.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 22, 2014)

Zay said:


> Kishi better explain this Kaguya bullshit.





Senjuclan said:


> Good luck. I doubt even Kishi understands that stuff



He ripped her from an old Japanese folktale, like everything else in this manga (besides the blatant Star Wars rips).

The Tale of the Old Bamboo Cutter, or something like that.

Kaguya-hime was a being from the moon who crash-landed on Earth as a baby and was raised by human parents.


----------



## Vice (Oct 22, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> There are no stats it seems.



Oh bullshit. Fuck that.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 22, 2014)

They better put the stats into the databook. I want my Minato's stats and elemental affinity.
They did it 3 databooks in row, so it will be stupid fucking fuck to not put them in the 4th.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 22, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Why isn't the child Vs sasuke a part of the war though?
> the outcome is still linked to this battle as well. @>@
> ****
> 
> ...





So this is the playback that we were promised? Was there anything last week or this is the first one? And is this the only one or there will be more after this?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 22, 2014)

Imagine... there were so many perfect stats that Kishi thought it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 22, 2014)

Kishi - "There are no stats in the DB because most of the characters are 5s in everything anyway." 

#ThanksKishi


----------



## Turrin (Oct 22, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Why isn't the child Vs sasuke a part of the war though?
> the outcome is still linked to this battle as well. @>@
> ****


If DBIV doesn't cover that information, it's probably because there is going to be another Fanbook released at some point, and the Fanbook will mostly have to do with events surrounding the Time-skip and Naruto the Last Movie (potentially movies), and Kishi/Shonen Jump will simply put some info on the end of the manga in their to bait manga only readers to also pick up the Fanbook, rather than excluding them by focusing completely on the movie time period.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 22, 2014)

Maybe there are only stats for guys who have never had stats, meaning stats from the last databook still apply.


----------



## kingcools (Oct 22, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kishi - "There are no stats in the DB because most of the characters are 5s in everything anyway."
> 
> #ThanksKishi



more like "because powerlevels are way too plot dependend anyway"


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 23, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kishi - "There are no stats in the DB because most of the characters are 5s in everything anyway."
> 
> #ThanksKishi



lol woorrdd


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2014)

Could care less about the stats. More interested in learning if there is any new information about key characters.


----------



## KibaforHokage (Oct 23, 2014)

Seriously he going to have to change the scale

5.0 back then is like 1.0 now.

Cant wait to see Itachi and Minato have the same score so, the stannig wars never end


----------



## Ashi (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank God stats are gone


We all know Kishimoto-Sensei couldn't care less about his powerscale


----------



## Vice (Oct 23, 2014)

Seriously, I'm going to be kinda pissed off if the stats are gone.

Has anything been confirmed either way yet?


----------



## Cjones (Oct 24, 2014)

I kinda hoped it would happen in the manga, but I'll take explanations for things like Hashirama's Sage mode from a databook.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Thank God stats are gone
> 
> 
> We all know Kishimoto-Sensei couldn't care less about his powerscale



And I imagine a lot of people who like the statistics would have pissed if he provided them. Not sure how anyone can up with a believable and rational explanation for the power level inflation.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 24, 2014)

Stats probably are still in it.

Maybe only for characters without stats last time.


----------



## phlogistinator123 (Oct 24, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kishi - "There are no stats in the DB because most of the characters are 5s in everything anyway."
> 
> #ThanksKishi



This is for real?

Where did you get the information from? Did Kishimoto himself twit this or you just made it up?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 24, 2014)

KibaforHokage said:


> Seriously he going to have to change the scale
> 
> 5.0 back then is like 1.0 now.
> 
> Cant wait to see Itachi and Minato have the same score so, the stannig wars never end



If stats are still in, which I believe they are. Itachi and minato most certainly will not have the same stats.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 24, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> If stats are still in, which I believe they are. Itachi and minato most certainly will not have the same stats.



people still did not get over the fact that itachi is only comparable to Jiraiya, even after all those years.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 24, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kishi - "There are no stats in the DB because most of the characters are 5s in everything anyway."
> 
> #ThanksKishi



Fuck you, Kishit


----------



## auem (Oct 24, 2014)

I remember the time when I used to dig into the stats seriously..


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 24, 2014)

Hussain said:


> people still did not get over the fact that itachi is only comparable to Jiraiya, even after all those years.



Also  if minato was to get the same score as jiraya, that would suggest minato didn't surpass him at all. Contradiction much?


----------



## Harbour (Oct 24, 2014)

So no new DB pics this week?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 24, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Also  if minato was to get the same score as jiraya, that would suggest minato didn't surpass him at all. Contradiction much?



Unless you believe taijutsu is equal to intelligence stat and genjutsu to strength stat, then stat totals are meaningless.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2014)

There probably is no way to use stats on people like naruto sasuke madara hashirama kaguya and rs so the people just decided not to add them.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 24, 2014)

phlogistinator123 said:


> This is for real?
> 
> Where did you get the information from? Did Kishimoto himself twit this or you just made it up?



Nah it's not real, I made it up. 

But I'm 99.9% sure that's going to be a real comment if there are no stats.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 24, 2014)

Gabe said:


> There probably is no way to use stats on people like naruto sasuke madara hashirama kaguya and rs so the people just decided not to add them.



They will be based on their base state, and I don't see why wouldn't he be able to do so for Hashirama, who is not even top 10 anymore. 

Actually even Kaguya herself should be able to take 40 in the stats, and the stats are not only raw power and Ninjutsu. 

Even Naruto shouldn't be able to take 40, when he does not know anything in Genjutsu as well...etc


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 24, 2014)

Has anyone considered that all characters in the Last  movie won't be given stats in this databook? And maybe kishi will release another one.

Since in the time skip, everyone would've improved yet again.

Characters like the Kages, Hokage's and Edo Kage should get stats though. Since they're irrelevant now.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 24, 2014)

P E R C H E D for a view of all the piping hot earl gray on Kags, Katsuyu and Shikkotsu Forest


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 24, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> I need more background for the past generations, especially how the fuck the shitty Kumo bros killed Tobirama.



They didn't kill him,only fucked him up during the coup.

And I'm sure he wasn't expecting to get jumped by two fuckaboys wielding RS's tools at a ceremony for an alliance .

Poor Tobirama,the one time you decide to take it easy and let down your guard is the time you needed it the most. 


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kishi - "There are no stats in the DB because most of the characters are 5s in everything anyway."
> 
> #ThanksKishi






Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nah it's not real, I made it up.



DON'T.EVER.SCARE.ME.LIKE.THAT.*AGAIN*.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 25, 2014)

I remember the old times when I was really excited to see some stats and engage in discussions why X has better stats than Y... Now it's all meh whatever, guess I've ran out of steam


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 25, 2014)

I just saw this, could it be related to the Databook?




NARUTO－ナルト－角色設定公式集　秘傳・陣之書
封面公開！！ 　
史上最厚的火影忍者資料書，270位忍者、232種忍術，
日本2014年11月4日發售
Naruto shippuden: angle color official collection of confidential transmission and Takayuki’s book
Sealing surface public!
History of maximum thickness Hokage Ninja article written, 270 largest Ninja, 232 species ninjutsu,
Japan 2014/11/4


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 25, 2014)

uh, yes? That's the cover, lol. Thanks a ton. 

Other than that, nothing new. :x


----------



## ch1p (Oct 25, 2014)

What a boring cover. It looks like the second artbook.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 25, 2014)

So, if the DB will be released with SJ on 4.11. then we will get first leaked scans from it with the new chapter? Like, in Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 25, 2014)

If I remember correctly the Fanbook 2 did not take that much of time to be on the Internet.  
So, I guess we might see the Databook on the same day, or before, but that is only guessing. @>@


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out how the databook, which will be released on 11/4, will cover until the final chapter of the series, which won't be released until 11/10....


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 25, 2014)

wack cover tbh


----------



## Trojan (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, there will only be 1 chapter left. Kishi obviously won't put the entire chapter in the Databook, so he could take some panels from here and there and put them. Even if people found out that those panels are not from the previous chapters, it still won't effect anything because it wouldn't tell us anything about the last chapter probably. 

and honestly, even if the last chapter is not included, I doubt that matters either way, it's only 1 chapter after all.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 25, 2014)

We might get some leaks of early fan-favorite character stuff or things that someone who happened to read the book finds very interesting. However I wouldn't expect anything in detail until a few days after it's released, such as Nov 6th-8th. 

Really wish there was an english release date on the book though


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 25, 2014)

Harbour said:


> So, if the DB will be released with SJ on 4.11. then we will get first leaked scans from it with the new chapter? Like, in Wednesday or Thursday.



There's no JUMP release on 4th November. Volume 71, on the other hand, will also be released on that day.

I actually pre-ordered the databook and I hope that I'll get it really early. I'm expecting it to arrive two weeks after its inital release, because my previous orders of the third databook and the first fanbook also took that long, more or less. I'll probably create a thread over at the Narutopedia, writing down everything that doesn't need long translations (such as stats, names and other small information).


----------



## Trojan (Oct 25, 2014)

I guess the things that would be translated first are
1- Kishi's interview. 
2- Road to Naruto chapter.

the other things we might wait for too long to get the full translation. Perhaps until Viz translate it. 



Seelentau said:


> There's no JUMP release on 4th November. Volume 71, on the other hand, will also be released on that day.
> 
> I actually pre-ordered the databook and I hope that I'll get it really early. I'm expecting it to arrive two weeks after its inital release, because my previous orders of the third databook and the first fanbook also took that long, more or less. I'll probably create a thread over at the Narutopedia, writing down everything that doesn't need long translations (such as stats, names and other small information).



Do you take requests?


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 25, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I guess the things that would be translated first are
> 1- Kishi's interview.
> 2- Road to Naruto chapter.
> 
> the other things we might wait for too long to get the full translation. Perhaps until Viz translate it.



The Road to Naruto chapter was translated after its release. It's nothing new. 
And yes, seeing how the old translation groups and translators are more or less inactive in the Naruto fandom (at least to my knowledge), we might have to wait for a VIZ release.



Hussain said:


> Do you take requests?



I'm not that proficient in Japanese, so I won't be translating whole character biographies or jutsu articles. And even if I did, I'd take priority in translating those that interest me personally, such as the Truth-Seeking Balls article. So if you want me to translate technique XYZ that was used once in chapter 4xx, then I'd have to turn your request down.


----------



## Vice (Oct 25, 2014)

Why would you preorder a databook that you can't even read?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 25, 2014)

- Was not that Road to Ninja or something? 
and if they are the same thing, then why including it on the Databook. 

- I was going to say Minato's pages actually and/or the S/T Barrier or his long named jutus that kishi never revealed. 
but, it's all good. =ر

Do you know how long did it take VIZ to translate the 3rd Databook? 
because I wasn't around at the time. @>@


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 25, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> I'm trying to figure out how the databook, which will be released on 11/4, will cover until the final chapter of the series, which won't be released until 11/10....



If the final chapter is an epilogue, then I imagine it wouldn't cover that?


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 25, 2014)

Vice said:


> Why would you preorder a databook that you can't even read?



Because I can read a little and generally don't trust translators. If there's something weird, a mistake or so, in a foreign translation, I can always check the original and translate it my own way.



Hussain said:


> - Was not that Road to Ninja or something?
> and if they are the same thing, then why including it on the Databook.
> 
> - I was going to say Minato's pages actually and/or the S/T Barrier or his long named jutus that kishi never revealed.
> ...



It's this chapter: 

I'll try and see what I can do.

Unfortunately, I don't know how long it took VIZ, since I live in Germany and don't know anything about American releases.
The German version of the third databook was released in 2010, two years after its initial release in Japan, if that's of any help.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 26, 2014)

I see, that is really a disappointment. 
I was hoping for new chapters, but oh well, at least it won't be a waist of time. -_____-

thank you for the info. Though I don't think anyone would care after 2 years. lol


----------



## ch1p (Oct 26, 2014)

They will add the RtN movie one shot so you can get it through a collection. It had only been published in shonen jump, not in a volume.



shintebukuro said:


> I'm trying to figure out how the databook, which will be released on 11/4, will cover until the final chapter of the series, which won't be released until 11/10....



Manga was already finished some time ago.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 26, 2014)

ch1p said:


> They will add the RtN movie one shot so you can get it through a collection. It had only been published in shonen jump, not in a volume.
> 
> 
> 
> Manga was already finished some time ago.



Its possible.

Maybe Kishi took all those breaks so he could finish the manga was in advance.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Oct 26, 2014)

With the high possibility of the end of Sasuke vs Naruto fight and release of Infinite Tsukuyomi next chapter, the war would be functionally over as well, thus fitting into the Databook.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 26, 2014)

It's a lot of time between writing the script for something and being able to publish it in a 300+ page book.  The writing for the databooks had to be finished quite a few weeks ago, probably months.

The manga itself by now is almost certainly finished and Kishimoto and 12 assistants can relax (in that they're now unemployed?), but I doubt they finished in time to get any of the last few chapters of the stuff into the databook.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 26, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I see, that is really a disappointment.
> I was hoping for new chapters, but oh well, at least it won't be a waist of time. -_____-
> 
> thank you for the info. Though I don't think anyone would care after 2 years. lol


The American DB was released like 3-4 years after it was released in Japan. However back then Viz used to release things a-lot slower, so potentially the DB could be released much quicker this time. However that may partially depend on whether Viz wants to time the release of DBIV with the release of their online chapters, or with the release of the volumes. If Viz does it with the release of the online chapters, than we may see a DBIV release in time for Christmas or shortly afterwards, as I believe the Viz online chapters are only 1 chapter behind the official release. If it's based around the volumes than were probably looking at another year before Viz releases it.


----------



## takL (Oct 26, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I just saw this, could it be related to the Databook?



the page has  excerpts from the kish ? his first editor*, secret talk (the interview in the data book i guess) 
and the strip at the bottom says (some?) other parts of the interview will be published in the Dec issue of Jump SQ, (again) on the 4th of nov. 

(*the first editor, Kosuke Yahagi was in charge of Naruto for 9 years and is the editor in chief of the magazine, Jump SQ.)

and 'the shinobi id card' that comes with the first printing of the data book will let you see great scenes of naruto anime movies.




ch1p said:


> They will add the RtN movie one shot so you can get it through a collection. It had only been published in shonen jump, not in a volume.
> 
> 
> 
> Manga was already finished some time ago.



last week according to kishs assistant. 
'road to naruto the movie'  was also in 'the vol of shinobi' the bonus vol that came with vol 61 to promote RTN. 
possibly theres an extra chap (or too) like that for 'the last'.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 26, 2014)

takL said:


> (*the first editor, Kosuke Yahagi was in charge of Naruto for 9 years and is the editor in chief of the magazine, Jump SQ.)


Oh my god, 9 years you say, he left right after the Pain-Arc you say,  everything makes sense now. Literally the moment Yahagi left is when the story went to shit. From now on I'm giving this dude all the credit for this story being any good.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 26, 2014)

Hashirama intelligence 1?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2014)

The new databook cover is very basic 

I'll buy this databook  I have Databook 1, 2 and 3 in Japanese, DB1 in Portuguese (Panini) and DB3 in English (Viz).


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 26, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Oh my god, 9 years you say, he left right after the Pain-Arc you say,  everything makes sense now. Literally the moment Yahagi left is when the story went to shit. From now on I'm giving this dude all the credit for this story being any good.



Now I think I know why we didn't see "that jutsu".


----------



## ch1p (Oct 26, 2014)

takL said:


> last week according to kishs assistant.
> 'road to naruto the movie'  was also in 'the vol of shinobi' the bonus vol that came with vol 61 to promote RTN.
> possibly theres an extra chap (or too) like that for 'the last'.



Oh I forgot there was a special volume 61. Thanks for reminding me.

Yes, I agree with you, that the an extra chapter which will be about the movie. Or maybe that will be the epilogue and we will get the movie which will happen sandwiched between the two.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Now I think I know why we didn't see "that jutsu".


"That jutsu" was Reverse Harem no Jutsu, wasn't it?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 26, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> "That jutsu" was Reverse Harem no Jutsu, wasn't it?



That was the jutsu Naruto told Konohamaru about in the start of Part 2.
"That jutsu" was the jutsu Minato left Naruto that required Kurama's chakra.

Not sure if it was an editor thing now seeing as it was mentioned before Naruto got the key.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 26, 2014)

The key's purpose was to master the Kyuubi's power and Naruto did use it for that.

"That jutsu" never existed.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> The key's purpose was to master the Kyuubi's power and Naruto did use it for that.
> 
> "That jutsu" never existed.



Just because we're close to the manga doesn't mean you can pretend manga pages never existed; it was mentioned twice independently of Kurama's power.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2014)

Maybe "that jutsu" will be shown in a possible Part 3. 

I am gonna update the first post with those scans, I don't remember doing it.


----------



## christoncrutches (Oct 27, 2014)

I always thought "that jutsu" was FRS, and later on the key to unseal the Kyuubi went by the same name.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 27, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Maybe "that jutsu" will be shown in a possible Part 3.
> 
> I am gonna update the first post with those scans, I don't remember doing it.



Possibly, but I'm not holding my breath.



christoncrutches said:


> I always thought "that jutsu" was FRS, and later on the key to unseal the Kyuubi went by the same name.



"That jutsu" was introduced _after_ FRS. Also Naruto knows what "that jutsu" is (we saw this after it was mentioned the second time); he didn't know Rasengan was incomplete.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 27, 2014)

That Jutsu was releasing the seal munboy. Naruto learned how to release the seal during the Time-skip, allowing him to transform almost completely into the nine-tails.


----------



## takL (Oct 27, 2014)

i believe 'that jutsu' is the massive chakra sharing jutsu.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 27, 2014)

Turrin said:


> That Jutsu was releasing the seal munboy. Naruto learned how to release the seal during the Time-skip, allowing him to transform almost completely into the nine-tails.



Turrin, both times "that jutsu" was mentioned it was made clear Kurama's chakra was the *prerequisite* for it.

The prerequisite (Kurama's chakra) for the jutsu wasn't the jutsu itself.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 27, 2014)

thought that jutsu was to go 2 tails


----------



## Trojan (Oct 28, 2014)

Are we going to get the scans for the Databook early, like with the chapters (4 or 5 days earlier the the official date), or it's completely different story than the chapters?


----------



## Turrin (Oct 28, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Turrin, both times "that jutsu" was mentioned it was made clear Kurama's chakra was the *prerequisite* for it.
> 
> The prerequisite (Kurama's chakra) for the jutsu wasn't the jutsu itself.



No it wasn't. 

Start of PII, Jiriaya tells Naruto not to use "that Jutsu". That fits with it being the releasing of the seal
Key Toad speaking of "that jutsu", says what need does Naruto have with it when he can't control the Kyuubi chakra. That could mean ether control over the Kyuubi chakra is necessary to use "that jutsu", or it could mean that using "that jutsu" (removal of the seal) is pointless because Naruto couldn't control the Kyuubi chakra.



Hussain said:


> Are we going to get the scans for the Databook early, like with the chapters (4 or 5 days earlier the the official date), or it's completely different story than the chapters?


Since it's a 400 page book, I wouldn't count on it. We might get some spoilers early about specific entries or what the DB contains. Maybe we'll get a scan or two of some popular characters profiles, however I wouldn't bet on getting good scans until a couple days or even a week after it's released. Than we start the very long process of translating, which may take a long time. Last time DBIII came out we had a-lot more translators active on the forum (Suki, Gottheim, etc...), now Takl is like the only one around. This is why it would be nice if Viz just announced they were releasing DBIV like a week or two later than the Japanese release, as we'd probably still get all the information faster than we will waiting for the Trans; no offense to Takl's ability at all, it's just that last time I remember it being like a huge project that a whole team of people worked on at Mangahelpers and here.


----------



## Addy (Oct 28, 2014)

takL said:


> i believe 'that jutsu' is the massive chakra sharing jutsu.



i think it might have been bijuu dama as well or maybe both


----------



## Trojan (Oct 28, 2014)

mmm, but weren't the Fan-book 2 scans available shortly, if not directly after it released day?  
I can't remember correctly now as it's been several years already...

as for the profiles, I honestly only care about Minato & Kushina's profile. It would be nice to know about this kid's profile, but I wouldn't worry about him.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 28, 2014)

Hussain said:


> mmm, but weren't the Fan-book 2 scans available shortly, if not directly after it released day?
> I can't remember correctly now as it's been several years already...
> 
> as for the profiles, I honestly only care about Minato & Kushina's profile. It would be nice to know about this kid's profile, but I wouldn't worry about him.


We will likely get scans very early on, but even than scans of 400 pages will take time. And I'm not sure how many translators there are to work on translating the 500+ profiles of jutsu and characters, if it's just Takl I expect it to take a month, maybe 2, if Takl is willing to do the whole thing, before we even get close to have trans for all of them.

Your lucky in that your waiting for the trans of Minato's profile and Minato's Jutsu, which I would expect that we'll be on the earliest things translated, as we are likely to get the more popular character's profiles translated first. Kushina you might have a wait on your hands. In my case the characters and jutsu I care about are the more obscure ones so i'll probably be waiting quite a long time before I get the info I want, unless something really dramatic is revealed in one of their profiles that someone decides to share. 

Edit: Also unfortunately if DB Stats are indeed replaced with Affinity charts, we won't be getting a-lot of interesting info to discuss early on, because last time it was very easy for someone to simply record the stats w/o need of translation, and that brought a-lot of new information on characters very quickly to discuss while waiting for the Trans of specific abilities; this time it might be a much more lack luster release w/o stats.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 28, 2014)

Don't you know a little about Japanese language though, Turrin? 

and I agree about the stats, actually it will help a lot, especially in my current debate about Minato's taijutsu. lol
it would really suck if Kishi replace them now. 

as a matter of fact, I'm waiting for them more than anything else in the Databook.


----------



## Iruel (Oct 28, 2014)

fuck barbie and Kushina, lol there are far, far, far more interesting characters we need to know more about. they had their time. and plenty of info.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 28, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Don't you know a little about Japanese language though, Turrin?


Yes, but Entries like the DB are very hard to translate, because of how they are written more like a book rather than a line of dialog in the manga. I tried to translated the fanbook entries which are similar before, with limited success, and it took me a long time to do just one entry. So if I was to translated it would probably take me a year to do the entire book, and it would probably have a good amount of mistakes 

With that said I might be able to help with smaller lines of text and maybe scanning to see if there is something potentially interesting, but that's it. So to summarize I wouldn't count on me too much. 

Edit: Granted if no one translates shit, I might try, but I wouldn't be starting with Minato's entry, as I don't care about it too much. I'd probably start with lesser known characters like the briefly seen Kages, Jinchuuriki, etc.. Though I might do Kushina.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 28, 2014)

"That jutsu" was releasing the Kyuubi. 


Hussain said:


> Don't you know a little about Japanese language though, Turrin?
> 
> and I agree about the stats, actually it will help a lot, especially in my current debate about Minato's taijutsu. lol
> it would really suck if Kishi replace them now.
> ...



Why is Minato's taijutsu important ? He never uses it lol.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 28, 2014)

^
It's not. Just curious though. 
the thing I want to know for sure
1- anything about his goddamn long-named jutsu.
2- the back story about his fight with A/B, and the outcome of their battles.

Even though I doubt that kishi would clarify anything when it comes to f minato.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 28, 2014)

Hussain said:


> ^
> It's not. Just curious though.
> the thing I want to know for sure
> 1- anything about his goddamn long-named jutsu.
> ...



Well I don't think it is anything below 4.5. Kishimoto might just give him 5 for good old timeswank sake. 

I am not sure about his unknown jutsu, but I believe there will be more revealing information about his confrontations with A  & B.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 28, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Well I don't think it is anything below 4.5. Kishimoto might just give him 5 for good old timeswank sake.
> 
> I am not sure about his unknown jutsu, but I believe there will be more revealing information about his confrontations with A  & B.



Which old times. 
I have never imagined that Kishi hates Minato that much honestly. :rofl
before I was sure that he will get more than 35.5 for sure, now I wouldn't be surprised if he gave him 31.5 or something.  

- I hope so. -_____-
even though I think it's obvious, but debating with the haters get annoying when they ignore everything, so a direct statement would be helpful. Even though I doubt it would change anything.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Oct 28, 2014)

I feel in my heart, Itachi's last stats were 'sick Itachi' stats in the same way Hiruzen's were 'old Hiruzen' stats. 

I hope to get 'prime Itachi' stats. 

If I don't, I will start torturing the defenseless. 

Its up to Kishimoto.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 28, 2014)

gonna be exciting measuring up all 5 hokages, just to realize yes... tsunade does indeed sucks


----------



## lathia (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh my... It seems certain characters won't be getting them JJ / Kaguya feats. It's so sad to see the manga end with your character neglected .


----------



## Vice (Oct 29, 2014)

So have we gotten a confirmation or not on stats or what?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Vice said:


> So have we gotten a confirmation or not on stats or what?



Not yet as far as I know,


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 30, 2014)

*The databook cover has been released in a better quality on Shueisha's website.*


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 30, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> *The databook cover has been released in a better quality on Shueisha's website.*



Looks like shit. But whatever I am more interested in character profiles and jutsu description.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 30, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> *The databook cover has been released in a better quality on Shueisha's website.*



Man what's wrong with Narutos eyes...


----------



## Harbour (Oct 30, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> *The databook cover has been released in a better quality on Shueisha's website.*



God, hope someone leaks Minato's page!

[YOUTUBE]K4vhcUrDLrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vered (Oct 30, 2014)

Can't wait on the pages about Nagato/Pain, Madara and most of all the Rinnegan and Sasuke/Kaguya's Rinnegan


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 30, 2014)

I wonder if Sasuke and Kayuga's Rinnegan jutsu will have cool names.

Also I want to see what the databook makes of this "Rikudou" business. Obito made it sound like such a big deal when he mentioned how Madara was the second and Nagato was the third. 

Maybe we'll get an interesting story of how the Uzumaki clan were destroyed. 

Regarding "that jutsu"... I'd be happy if the databook confirms it as the chakra transfer jutsu 'cause Kishimoto did a shit job linking it.


----------



## Alex Payne (Oct 31, 2014)

So. No stats it seems. Just affinities/mastered nature manipulation? Wise decision imo.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Awww shit, it's on.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2014)

Damn, nobody has translated those pages yet? It's been 2 whole hours.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

quick someone translate the jutsus of kaguya and sasuke. these are the rinnegan dojtusu techs used by sasuke and kaguya!!!!


----------



## ch1p (Oct 31, 2014)

Those parts seem like the ninja history records from last databook. They were like pieces that filled in on certain groups or themes of the manga. The second seems like the technique section. They weren't character records so there wouldn't be any stats in them.

EDIT: oh there's more in the link. No stats then it sems.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 31, 2014)

Please translate the Hamura stuff. Please


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

i think naruto has 3 elements under his part of elements.
i see 3 there.Yin/Yang and wind?
Manga Raw


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 31, 2014)

Honestly, given the way he did the stats in the previous 3 databooks and the way the powerscaling ended up at the end of it all, doing stats at this point would be kind of a waste of time. By the time Pain entered the fray, things were getting way too out of control for "stats" to really cut it.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 31, 2014)

Im fucking disappointed. No stats's diagrams. Fuck them, who even need their shit without stats. Lazy assholes.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

there are no stats not that there is a need to they are all overpowered.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Kishido said:
			
		

> What I do not get...Why are there 6 symbols.
> 
> 5 Elements + Yin + Yang = 7



I don't know bro; what do you think?


----------



## Kishido (Oct 31, 2014)

I think nothing


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Yagami1211 is here, I just linked him to the db pages.

*Edit:* Wait, he was logged in 14 minutes ago.


Shit.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2014)

I messaged him ages ago Klue.

Also the link doesn't work for me, and so probably others too, so someone please take more screenshots if possible.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, there are only the scans of Otsutsuki family, fodders and jutsus. Ill wait the scans of new characters like Hokage and Kage - probably they will get stats.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 31, 2014)

Why would they do stars for Naruto, Sasuke and Hagoromo.

It's illogical, those guys can't be measured. Wait for the likes of weaker ninja and then we will know for sure


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

Lol Killer B's 7 sword style is A rank.

This is a jerkoff databook, Ao has half page profile with no stats.

Oh well. End of the hype train.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 31, 2014)

Something I saw in another forum (GAF) :

Yep, 1000 years it is, according to the new databook. Huh.

Same book also says that the ?tsutsuki clan did come from another world indeed. And that, after the Ten Tails' defeat, Hamura and the rest of the ?tsutsuki clan left for the Moon in order to guard the Ged? Maz?.
And among other stuff, it calls Kaguya's third eye a "Rinnesharingan" (guess wiki editors can stop fighting over that one, now), her dimension shifting technique "Amenominaka", and Sasuke's teleportation thingy "Amenotejikara".


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Something I saw in another forum (GAF) :
> 
> Yep, 1000 years it is, according to the new databook. Huh.
> 
> ...



well, Sasuke eye is called a rinnegan which means that Kaguya's eye being red is Rinnesharingan while his is Rinnegan which explains the color differences,
Rinnesharingan is red colored with 9 tomeos and sasuke's Rinnegan is purple like hagoromo but with 6 tomeos.
So Hagoromo and Kaguya are aliens and Hamura went with the clan to live in the moon?
going by the name, Sasuke teleportation power is indeed a smaller version of Kaguya's one.
so the original dojutsu was called Rinnesharingan and encompassed all the dojutsu powers in one.
Hagoromo apparently got the Rinne aspect to his eye and left the sharingan aspect to his descendants the uchihas.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> well, Sasuke eye is called a rinnegan which means that Kaguya's eye being red is Rinnesharingan while his is Rinnegan which explains the color differences,
> Rinnesharingan is red colored with 9 tomeos and sasuke one is purple like hagoromo but with 6 tomeos.
> So Hagoromo and Kaguya are aliens and Hamura went with the clan to live in the moon?



Sasuke's eye might be a lower stage rinnesharingan or an inbetween stage between rinnegan and rinnesharingan.

There are some key differences between Sasuke's and normal rinnegan, namely it being a single eye with all the rinnegan powers and having 6 tomoe, just like there are between it and the rinnesharingan, 3 less tomoe and different colour. 

Their abilities do share a name though: Amenominaka and Amenotejikara, I wonder if it's a hint that an older Sasuke will eventually fully evolve his rinnesharingan.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Somebody needs to translate the page that described Sasuke and Kaguya's rinnegan jutsu asap. It seems the two are linked.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Sasuke's eye might be a lower stage rinnesharingan or an inbetween stage between rinnegan and rinnesharingan.
> 
> There are some key differences between Sasuke's and normal rinnegan, namely it being a single eye with all the rinnegan powers and having 6 tomoe, just like there are between it and the rinnesharingan, 3 less tomoe and different colour.
> 
> Their abilities do share a name though: Amenominaka and Amenotejikara, I wonder if it's a hint that an older Sasuke will eventually fully evolve his rinnesharingan.



True but Sasuke's eye was still called a Rinnegan by name and is still called a Rinnegan(even in the movie info).
the color is the rinnegan color but it also able to use his sharingan powers having 6 tomeos.
Sasuke eye is still a Rinnegan while Kaguya's eye was never named in the manga or elsewhere so it makes sense.
the full DB translation should clarify us the status of his eye.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

That's odd. Naruto only had one affinity shaded in those preview scans we had several days ago. Here has all 5 plus yang shaded

Edit: NM he's only got one filled in.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> That's odd. Naruto only had one affinity shaded in those preview scans we had several days ago. Here has all 5 plus yang shaded
> 
> Edit: NM he's only got one filled in.



i think he has 3 elements under his name


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> i think he has 3 elements under his name



From what I can tell it's only one (the one of the far right which I believe is fuuton). He's also got yang filled in but that's it.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> True but Sasuke's eye was still called a Rinnegan by name and is still called a Rinnegan(even in the movie info).
> the color is the rinnegan color but it also able to use his sharingan powers having 6 tomeos.
> Sasuke eye is still a Rinnegan while Kaguya's eye was never named in the manga or elsewhere so it makes sense.
> the full DB translation should clarify us the status of his eye.



Maybe it's like the EMS? In manga it's still just called a mangekyo sharingan even though it's different from regular MS, maybe Sasuke's rinnegan is the same, still called a rinnegan but not quite the same, the design similarities and abilities do hint that even if Sasuke's eye isn't a rinnesharingan it could one day evolve to one.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 31, 2014)

take with many grains of salt. i'm using google translate

index

best scene.......................................001
ninja data........................................013
オシャレ替山中いのプレゼンツ!辛口忍ファッションチェック......................214
> fashionable correspondent ino yamanaka presents! ninja fashion checks 
ninja facts........................................215
> 忍術創生の秘録.............216 < ninja creation this is kaguya & co that features later
> 尾獣忍界史...................220 < tailed beast ninja history
> 第四次忍界大戦.............222 < fourth ninja world war
> 陰陽遁の術...................226 < yin-yang release
jutsu data........................................227
character index................................330
キラービーリコメンド!!べス卜ライム...........340
> Killer Bee recommendations. IDK maybe a cup size chart. 
ROAD TO THE MOVIE........................341
ROAD TO THE MOVIE - oneshot........344
ROAD TO THE MOVIE - artwork........376
kishi interview .................................378
no idea lost the stuff........................388


i'll check on konoha files later. its the most interesting because it has tidbits of shit we've never seen.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2014)

Too small to see maybe.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

GAF is saying that Tonrei and his clan have waited for 1000 years and that the DB says that Hamura and the rest of the Ootsutsuki clan left for the moon to safeguard the Gedo Mazo. 

If that's true then WOW.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Maybe it's like the EMS? In manga it's still just called a mangekyo sharingan even though it's different from regular MS, maybe Sasuke's rinnegan is the same, still called a rinnegan but not quite the same, the design similarities and abilities do hint that even if Sasuke's eye isn't a rinnesharingan it could one day evolve to one.



Yea perhaps, though in the movie which takes 2 years from that point it's still his Rinnegan and not something else.Kaguya's eye is also special since it's in the forehead and encompasses the juubi's power as one.
Basically the sharingan and Rinnegan are 2 aspects of the same coin. that coin is the Rinnesharingan which we can probably confirm(waiting translation) as the strongest dojutsu in the manga, a perfect combination of sharingan and rinnegan into one eye.
right afterwards stands Sasuke's Rinnegan which is basicly seems like s tage between the Hagoromo's Rinnegan and Kaguya's Rinnesharingan.


----------



## Rai (Oct 31, 2014)

Bigger scans are in my post.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2014)

Is that info about Kaguya and her sons and clan accurate? :sanji

Holy moley


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2014)

I have bigger scans now, I just don't want to upload 30 images.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> GAF is saying that Tonrei and his clan have waited for 1000 years and that the DB says that Hamura and the rest of the Ootsutsuki clan left for the moon to safeguard the Gedo Mazo.
> 
> If that's true then WOW.



So he's a good guy then? he wants to stop the moon from crashing into the earth?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy to see Bee's Kenjutsu skills are A-Rank.

Disappointed about no stats.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Links to GAF?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2014)

Alex Payne said:


> So. No stats it seems. Just affinities/mastered nature manipulation? Wise decision imo.



Hype gone.........


----------



## Mr Hayk (Oct 31, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Disappointed about no stats.



*4*
What's instead of?.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Links to GAF?





The post is near the end of the page (post 10425 I believe)

Oh yea I forgot to mention he also said the DB says Kaguya's clan did indeed come from another world.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2014)

Why give a shit about pointless stats?


----------



## Kishido (Oct 31, 2014)

Hamura will be in the movie!!! Awesome

But one thing bothers me. If he went to the mon how are Hyuugas there?


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> The post is near the end of the page (post 10425 I believe)
> 
> Oh yea I forgot to mention he also said the DB says Kaguya's clan did indeed come from another world.



OMG, Faceless is going to lose it.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> So he's a good guy then? he wants to stop the moon from crashing into the earth?



Who knows at this point.  We're getting tiny bits of information that are all over the place so we're not going to be able to confirm anything until we have seen everything.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 31, 2014)

This means the movie guy is connected to Hamura.

But what bothers me now... How are there still the Hyuugas?

And further more... If they were there to guard the moon why haven't they go as soon as possible to the earth after Madara summoned it down to earth?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> OMG, Faceless is going to lose it.



No im not i already knew my shit... 


Inb4 im right with the Naruto vs Sasuke in the movie... cuz you guys keep deny that shit to.
And i wont forgive that shit... i will bash the shit out of some people


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No im not i already knew my shit...
> 
> 
> Inb4 im right with the Naruto vs Sasuke in the movie... cuz you guys keep deny that shit to.
> And i wont forgive that shit... i will bash the shit out of some people



This is why it's a bad thing when people like you guess correctly.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

I didn't really agree with or deny the alien theory, but that definitely wasn't Sasuke fighting Naruto. The full trailer that was released earlier this morning makes that very clear. Their designs don't match at all.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2014)

Where are Yagami and takl?


----------



## adeshina365 (Oct 31, 2014)

Someone needs to translate the description for Amenotejikara.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Where are Yagami and takl?



Always gone when you need them. 



adeshina365 said:


> Someone needs to translate the description for Amenotejikara.



That's what I'm really waiting for as Sasuke's jutsu and Kaguya's seem to be connected somehow.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Always gone when you need them.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm really waiting for as Sasuke's jutsu and Kaguya's seem to be connected somehow.



They are the same power essentially(pending translation) but Sasuke can use it with his Rinnegan to a smaller degree while Kaguya has the full power with her Rinnesharingan.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> They are the same power essentially(pending translation) but Sasuke can use it with his Rinnegan to a smaller degree while Kaguya has the full power with her Rinnesharingan.



Yea I know that, but I'm interested in why they possess the same power. Is it because their doujutsu is completely different than Madara's and Hagoromo's or what? Does only the tomoe rinnegan allow access to such an ability? 

I'd like some answers to these questions.


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 31, 2014)

That link is slow as fuck...


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2014)

Sucks that we don't have stats, but there is more info than just Elemental Affinities. Underneath the chart (or number 5 if you looking at the info page), lists special characteristics. One of which is Kuchiyose. I'll see if I can translate the others (unless someone already has), but the page I'm seeing is so small i'm having trouble reading the Hiragana and if I have to go of Kanji it will take forever, which I don't have time to do before work.

Edit: So if anyone can quickly point me to a large scan of the info page I might be able to translate the other special characteristics quickly.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2014)

^
Unfortunately the one I need is missing from that.

---------

Special Characteristics 
1) 人 = Super Human Strength
2) 口 = Kuchiyose
3) Another one is Mystery or Secret (whatever that means)

I think 仙 is Senjutsu, but it's hard to make out, and I don't see it under Naruto's profile so that has me doubting myself.

Let me see if I can get to more. Probably not though.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 31, 2014)

I need Ino's fashion commentary to be leaked as soon as possible. I want to see her ranting about Sasuke's ass bow or Naruto tucking his t-shirt in. Come on Ino, make me proud.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> They are the same power essentially(pending translation) but Sasuke can use it with his Rinnegan to a smaller degree while Kaguya has the full power with her Rinnesharingan.



I don't think it's quite  the same power, it's like Amaterasu and Kagutsuchi imo, same base but different strengths and applications, Kaguya could not swap herself or others(Or she would have avoided T7's final attack) she could only swap the world/dimensions around, Sasuke's can't swap worlds but can teleport himself, others and objects.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2014)

Can't make out anymore of the special characteristics, but they might by an interesting source of Data after all.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2014)

Can you translate the stuff about Kaguya and her sons?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Oct 31, 2014)

Can a Mod please post all the spoilers/spoiler pics in the OP or change the Note image in the Title field (like this one) to something that stands out?  

It will make things much easier for those that do NOT want to go through all the back and forth nonsense.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2014)

I lied, I figured the others out. So basically it's

1)Super Human Strength
2) Kekkai Tota
3) Kuchiyose
4) Senjutsu
5)?
6) Kekkai Genkai
7) Secret/Myster (Hidden Clan Techniques Perhaps)

Only Missing one and it starts off Blood-something, so I'm guessing that it is ether referring to multiple Kekkai Genkai or Perhaps Kishi gave a name for what's beyond Kekkai Touta. I think it's probably the latter.

Anyways I'm out, got to go to work.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I lied, I figured the others out. So basically it's
> 
> 1)Super Human Strength
> 2) Kekkai Tota
> ...




Fuck work bro call in sick and translate this shit


----------



## Kishido (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope there will be a bonus page for Sharinganless Hokage Kakashi and some infos about his new skills


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I lied, I figured the others out. So basically it's
> 
> 1)Super Human Strength
> 2) Kekkai Tota
> ...



What are you translating, Turrin? @_@


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

Hussain said:


> What are you translating, Turrin? @_@



Probably jutsu types.



Kishido said:


> I hope there will be a bonus page for Sharinganless Hokage Kakashi and some infos about his new skills



Distinct skills : Being fodder


----------



## Vice (Oct 31, 2014)

No stats? Fuck that shit, don't care about this anymore.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Probably jutsu types.



thank you. ^_^


I want Minato's page, Now! 



Vice said:


> No stats? Fuck that shit, don't care about this anymore.



I was wondering about this. Because all what we have as of now are fodders, and they don't get
stats usually, even in the previous Databooks.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

stats are irrelevant with the power lvs that came with the ottotsuki and naruto/sasuke ascending to almost goodhood in terms of their powers.
I'm much more interested int eh techs themselves and their source and everything connected to teh shinju/hagoromo/Rinnegan etc...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2014)

Vice said:


> No stats? Fuck that shit, don't care about this anymore.



Stats don't mean anything why don't people get this? 


> I'm much more interested int eh techs themselves and their source and everything connected to teh shinju/hagoromo/Rinnegan etc...


This
the stuff with ootsutsukis is much more interesting


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2014)

Hussain said:


> What are you translating, Turrin? @_@


It's not the jutsu types. Underneath every characters elemental affinity charts they have those Kanji. Those Kanji are special characteristics. And I'm translating those special characteristics. So for example under Naruto's chart he has Kuchiyose, because he uses Kuchiyose.


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok, it's all fine, but

FUCK THIS DATABOOK IF IT HAS NO STATS.

Thank you.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2014)

stats do mean something, at least we know how good/bad the character is at those thing. Though, people ask for them just to complain about them later on. 

@Turrin

I see. Thank you...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Ok, it's all fine, but
> 
> FUCK THIS DATABOOK IF IT HAS NO STATS.
> 
> Thank you.



STATS DON'T MATTER


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 31, 2014)

To me they do


----------



## Harbour (Oct 31, 2014)

Turrin translated this:


It looks like special characteristics of each character.
For example Minato's profile will be contain smth like this: Superspeed, Seals Master, Jikukan Ninjutsu, High Intellect etc.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 31, 2014)

I wouldn't mind stats for the likes of Sakura, the Kages, the Konoha 11 fodder, etc... since some of them didn't show much, they're irrelevant for the likes of Kaguya, her progeny and transmigrants of said progeny though.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 31, 2014)

Stats do have meaning. We're able to see how good or bad a certain character is in a particular field. For example, I wanted to know if minato had a 5 star rating in taijutsu, to get a clear understanding off his prowess. It helps to clarify just how good a character really is.

If there are no stats (despite there being stats in the previous databook), then kishi can go screw himself. Without stats, it leaves a lot of question marks.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Stats do have meaning. We're able to see how good or bad a certain character is in a particular field. For example, I wanted to know if minato had a 5 star rating in taijutsu, to get a clear understanding off his prowess. It helps to clarify just how good a character really is.
> 
> If there are no stats (despite there being stats in the previous databook), then kishi can go screw himself. Without stats, it leaves a lot of question marks.



stats don't mean shit


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 31, 2014)

Hussain said:


> ^
> It's not. Just curious though.
> the thing I want to know for sure
> 1-* anything about his goddamn long-named jutsu.*
> ...



I believe that it's shown in the latest Storm game. I'm too lazy to find a link though. It looks awesome though.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 31, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Stats do have meaning. We're able to see how good or bad a certain character is in a particular field. For example, I wanted to know if minato had a 5 star ranting in taijutsu. It helps to clarify just how good a character really is.
> 
> If there are no stats (despite there being stats in the previous databook), then kishi can go screw himself.



Oh c'mon the manga is already pretty clear on whether a character is good or bad at something. Elementary school level reading comprehension should tell you all you need even without a numeric value to put on it.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

naruto has 3 special characteristics so i think:
senjutsu is one of them, and perhaps kekei touta is the other one and perhaps being jinchurichi as well.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 31, 2014)

Is there anything about Uzumaki clan in that databook? Hopefully we will flow charts of the decendants of Hagoromo and Hamura.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> STATS DON'T MATTER



They do matter. And yes, Databook is 50% garbage without them.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 31, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Oh c'mon the manga is already pretty clear on whether a character is good or bad at something. Elementary school level reading comprehension should tell you all you need even without a numeric value to put on it.



Is that right. So you can accurately predict every characters stats 100% correct if you wanted to?

Yeah whatever, keep flapping your mouth


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 31, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Oh c'mon the manga is already pretty clear on whether a character is good or bad at something. Elementary school level reading comprehension should tell you all you need even without a numeric value to put on it.



The problem is with characters that don't show shit like if one wanted to know how Shino does in taijutsu/genjutsu, or have an idea of chakra reserves, etc...

I know the databook stats are not written by Kishi himself so they sit in that canon/filler limbo but it was a nice frame for people who wanted to discuss characters with less exposition.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

A lot of people obsessed with power levels care about stats. I don't really give a shit about them. I'd much rather have detailed descriptions of characters abilities than stats any day of the week.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> The problem is with characters that don't show shit like if one wanted to know how Shino does in taijutsu/genjutsu, or have an idea of chakra reserves, etc...
> 
> I know *the databook stats are not written by Kishi himself* so they sit in that canon/filler limbo but it was a nice frame for people who wanted to discuss characters with less exposition.



That's why they're bullshit and don't mean anything


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> naruto has 3 special characteristics so i think:
> senjutsu is one of them, and perhaps kekei touta is the other one and perhaps being jinchurichi as well.



Rather than Kekei Touta it is probably something more advanced as a gudoudama contains ALL chakra natures and not just 3 like with Jinton.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 31, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> That's why they're bullshit and don't mean anything



And not everything kishi writes is final. His editors and co workers also get a say, especially if hey don't agree with someone. Does that mean his manga is bs because it isn't strictly written by kishi?


----------



## Hexa (Oct 31, 2014)

The databook stats were useful, but they were really abused by fans.  People get fixated on the idea of having actual numbers when the things are graphical little stars designed to show weak points and strengths.

Sort of sad they're gone, but I'm sort of happy I won't see threads trying to explain how it's possible that one characters has 0.5 more in speed than another character.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> A lot of people obsessed with power levels care about stats. I don't really give a shit about them. I'd much rather have *detailed descriptions of characters abilities *than stats any day of the week.



Lets hope we at least get that.

Ao is one of the kage bodyguards, and I hoped those guys would get more exposure as well as stats, but he only got half page with no stats.

Thats why I get the feel that this'll be a jerk off databook unlike others.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> My translation for Kaguya's page. I probably won't do anymore big translations like this, shit takes too long
> 
> Ever since "humans" were given form, they have fought each other and walked in a world of war. The earth was stained with blood, and as if it were absorbing that blood for nourishment, the Shinju took root in the earth. Eventually the Shinju beared a single fruit, and a certain clan came from another world seeking that fruit: the Ootsutsuki clan. Kaguya, leader of the Ootsutsuki, ate the fruit and became the progenitor of all chakra, and with her absolute power brought peace to the world in an instant.
> 
> ...



thank you geg


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 31, 2014)

Hexa said:


> The databook stats were useful, but they were really abused by fans.  People get fixated on the idea of having actual numbers when the things are graphical little stars designed to show weak points and strengths.
> 
> Sort of sad they're gone, but I'm sort of happy I won't see threads trying to explain how it's possible that one characters has 0.5 more in speed than another character.



Does it really matter if people you don't know want to start a flame war over it?

At the end of the day, it's useful information like you said. Hence why I'll be disappointed if it's not there.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok, so Hamura go to the moon or not?


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

So, at what point did Rikudou become the Juubi's Jinchuuriki?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Ok, so Hamura go to the moon or not?



Yeah the dude went to moon along with his clan to guard Juubi(or gedo or whatever teh fuck that is) 

After reading such bullshit I am glad that this manga is over. If Kishimoto tried to further expand on this mythology, I'd probably drop this manga eventually.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

So the ootutsuki clan are aliens confirmed and they didn't know they fought their mother.
She fused with the tree .


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

It doesn't seem like the clan ever went to the moon. It just says Hamura took command of the clan in order to watch over the Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2014)

Sucks we couldn't learn this in the manga, it probably won't even be brought up in the movie


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Ok, so Hamura go to the moon or not?



All it really says is that Hamura led the Ootsutsuki clan to watch over the Gedou Mazou. They definitely left Earth at least, so they went somewhere. The Indra/Asura page says that Hagoromo handed over the position of clan leader to Hamura and stayed behind in this world to spread Ninshuu.

Looking through the rest of that page the only semi-new bit of info there is that it seems Indra was the one who first corrupted Ninshuu into Ninjutsu.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Again, thank you Geg.

Can you give us any info on Sasuke and Kaguya's swap abilities and eyes?


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> All it really says is that Hamura led the Ootsutsuki clan to watch over the Gedou Mazou. They definitely left Earth at least, so they went somewhere. The Indra/Asura page says that Hagoromo handed over the position of clan leader to Hamura and stayed behind in this world to spread Ninshuu.
> 
> Looking through the rest of that page the only semi-new bit of info there is that it seems Indra was the one who first corrupted Ninshuu into Ninjutsu.



Interesting. Interesting indeed.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Backstory doesn't make any sense. Apparently, the brothers used the Chibaku Tensei during the battle with Juubi, which means Hagomoro never became its Jinchuuriki.

Fuck am I reading?


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> All it really says is that Hamura led the Ootsutsuki clan to watch over the Gedou Mazou. They definitely left Earth at least, so they went somewhere. The Indra/Asura page says that Hagoromo handed over the position of clan leader to Hamura and stayed behind in this world to spread Ninshuu.
> 
> Looking through the rest of that page the only semi-new bit of info there is that it seems Indra was the one who first corrupted Ninshuu into Ninjutsu.



thanks. so hagoromo was the leader clan at first but he gave it to his brother so he could be left behind on earth to spread ninshu.
Can you please translate the sasuke/kaguya techs page?
also the hagoromo page?


----------



## Marsala (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> My translation for Kaguya's page. I probably won't do anymore big translations like this, shit takes too long
> 
> Ever since "humans" were given form, they have fought each other and walked in a world of war. The earth was stained with blood, and as if it were absorbing that blood for nourishment, the Shinju took root in the earth. Eventually the Shinju beared a single fruit, and a certain clan came from another world seeking that fruit: the Ootsutsuki clan. Kaguya, leader of the Ootsutsuki, ate the fruit and became the progenitor of all chakra, and with her absolute power brought peace to the world in an instant.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

Though as expected, it's a bit of a mess. Why did Kaguya have to turn into the Juubi if she was already drawing everyone's chakra with Mugen Tsukiyomi? If Hagoromo and Hamura sealed the Juubi/Kaguya into the moon, then how did the Gedou Mazou get inside of Hagoromo? Didn't he wait to send it to the moon until just before his death?

I think it had to go something like:

Kaguya casts Mugen Tsukiyomi and goes after her sons' chakra too. They resist and seal her into the moon. But Kaguya's spirit translocates to the Shinju and it turns into the Juubi. They fight it and seal it into Hagoromo. Decades pass, Hagoromo has children, and finally creates the bijuu and sends Gedou Mazou to the moon. Hamura and the rest of the clan accompany it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Backstory doesn't make any sense. Apparently, the brothers used the Chibaku Tensei during the battle with Juubi, which means Hagomoro never became the its Jinchuuriki.
> 
> Fuck am I reading?



Hmmm, clearly if one of them lacked Gedo Mazou inside then after separating the Juubi chakra from them said guy would have died. Kurama stated that RS was left paralyzed after he extracted Juubi from his body but did not die due to having GM inside his body.

So the one to die would be Hamura but it seems he didn't die. And Hagoromo wasn't a Jin either...weird.

Therefore we got it much more retconned than how Madara originally stole his brothers eyes was changed into those eyes being willingly given.

Maybe Juubi chakra wasn't required to use 6 Path CT. Kishi seems to have changed it into those super tattoos and six path chakra. Narutoa and Sasuke didn't have Juubi inside them either with Naruto only having scattered fragments of the bijuu.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

As far as I know the only time we got that info about Hagoromo sealing the Gedou Mazou into the moon just before his death was from Obito, right? So he could just be wrong


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg

is your translation about those 2 pages
Manga Raw

or only Kaguya's part? @>@


----------



## Marsala (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> As far as I know the only time we got that info about Hagoromo sealing the Gedou Mazou into the moon just before his death was from Obito, right? So he could just be wrong



No, the Kyuubi pointed out that Hagoromo didn't die after he created the bijuu because Gedou Mazou was still inside him, so Obito wasn't dying yet either.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Geg
> 
> is your translation about those 2 pages
> Manga Raw
> ...



Post the pages n00b, not everyone can see the site.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> As far as I know the only time we got that info about Hagoromo sealing the Gedou Mazou into the moon just before his death was from Obito, right? So he could just be wrong



Yup, like how Itachi didn't know exactly how Madara's story did go either.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

So Hagoromo had the chakra from the get go since kaguya split her chakra with her sons as we knew it, and Hagoromo was never a jin per se( he had the 6th path senjutsu and Rinnegan as his powers), so Hagoromo didn't need the juubi's power to create the moon he had it from the get go,


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Backstory doesn't make any sense. Apparently, the brothers used the Chibaku Tensei during the battle with Juubi, which means Hagomoro never became the its Jinchuuriki.
> 
> Fuck am I reading?



Yeah... it doesn't make much sense with all these distinctions between the shinju, Kaguya , jubi and mazo, Hagoromo took the chakra and sealed the shell, Hamura fucked off with the clan to guard Mazo? But the juubi can't exist without the statue and where does the tree fit in? Also more fuel to the fire that the Otsutsuki are fucking incompetent, statue is gone for decades and they do jack shit until the problem had already been sorted.


----------



## The Undying (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg, anything interesting on the jutsu pages for Sasuke and Kaguya?


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Yeah... it doesn't make much sense with all these distinctions between the shinju, Kaguya , jubi and mazo, Hagoromo took the chakra and sealed the shell, Hamura fucked off with the clan to guard Mazo? But the juubi can't exist without the statue and where does the tree fit in? Also more fuel to the fire that the Otsutsuki are fucking incompetent, statue is gone for decades and they do jack shit until the problem had already been sorted.



This story is a cluster fuck.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 31, 2014)

Its cool that Kishimoto decided to put important information into DB not the manga.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> So Hagoromo had the chakra from the get go since kaguya split her chakra with her sons as we knew it, and Hagoromo was never a jin per se( he had the 6th path senjutsu and Rinnegan as his powers), so Hagoromo didn't need the juubi's power to create the moon he had it from the get go,



Juubi Jin status was changed into "possessor of six path chakra". 

That chakra along with the Rinnegan eye aspect and the Six Path Senjutsu body aspect did make Hagoromo so legendary.

At first only his eyes were hyped, then eyes and body(and we did not know what exactly did that one mean except maybe Senjutsu) and now it is eyes, body and special chakra...which came from his mother.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Oct 31, 2014)

Turrin, maybe the missing term you are looking for is this



Kekkei Mora.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Juubi Jin status was changed into "possessor of six path chakra".
> 
> That chakra along with the Rinnegan eye aspect and the Six Path Senjutsu body aspect did make Hagoromo so legendary.
> 
> At first only his eyes were hyped, then eyes and body(and we did not know what exactly did that one mean except maybe Senjutsu) and now it is eyes, body and special chakra...which came from his mother.



Fuckin' Aspects.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> This story is a cluster fuck.



As Kishi said in an interview he really regrets how he cannot plan things in advance.

That is why stuff is so often retconned. New ideas that fit his themes better overwrite old ideas.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Post the pages n00b, not everyone can see the site.



they became small for some reason, but anyway


I believe Rai (?) posted them already though. 

Edit:


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 31, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Its cool that Kishimoto decided to put important information into DB not the manga.



Best way to tell a story is to put all the critical information about a plot twist introduced in the final act of the manga into auxiliary material, also have said auxiliary material contradict the little that was actually explained in the manga.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Hussain said:


> they became small for some reason



Because you took a snap shot of the fuckin' [SIZE=+5]PAGE!!! [/SIZE]


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 31, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Is that right. So you can accurately predict every characters stats 100% correct if you wanted to?
> 
> Yeah whatever, keep flapping your mouth



 My point was that no one who has the basic skills to understand the manga needs those figures. Since you do need them...



Chaelius said:


> The problem is with characters that don't show shit like if one wanted to know how Shino does in taijutsu/genjutsu, or have an idea of chakra reserves, etc...
> 
> I know the databook stats are not written by Kishi himself so they sit in that canon/filler limbo but it was a nice frame for people who wanted to discuss characters with less exposition.



If the character doesn't show shit, then obviously he doesn't have shit to show in the first place. Take your comment about Shino for example, we know his fighting style doesn't rely on either taijutsu or genjutsu. Obviously he is at best average or at worst completely inept at them otherwise he would use them more. The databook having some random number between 1 and 3 isn't going to tell us anything we didn't know already.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

Seriously, Kishi with his obsession with parallels and now with all sorts of "magical" and "special" chakra really did make a complete mess here.

At first it was mostly magical eyes and Hashi's magical DNA to explain anything no matter how farfetched it seemed.

Now magical DNA was replaced with magical chakra.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Juubi Jin status was changed into "possessor of six path chakra".
> 
> That chakra along with the Rinnegan eye aspect and the Six Path Senjutsu body aspect did make Hagoromo so legendary.
> 
> At first only his eyes were hyped, then eyes and body(and we did not know what exactly did that one mean except maybe Senjutsu) and now it is eyes, body and special chakra...which came from his mother.



I agree,Hagoromo is basically an alien and so is hamura and the rest of the clan.
his powers are not just his eyes but several things put together:
6th paths chakra/senjutsu and his eyes and of course the seal's powers.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 31, 2014)

What is this bullshit? Hagoromo was the Juubi Jinchuriki and Kurama, someone who was fucking there, said he lived because of the Gedo Mazo. Kurama was there. He wasn't some poor fuck who read false info after the fact.

I don't even care anymore. Just gimme the info about that Rinnesharingan, and Sasuke's ability..

Edit: Great. So Sasuke's tech apparently shifts only himself, and with objects, even though he's shifted others, and with no objects. Can't even give a definitive range, and not a word about cooldown. This databook is worthless.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> I agree,Hagoromo is basically an alien and so is hamura and the rest of the clan.
> his powers are not just his eyes but several things put together:
> 6th paths chakra/senjutsu and his eyes and of course the seal's powers.



Indeed.

Now I hope that we get maybe some clarification how Six Path chakra is different from Six path Senjutsu. The latter is bijuu related as we know but how does Six Path chakra exactly operate? Is it some special form of Senjutsu that Kaguya passed to her sons or maybe some sort of Yin(or Yang) to The Six Path Senjutsu?

We do know that Sasuke can seemingly sense nature energy like a Sage would but he was never stated to use Senjutsu...unless we count CS which was an inferior version of Senjutsu....


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 31, 2014)

What I'm getting from this though is that Sasuke is a fucking alien along with like half of the important cast.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> Amenotejikara:
> 
> A ninjutsu using the Rinnegan received from the Sage of Six Paths. With in a certain range, the jutsu user can switch himself with the location of a target object in an instant. If the user switches himself with other objects in close-range combat, the user can evade enemy attacks in an instant, and can also attack by switching himself with a kunai or other weapon.
> 
> ...



thank you so Sasuke's jutsu is confirmed as a pure Rinnegan jutsu and his Rinnegan was given to him by Hagoromo confirmed1!!!


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> Amenotejikara:
> 
> A ninjutsu using the Rinnegan received from the Sage of Six Paths. With in a certain range, the jutsu user can switch himself with the location of a target object in an instant. If the user switches himself with other objects in close-range combat, the user can evade enemy attacks in an instant, and can also attack by switching himself with a kunai or other weapon.
> 
> ...



So Sasuke's rinnegan did come from Hagoromo and not Hashirama's cells/chakra. Also it seems like only Kaguya can use the dimensional s/t jutsu as it requires an immense amount of chakra. 

Thanks Geg



VolatileSoul said:


> What is this bullshit? Hagoromo was the Juubi Jinchuriki and Kurama, someone who was fucking there, said he lived because of the Gedo Mazo. Kurama was there. He wasn't some poor fuck who read false info after the fact.
> 
> I don't even care anymore. Just gimme the info about that Rinnesharingan, and Sasuke's ability..
> 
> Edit: Great. So Sasuke's tech apparently shifts only himself, and with objects, even though he's shifted others, and with no objects. Can't even give a definitive range, and not a word about cooldown. This databook is worthless.



It doesn't say it isn't capable of shifting things other than himself and without objects. We've seen him do it so we know he can do it.


----------



## Source (Oct 31, 2014)

Anything on Kaguya's giant gudoudama?


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 31, 2014)

Even the description of Sasuke's Amenotejikara is contradictory to canon, fucking Caramel Mama.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

So...it wasn't Hashi's chakra/DNA which caused Sasuke's EMS to turn into the Rinnegan after all?

It would explain how Sasuke's Rinnegan and Madara's look different.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg can you clarify what the kanji means?

Kanji: Heaven, Hand, Power

what does that means in relation to the tech?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

So Its not Rinnegan but a merger between Sharingan and Rinnegan.  Was pretty evident, still glad that it is confirmed though.



VolatileSoul said:


> Edit: Great. So Sasuke's tech apparently shifts only himself, and with objects, even though he's shifted others, and with no objects. Can't even give a definitive range, and not a word about cooldown. This databook is worthless.



I agree.  This Databook will let us down. Fuck you Kishi.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Even the description of Sasuke's Amenotejikara is contradictory to canon, fucking Caramel Mama.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Edit: Great. So Sasuke's tech apparently shifts only himself, and with objects, even though he's shifted others, and with no objects. Can't even give a definitive range, and not a word about cooldown. This databook is worthless.


I'm assuming objects includes people, since yeah we saw him switching places with Naruto and I think Madara also



vered said:


> and his Rinnegan was given to him by Hagoromo confirmed1!!!



There was doubt about this?


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Why contradictory?



Read it carefully.

Description says it allows him to swap with a target [SIZE=+5]object[/SIZE].


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> Geg can you clarify what the kanji means?
> 
> Kanji: Heaven, Hand, Power
> 
> what does that means in relation to the tech?



It's the kanji that make up the name of the jutsu


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> I'm assuming objects includes people, since yeah we saw him switching places with Naruto and I think Madara also



He also appeared behind Naruto on two occasions without a swap object in sight.

Keeping the "mysery," he says.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> What is this bullshit? Hagoromo was the Juubi Jinchuriki and Kurama, someone who was fucking there, said he lived because of the Gedo Mazo. Kurama was there. He wasn't some poor fuck who read false info after the fact.
> 
> I don't even care anymore. Just gimme the info about that Rinnesharingan, and Sasuke's ability..
> 
> Edit: Great. So Sasuke's tech apparently shifts only himself, and with objects, even though he's shifted others, and with no objects. Can't even give a definitive range, and not a word about cooldown. This databook is worthless.



Actually it says it can shift itself with the* location* of the target object.
doesn't contradict anything it's basically the ability to swap spaces and with objects.
That's how Sasuke appeared behind Naruto, he swapped spaces.
he need's to target a location with his eye ans swap with it.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasuke's jutsu has been shown to allow him to swap without objects and swap other things (including people as well) without swapping himself. I'm not sure why the description didn't allude to this.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> Actually it says it can shift itself with the* location* of the target object.
> doesn't contradict anything it's basically the ability to swap spaces and with objects.
> That's how Sasuke appeared behind Naruto, he swapped spaces.



Oh wait, you're right.


Almost lost my composure there.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I agree.  This Databook will let us down. Fuck you Kishi.



Not really. That's happened in the manga itself. 
apparently it was too much at first, and then Kishi thought that he needs some drawbacks.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Read it carefully.
> 
> Description says it allows him to swap with a target *object*.



I do not consider it particularly wrong, especially if this technique is space-time. Like with Tobirama's or Minato's or even Obito's jutsu's, a person may be considered a potentially movable object within a set space. Perhaps even ground itself fits the definition of an object in this setting.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Even the description of Sasuke's Amenotejikara is contradictory to canon, fucking Caramel Mama.



Maybe Kishi still is unable to make up his mind on how this jutsu should work.

Kishi cannot make up his mind on both plot and jutsus LOL


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Oh wait, you're right.
> 
> 
> Almost lost my composure there.



thanks you just read before jumping to conclusions. he swaps spaces/locations of objects which explains everything we've seen.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> I do not consider it particularly wrong, especially if this technique is space-time. Like with Tobirama's or Minato's or even Obito's jutsu's, a person may be considered a potentially movable object within a set space. Perhaps even ground itself fits the definition of an object in this setting.



If the location he is swapping with requires an object, then that's different from what we were told and shown countless times.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

The whole basis of Sasuke's jutsu is that he swaps with a space (as in a location), not an actual object (though he can swap with objects as well as the description of the jutsu indicates) hence why he's capable of teleporting where there are no objects.

The one thing that still wasn't explained was when Sasuke teleported both Madara and Kaguya. The description doesn't allude to him being able to swap other people without swapping himself, but he's shown the ability to do it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 31, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Edit: Great. So Sasuke's tech apparently shifts only himself, and with objects, even though he's shifted others, and with no objects. Can't even give a definitive range, and not a word about cooldown. This databook is worthless.



There was a small part of a chapter dedicated to Sasuke surpassing the limitations of his technique (the cooldown and range of his teleportation). Imposing a definitive range with a cooldown would be a bit weird after that and if it's meant to just be a junior version of Kaguya's, it's likely that things like lag time and distance are directly proportional to Sasuke's own stamina and skill.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> The whole basis of Sasuke's jutsu is that he swaps with a space (as in a location), not an actual object (though he can swap with objects as well as the description of the jutsu indicates) hence why he's capable of teleporting where there are no objects.



Worded that way, it's only going to cause more confusion and lead to countless debates.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> If the location he is swapping with requires an object, then that's different from what we were told and shown countless times.



True, we saw him either teleport either Kaguya herself to a place of his choice or teleporting BOTH himself and Naruto to Kaguya's location. I think he did something similar at first with Madara too when the latter was suddenly hit with a black chidori and a sealing rasengan.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2014)

The Ootsutsuki clan mythology is a convoluted mess  yet I still find it fascinating


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> He also appeared behind Naruto on two occasions without a swap object in sight.
> 
> Keeping the "mysery," he says.



lol I assumed he was just switching himself with little rocks on the ground and shit 

About the "location" thing, I wasn't really even sure myself what that meant myself looking at it. Might need to get someone fluent in Japanese like takl to clarify that.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> lol I assumed he was just switching himself with little rocks on the ground and shit
> 
> About the "location" thing, I wasn't really even sure myself what that meant myself looking at it. Might need to get someone fluent in Japanese like takl to clarify that.



He teleported Kaguya between himself and Naruto in midair. 

What did he swap with?


Smoke?


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> True, we saw him either teleport either Kaguya herself to a place of his choice or teleporting BOTH himself and Naruto to Kaguya's location. I think he did something similar at first with Madara too when the latter was suddenly hit with a black chidori and a sealing rasengan.



The speed lines around Kaguya seem to indicate it was Kaguya who was teleported though.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> lol I assumed he was just switching himself with little rocks on the ground and shit
> 
> About the "location" thing, I wasn't really even sure myself what that meant myself looking at it. Might need to get someone fluent in Japanese like takl to clarify that.



So we need Takl to clarify that point once and for all.
Well at least we know his Rinnega's source and power in general.
And it has a name, i just wonder if it's a path power or not.
the name of the tech is at the start the same as Kaguya, could it be part of a path name that both Kaguya and Sasuke used?

*Ameno*tejikara:


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> Actually it says it can shift itself with the* location* of the target object.
> doesn't contradict anything it's basically the ability to swap spaces and with objects.
> That's how Sasuke appeared behind Naruto, he swapped spaces.
> he need's to target a location with his eye ans swap with it.



The wording is strange if that's what they mean as it puts focus on objects and weapons while in the manga he only used objects as reference twice, all the other times(Including 4 chaps ago against Naruto) he just teleported himself/others without objects.


----------



## The Undying (Oct 31, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Turrin translated this:
> 
> 
> It looks like special characteristics of each character.
> For example Minato's profile will be contain smth like this: Superspeed, Seals Master, Jikukan Ninjutsu, High Intellect etc.



It would be nice to have a full translation of that page, or at least sections 4 and 5.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> He teleported Kaguya between himself and Naruto in midair.
> 
> What did he swap with?
> 
> ...



lol I forgot half the things Sasuke's done with that jutsu  It seems weird that he would only sometimes have to switch with things and other times not though. Like we explicitly saw him switching places with Sakura's jacket; there would be no need for that if he could just instantly teleport to their location.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> The wording is strange if that's what they mean as it puts focus on objects and weapons while in the manga he only used objects as reference twice, all the other times(Including 4 chaps ago against Naruto) he just teleported himself/others without objects.



Kishi was keeping the mysery. 



Fuckin' Shin/Faceless. That's twice in one day.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 31, 2014)

Source said:


> Anything on Kaguya's giant gudoudama?



^ yeah,i would like to know it too.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> lol I forgot half the things Sasuke's done with that jutsu  It seems weird that he would only sometimes have to switch with things and other times not though. Like we explicitly saw him switching places with Sakura's jacket; there would be no need for that if he could just instantly teleport to their location.



Did he switch with Sakura's jacket though or was it the space the jacket occupied that he swapped with? I'm thinking it's the latter.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> The speed lines around Kaguya seem to indicate it was Kaguya who was teleported though.



Indeed, that was the most probable option to me too.

But it contradicts this DB stuff as it means that Sasuke can teleport others without having to swap places with them. And what object could he use to swap Kaguya as there was nothing in the air to swap with Kaguya?

Hmmm....


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> The speed lines around Kaguya seem to indicate it was Kaguya who was teleported though.



Yeah in that one he teleports Kaguya between him and Naruto. So yeah that directly contradicts the "switch himself and another object" thing.

So who fucking knows, the only explanation at this point is if they're actually two separate jutsu


----------



## Harbour (Oct 31, 2014)

So basically Sasuke's jutsu is Kawarimi Improved. Good.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishi was keeping the mysery.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin' Shin/Faceless. That's twice in one day.



Let's wait for Takl since if the word* location* exists like geg says than the key word is the* space* itself and not the object.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Indeed, that was the most probable option to me too.
> 
> But it contradicts this DB stuff as it means that Sasuke can teleport others without having to swap places with them. And what object could he use to swap Kaguya as there was nothing in the air to swap with Kaguya?
> 
> Hmmm....



That's just it. He doesn't swap with objects (i mean he can), he swaps with spaces. All he had to was swap Kaguya's space with the one he ported her to.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> Yeah in that one he teleports Kaguya between him and Naruto. So yeah that directly contradicts the "switch himself and another object" thing.
> 
> So who fucking knows, the only explanation at this point is if they're actually two separate jutsu



Maybe it works like how Obito's Kamui did. It was intangibility and teleportation in one. Maybe Sasuke got 2 options with one jutsu too.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe it works like how Obito's Kamui did. It was intangibility and teleportation in one. Maybe Sasuke got 2 options with one jutsu too.



Good theory, but not what it 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[SIZE=+5]SAYS!! [/SIZE]


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishi was keeping the mysery.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin' Shin/Faceless. That's twice in one day.



You know this isn't actually written by Kishi right? It's written by a company called Caramel Mama who write all of WSJ's databooks, if there's something that contradicts canon or is contradicted by canon after it was written then just ignore it.

The lore and everything being so messy is a shame, I was hoping we'd have a more accurate databook.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

The most likely explanation to me is that his jutsu involves swapping the space, not the object because every instant he's used the jutsu suggest he's swapped spaces, not swapped with an object as most of the time there were no objects to swap with. It seems to me like the main mechanic is being able to swap himself and others with a different space, but he can also use it to swap with objects like kunai and whatnot.

People clinged to him having to swap with an object because of what he did to teleport out of Kaguya's dimension. What if he simply swapped with the space around Sakura's vest? That would explain everything really.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> That's just it. He doesn't swap with objects (i mean he can), he swaps with spaces. All he had to was swap Kaguya's space with the one he ported her to.



So basically he can swap places AND objects. Whatever his choice.

Maybe he can reach a greater distance with teleporting if he swaps with an actual object?


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasuke has always used a target object to swap. Even a 2mm stone is a target object. If he didnt need a target object, the Sakura's jacket scene in the desert would be pointless.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> You know this isn't actually written by Kishi right? It's written by a company called Caramel Mama who write all of WSJ's databooks, if there's something that contradicts canon or is contradicted by canon after it was written then just ignore it.
> 
> The lore and everything being so messy is a shame, I was hoping we'd have a more accurate databook.



Not how NF works bro. Can't tell people to simply ignore it.

And I'm not the type to pick and choose. It's are most recent source at that.


Dreading Blink-kun's sig. Life ain't gonna be easy for Kleezy.

ck


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Good theory, but not what it
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



So Kishi(or whoever wrote this stuff) did make this illogical and took away a canon answer that wouldn't contradict manga feats.

Therefore we now will have to make theories to explain this shit.

...................................................................................................................


.............................................................................................


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sasuke has always used a target object to swap. Even a 2mm stone is a target object. If he didnt need a target object, the Sakura's jacket scene in the desert would be pointless.



Except it wouldn't as I just explained above. If he swaps spaces then it makes perfect sense that he could've swapped with the space around Sakura's vest, not the actual vest itself. That makes the most sense considering he's ported several times with nothing to swap with.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 31, 2014)

So many overturned tables...


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> You know this isn't actually written by Kishi right? It's written by a company called Caramel Mama who write all of WSJ's databooks, if there's something that contradicts canon or is contradicted by canon after it was written then just ignore it.
> 
> The lore and everything being so messy is a shame, I was hoping we'd have a more accurate databook.



Unfortunately even if it contradicts what the manga shows...it is still canon.

We were shown the middle finger.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

The two captions next to the pictures indicate it's swapping with an actual object. 

First one says "Any target object that eye sees can be swapped with"

Second one is "The target for switch can be any 'thing', such as a person or sword"

Nothing mentions "location" except that first line. Its placement in that sentence seems weird to me which is why I think it means he can't just switch with a "space"


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> The two captions next to the pictures indicate it's swapping with an actual object.
> 
> First one says "Any target object that eye sees can be swapped with"
> 
> ...



Swapping with spaces would make the most sense based off what we've seen.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Unfortunately even if it contradicts what the manga shows...it is still canon.
> 
> We were shown the middle finger.



Databooks said Amaterasu is as hot as the sun. Madara survived VOTE thanks to a jutsu only he knew, that turned out to be bullshit.


----------



## The Undying (Oct 31, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> You know this isn't actually written by Kishi right? It's written by a company called Caramel Mama who write all of WSJ's databooks, if there's something that contradicts canon or is contradicted by canon after it was written then just ignore it.
> 
> The lore and everything being so messy is a shame, I was hoping we'd have a more accurate databook.



From ShounenSuki @ Naruto wiki:

"Kishimoto-sensei is specifically listed as the author of all the data, fan, and art books, in the same way he is listed as the author of the Naruto volume releases. Caramel Mama only compiles, edits, and designs the books. All the information and art in them still comes from Kishimoto-sensei. "


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> The two captions next to the pictures indicate it's swapping with an actual object.
> 
> First one says "Any target object that eye sees can be swapped with"
> 
> ...



Now you're just breaking my balls Geg. 



The Undying said:


> From ShounenSuki @ Naruto wiki:
> 
> "Kishimoto-sensei is specifically listed as the author of all the data, fan, and art books, in the same way he is listed as the author of the Naruto volume releases. Caramel Mama only compiles, edits, and designs the books. All the information and art in them still comes from Kishimoto-sensei. "


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

SaiST said:


> So many overturned tables...



Serious business 

But just wait till we get some pairing answer/references. True hell will start then.

Errr...anyway let us just hope that Kishi did give more though to other stuff. Since the manga is at its end(one chap left) any hopes of seeing answers to other questions apart from the DB rest with the movie. 

Which will be out for non Japanese one year from now on.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

So wait, if Kishi doesn't write the databooks how much input does he actually have? Do they just make up anything not explicitly said in the manga?

edit: Oh nevermind


----------



## SaiST (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> The two captions next to the pictures indicate it's swapping with an actual object.
> 
> First one says "Any target object that eye sees can be swapped with"
> 
> ...



ok so he can switch with a space, person or sword like we though before.
so the location word appears in the first sentence.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Swapping with spaces would make the most sense based off what we've seen.



Yeah but that doesn't explain stuff like him teleporting Madara and Kaguya between Naruto and himself.

Like I said the only thing I can think of is if there's a second jutsu we don't have the page for yet


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

^
english please


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

So wait Geg I'm still not sure what you're saying. Are you saying the DB is saying he has to have an object or is it implying he simply swaps with a space? 

Too confusing.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 31, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Databooks said Amaterasu is as hot as the sun. Madara survived VOTE thanks to a jutsu only he knew, that turned out to be bullshit.



Eh, that was just a hyperbole.

The DB is filled with exaggerations like that.

This on the other hand is either disinformation or just ignoring facts to deliver an incomplete answer.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> ok so he can switch with a space, person or sword like we though before.
> so the location word appears in the first sentence.



Wait shit that was a typo I meant to say "can't switch with a space" not can.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

What exactly does that mean?



Geg said:


> Wait shit that was a typo I meant to say "can't switch with a space" not can.



Well that doesn't make much sense based off what we've seen. I should've known this DB would just bring more trouble.


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey! 
I'm so excite!

Also I translated the character profile boxes and jutsu stuff .


----------



## SaiST (Oct 31, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> ^
> english please


?

Hiden = Secret Techniques like the Nara, Akimichi, and Yamanaka clans' specialized Ninjutsu.

Onmyōton = Yin/Yang Release



Seelentau said:


> Hey!
> I'm so excite!
> 
> Also I translated the character profile boxes and jutsu stuff .


Ooh, thank you kindly.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Except it wouldn't as I just explained above. If he swaps spaces then it makes perfect sense that he could've swapped with the space around Sakura's vest, not the actual vest itself. That makes the most sense considering he's ported several times with nothing to swap with.



you EXPLAINED? AHAHAHA and who are you, a Kishimoto's assistant? Everything you said till now was completely wrong. See? the eye is called Rinnesharingan and Hagoromo didnt know it.

if Sasuke could swap space he didn't need to use Sakura's jacket. He would have used space

nothing to swap? you think air is full of nothing? you are breathing nothing right now. No O2, no atmosphere. even a grain of dust is an "object"


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 31, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> There was a small part of a chapter dedicated to Sasuke surpassing the limitations of his technique (the cooldown and range of his teleportation). Imposing a definitive range with a cooldown would be a bit weird after that and if it's meant to just be a junior version of Kaguya's, it's likely that things like lag time and distance are directly proportional to Sasuke's own stamina and skill.



This is precisely why the damn book is useless. This is all inferred information. It was ambiguous in the manga, and the databook doesn't even set it in stone. It only contradicts what we see.

The Databook doesn't even allude to the users skill or stamina playing a role in the Jutsu's efficacy, or even if the range is variable depending on certain circumstance or if the parameter is fixed. The technique is so damn ambiguous, and this really only adds to the confusion.



vered said:


> Actually it says it can shift itself with the* location* of the target object.
> doesn't contradict anything it's basically the ability to swap spaces and with objects.
> That's how Sasuke appeared behind Naruto, he swapped spaces.
> he need's to target a location with his eye ans swap with it.



Can't place all the emphasis of location, and ignore that the description included objects. If if was merely space, what reason was it for including emphasis on objects? Then again, air, molecules, dust and the sort are objects. Maybe when he swapped with nothing, he was just using that. Maybe all his swapping around was with something of the sort.



Altair21 said:


> Sasuke's jutsu has been shown to allow him to swap without objects and swap other things (including people as well) without swapping himself. I'm not sure why the description didn't allude to this.



Because the damn book is useless.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Hey!
> I'm so excite!
> 
> Also I translated the character profile boxes and jutsu stuff .



Wait what ? How is Akamaru 20 years old


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> Wait shit that was a typo I meant to say "can't switch with a space" not can.



I think the best is to wait for Takl input.
though i thank you for your translation it was excellent.
can you please contrinue to translate the rest of it? all the hagoromo stuff?


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> you EXPLAINED? AHAHAHA and who are you, a Kishimoto's assistant? Everything you said till now was completely wrong. See? the eye is called Rinnesharingan and Hagoromo didnt know it.
> 
> if Sasuke could swap space he didn't need to use Sakura's jacket. He would have used space
> 
> nothing to swap? you think air is full of nothing? you are breathing nothing right now. No O2, no atmosphere. even a grain of dust is an "object"



Sasuke's eye is called Rinnegan. Kaguya's eye wasn't named in the manga, we thought it was also called Rinnegan, because Sasuke said:

​
You were right about Kaguya's eye but not Sasuke's.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So wait Geg I'm still not sure what you're saying. Are you saying the DB is saying he has to have an object or is it implying he simply swaps with a space?
> 
> Too confusing.



I did a typo 

Right now I'm thinking it says he *can't* switch with just a space and needs an actual object he can see. Just wait for someone fluent in Japanese to clarify the "location" line

I know it doesn't make sense, but neither does him teleporting Kaguya next to him. Just wait and see if there's a possible second jutsu


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 31, 2014)

manga showings should be >a data book entry.

if it's clearly shown that Sasuke can swap with ''space'' then data book shouldn't matter.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> you EXPLAINED? AHAHAHA and who are you, a Kishimoto's assistant? Everything you said till now was completely wrong. See? the eye is called Rinnesharingan and Hagoromo didnt know it.



Kaguya's eye is called that. Sasuke's eye is specifically called the rinnegan when talking about Sasuke's technique. Either way, this is off topic. 



> if Sasuke could swap space he didn't need to use Sakura's jacket. He would have used space



Why don't you actually read what I said. I said it's possible he could've swapped with the SPACE around the vest and not the vest itself. If he had done that then the vest would still have ended up where he was before he swapped. 



> nothing to swap? you think air is full of nothing? you are breathing nothing right now. No O2, no atmosphere. even a grain of dust is an "object"



Except the description mentions actual physical objects.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 31, 2014)

So Kaguya's dimensional switching technique is a Kekkei Mōra.

...

Why so many bunched panties over Sasuke's terrible Rinnegan technique?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> manga showings should be >a data book entry.
> 
> if it's clearly shown that Sasuke can swap with ''space'' then data book shouldn't matter.



Yeaah no. Sauce-chan is fucked.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> I think the best is to wait for Takl input.
> though i thank you for your translation it was excellent.
> can you please contrinue to translate the rest of it? all the hagoromo stuff?



The Hagoromo/Indra/Asura stuff has nothing new except for the couple of things I posted a while ago. It's just a summary of everything Hagoromo said to Naruto about them.

Maybe I'll look at the Onmyouton stuff later if someone else doesn't but I've got other stuff to do right now


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

SaiST said:


> So Kaguya's dimensional switching technique is a Kekkei Mōra.



So all elements, Yin/Yang, and bloodlines? Is that what Kekkei Mora is?



SaiST said:


> Why so many bunched panties over Sasuke's terrible Rinnegan technique?



Because we're reopening an old debate we all believed was settled.

Keeping the mysery.


----------



## The Undying (Oct 31, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Hey!
> I'm so excite!
> 
> Also I translated the character profile boxes and jutsu stuff .




Any way I can get you to translate the bio explanation page (the one that shows Naruto's element chart)?


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 31, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Wait what ? How is Akamaru 20 years old



Copypaste is a bad thing to do in a sleepy state of mind. x)


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

But Geg is right. Neither explanation explains how Sasuke was capable of porting Madara and Kaguya between him and Naruto. That has to be some kind of 2nd application to the jutsu like kamui. That's really the only way to make sense of it.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> But Geg is right. Neither explanation explains how Sasuke was capable of porting Madara and Kaguya between him and Naruto. That has to be some kind of 2nd application to the jutsu like kamui. That's really the only way to make sense of it.



Either that or rocks in Sasuke's back pocket.


Keeping the mysery.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> from translator Tau



Why isn't Madara listed as a user for Izanagi? He used it to escape death in his battle against Hashirama.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue, I think you need a good night of sleep.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> So all elements, Yin/Yang, and bloodlines? Is that what Kekkei Mora is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea it seems to be on a higher lv than Sasuke's own dojutsu tech which seems to be based on the same power.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> But Geg is right. Neither explanation explains how Sasuke was capable of porting Madara and Kaguya between him and Naruto. That has to be some kind of 2nd application to the jutsu like kamui. That's really the only way to make sense of it.



He probably swapped them with a random pebble or a speckle of dust.

But put Sasuke in a closed space with no dust or dirt around him and he is completely fucked.



Altair21 said:


> Why isn't Madara listed as a user for Izanagi? He used it to escape death in his battle against Hashirama.



More evidence that Kishi didn't care about this DB at all.

No stats, half page shitty entries for Kage guards and missing information.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 31, 2014)

One question... If Kaguya had a whole clan with her bar her sons... What powers did they have? Kaguya got chakra from the fruit and later her sons...

So what powers do the others have if they aren't childs of Kaguya


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Why isn't Madara listed as a user for Izanagi? He used it to escape death in his battle against Hashirama.



I dont know, to me it seems like a half assed DB in certain aspects.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Why isn't Madara listed as a user for Izanagi? He used it to escape death in his battle against Hashirama.



I suppose it's considered as a different jutsu, because he actually sealed it in his eyes.
Just like how the Amatersu, and the Amatersu seal itachi used in Sasuke's eye are two different jutsus.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 31, 2014)

SaiST said:


> So Kaguya's dimensional switching technique is a Kekkei Mōra.
> 
> ...
> 
> Why so many bunched panties over Sasuke's terrible Rinnegan technique?



It's about how accurate this book is, these are the last 3 times Sasuke used it:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

If you're expanding "objects" to mean air then you're saying Sasuke's rinnegan has molecular vision or some shit, it contradicts the manga.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> He probably swapped them with a random pebble or a speckle of dust.
> 
> But put Sasuke in a closed space with no dust or dirt around him and he is completely fucked.



That still doesn't explain it as Sasuke swapped them without swapping himself. I mean unless the DB is insinuating objects consist of air then this DB explanation really doesn't make any sense as he's ported without swapping with anything before.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Klue, I think you need a good night of sleep.



I can't leave until Blink-kun arrives.

I want to experience his reaction in real time.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 31, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeaah no. Sauce-chan is fucked.



don't care about Sasuke or that useless Jutsu.

but these data books can be retarded as fuck sometimes,with things like as hot as sun Amaterasu and as fast as light Haku.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> It's about how accurate this book is, these are the last 3 times Sasuke used it:
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Sasuke switched with a Naruto clone in that second example.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> I can't leave until Blink-kun arrives.
> 
> I want to experience his reaction in real time.



lol, just you wait, have fun though i'm more interest in actual translation than arguments.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> He probably swapped them with a random pebble or a speckle of dust.



Nah if there's one thing the databook entry isn't ambiguous about, it's that it says multiple times the jutsu user is switching something with himself. It never mentions anything about moving other objects independently from himself being moved. The only confusing bit is the one time where it says "target object's location" instead of "target object"


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke's eye is called Rinnegan. Kaguya's eye wasn't named in the manga, we thought it was also called Rinnegan, because Sasuke said. You were right about Kaguya's eye but not Sasuke's.


you thought it was also called Rinnegan because you have no clue. you should change your nickname. But here we have ALTAIR straight from Assassins Creed which is even more clueless than you

from what I read, the Swap is a Rinnegan tech just like Limbo. I havent read that Sasuke's eye is still just a Rinnegan. Amaterasu is not a Rinnegan tech.



Altair21 said:


> Sasuke's eye is specifically called the rinnegan when talking about Sasuke's technique.


the translation says the tech came from Rinnegan. Not that the eye is called Rinnegan. He has some Rinnegan techniques but has Sharingan also, in the same eyeball.



> Either way, this is off topic


off topic what? this is the thread of the Databook which says the Third Eye's name. It's In Topic



> Why don't you actually read what I said. I said it's possible he could've swapped with the SPACE around the vest and not the vest itself. If he had done that then the vest would still have ended up where he was before he swapped.



he simply would have swapped the space closer to him. He didnt need to swap the space around the vest. What a stupid argument



> Except the description mentions actual physical objects.


every single atom is "physical", go back to school.



Altair21 said:


> But Geg is right. Neither explanation explains how Sasuke was capable of porting Madara and Kaguya between him and Naruto



maybe he swapped a tiny rock?


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh, well that changes everything.

Sasuke clearly did not swap himself each and every time.





Still.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> Nah if there's one thing the databook entry isn't ambiguous about, it's that it says multiple times the jutsu user is switching something with himself. It never mentions anything about moving other objects independently from himself being moved. The only confusing bit is the one time where it says "target object's location" instead of "target object"



So are you sure it doesn't say target object's location? Because that makes a world of difference.

And Za Fuuru if all you're going to do is throw insults then go away. I'm not wasting my time with you.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> you thought it was also called Rinnegan because you have no clue. you should change your nickname. But here we have ALTAIR straight from Assassins Creed which is even more clueless than you
> 
> from what I read, the Swap is a Rinnegan tech just like Limbo. I havent read that Sasuke's eye is still just a Rinnegan. Amaterasu is not a Rinnegan tech.
> 
> ...



His eye is called the Rinnegan and Geg tranlation makes it clear that he was given the Rinnegan by the sage, not to mention it was called Rinnegan ever since in the manga and the movie info at every turn. but if you want to wait for Sasuke's DB page for another confirmation go right ahead.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Oh, well that changes everything.
> 
> Sasuke clearly did not swap himself each and every time.
> 
> ...



Really there are only two options, either

a) There's a second jutsu we don't have the page for yet

or

b) Databook's full of shit 



Altair21 said:


> So are you sure it doesn't say target object's location? Because that makes a world of difference.


It says "location where the target object is at" in the very first line. Every other time, in the picture captions and when giving examples for use it battle, it says "target object".


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> Really there are only two options, either
> 
> a) There's a second jutsu we don't have the page for yet
> 
> ...



Meh, who knows at this point. The manga seems to suggest it's a jutsu that revolves around him swapping spaces as most of times he's ported he's done it with nothing to swap with unless air is considered a object to Kishi.  Not to mention the porting of Kaguya and Madara without Sasuke himself also swapping. 

This is why a lot of people didn't take the last few DBs seriously. Too many contradictions.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 31, 2014)

For goodness sakes it was used twice in the fight against Naruto, and neither time could Kishi be bothered to even emphasis him swapping with an object. Swapping with thin air it is.



Geg said:


> Really there are only two options, either
> 
> a) There's a second jutsu we don't have the page for yet
> 
> ...



Imma go with option b. The third one was bullshit central. Not sure why I thought this would be different.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> His eye is called the Rinnegan


if the Databook says it is called Rinnegan then post a reliable translation. What I read till now is "Swap is a Rinnegan tech". I didnt read "his eye is still just a Rinnegan despite having 6 tomoes and Sharingan techs".



> and Geg tranlation makes it clear that he was given the Rinnegan by the sage


this was obvious. Didnt need his translation. He was given the Rinnegan on top of Sharingan.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> if the Databook says it is called Rinnegan then post a reliable translation. What I read till now is "Swap is a Rinnegan tech". I didnt read "his eye is still just a Rinnegan despite having 6 tomoes and Sharingan techs".
> 
> 
> this was obvious. Didnt need his translation. He was given the Rinnegan on top of Sharingan.



A ninjutsu using the *Rinnegan* received from the Sage of Six Paths. 



> Amenotejikara:
> 
> *A ninjutsu using the Rinnegan received from the Sage of Six Paths*. With in a certain range, the jutsu user can switch himself with the location of a target object in an instant. If the user switches himself with other objects in close-range combat, the user can evade enemy attacks in an instant, and can also attack by switching himself with a kunai or other weapon.
> 
> ...



Translation from Geg

I emphasized it twice so you'd see it. Now stop insulting people.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> if the Databook says it is called Rinnegan then post a reliable translation. What I read till now is "Swap is a Rinnegan tech". I didnt read "his eye is still just a Rinnegan despite having 6 tomoes and Sharingan techs".
> 
> 
> this was obvious. Didnt need his translation. He was given the Rinnegan on top of Sharingan.



As i said, in the manga and the recent coming movie info his eye is called a Rinnegan.
only Kaguya's third eye which is distinguished  from sasuke's one in color(red) and 3 more tomeos is called Rinnesharingan. her eye was never named in the manga but Sasuke's was.
I have no problem waiting for the rest of the scans and the sasuke's profile so that the DB will confirm what the manga and movie's info already did though again that Geg translation pretty much confirms what his eye is.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 31, 2014)

How could Kaguya go mad with desire to take everyone elses' chakra if nobody had chakra until later?


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh man you know what I just realized. That "entrusted by the Sage of Six Paths" line could also be referring to the jutsu itself rather than the Rinnegan. I never even knew there was a debate about where his Rinnegan came from before this though


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm usually one not to complain about Naruto but Kishi failed to explain the whole jubbi and Hagoromo thing that well because Hagoromo ended up the jubbi jin and it seemed like Hagoromo and Hamura fought Kaguya twice... Once when they fought her regular form and the second when they fought her jubbi form... Thank you Kishi, you sure helped out.


----------



## PAWS (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> Oh man you know what I just realized. That "entrusted by the Sage of Six Paths" line could also be referring to the jutsu itself rather than the Rinnegan. I never even knew there was a debate about where his Rinnegan came from before this though



Yeah there is a debate. It would be confusing if the Sage gave them the power as he took his chakra back and they still have their power ups.

I thought Sasuke got his rinnegan from taking in Hashirama's chakra and Naruto simply got his power up from getting all Bijuu chakra.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> Oh man you know what I just realized. That "entrusted by the Sage of Six Paths" line could also be referring to the jutsu itself rather than the Rinnegan. I never even knew there was a debate about where his Rinnegan came from before this though



Why don't you have another go?or is it another issue Takl will have to look at?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2014)

I need to be fed by another page translation. 

Does it say anything intersting about B's jutsu, or the Izanagi? 

anything important about Ao? Perhaps his encounter with Shisui or anything?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

At this point I am wondering the difference between Kaguya's "Sharinnegan" and Sasuke's "Rinnegan. Is Sasuke's different because he somehow awakened in his right eye ? Does it have to be the "3rd" eye to be able to reach Kaguya's level ?


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Samsara's Copy Wheel Eye.

It'll take some getting use to.


Can't wait for the official page.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> At this point I am wondering the difference between Kaguya's "Sharinnegan" and Sasuke's "Rinnegan. Is Sasuke's different because he somehow awakened in his right eye ? Does it have to be the "3rd" eye to be able to reach Kaguya's level ?



perhaps, if it's truly a dojutsu in itself it will get a seperate dojutsu page, though perhaps it will all be under the Rinnegan section, we'll see.
Sasuke's color is purple while hers is red and hers is on her forehead while sasuke's/Hagoromo's works as a regular eye.Perhaps the juubi's chakra plays a major part in it.


----------



## Jad (Oct 31, 2014)

Why do you guys want to know more about Kaguya and Hogorama's lineage? They are the ones that completely ruined the manga. It's like putting a microscope on shit and examining it.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Jad said:


> Why do you guys want to know more about Kaguya and Hogorama's lineage? They are the ones that completely ruined the manga. It's like putting a microscope on shit and examining it.



Back story blows, but their powers are still cool though.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Jad said:


> Why do you guys want to know more about Kaguya and Hogorama's lineage. They are the ones that completely ruined the manga. It's like putting a microscope on shit and examining it.



It's not them that ruined the manga but the war arc, the endless retcons and Kishi's inability to actually develop a story line without dropping it afterwards(especially everything related to Sasuke after killing Itachi). Kaguya's existence is an example to his incompetence since it was Madara (and Pain to a degree) that were build for most of part 2 as the final villains but it was all thrown away by Kishi.


----------



## Jad (Oct 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Back story blows, but their powers are still cool though.



People wanting to understand the techniques in my opinion only makes sense if you're a battle done-fanatic.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 31, 2014)

I just need to know what my name does.

And what Minatos element(s) are


----------



## Jad (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> It's not them that ruined the manga but the war arc, the endless retcons and Kishi's inability to actually develop a story line without dropping it afterwards(especially everything related to Sasuke after killing Itachi). Kaguya's existence is an example to that, while Madara (and Pain to a degree) were build for most of part 2 as the final villains but it was all thrown away by Kishi.



You're right but the arc could have been somewhat saved in my opinion if the Sage of the Six paths stayed a myth or was just not real, that way the power levels could stop going to bullshittery levels.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah, i actually just want all pages with Minato's profile and his jutsus (ST Barrier, That Kunai Slash, Long-Named Jutsu, Sennin Mod, his affinities).


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 31, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Does it have to be the "3rd" eye to be able to reach Kaguya's level ?



I think this is the case.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 31, 2014)

PAWS said:


> I thought Sasuke got his rinnegan from taking in Hashirama's chakra and Naruto simply got his power up from getting all Bijuu chakra.


I believe this is the case. The recipe seemed to already be in place, Hagoromo probably just started the fire, or _"jump started"_ them in a sense.

And by the way, introducing this _"Rinnesharingan"_ pretty much debunks my claims that Kishimoto wouldn't bother explaining why the Rinnegan has Tomoe 'n such.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Oct 31, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Yeah, i actually just want all pages with Minato's profile and his jutsus (ST Barrier, That Kunai Slash, Long-Named Jutsu, Sennin Mod, his affinities).



Something a lot of people forget is that minato also has a powerful barrier jutsu. Not the space time barrier.

The barrier he was gonna use to contain Kurama, but Kushina used her chains instead. Incredible that minato knows a barrier jutsu strong enough to hold a tailed beast, yet we have no clue what it is.

I must know what it is.


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 31, 2014)

Rough translation of the YYR stuff (1/2):



> Shinobi Well-Informed Record
> 
> Yin-Yang Release Techniques
> The "origin's" properties are filled with great mysteries. The Yin-Yang Release techniques are analyzed here.
> ...



It would be nice if Geg or anyone knowledgeable could confirm this. I think I made some small errors.^^


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Even if Sasuke's eye evolved into a rinnesharingan I doubt he'd be able to use the dimensional level shifting jutsu as the description for that jutsu says it uses up an immense amount of chakra. So much that only Kaguya herself is able to use it.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2014)

Seelentau, can you repost that in the DB Collections thread?

Keep everything in one place, you know?


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Rough translation of the YYR stuff (1/2):
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if Geg or anyone knowledgeable could confirm this. I think I made some small errors.^^



I asked Geg to translate the page.
but from what i can see it confirms that existence of the creation of all things tech that we've never seen in action in the manga and that the bijuu's powers are as a result of that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't really care that stats aren't in the DB, shit happens and Naruto/Sasuke hell most of the higher tier guys were well beyond a 5 in most if not all anyway. It's better this way. The information is way more valuable than the stats and this way people can stop bitching. 

But to the jutsu and info we have thus far...

The twins not knowing they fought Kaguya was a nice touch, I wonder how they reacted after they found out. Hamura taking over the clan's interesting too, the Moon connection is nice? Man, I mean just imagine the plot and everything. People figured that he eventually died in a battle with his brother or something or at least was hiding on Earth but he returned back to the Moon, very interesting. Kaguya also fusing with the tree is interesting given a lot assumed she in fact was the tree. 

Indra turning Ninshuu to Ninjutsu's also very interesting. 

Hidan's technique....no comment on that one, yikes lol. 

See it's stuff like this which makes the DBs exciting. Stats are ok but the information here goes a long way.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Rough translation of the YYR stuff (1/2):
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if Geg or anyone knowledgeable could confirm this. I think I made some small errors.^^



where you translating this page?
Manga Raw

because I'm trying to keep track of the pages and its translation.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 31, 2014)

Hidan's technique was mentioned?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

Ahh the DB3 times were the best. There is no suspense without the stats. Back in the day Itachi's stats hit the forum like a wrecking ball. It was a total massacre.

TFW Minato fans will never experience the same thing


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 31, 2014)

Hussain said:


> where you translating this page?
> Manga Raw
> 
> because I'm trying to keep track of the pages and its translation.



It's page 226 of the databook, the first part. Second part is in work.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't believe that the crap that ruined this manga(rinnegan kaguya etc) is being translated first..


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> It's page 226 of the databook, the first part. Second part is in work.


thank you


Final Jutsu said:


> I can't believe that the crap that ruined this manga(rinnegan kaguya etc) is being translated first..



they are the only ones available now.


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 31, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> I can't believe that the crap that ruined this manga(rinnegan kaguya etc) is being translated first..



I'm translating what I find interesting personally. :3


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Hidan's technique was mentioned?



As far as I know, no. I'm just going with the joke. 

Anyone know if this will cover the final few chapters as well? If so hopefully it gives us some information on the full epilogue and exactly what happens that we don't know about. I'm also looking for more information on the different Rasengans Naruto has used since the War's started. There's so many out there. 

And another thing, I wonder if character height, weight, goals, ambitions, things of that note will be mentioned again as well. There should be some changes.





Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ahh the DB3 times were the best. There is no suspense without the stats. Back in the day Itachi's stats hit the forum like a wrecking ball. It was a total massacre.
> 
> TFW Minato fans will never experience the same thing



Yeah stats were crazy especially during that era of NF. These days though I'd be surprised if any top tier character isn't 5 on everything sans intelligence. With even all the active modes on there, it's crazy.


----------



## Stan Lee (Oct 31, 2014)

Hagaromo and Hamura used the Rikudou Chibaku Tensei(basically what Naruto and Sasuke did) to seal Kaguya away in the moon. If that is the case, when on earth did Hagaromo become the Juubi jinchuriki?


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> I'm translating what I find interesting personally. :3



thanks, it's the whole hagoromo page as you translated the upper part right?
and what was the 6th paths word there?
isn't it a caption about the creation of all things? or it's considered as part of the 6th paths?
can you elaborate on that?



> Yin-Yang Release Techniques
> The "origin's" properties are filled with great mysteries. The Yin-Yang Release techniques are analyzed here.
> 
> Six Paths
> The secret technique forming all creation out of nothingness and giving it life.


----------



## Stan Lee (Oct 31, 2014)

Btw, Kaguya and Hagoromo are just one of many glaring flaws in the series.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 31, 2014)

Reading said page, Akimichi's Hiden Ninjutsu confirmed Youton while Nara's Hiden Ninjutsu confirmed Inton.


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 31, 2014)

> Yin-Yang Release Techniques
> The "origin's" properties are filled with great mysteries. The Yin-Yang Release techniques are analyzed here.



This is what the whole page is about



> Six Paths



This is the first topic (Hiden is the second)



> The secret technique forming all creation out of nothingness and giving it life.



This is what is directly below "Six Paths", bolded. I don' know the exact relation to the Six Paths, sorry.


----------



## TRN (Oct 31, 2014)

Just wait for a better translator to come


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah stats were crazy especially during that era of NF. These days though I'd be surprised if any top tier character isn't 5 on everything sans intelligence. With even all the active modes on there, it's crazy.



TBH, I don't think Naruto would by any chance get 5 on genjutsu, seals or intelligence. Not that they are relevant for him @ this point.

The only ones with perfect stats that I can think of are Madara and Hashirama.

Obito, Minato and Nagato having near perfect ones.


But yeah, the thing is, stats don't matter much for guys like Madara Hashirama and people similar to them. Because they use Megazords to fight. 

Although it'd be really nice to get some stats for Edo Kages, Tobirama, Minato, Obito, Kirabi and such, who are more popularly used in BD and who don't use such power ups and rely on their personal abilities more(not counting in Juubi Jin Obito or KCM/BM Minato obviously).


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 31, 2014)

Amenotejikara is listed as both short and mid-range, according to the stat overview on the first page of the Jutsu section it's max range should be 10 meters then.

EDIT: whoops Vered already posted that lol. Small new info then, Akatsuchi has super-strength according to his profile.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> This is what the whole page is about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so 6 paths is listed under the Yin-yang banner.meaning the 6th paths are Yin yang techs confirmed?
and the creation of all things is listed under 6th paths?So it can mean that it's part of the 6th paths powers? we'll have to wait for more pages so it seems.


----------



## Jad (Oct 31, 2014)

Why do people always scan the most boring bits from a book or manga....happens with Naruto chapter apoilers and now with databook....


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 31, 2014)

Hope Kishi added why the hell Isobu got extracted from Yagura. And what's Tobirama's real reason for creating Edo Tensei.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

Jad said:


> Why do people always scan the most boring bits from a book or manga....happens with Naruto chapter apoilers and now with databook....



Your reaction if Gai gets half page info with no proper explanations because Kishimoto had to save more space for the mighty Rinnegan mythology ?


----------



## Harbour (Oct 31, 2014)

It looks like people scans first pages. Hope the more pictures will come out soon.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Your reaction if Gai gets half page info with no proper explanations because Kishimoto had to save more space for the mighty Rinnegan mythology ?



the true trolling part would be to not give the Rinnegan it's proper 5-6 even more pages it deserves and explain all the techs and things needing explanation since Nagato's story.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 31, 2014)

Regarding Sasuke's switching technique.

He switches with a target location. That means he needs to focus on a target and then activate to switch to that location. It all depends on the speed of the object. If the target has no speed, then he switches locations with the location and the object, because they occupy the same space. If the target has speed, than that means that by the time Sasuke switches with it, whatever target has moved slightly away, so he only switches with the location and not the object. It's that small frame of time between focusing and activation the technique that might be the key.

In 685. Sakura's jacket had no speed, so when he switched, the jacket went away with it.
In 687. Sasuke switched with one of the bones that crumbled some pages before. Target also had no speed.
In 689. Sasuke switched with one of Naruto's clone's space. Target had no speed.
In 695. Sasuke might have switched with one of the sage balls whatever they're called. Because they're moving, they didn't disappear (did they? I believe some disappeared, IDK if it was a result of this, I can't remember). Target had speed.

Maybe?


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 31, 2014)

These are no scans, this is a preview of the actual book. As long as there are no early releases, there probably won't be any more pages released like this.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

by Seelentau:

So that confirms that Naruto's powers and Sasuke's powers were indeed those of hagoromo's.



> ↑ Naruto, who acquired Hagoromo's power, demonstrates perfect [use?] of the Yin-Yang Release power.
> 
> ← In Hiden Ninjutsu, there are remains of Yin-Yang Release...!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> the true trolling part would be to not give the Rinnegan it's proper 5-6 even more pages it deserves and explain all the techs and things needing explanation since Nagato's story.



For some reason it feels like there won't be proper info on anything, just based on the stuff that has been translated so far.

Kaguya's and Sasuke's techs got half assed explanations, I don't expect other things to have more focus tbh.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2014)

Ying Yang/Onmyouton page:

Inton (Yin/Dark), which creates form from nothing, and Youton (Yang/Light), which breathes life into form. Skillfully manipulating these two elements, the Sage of Six Paths, Ootsutsuki Hagoromo, developed the Banbutsu Souzou (Creation of All Things) Jutsu. Creating the nine Bijuu out of the Juubi's chakra was also the result of Onmyouton. Afterwards, Inton was inherited more predominately in the Uchiha clan, while Youton was inherited more predominately in the Senju clan. 

Then, can only the Uchiha and Senju use this power? The answer is no. For example, even without using a Sharingan, the proportional amount of genjutsu that involves "creating form from nothing" is high. Furthermore, there are many "hiden ninjutsu" passed down among specific shinobi clans that are not affiliated with any of the five nature transformations but are instead grounded in Onmyouton. For example, the Akimichi clan uses Youton to expand their bodies' size, while the Nara clan uses Inton to expand, contract, and transform shadows. In the same vein, even without being Uchiha or Senju, shinobi manipulate chakra and use jutsu, and the basis of that is said to be rooted in Onmyouton.

(Disclaimer, that last sentence confused the hell out of me and I'm not sure if I translated it right)


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> by Seelentau:
> 
> So that confirms that Naruto's powers and Sasuke's powers were indeed those of hagoromo's.



Oh man... ^^

I also said


> Maybe I should've added that I'm not entirely sure about that sentence, Fox. Please take each and every translation I post with tons of salt, since my Japanese is really not that good and I could easily miss half of the meaning. There will be better translations coming, so please don't add anything to any article just because I translated it.



So yeah, I'm not the best translator, so please wait for confirmation from others.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Geg said:


> Ying Yang/Onmyouton page:
> 
> Inton (Yin/Dark), which creates form from nothing, and Youton (Yang/Light), which breathes life into form. Skillfully manipulating these two elements, the Sage of Six Paths, Ootsutsuki Hagoromo, developed the Banbutsu Souzou (Creation of All Things) Jutsu. Creating the nine Bijuu out of the Juubi's chakra was also the result of Onmyouton. Afterwards, Inton was inherited more predominately in the Uchiha clan, while Youton was inherited more predominately in the Senju clan.
> 
> ...



interesting to say the least, it confirms that genjutsu is basicly created with Yin release and that  the Sharingan aspect is Yin powered.
Can you please translate the rest of the page and the missing sentences?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 31, 2014)

When does the databook come out again?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 31, 2014)

^November 4th.

So Sasuke's S/T jutsu is called Amenotejikara and works pretty much how I assumed it did while Kaguya's from her Rinnesharingan is Amenominaka and confirms that glimpse in that acid world was indeed part of the five dimensions she ruled.

The story of what happened afterwards to the Ootsutsuki clan of being led by Hamura is interesting. Sure some parts don't make sense, like where exactly he went to protect the Mazou (I wonder if like the Kyuubi it was also split in "yin & yang halves") but it at least sheds light on what happened to Hamura and why Hagoromo stayed behind.

It does make me wonder how then did the Hyuuga came to be if Hamura went off somewhere else far, but likely where he went the Hyuuga clan surely came out later.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> When does the databook come out again?



4th of november.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2014)

I was under the impression that this yin yang stuff was all common knowledge years ago. I literally made a thread saying the same stuff years ago. But it's nice to get confirmation I guess.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ^November 4th.
> 
> So Sasuke's S/T jutsu is called Amenotejikara and works pretty much how I assumed it did while Kaguya's from her Rinnesharingan is Amenominaka and confirms that glimpse in that acid world was indeed part of the five dimensions she ruled.
> 
> ...



It's implied that he and the clan went to the moon to protect the gedou mazou.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 31, 2014)

vered said:


> It's implied that he and the clan went to the moon to protect the gedou mazou.



Well in that case, given what we know so far and trusting this,  then maybe he or another member of the clan had some variation of Kaguya's Amenominaka and used it to travel there. Given there are no spaceships in the Narutoverse. 

But since Kaguya was the progenitor and everything it wouldn't surprise me if in order to pull of her jutsu in some way it required effort of more people kinda like how Aoba, Raidou and Genma I think can do a Hiraishin by combining their chakras as we saw when they transported Mei to the battle with Madara.


----------



## Sinedd (Oct 31, 2014)

About Izanagi translation wait?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh yeah, Kishi also should explain what human man has the balls to stick it in Kaguya. That guy has a hand in giving the human race chakra


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 31, 2014)

What did these guardians in the moon do when Madara summoned the Gedo Mazo?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think that's what the movie will explain.

The moon is very far away. It would take a while to get back to earth.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 31, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What did these guardians in the moon do when Madara summoned the Gedo Mazo?



Maybe they died off during the centuries and only one survived or the idiots did not notice it getting summoned. This needs to be explained


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 31, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The story of what happened afterwards to the Ootsutsuki clan of being led by Hamura is interesting. Sure some parts don't make sense, like where exactly he went to protect the Mazou (I wonder if like the Kyuubi it was also split in "yin & yang halves") but it at least sheds light on what happened to Hamura and why Hagoromo stayed behind.
> 
> It does make me wonder how then did the Hyuuga came to be if Hamura went off somewhere else far, but likely where he went the Hyuuga clan surely came out later.


Considering there was an entire Ootsutsuki clan and not just Kaguya, Hagoromo and Hamura I don't think it's beyond the realm of possibility that some of its members chose to remain on the planet and not to accompany Hamura.



Gabe said:


> Maybe they died off during the centuries and only one survived or the idiots did not notice it getting summoned. This needs to be explained



Seeing how one of them is the villain of the story who is to say that they didn't want Kaguya to return. Perhaps they have forgotten their original intentions. Perhaps Spiral Zetsu was an agent of theirs.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 31, 2014)

Hamura/Kayuga's story makes it seem now that "the last" will actually be the final story of Naruto. 



tari101190 said:


> I think that's what the movie will explain.
> 
> The moon is very far away. It would take a while to get back to earth.



Plausible. Yet it could also be that they could very easily get into the planet swiftly; we don't know. Plus given the statue was in the planet for years prior being turned into the Juubi i.e. it was missing for years, they should have been aware and done something.

'Course it could be a case of Kishi came up with them after Madara summoned the Mazou.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> "oh....fuck."



Possibly. 



Gabe said:


> Maybe they died off during the centuries and only one survived or the idiots did not notice it getting summoned. This needs to be explained



What about all those space-shinobi in the film?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 31, 2014)

Isn't just one dude with puppets?


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 31, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> A ninjutsu using the *Rinnegan* received from the Sage of Six Paths.


so what? It's clear he received Rinnegan from Hagoromo. That's why he got it only in the left eye. But that doesn't mean the eye is still only a Rinnegan. He received Rinnegan in the left eye, but *HE ALREADY HAD SOMETHING IN THAT EYE*. If you have red and I give you yellow, you get orange. Not yellow. Even a 6 year old kid would understand such a simple concept.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 31, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Even a 6 year old kid would understand such a simple concept.


Can you try, at least once, to convey your stance without coming off as a condescending jackass?


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 31, 2014)

Whats shown with Sasuke technique is different and the Databook is completely different. What Did Sasuke Switch With when he first used the Technique. And how do you focus on something with your eyes  and move backwards.  Not to mention. Sasuke has not only shown to Switch himself with a  object but to actually warp people to him. Or unless Kishi is being very general with target location object. And an object can actually just be "Space"


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2014)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Turrin, maybe the missing term you are looking for is this
> 
> 
> 
> Kekkei Mora.


Yes it is.

So it's 

1)Super Human Strength
2)Senjutsu
3)Kekkai Genkai
4)Kekkai Tota
5)Kekkai Mora
6)Hidden (assuming clan techs)
7)Kuchiyose 

Note; after looking at it again number one, might be more like Super-Human, and it might refer to more than just strength. Perhaps ask a better translator on that, but the others are right.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2014)

Has this been translated yet?

I only care about section 4 & 5.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 31, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> So it's
> 
> ...



Number 1 is actually Jinchuuriki, the Kanji and Furigana match it.


----------



## vered (Oct 31, 2014)

kanpyo7 said:


> Number 1 is actually Jinchuuriki, the Kanji and Furigana match it.



So 2 of the 3 special abilities of Naruto have to be Senjutsu /Jinchurichi(most likely we need the scans themselves)
the other one is summoning most likely.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Oct 31, 2014)

What a load of meaningless shits. Kishit really thought he needs to tell ppl obvious stuff like Jins, Senjutsu users and Kekkei Genkai users. 

Oh well, more proof that he just cares about money.


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes, he has Jinchuriki, Senjutsu and Kuchiyose.

The explanation says:
The special characteristics this character possesses. There are "Jinchuriki", "Senjutsu", "Kekkei Genkai", "Kekkei Tota", "Kekkei Mora", "Hiden" and "Kuchiyose", character with multiple special characteristics exist, too.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 31, 2014)

Stats would be pretty gay at this point. Seriously it'd be like hashirama got a 5 in stamina....but kushina has a 5 in stamina too!!! What's the fucking point. Besides causing some unwanted shitstorm those things are useless.

I see sasuke's jutsu got a lot of people going crazy because it missed a word or whatever...but what's shown in canon>whatever this book say so meh.

But anyway is this all were gonna get until nov 4th? Stuff getting named and the yin yang explanation was nice.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 31, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Can you try, at least once, to convey your stance without coming off as a condescending jackass?


yeah if you stop creating your own fanfiction.

about Hamura maybe we should wait for better complete translation or the movie. Maybe they were guarding the surface of the Moon, maybe from a far away point, and they didnt notice the core of the Moon was missing the Gedo Mazo. Maybe they were defending the Gedo Mazo from the OUTSIDE, when the threat came from the inside due to Black Zetsu managing to unlock Rinnegan in a human.

so let's wait a bit more before saying it's a convoluted mess.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 31, 2014)

Shit obito's genjutsu can be broken by someone like Ao....welp guess we scratch that out as one of obito's best feats. Then again Ao did fight shunsui a genjutsu master so...

There must be tiers to that super strength because no way akatsutchi is like naruto. Gonna wait for more of that.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if we'll get a section telling us all the elemental fusions.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2014)

So it's Jinchuuriki huh, I knew I was doing that one wrong, just didn't know I was that wrong lol.

Edit: I wish someone would translate the Jutsu entries, especially Izanagi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 31, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> yeah if you stop creating your own fanfiction.
> 
> about Hamura maybe we should wait for better complete translation or the movie. Maybe they were guarding the surface of the Moon, maybe from a far away point, and they didnt notice the core of the Moon was missing the Gedo Mazo. Maybe they were defending the Gedo Mazo from the OUTSIDE, when the threat came from the inside due to Black Zetsu managing to unlock Rinnegan in a human.
> 
> so let's wait a bit more before saying it's a convoluted mess.



Kishi can throw out as much information as he wants in the movie, but he can't undo the mess he already had published in the manga. 

The Ootsutsuki soap opera is bullshit. It's inconsistent, convoluted, and half-assed. No amount of explanation now can remedy the blatant contradictions that exist within it already.

Stop with this "wait a bit!!!" You've been saying that ever since Kaguya appeared and look where that got us.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> What a load of meaningless shits. Kishit really thought he needs to tell ppl obvious stuff like Jins, Senjutsu users and Kekkei Genkai users.
> 
> Oh well, more proof that he just cares about money.


It could be interesting to see who was able to use Kuchiyose. But yeah other than that the others seem disappointing to me and obvious.



Seelentau said:


> Yes, he has Jinchuriki, Senjutsu and Kuchiyose.
> 
> The explanation says:
> The special characteristics this character possesses. There are "Jinchuriki", "Senjutsu", "Kekkei Genkai", "Kekkei Tota", "Kekkei Mora", "Hiden" and "Kuchiyose", character with multiple special characteristics exist, too.


Man you guys must have way better eyes then me because I couldn't make out Naruto's pic at all


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi can throw out as much information as he wants in the movie, but he can't undo the mess he already had published in the manga.
> 
> The Ootsutsuki soap opera is bullshit. It's inconsistent, convoluted, and half-assed. No amount of explanation now can remedy the blatant contradictions that exist within it already.
> 
> Stop with this "wait a bit!!!" You've been saying that ever since Kaguya appeared and look where that got us.



I agree with this, surprisingly... 
the whole thing about Kaguya and her family makes absolutly no sense. 
it's better if Kishi never introduced those characters honestly. lol


----------



## Vice (Oct 31, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> "wahhh where are muh stats?"
> "Sasuke's stupid S/T jutsu makes no sense"
> 
> Godammn you people are autistic



Says the guy who keeps whining abut the complaints. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Jad (Oct 31, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Your reaction if Gai gets half page info with no proper explanations because Kishimoto had to save more space for the mighty Rinnegan mythology ?



"Ohhhh that fucking Kishi at it again......."

The Databook for me symbolises whether it will breathe new life in me to continue being active on Naruto threads, typically the battledome. So if what you say becomes true....I'd most likely slowly stop posting here and there on Naruto threads. Because at this point I could careless if Kaguya ended up being related to the sayians. I am soooo disinterested in the story that information that makes people usually pop their eyes out won't have an affect on me.

Also, while stats out of 5 would be sought of usless. Other people and I were expecting new stats out of 10. But no stats is shit for us in the battle dome, however now im interested in certain character profiles and technique descriptions...Anything to do with the story (or Naruto, Sasuke, Kaguya lineage) is the last thing I want to be told about, I mean it wasn't good in the manga so why would it be any good in the Databook.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 31, 2014)

Guys there's some interesting stuff in the ToC, Sarutobi Sasuke even gets a section. Kaguya has another article on her (What we saw was just the article on the genesis of Ninjutsu). There's a section called "Traditions and Kage handed down amongst the Villages" and each individual Village gets their own. Not sure if "kage" here refers to the legends of their Kage or the actual "shadows" of their history.

Oh, and of course the Three Great Sage places get their own article. Shikkotsurin info incoming?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2014)

kanpyo7 said:


> Guys there's some interesting stuff in the ToC, Sarutobi Sasuke even gets a section. Kaguya has another article on her (What we saw was just the article on the genesis of Ninjutsu). There's a section called "Traditions and Kage handed down amongst the Villages" and each individual Village gets their own. Not sure if "kage" here refers to the legends of their Kage or the actual "shadows" of their history.
> 
> Oh, and of course the Three Great Sage places get their own article. Shikkotsurin info incoming?



What ToC stands for anyway?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hussain said:


> What ToC stands for anyway?



Table of Contents.

Also my bad, the other article is actually more about Zetsu (had to look up what "henrin" meant, basically it's about a "piece" of Kaguya that remained in the world, sounds like BZ).


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2014)

Where's the table of contents page.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2014)

kanpyo7 said:


> Table of Contents.
> 
> Also my bad, the other article is actually more about Zetsu (had to look up what "henrin" meant, basically it's about a "piece" of Kaguya that remained in the world, sounds like BZ).



thank you. 



Turrin said:


> Where's the table of contents page.



I believe it's this one


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I believe it's this one



Yup that's the one.

Forgot who was asking but I took a look at the Izanagi page, sorry to say but there's nothing in there the Manga didn't already tell us.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi can throw out as much information as he wants in the movie, but he can't undo the mess he already had published in the manga. The Ootsutsuki soap opera is bullshit. It's inconsistent, convoluted, and half-assed. No amount of explanation now can remedy the blatant contradictions that exist within it already.


how can it be convoluted if it lasted for 1 volume and Kaguya never talked about herself nor about her purpose. And we know NOTHING about Hamura.

you talk as if Kishimoto started telling about Otsutsuki in chapter 10. You are butthurt because your lovely Madara got raped in the ass and was proved to be an idiot. That's all.

with a 100 minutes movie and a 10 tankobon manga sequel they would easily fill every "plot hole". Which are not really plot holes but just missing explanations.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 31, 2014)

so alien ninja are a thing now?


----------



## Marsala (Oct 31, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> so alien ninja are a thing now?



It was heavily hinted at when Hagoromo first spoke to Naruto, so it was always a thing. But I didn't really believe it until Kaguya appeared and said her nonsense about making an army. Only a space war would require an army.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 31, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> how can it be convoluted if it lasted for 1 volume and Kaguya never talked about herself nor about her purpose. And we know NOTHING about Hamura.



And you don't see a problem with the fact that Kaguya never talked about herself or her purpose despite supposedly being so important and Hamura was retconned in just to be a total cameo?

Your "defense" is that the characters are new and didn't have time to be written badly. That's half of the problem. They are too new. Shitty writing and no way around it. And what was shown was contradictory. Kaguya's story was told, and it was different _every single time_ it was told. 



> you talk as if Kishimoto started telling about Otsutsuki in chapter 10. You are butthurt because your lovely Madara got raped in the ass and was proved to be an idiot. That's all.



I talk as if this shit has been in the manga since chapter 10? Hardly.  I wouldn't be as disgusted with it if so. A huge part of the problem is that Kishi introduced that garbage into the manga in the end game and pushed the idea that it was ultra important.

The fact that you're defaulting to "aww butthurt Madara fan!" means that you have no argument. 



> with a 100 minutes movie and *a 10 tankobon manga sequel *they would easily fill every "plot hole". Which are not really plot holes but just missing explanations.



Where are you getting this nonsense?

They're not missing explanations. The Ootsutsuki soap opera is rife with contradictions and you have to be blind to not see that.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> I hope he doesn't waste time with characters he already showcased, except for Itachi of course
> 
> I am expecting Obito, Madara, Hashirama, Sasuke and Naruto to dominate, with 6 -8 pages for each or some shit like that.
> 
> They'll be followed by Nagato, Minato and Kabuto with 6 - 4 pages.



Unfortunately a lot of dead characters who do not need space were rezzed in the war, so we are probably getting repeat information on the Akatsuki, Haku, Zabuza, Asuma, etc....


----------



## PAWS (Nov 1, 2014)

kanpyo7 said:


> Ao's page has no new info, just reminds us that he undid the Genjutsu placed on Yagura and is a hero of the Mist for doing so.



Ao did that? That is new information for me.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> And you don't see a problem with the fact that Kaguya never talked about herself or her purpose despite supposedly being so important and Hamura was retconned in just to be a total cameo?


a story can't be convoluted or inconsistent if the story doesn't even exist. The Otsutsuki's story you are talking about doesn't exist. Was never told. Let them tell the whole story and only after that we will be able to tell "good story" or "bad story". Currently the only piece of the puzzle we know is Hagoromo, the one who created Ninshuu and Ninjutsu. We know NOTHING about Hamura, NOTHING about Toneri, NOTHING about the Moon Clan and very little about Kaguya.



> Kaguya's story was told, and it was different _every single time_ it was told.


we know like 10% of true Kaguya's story. She lasted 1 volume and never talked once.



> A huge part of the problem is that Kishi introduced that garbage into the manga in the end game and pushed the idea that it was ultra important.


the problem is the story is gonna continue, that's what you don't understand.



> They're not missing explanations. The Ootsutsuki soap opera is rife with contradictions and you have to be blind to not see that.


explain where the contradictions are and how they can't be addressed with just a 2 volume sequel.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 1, 2014)

I really wouldn't bother. Pikachika is just upset that Kaguya trolled Madara and therefore will never relent


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I really wouldn't bother. Pikachika is just upset that Kaguya trolled Madara and therefore will never relent



I still remember how excited she was when she learned that Kaguya, a woman, the strongest in the manga, and then everything turned upside down when Madara turned out to be no more than a fool who got played out. 

With that being said, she has a point honestly, the story with Kaguya and her sons is big mess.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I really wouldn't bother. Pikachika is just upset that Kaguya trolled Madara and therefore will never relent



Doesn't help that Kaguya's role and backstory is one big shit stain on the manga. We've officially moved into alien territory now.

  


Kishi has taken it there.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 1, 2014)

seems like this is gonna be pretty awesome. looks better than the friggin 'world of ice and fire' at the least. Nice to know that Kaguya is from a completely different world. I wonder if its a different planet from the same space as Naruto-Earth or what though.

The Inton and Yoton for the Nara and Akimichi seem flipped though. Moving shadows seems closer to 'breathing life' and growing larger seems more tied to 'creating form.' Is there some strange Japanese play on words, or saying that Im missing?
It may be an error though


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2014)

It's confirmed that Yin+Yang are separated elements.
Hagoromo had 7 elements at least without counting  fusions but we'll wait for his profile to get a confirmation.
Also means that with EMS sasuke, might have Yin+fire+lightning while Naruto was able to use Yin+yang through the bijuu's powers but i dont think that counts,better wait for the profile.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 1, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I still remember how excited she was when she learned that Kaguya, a woman, the strongest in the manga, and then everything turned upside down when Madara turned out to be no more than a fool who got played out.
> 
> With that being said, she has a point honestly, the story with Kaguya and her sons is big mess.



Yeah. Let's go over the paradoxes:

Kaguya casting Mugen Tsukiyomi by projecting here Rinnesharingan(lel) onto the moon... but the moon wasn't created until the Juubi was sealed.

Hagoromo and Hamura sealing Kaguya/Juubi using Chibaku Tensei... but it was actually sealed into Hagoromo and it wasn't sent to the moon until near his death.

The second paradox is resolvable if the Juubi was actually split by the sealing with Hagoromo taking half of it into himself and Hamura taking the other half to the moon, but that still doesn't explain where the moon came from in the first place.


----------



## vered (Nov 1, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Yeah. Let's go over the paradoxes:
> 
> Kaguya casting Mugen Tsukiyomi by projecting here Rinnesharingan(lel) onto the moon... but the moon wasn't created until the Juubi was sealed.
> 
> ...



There is certainly a retcon here, even regarding Hagoromo status as a Jin. His powers(and hamura's) are his own and came from Kaguya directly. Hagoromo's moon chibku tensei existed before and was used against Kaguya and the juubi, sealing them into the moon and there was no jin's chakra involved in that feat , that is if we go by the new information from the DB.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2014)

Not to mention when the Child and Sasuke sealed Kaguya, the Bijuus automatically got separated, so how did Hago seal the Juubi without it being getting depowered and return to its GM form.  

And the obvious Hamaru retconed, when Hago was supposedly fought the Juubi by himself. lol


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Yeah. Let's go over the paradoxes:
> 
> Kaguya casting Mugen Tsukiyomi by projecting here Rinnesharingan(lel) onto the moon... but the moon wasn't created until the Juubi was sealed.



Hagoromo stated that she used her Byakugan along with his Rinnesharingan to control the populace.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 1, 2014)

I think that Hagoromo and Hamura fought Kaguya twice, one in her normal form then one with her as the Jubbi. I think..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 1, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I really wouldn't bother. Pikachika is just upset that Kaguya trolled Madara and therefore will never relent



The fact that you can't get my name right after all these years reflects your ability to read properly. No wonder you enjoyed the Kaguya development. 

There is practically as much new information about Kaguya, the final villain and the one who supposedly was "behind everything" (despite her having a shocking detachment from "her will", who within a couple of chapters was switched to being some randomass third child of hers, and despite her being the most moronic character in the entire series), in the databook than there was in the manga. If you can't see a problem here, I pity you.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 1, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Yeah. Let's go over the paradoxes:
> 
> Kaguya casting Mugen Tsukiyomi by projecting here Rinnesharingan(lel) onto the moon... but the moon wasn't created until the Juubi was sealed.
> .



was it ever said that she used the moon?

then i guess the original moon got destroyed somehow.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 1, 2014)

kanpyo7 said:


> Guys there's some interesting stuff in the ToC, *Sarutobi Sasuke* even gets a section. Kaguya has another article on her (What we saw was just the article on the genesis of Ninjutsu). There's a section called "Traditions and Kage handed down amongst the Villages" and each individual Village gets their own. Not sure if "kage" here refers to the legends of their Kage or the actual "shadows" of their history.
> 
> Oh, and of course the Three Great Sage places get their own article. Shikkotsurin info incoming?



Sarutobi Sasuke. 

Well, considering there is a proper section about him, we are going to get a character design, I presume.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2014)

Hasan said:


> Sarutobi Sasuke.
> 
> Well, considering there is a proper section about him, we are going to get a character design, I presume.



I don't think so. 
he'll be thrown in a page like this probably.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2014)

So how many pages are in this DB in total?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> So how many pages are in this DB in total?



392, supposedly.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2014)

That's a lot

Maybe more about Kaguya and the Ōtsutsuki clan then?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2014)

Well, Kaguya should have her own profile, and so with her sons/grandsons. So, I would say yes. 
not as if I care about them though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2014)

I care about them 

Even if their back story is a convoluted, plot hole ridden mess


----------



## Hasan (Nov 1, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I don't think so.
> he'll be thrown in a page like this probably.



The person whose post I quoted said there is a section of him in the ToC. There is a proper introduction of him.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 1, 2014)

Perched for info on Tobirama.



> The person whose post I quoted said there is a section of him in the ToC. There is a proper introduction of him.


d'awww,can't wait to know more about Hiruzen's daddy.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 1, 2014)

There is no paradox or discrepancy regarding Kaguya, the Juubi, and Hagoromo.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2014)

Hasan said:


> The person whose post I quoted said there is a section of him in the ToC. There is a proper introduction of him.



Still, I don't see that happening. U_U
there is no single pic for him in the entire manga, and the databook uses those pic from the manga
for the profiles. Best case scenario is he will be thrown with the random fodders, and even this is very unlikely honestly.

but will see. U_U

anyway, does anyone know if we are going to get new scans in those days, or are we going to wait until at least 4th of November?


----------



## Harbour (Nov 1, 2014)

I still have butthurt because of lack of the stats. I want to troll Uchiahafans showing them Minato's 40 stat points(

Fucking "?" will stay being fucking "?". Its like a spit in fans faces.
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2014)

Well, if we take what kishi's done to him in consideration, it might be better to never know. :rofl
though, if he's going to show his elements, then that good enough for me. lol


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> And you don't see a problem with the fact that Kaguya never talked about herself or her purpose despite supposedly being so important and Hamura was retconned in just to be a total cameo?
> 
> Your "defense" is that the characters are new and didn't have time to be written badly. That's half of the problem. They are too new. Shitty writing and no way around it. And what was shown was contradictory. Kaguya's story was told, and it was different _every single time_ it was told.
> 
> ...



This. Kaguya & co. had meat for another 100 chapters if Kishi wanted to. Instead, they were sucked in in a handful of chapters. They were a last addiction IDK for what srly. There is no reason to whatsoever.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2014)

Unfortunately Kishi had to wrap things up for the movie, if not for that I think we could have gotten the full story from BZ/Kaguya herself


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 1, 2014)

Harbour said:


> I still have butthurt because of lack of the stats. I want to troll Uchiahafans showing them Minato's 40 stat points(
> 
> Fucking "?" will stay being fucking "?". Its like a spit in fans faces.
> *Spoiler*: __



I'd love to know about all those "Many jutsu" that minato was able to create in his own style.

The manga doesn't display much of Minatos arsenal, so hopefully the databook lists some of his other jutsu. And elements of course.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2014)

2014 
people are still trying to pretend that the details of the whole Rikodou Sennin mythology wasn't pulled out of Kishi(or his editor)'s ass and forced into the manga.

Seriously, when will they learn ?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 1, 2014)

The Sage of Six Paths family details are all crappy and shouldn't exist, but that doesn't mean what we know doesn't make sense. It's just really out of place.

The Tree is a bit far-fetched, but Kaguya eating the fruit, gaining power, conceiving the Sage, and passing on power to him is fine. The Juubi thing could have been handled better, but Kaguya being the Juubi is fine too.

Moon people and aliens is just dumb.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> 2014
> people are still trying to pretend that the details of the whole Rikodou Sennin mythology wasn't pulled out of Kishi(or his editor)'s ass and forced into the manga.
> 
> Seriously, when will they learn ?



I feel like it's more this. The Ootsukis were forced by the editors so they could have this final movie and maybe a part 3 pigback for the anime. He could have wrote the Kaguya saga with Madara. Nothing of value would've been lost.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2014)

The thing is, when Kishimoto first introduced Rikodou Sennin and Rinnegan, it felt totally out of place and I called it in 2007.
I knew the whole thing would be the downfall of this manga and it eventually did.

Could Kishimoto have handled it better ? Yes. If he left it relatively vague and didn't expand on it, the manga wouldn't be utter crap right now. Although I am not sure if it is Kishi to blame. It could be that the editors wanted him to keep writing beyond what Kishimoto originally planned and they needed a new plot. Because up until Itachi's death and the aftermath, this manga was somehow consistent.



ch1p said:


> I feel like it's more this.* The Ootsukis were forced by the editors* so they could have this final movie and maybe a part 3 pigback for the anime. He could have wrote the Kaguya saga with Madara. Nothing of value would've been lost.



Most likely.

The whole Kaguya plot smells like milking it for more money.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 1, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I feel like it's more this. The Ootsukis were forced by the editors so they could have this final movie and maybe a part 3 pigback for the anime. He could have wrote the Kaguya saga with Madara. Nothing of value would've been lost.




That sounds about it. 

It's infuriating to think the original manga got bitchslapped and the readers were denied a more satisfying conclusion just to make room for the movie and perhaps part 3. Thank you so much!

On topic: patiently waiting for Madara's, Tobirama's and Obito's pages.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2014)

There won't be a part three, as much as i would like to know the full history of Kaguya i doubt we'll get anymore even in the movie


----------



## The Undying (Nov 1, 2014)

I wonder if anyone has fully translated the table of contents yet. Some part of me still desperately hopes that the stats are still in the databook, but just moved to one section dedicated exclusively to them (there was something sorta like that in DB3). Probably not though.


----------



## phlogistinator123 (Nov 1, 2014)

Please tell me there are stats!

By the way, I knew all along that there were aliens in Naruto


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 1, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I feel like it's more this. The Ootsukis were forced by the editors so they could have this final movie and maybe a part 3 pigback for the anime. He could have wrote the Kaguya saga with Madara. Nothing of value would've been lost.



It wouldn't surprise me in the least. Albeit I think it's more along the lines of Kishi realizing that his manga outline had enough meat for another 300 chapters, but since he wanted to finish it his editor had the great idea of condensing the Kaguya plot into 15 chapters and then setting up a final movie instead. The obvious result: This clusterfuck.

Just imagine how it could have been. This war would have ended with Madara. Then we would have gotten the clash between Naruto and Sasuke, though in a less condensed version. And only then do Spiral Zetsu, Toneri and his moon men attack culminating in the fight against Kaguya. Hamura wouldn't be a throwaway character, Kaguya would actually have the time to develop as a villain. NaruHina would be more than an "Oops I forgot to write this into the main story. Here you go pairingtards."
But then the story would have ended with chapter 1000 and not chapter 700.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2014)

phlogistinator123 said:


> Please tell me there are stats!
> 
> By the way, I knew all along that there were aliens in Naruto



Based on the preview pages, there doesn't seem to be stats. But I wouldn't count  them out just yet. 

There is a 1% chance we'll get stats for certain characters.
But AO and Akatsuchi not getting stats in their profile pages isn't actually good news. Normally, all characters who have proper profile pages should get stats.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2014)

The Undying said:


> I wonder if anyone has fully translated the table of contents yet. Some part of me still desperately hopes that the stats are still in the databook, but just moved to one section dedicated exclusively to them (there was something sorta like that in DB3). Probably not though.



I "translated" (more like transcribed into google translate) all but the Konoha history part.



bearzerger said:


> It wouldn't surprise me in the least. Albeit I think it's more along the lines of Kishi realizing that his manga outline had enough meat for another 300 chapters, but since he wanted to finish it his editor had the great idea of condensing the Kaguya plot into 15 chapters and then setting up a final movie instead. The obvious result: This clusterfuck.
> 
> Just imagine how it could have been. This war would have ended with Madara. Then we would have gotten the clash between Naruto and Sasuke, though in a less condensed version. And only then do Spiral Zetsu, Toneri and his moon men attack culminating in the fight against Kaguya. Hamura wouldn't be a throwaway character, Kaguya would actually have the time to develop as a villain. NaruHina would be more than an "Oops I forgot to write this into the main story thing. Here you go pairingtards."
> But then the story would have ended with chapter 1000 and not chapter 700.



Yep. It would've been much better. 

It feels like Harry Potter book 7. I read the leak and I was like 'yeah right, the kid doesn't go back to his seventh year in a school book series that takes seven years, pull the other one.' In the morning I was like WTF. She could have wrote an eight book if she didn't wnat to tackle the war while he was at hogwarts, but what we got? And JKR wasn't pressured by editors, she genuinely thought it was a great idea.

Though in this case, it really does feel like the editors pressured him on this. The guy has complained about editors pressuring him on the kizuna book and we know a lot of inserts / drops in this series were results of editor meddling.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 1, 2014)

Hopefully we get a whole few pages dedicated to explaining Madara's asspulls.


----------



## RBL (Nov 1, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> 2014
> people are still trying to pretend that the details of the whole Rikodou Sennin mythology wasn't pulled out of Kishi(or his editor)'s ass and forced into the manga.
> 
> Seriously, when will they learn ?



i've always said that, rinnegan, juubi, rikudou and that crap was forced as crap, people even complained for some months, then got used to it,and some of them now like it.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm working on the ToC . It's not much yet, but it'll be finished soon. 

Oh, and you probably want to know this, too:



> In the databooks, there's something called Konohagakure 100 Leaves Collection. Each "leaf" gives small bits of information about different things. However, there've only been 78 leaves so far (including the ones in the new databook) and they only appear in the databooks. Seeing how there are 22 leaves yet to discover and two of the Kujiin unused, it's possible that we get yet another databook sooner or later.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2014)

The only ones who complained were Uchiha fans that were upset that their precious Sharingan was suddenly no longer the best magic eye.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 1, 2014)

That shit about Jubi and Rikudou is is shit, Rinnegan is pretty cool but the way it tied into the story was just terrible. Sharingan was at its best when it was just 3 Tomoe.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 1, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Hopefully we get a whole few pages dedicated to explaining Madara's asspulls.



Yes. I want a explanation for everything below.

Transcriptions Seal: Izanagi
His other eye powers besides susanoo
His age 
His special usage of the shadow clone jutsu would be nice(people thought that shit was a real corpse lol)
How he summoned the gedo from the moon
Maybe some more info on the "Straight Tomoe"
Maybe a more detailed analysis on what he was doing before he betrayed the leaf.

and some more i know i forgot lol.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> I'm working on the ToC . It's not much yet, but it'll be finished soon.
> 
> Oh, and you probably want to know this, too:



Guys. 

Thank you.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 1, 2014)

Are these new or already uploaded?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 1, 2014)

They're new, but are they from the databook? It looks more like JUMP to me...

Could be Jump SQ (or whatever the name is), too. Part of Kishimoto's interview, maybe?


----------



## Hexa (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that's a feature on Naruto from  and not from the databook.  It might have some interesting information regardless, but who knows.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 1, 2014)

Here's some of Izanagi's Entry. Nothing really knew. 

Side Text - Forbidden Dojutsu connecting Genjutsu and reality!!

Text Near Danzo's Sharingarm - 

Danzo that has transplanted 10 sharingan on his right arm, with one Sharingan it becomes possible to use one minute Izanagi. That is to say for 10 minutes he is invincible. 

Bottom Text - 
Sasuke's Susano'o killed Danzo many times. But Izanagi made him invincible. 


Don't have time to translate the big paragraps, but on a glance i'm pretty sure the first one is about how Uchiha used Izanagi when they were on the verge of loosing a battle to turn things around. Basically what Itachi told Sasuke.

And the other big paragraph is too complex for me to get at a glance


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2014)

Hexa said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a feature on Naruto from  and not from the databook.  It might have some interesting information regardless, but who knows.



I doubt it's the databook. I see Naruto as Hokage drawing Kishi made once to the right. The databooks are all in black and white besides the covers and the best scene parts.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 1, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Based on the preview pages, there doesn't seem to be stats. But I wouldn't count  them out just yet.
> 
> There is a 1% chance we'll get stats for certain characters.
> But AO and Akatsuchi not getting stats in their profile pages isn't actually good news. Normally, all characters who have proper profile pages should get stats.


Nah there is no chance, as nothing in the page explaining how the character profiles should be read, includes any mention of stats. Just village, name, rank, affinity chart, special characteristics, profile, and shinobi record.

Most likely Kishi just figured stats would be too confusing for the average reader, considering everyone has so many power ups, and couldn't think of a way to simply this or didn't have time to (Heck it might have just been a time crunch issue, because figuring out stats for 270 characters is no joke). Perhaps if there is a DBV Kishi might redo the stats as a selling point, though, so there is some hope for that.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 1, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Kaguya casting Mugen Tsukiyomi by projecting here Rinnesharingan(lel) onto the moon... but the moon wasn't created until the Juubi was sealed.



no one said she used the Moon the first time she used Tsukuyomi. If you guys keep making up the story, there will always be a lot of plot holes.



> Hagoromo and Hamura sealing Kaguya/Juubi using Chibaku Tensei... but it was actually sealed into Hagoromo and it wasn't sent to the moon until near his death.


Hagoromo sealed the Gedo Mazo into the Moon and the chakra into himself. Then he created the 9 bijuu and died. What Kurama said about Hagoromo not dying because of Gedo Mazo was misunderstood and badly translated probably.


----------



## phlogistinator123 (Nov 1, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Nah there is no chance, as nothing in the page explaining how the character profiles should be read, includes any mention of stats. Just village, name, rank, affinity chart, special characteristics, profile, and shinobi record.
> 
> Most likely Kishi just figured stats would be too confusing for the average reader, considering everyone has so many power ups, and couldn't think of a way to simply this or didn't have time to (Heck it might have just been a time crunch issue, because figuring out stats for 270 characters is no joke). Perhaps if there is a DBV Kishi might redo the stats as a selling point, though, so there is some hope for that.



We waited 2000 years just for the stats, which is probably the best part of any databook ...


----------



## Turrin (Nov 1, 2014)

^ I'm also upset about the lack of stats, but i'm still very hyped for the DB as character profiles and jutsu profiles are more important to me than Stats


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 1, 2014)

Mei gets her own section as well huh


----------



## phlogistinator123 (Nov 1, 2014)

Now that's the stats that we are talking about!






*Spoiler*: __ 



Unfortunately those are not official!!!!




I still pray for genuine databook stats though:

[sp=I don't know how to use tags][/sp]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2014)

stats mean nothing


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Nah there is no chance, as nothing in the page explaining how the character profiles should be read, includes any mention of stats. Just village, name, rank, affinity chart, special characteristics, profile, and shinobi record.
> 
> Most likely Kishi just figured stats would be too confusing for the average reader, considering everyone has so many power ups, and couldn't think of a way to simply this or didn't have time to (Heck it might have just been a time crunch issue, because figuring out stats for 270 characters is no joke). Perhaps if there is a DBV Kishi might redo the stats as a selling point, though, so there is some hope for that.



My guess is that they rushed the Databook just like they rushed the ending of the manga.
Sell the databook when the manga and the movie are still hot. 

A DB5 would be nice, but then, whats the point. Naruto discussions would be long dead by then.



phlogistinator123 said:


> We waited 2000 years just for the stats, which is probably the best part of any databook ...



Yeah Stats are the best part of any databook. It is really unfortunate.



Gilgamesh said:


> stats mean nothing



^
Example of an average library shitpost.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 1, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> My guess is that they rushed the Databook just like they rushed the ending of the manga.
> Sell the databook when the manga and the movie are still hot.
> 
> A DB5 would be nice, but then, whats the point. Naruto discussions would be long dead by then.


When I say DB5, I'm thinking more of it being a re-release of DBIV. For example I could see when them compiling all of the Data-books into one massive tome and then adding some additional content (maybe stats) and releasing it as the collectors editions (or something like that). As for when they'd release something like that, I'd assume it would be after the Anime Ends, which will probably be in a Year or Year and a half from now (depending on how much the Anime wants to milk this series). So perhaps we could see them releasing something like that in 1 1/2 to 2 Years. Whether this part of the forum is still alive by then who knows.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 1, 2014)

The anime will be done by summer. There is only 40 chapters worth of content to animate.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 1, 2014)

Well kishi is releasing more stuff with the movie. There are also other books so perhaps kishi will shove the stats in those after the Time Skip.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2014)

Turrin said:


> When I say DB5, I'm thinking more of it being a re-release of DBIV. For example I could see when them compiling all of the Data-books into one massive tome and then adding some additional content (maybe stats) and releasing it as the collectors editions (or something like that). As for when they'd release something like that, I'd assume it would be after the Anime Ends, which will probably be in a Year or Year and a half from now (depending on how much the Anime wants to milk this series). So perhaps we could see them releasing something like that in 1 1/2 to 2 Years. Whether this part of the forum is still alive by then who knows.



Yeah, I don't see any activity in BD or library 6 months from now, let alone a year.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 1, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> The anime will be done by summer. There is only 40 chapters worth of content to animate.



The current OP goes up to Madara killing Naruto and Sasuke. Seeing as they generally have no issue whatsoever with spoilers in the OPs, there's a chance that there will be one more season past this one (which started pretty recently).

I can see them milking it. Putting the canon stuff on pause to do filler episodes around the movie.

Anyway I am guessing on one final Fanbook (probably not a Databook) being made when everything is over.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Nov 1, 2014)

We waited so long and no stats???


----------



## Turrin (Nov 1, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah, I don't see any activity in BD or library 6 months from now, let alone a year.


I think the BD might last 6 Months with the DBIV stuff to discuss and The Last Movie stuff. Especially if mods allow Tier Lists. Beyond that I doubt it, but who knows Kishi could release a Gaiden or something as part of the New Era Project. It's going to be really strange w/o Naruto though because there really isn't any other manga where fighting styles play such a big part to make another BD worthwhile.



tari101190 said:


> The anime will be done by summer. There is only 40 chapters worth of content to animate.


I think the Anime will stretch out the  Kaguya, and Sasuke fights much longer. I could easily see them putting a-lot of stuff revealed in DBIV and the Movie about the Ootosuki clan into Anime Filler. I guess it really depends on how whether Studio Perriot has other big projects in the works, but I haven't heard about them licensing any major Manga, so i'm thinking they don't have much going on at the moment and can easily see them stretching the Anime for 1-Year or 1 1/2 Years to wait and see if a new Manga steps up to fill Naruto's shoes which they can license. At least that's what I would do if I were them.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 1, 2014)

This would have all been finished being made a while ago.

I don't see why they would stretch things out. The manga is pretty much over  and the final movie is out soon.

Having episodes all the way until Summer is long enough. By the end a new game will be out and the dvd of the movie too.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 1, 2014)

How can they expand on a fight with a character who has no personality?

Sure the Naruto-Sasuke fight can be expanded by throwing in a shitload of flashbacks, but the Kaguya fight has no substance to begin with so there's really nothing to work with.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 1, 2014)

there is no need to stretch the TV series, the manga is over. Fillers exist because anime go faster and they need to slow down to let the original author draw the rest. Now the manga is over so there is no need to slow down, just close the current series and make a sequel.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 1, 2014)

Maybe all stats are displayed in its own section/chapter.

A statistics page if you will. Didn't I see something like that in the translated contents page?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2014)

> ※The introduced character data in this book goes up to chapter #691 (10th October)



I'm really glad to read this. lol
when I saw that Naruto is still Geinin in the DB, I was like " oh great! that fucker Kishi did not make the Hokage! Way to go kishi " now at least I have the chance to see the kid as the Hokage! 

and even Oda's page seemed awkward at first as why would he put questions mark (?) at this point when every thing ended? He should tell us everything, but no, he did not.

So I'm starting to wonder if there is another Databook left.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 1, 2014)

Told you so, earlier today. :|


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2014)

does those have anything worthy? )_)


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 1, 2014)

So Aoda is pretty much confirmed to be the 2nd strongest snake living in Ryuchi Cave seeing as he's only slightly behind Manda and Manda 2 in strength. Well he's the strongest now since both of them are dead.  Not to mention he's completely loyal.

Not a bad summon to have at all. I wonder when he saved Sasuke's life because we damn sure didn't get to see it.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 1, 2014)

That sentence of Sasuke's saving is weird, I think it was the other way around, Sasuke saving Aoda.

Maybe Geg or takL should look into it? :3


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 1, 2014)

I'd rather know where Sasuke got his hawk from


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 1, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So Aoda is pretty much confirmed to be the 2nd strongest snake living in Ryuchi Cave seeing as he's only slightly behind Manda and Manda 2 in strength. Well he's the strongest now since *both of them are dead*.



Where are you getting this from? Manda 2 never died. Kabuto summoned him once to turn over the island turtle and that was it.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2014)

Hussain said:


> does those have anything worthy? )_)



It's probably as I said, with the foldout Naruto as hokage and yellow images. It seems like a feature in SQ.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 1, 2014)

Kakashi is Hokage in the Last Movie, so unless Naruto just becomes Hokage for a year or so; or the manga's epilogue takes place after The Last Movie; it's safe to say he doesn't become Hokage in the manga.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2014)

Hokage Kakashi is pointless. Why not give the sixth title to Naruto, and have him defend his village as Hokage in the Last Movie?


----------



## PAWS (Nov 1, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Kakashi is Hokage in the Last Movie, so unless Naruto just becomes Hokage for a year or so; or the manga's epilogue takes place after The Last Movie; it's safe to say he doesn't become Hokage in the manga.



I really really doubt the manga wont have its own ending. The movie is a movie, seems like a side story to me, the manga is going to have an epilogue that takes places after the last IMO.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 1, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Kakashi is Hokage in the Last Movie, so unless Naruto just becomes Hokage for a year or so; or the manga's epilogue takes place after The Last Movie; it's safe to say he doesn't become Hokage in the manga.




It's almost certain that the manga's epilogue takes place after the movie. The advertisement for the Last has stated a few times that it covers a time period left blank by the manga.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 1, 2014)

Amanda said:


> It's almost certain that the manga's epilogue takes place after the movie. The advertisement for the Last has stated a few times that it covers a time period left blank by the manga.


I hope your right.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It's probably as I said, with the foldout Naruto as hokage and yellow images. It seems like a feature in SQ.



I am not trusting that kishit. 
I don't want to be disappointed like every single time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2014)

> Hokage Kakashi is pointless. Why not give the sixth title to Naruto, and have him defend his village as Hokage in the Last Movie?



because he's too stupid to be hokage

but all people like you give as shit about is 'muh power levelz'


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> because he's too stupid to be hokage
> 
> but all people like you give as shit about is 'muh power levelz'



As if he doesn't have a number of people to help cover his shortcomings.

And no, I just want to see him defend the village as Hokage before the series is completely finished. 

Besides, why not keep Tsunade as Hokage? What point is there to allowing Kakashi to fulfill the role for a single movie?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> because he's too stupid to be hokage
> 
> but all people like you give as shit about is 'muh power levelz'



Hashirama is too stupid to become Hokage, and yet he became the Hokage.  
that's why Shika is there to be his advisor. And if Naruto is "too stupid" (even though he isn't), then
current Kakashi is also too weak to be a Hokage.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 1, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So Aoda is pretty much confirmed to be the 2nd strongest snake living in Ryuchi Cave seeing as he's only slightly behind Manda and Manda 2 in strength. Well he's the strongest now since both of them are dead.  Not to mention he's completely loyal.
> 
> Not a bad summon to have at all. I wonder when he saved Sasuke's life because we damn sure didn't get to see it.



Manda 2 isn't dead.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 1, 2014)

Probably the databook given to those who see the movie will contain all the remaining info.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 1, 2014)

Hashirama was not as stupid as Naruto and was older when he founded Konoha. I dont think he was 17


----------



## Turrin (Nov 1, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> That sentence of Sasuke's saving is weird, I think it was the other way around, Sasuke saving Aoda.
> 
> Maybe Geg or takL should look into it? :3



Looking at the sentence I also think it's the reverse, that Sasuke saved Aoda, but I could be wrong.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 1, 2014)

So it goes up to 691, huh? This is stupid. Why not just push the databook back another month and have it cover the rest of the manga?

DB IV should have come out a couple of years ago, then DB V could come out at the end of 2014 and wrap up the series.

I seriously doubt they will make a 5th one at this point, so the last 9 chapters will just never be covered in a databook.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 1, 2014)

> _※The introduced character data in this book goes up to chapter #691 (10th October)_


What the—... *Why?!* 

I guess, considering the content it has related to the movie, the schedule wouldn't have allowed them to get it out any later than this; they must have wanted it out before the movie's release.

It's not that I don't appreciate what they're trying to do with the movie 'n all, but it has spoiled a lot of things for us.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2014)

691?

You can't be serious. 


Sasuke manipulating Bijuu chakra, Indra's Arrow, both skipped.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 1, 2014)

Maybe we'll get another one in a couple years if Kishi is bored


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Maybe we'll get another one in a couple years if Kishi is bored



Four nine chapters and a movie?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Kishi won't cover the bulk of mysteries he didn't explore upon in the manga in the new databook.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Four nine chapters and a movie?



and Minato's Gaiden.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 1, 2014)

The bold txt on Killer'B Seven Sword Style entry is something like this, if anyone cares:

*Seven Blades together wildly dance , the sword dance is more like a tornado*

Though the exact wording might be off; the subject being that B's sword skills are like a tornado is right. 

The first sentence of the main text is something like

_It's as if Killer B is performing a majestic whirling dance the strong point of which is it being a disturbance style taijutsu_

Again wording is probably not exact, but the subject being that Killer-B's sword style is like a whirling dance and it's strong point being disturbing the enemy is correct.

Might try and translate more tomorrow if others haven't


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 1, 2014)

Ten chapters. Chapter 691 is most likely not included, since it's the first chapter of the last volume. Also, it's the chapter of Naruto's birthday and since he's 16 in the databook preview, I doubt that they did include it.

I also almost finished the ToC over at the . Feel free to make corrections.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 1, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Ten chapters. Chapter 691 is most likely not included, since it's the first chapter of the last volume. Also, it's the chapter of Naruto's birthday and since he's 16 in the databook preview, I doubt that they did include it.
> 
> I also almost finished the ToC over at the . Feel free to make corrections.



Are you going to translate the Jutsu entries next? Because I don't think I could do them justice, and it would take me a really long time lol.

Also have no clue where the table of contents page is


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 2, 2014)

Geg already did the important ones. I could to B's, I think. I'm also planning to do Akatsuchi tomorrow.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 2, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Geg already did the important ones. I could to B's, I think. I'm also planning to do Akatsuchi tomorrow.


Lol I really don't care about the ones Geg translated. I only care about B's and Izangi, which I've been slowly trying to translate myself, but if you noticed it's very slowly for me lol. All the character profiles are interesting to me too, yes even Akamaru's lol. 

Anyway you really did a-lot thanks for what you did so far man.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Lol I really don't care about the ones Geg translated. I only care about B's and Izangi, which I've been slowly trying to translate myself, but if you noticed it's very slowly for me lol. All the character profiles are interesting to me too, yes even Akamaru's lol.
> 
> Anyway you really did a-lot thanks for what you did so far man.



Although I think what Geg translated is important and helped (me at least), but, yeah I agree with you as well.  Reading the characters's profiles are interesting no matter how irrelevant they may be. We can learn a lot of things from their profiles. 

Especially with the manga ending, and there's nothing else. I thought it was interesting to know the relationship between Aoda and Sasuke honestly, as simple as it may be.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 2, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Although I think what Geg translated is important and helped (me at least), but, yeah I agree with you as well.  Reading the characters's profiles are interesting no matter how irrelevant they may be. We can learn a lot of things from their profiles.
> 
> Especially with the manga ending, and there's nothing else. I thought it was interesting to know the relationship between Aoda and Sasuke honestly, as simple as it may be.


I just don't really care about the God-Jutsu, because they are well God-Jutsu, and therefore I don't find anything all that interesting to discuss about them as no one can beat the God Jutsu, but other Gods


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I only care about B's



Did that for you in the collection thread, last post
That's it for now, need some sleep, buybuy


----------



## Trojan (Nov 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I just don't really care about the God-Jutsu, because they are well God-Jutsu, and therefore I don't find anything all that interesting to discuss about them as no one can beat the God Jutsu, but other Gods



I have to disagree. Sasuke's jutsus has a lot of flaws actually, and the Databook showed them even more clearly. The thing is not about his jutsu, but rather about HIM. Even weaker characters can deal with his teleportation jutsus, but they can't deal with him because of his other jutsus. 

In addition, as you mentioned, that would be helpful when the debate about him, and other characters on the same level as him, or near that level at least.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 2, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> no one said she used the Moon the first time she used Tsukuyomi. If you guys keep making up the story, there will always be a lot of plot holes.
> 
> 
> Hagoromo sealed the Gedo Mazo into the Moon and the chakra into himself. Then he created the 9 bijuu and died. What Kurama said about Hagoromo not dying because of Gedo Mazo was misunderstood and badly translated probably.



Still doesn't make sense considering Hagoromo sealed Kaguya away with his brother then somehow became the Jin of the ten tails and then when he got old is when he created the nine tailed beasts then sealed the gedo statue in the moon... Yeah makes sense :/


----------



## sagroth (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm glad we finally got ful confirmation that Nara clan jutsu is Yin and Akimichi clan jutsu is Yang.

I'm betting this also explains some of the elemental Kekkai Genkai that otherwise don't make sense(Magnetism being electricity being mixed with Yin or Yang, for example, or the Explsion element being fire mixed with Yin or Yang).


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 2, 2014)

Maybe that's why there is no stats, cuz this databook doesn't even go to the end?

Although I still don't entirely beleive that there aren't stats in this book. They might be somewhere in another section.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 2, 2014)

sagroth said:


> I'm glad we finally got full confirmation that Nara clan jutsu is Yin and Akimichi clan jutsu is Yang.
> 
> I'm betting this also explains some of the elemental Kekkai Genkai that otherwise don't make sense(Magnetism being electricity being mixed with Yin or Yang, for example, or the Explsion element being fire mixed with Yin or Yang).


No it's pretty clear jiton (magnet) is lightning & earth, while bakuton (explosion) is fire & wind. And shakuton(scorch) is probably fire + lightning.

C's lightning genjutsu is most likely raiton + yin though.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 2, 2014)

It makes absolutely no sense to have the DB only go up to 691. There's 9 chapters left so just include them. They also had new developments as well like Sasuke's new susanoo, Indra's arrow, rinnegan genjutsu, etc and now we won't get any information about them because they decided to leave out the last remaining 9 chapters. 

Not to mention didn't preview scans of the DB have a image of Naruto and Sasuke from one of the last 9 chapters? I think it was where they clashed at the end of chapter 694. Why put an image from one of those chapters in and not any actual information? Sometimes I seriously wonder about Kishi and his editors.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 2, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Did that for you in the collection thread, last post
> That's it for now, need some sleep, buybuy


Thanks man



Hussain said:


> I have to disagree. Sasuke's jutsus has a lot of flaws actually, and the Databook showed them even more clearly. The thing is not about his jutsu, but rather about HIM. Even weaker characters can deal with his teleportation jutsus, but they can't deal with him because of his other jutsus.
> 
> In addition, as you mentioned, that would be helpful when the debate about him, and other characters on the same level as him, or near that level at least.



I guess it's interesting for those who want to discuss certain match ups, but I don't really care to discuss the match ups involving those characters. With Kaguya it's like ether you have Hagoromo's Chibaku Tensei or you loose. With Sasuke it's your ether Madara, Kaguya, Naruto, or Hagoromo you loose. I also don't find ether technique all that cool like B's Acrobat.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 2, 2014)

SaiST said:


> What the?... *Why?!*
> 
> I guess, considering the content it has related to the movie, the schedule wouldn't have allowed them to get it out any later than this; they must have wanted it out before the movie's release.
> 
> It's not that I don't appreciate what they're trying to do with the movie 'n all, but it has spoiled a lot of things for us.





Klue said:


> 691?
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> ...



Isn't there some databook being given to those who're going to see "The Last"? That probably has the rest of the info.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 2, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> No it's pretty clear jiton (magnet) is lightning & earth, while bakuton (explosion) is fire & wind. And shakuton(scorch) is probably fire + lightning.
> 
> C's lightning genjutsu is most likely raiton + yin though.



Scorch was confirmed to be Fire + Wind by Minato.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 2, 2014)

Not really confirmed, but yeah you can swap the elements mixed for scorch and explosion if you like. Either way around makes sense I guess. Minato did call Naruto & Sasuke's wind & fire combo a scorch jutsu, but that's not really the same thing.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 2, 2014)

It's not, he admitted that himself. But his words confirm it nevertheless. Dunno how to explain it ._.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 2, 2014)

Two separate guys using two separate elemental jutsu at the same time is not the same as one guy fusing two chakra natures internally.

It's not confirmed and not the same thing.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 2, 2014)

It's almost the same. The only difference is that the natures didn't fuse. That's why Minato admitted that the name may be stupid.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah, but that's why it's not confirmed. Just likely. I wouldn't argue against it, but fire & lightning could work too. My point is that Scorch and Explosion seem similar enough so it's not easy to say which combo is which definitively.

The databook will obviously clear it up in the jutsu and/or character descriptions for sure.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 2, 2014)

AO's 

Speech thing is "this eye can't be deceived"

And than I think the bold text is something like  Ao's White Rule is that Loyality and devotion are a weak point his devilish strategy is to smash honorable men, but I stopped there because it got really fricken confusing, so it may be wrong.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 2, 2014)

What does this say?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 2, 2014)

It's about who is the most fashionable. It's just some random shit thrown in, so at least I am not going to translate it, sorry.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah, if that's it, don't worry, thanks  .


----------



## Turrin (Nov 2, 2014)

From what I can tell AO's profile

Then it talks about how he fought against the Hyuuga clan and got his Byakugan in the Third Shinobi war. Than he used that Byakugan to see through the Genjutsu placed on Yondaime-Mizukage. 

Only thing I haven't looked at yet is the text under neath AO activating his Byakugan, but so far nothing really interesting in AO's profile.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 2, 2014)

Can't wait to read about the 3rd Raikages black lightning. 

How he is able to use it and pass it down, why only Darui can use it and not Ay. Also like to see what the Raikage could do with black lightning.

I always imagined him mixing black lightning into his 1 finger hell stab. Imagine the sharpness of that, it easily pierce through a perfect Susanoo like butter.


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2014)

Any clue who leaked the pages we have currently?



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Can't wait....



For you to change your God damn username. Why the fuck is it so long?


----------



## takL (Nov 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Talks about how he uses others people loyalty against them. .



??? it says "with the white eye(=byakugan) bearing his loyalty (忠義を宿し)
the man eminent in both learning and virtue (青雲≒blue　sky≒ lofty)
shatters(砕く) the fiendish plan(鬼謀）"

Ao's plofile 
DOB: August 1 (46 yrs old, leo)
Height: 182.0cm  Weight: 70.9kg  blood type A
characteristics: old timer, stoic


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 2, 2014)

Akatsuchi added to the translation collection~



Klue said:


> Any clue who leaked the pages we have currently?



They're not leaks. They're a preview taken from an online store.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 2, 2014)

takL said:


> ??? it says "with the white eye(=byakugan) bearing his loyalty (忠義を宿し)
> the man eminent in both learning and virtue (青雲≒blue　sky≒ lofty)
> shatters(砕く) the fiendish plan(鬼謀）"
> 
> ...


Like I said in an early post I found the line really difficult, so I probably messed it up. Thanks for the clear up.

Are you going to do any further DB translation Takl?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Any clue who leaked the pages we have currently?
> 
> 
> 
> For you to change your God damn username. Why the fuck is it so long?



Do you have a problem. 

Rasen Senko cho Rinbuko Sanshiki is the greatest jutsu of the natutoverse.


----------



## Rai (Nov 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Any clue who leaked the pages we have currently?


The preview is by Shueisha.


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2014)

ℜai said:


> The preview is by Shueisha.



Well, shit.

Guess I'm doomed to wait patiently for two more days.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 2, 2014)

2 days left. GET HYPED !


----------



## Hexa (Nov 2, 2014)

I think we didn't get any real DB3 info until the official release date.  Still, Shueisha has to ship out physical copies of the books all around Japan before the release date on the 4th, so there should be copies available for unscrupulous book store employees to read or take photos of.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 2, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Akatsuchi



Akatsuchi? Are you sure you know Japanese?


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 2, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> 2 days left. GET HYPED !



It's already 11/3 in Japan.

Within the next 24 hours, we should get leaked pics, and only a few hours after that some scans.



Za Fuuru said:


> Akatsuchi? Are you sure you know Japanese?



Akatsuchi is Oonoki's body guard, brah.


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Akatsuchi? Are you sure you know Japanese?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 2, 2014)

My expectation would be that tomorrow we might get some leaked images or spoilers before the release on major characters. Than scans will start coming in on the 4th-5th, but we probably won't have all the scans until quite some time after that.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 2, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Akatsuchi is Oonoki's body guard, brah.



oh yeah, I thought it was a bad spelling for Akatsuki. I didnt remember the fat guy from the Rock Village


----------



## Rai (Nov 2, 2014)

Shueisha publish the preview before the release date: Manga Raw


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> 691?
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> ...



Wait till i take a dump on the table before you flip it. Im pissed too. Als sasuke tevhnique could of had a better name. And is kishi considering "space" an object because there is clear instances of sasuke not swapping with anything physical at least.... beastly technique...screw the cool down whuch im surprised it didnt bring up


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 3, 2014)

I really wonder if Kishi will reveal all possible kekkei genkai chakra natures. Like, what is created from fire + lightning for example?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 3, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> I really wonder if Kishi will reveal all possible kekkei genkai chakra natures. Like, what is created from fire + lightning for example?


Probably Bakuton (explosion) or Shakuton (scorch).


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok got the cover, almost there. Now we need the rest of the 392 pages.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Again, that cover is underwhelming. Databook 3 was so much better.

It's also hillarious because Sasuke has as much focus and he's not the titular character. Visual confirmation that he stole half the series for himself in the end.

For comparison purposes.



More epic and gives focus to Nardo.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

His Rinnegan is missing three tomoe. This Databook is shit.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Again, that cover is underwhelming. Databook 3 was so much better.
> 
> It's also hillarious because Sasuke has as much focus and he's not the titular character. Visual confirmation that he stole half the series for himself in the end.
> 
> ...



Yeah DB4 cover is terrible.
He should have made an epic cover compiled of titular characters in the war arc. That'd be pretty cool.

This again shows that this is a jerk off databook no one will give a shit about.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2014)

I think Naruto looks awesome in that cover.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 3, 2014)

Am I the only one who seems to think that the databook given to the movie goers will cover what this databook doesn't?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Am I the only one who seems to think that the databook given to the movie goers will cover what this databook doesn't?



an entire Databook for 10 chapters?


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Nov 3, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Am I the only one who seems to think that the databook given to the movie goers will cover what this databook doesn't?



You are not the only one. Since this movie is canon (or at least endorsed by Masashi Kishimoto as related to the manga) I believe it answers some questions crucial to the story, and I believe the possible supplement will cover the ''era of peace' (naruto vs sasuke fight and later).


----------



## Harbour (Nov 3, 2014)

They'd better create Stats-Book, with all character's stats. Id buy it.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

The fifth databook will cover 691 -> 699, but also 700, which will be set a few years in the future. It may not be much to you, but there's a lot of shit to talk about. Final standings on people's strenght and what they mean, final politics and world map politics, *what became of every character*. That is enough to cover 300 pages at ease.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> stats don't matter



man, you said that a million time already. -___-
we know they are not important to you, but they are to others. Just leave it at that. -__-

*********
Edit:

I saw these pages translated in Naruto Base


the one who translated it is not mentioned, so credits to whoever did it.



> Ninshu
> 
> A power that links individuals brought about peace and order.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harbour (Nov 3, 2014)

Also hope we will get full description of FTG working and requirements to understand why everyone besides Tobirama and Minato need to cooperate to use it.
Also hope they mention that kunai-slash Minato cut-off Bee's tentacle. Its the most powerful kunai swing we ever seen.

And of course i want to find out the info about Hiruzen/Hashirama's childrens, and Minato's parents.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2014)

I'll buy this book if I have the chance


----------



## Jad (Nov 3, 2014)

If there are stats for properly established characters it should be out of 10 and a include a tier list of characters profiency in each area.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> The fifth databook will cover 691 -> 699, but also 700, which will be set a few years in the future. It may not be much to you, but there's a lot of shit to talk about. Final standings on people's strenght and what they mean, final politics and world map politics, *what became of every character*. That is enough to cover 300 pages at ease.



But if the databook will contain 699/700 and it is released on 4th of November it would actually spoil the shit.

Cuz official release date for Naruto 699/700 is 10th of November


----------



## Vice (Nov 3, 2014)

Kishido said:


> But if the databook will contain 699/700 and it is released on 4th of November it would actually spoil the shit.
> 
> Cuz official release date for Naruto 699/700 is 10th of November



Shit is already being spoiled due to the movie. Who cares at this point?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

@Hussain: That translation was done by FF-Suzaku over at the Naruto wiki: available here


----------



## Kishido (Nov 3, 2014)

Vice said:


> Shit is already being spoiled due to the movie. Who cares at this point?



Well true that... Even if not everything


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

So Indra is responsible for the creation of Ninjutsu? Didn't Hagoromo credit Kaguya with its creation?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

No, he didn't.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> No, he didn't.



I thought he said something along the lines of: "_People began using chakra the way my mother did originally._"

Increasing their own strength for Ninjutsu.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Hmm, Kaguya might be the first user, but Indra willingly created Ninjutsu, so...
Hagoromo said that the people ended up using chakra as a weapon, the same way Kaguya did.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ninjutsu is just a weaponized version of Ninshuu.

Otherwise, they're the same thing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 3, 2014)

So nothing on whether Akatsuchi is Onoki's grandson or not


----------



## Eliyua23 (Nov 3, 2014)

What is numerical inferiority ?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> What is numerical inferiority ?



I guess because the Akatsuki had 100.000 Zetsu
while the SA had 80.000

so the SA were outnumbered, even despite that, he did a good job.

or something like that...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 3, 2014)

Naruto's really grown physically, he's now the same height as Sasuke.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> What is numerical inferiority ?



Isn't it an English term?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 3, 2014)

Soooooooooo .... no stats. I see nary a state in any of those character profiles. 

Sacrebleu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Is that ToC complete? Some of those page gaps are huge and I have trouble believing them...

30 pages for the history of Whirlpool, 15 pages for the history of the chuunin exams, 10 pages for Kaguya even though we saw a scan of 1 page and it summed her up pretty quickly, etc.

Sure, it's his chance to fill in gaps, but that's a shitload of information for a databook. It's kind of telling of just how sloppy the manga is if he actually has that much background on those things but couldn't fit them into the story at all.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is that ToC complete? Some of those page gaps are huge and I have trouble believing them...
> 
> 30 pages for the history of Whirlpool, 15 pages for the history of the chuunin exams, 10 pages for Kaguya even though we saw a scan of 1 page and it summed her up pretty quickly, etc.
> 
> Sure, it's his chance to fill in gaps, but that's a shitload of information for a databook. It's kind of telling of just how sloppy the manga is if he actually has that much background on those things but couldn't fit them into the story at all.



I agree. That's strange indeed.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is that ToC complete? Some of those page gaps are huge and I have trouble believing them...
> 
> 30 pages for the history of Whirlpool, 15 pages for the history of the chuunin exams, 10 pages for Kaguya even though we saw a scan of 1 page and it summed her up pretty quickly, etc.
> 
> Sure, it's his chance to fill in gaps, but that's a shitload of information for a databook. It's kind of telling of just how sloppy the manga is if he actually has that much background on those things but couldn't fit them into the story at all.



30 pages for the history of Whirlpool? Man I cant wait to read that. Why I think that was a bad idea to work in the manga. I still like to learn more about the Uzumaki's.

Oh I agree with you about  it showing how sloppy of a writer he is. All so it show they really did rush this manga to a ending.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes, it is.
And most of those things are part of the "100 Leaf Storys", meaning they fill maybe half a page. You can see how they look in the preview on page 017 and 229.
I'll highlight those stuff in the toc asap.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is that ToC complete? Some of those page gaps are huge and I have trouble believing them...
> 
> 30 pages for the history of Whirlpool, 15 pages for the history of the chuunin exams, 10 pages for Kaguya even though we saw a scan of 1 page and it summed her up pretty quickly, etc.
> 
> Sure, it's his chance to fill in gaps, but that's a shitload of information for a databook. It's kind of telling of just how sloppy the manga is if he actually has that much background on those things but couldn't fit them into the story at all.



Wow, that's just insane. :sanji


----------



## Hexa (Nov 3, 2014)

The ToC just lists where the first page is.  The items are all interspersed in the jutsu or character sections.  So you'll get one or two pages about whirlpool, 28 pages of different characters, and then another ToC item.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 3, 2014)

The ToC are referring to small sections that _fit in between the character or jutsu profiles_.


Also, 2 things:

1. Fuck the stats. Kishimoto does not write them anyways. THEY'RE FUCKING GONE.  You want to live in denial and make up excuses for them not being shitty? I've had to deal with that retarded horseshit for over a fuckin decade...but guess what? Now you can't fuckin do it anymore because they are no longer being continued. So stfu about the stats; they're DONE.

2. Hey, did you guys read the translation on Akatsuchi? He has "unrivaled" physical strength. Now, will you make up desperate excuses about why that could be? Will you claim we need a better translation? Or will you finally admit that the book is not written by Kishimoto and uses insane hyperbole as a means of communication and entertainment?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

err, it's the same unrivaled strength (Kairiki Musou) that Kokuo gave Naruto in his fight against Naruto, and it's really just a metaphor for someone really strong. (and that doesn't mean that Akatsuchi has a Biju or something!)

And the book is written by Kishimoto, no matter how much you deny it.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Hey, did you guys read the translation on Akatsuchi? He has "unrivaled" physical strength. Now, will you make up desperate excuses about why that could be? Will you claim we need a better translation? Or will you finally admit that the book is not written by Kishimoto and uses insane hyperbole as a means of communication and entertainment?



No. I accept the fact that he has unrivaled physical strength.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 3, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> The ToC are referring to small sections that _fit in between the character or jutsu profiles_.
> 
> 
> Also, 2 things:
> ...



Learn to read between the lines bro.
Words like "absolute" "unrivaled" etc are just for the sake of hyping a character or jutsu.

Manga also says Gaara's defense is absolute, Susano'o is absolute, Tsukiyomi is the strongest genjutsu, Izanagi is the strongest genjutsu, KotoAmatsukami is the strongest genjutsu etc.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 3, 2014)

"unrivaled" is a figure of speech, dont take everything literally. Jesus

and BTW he is HUGE, one of the biggest ninja in the manga. Strenght doesnt mean being a taijutsu master, Bruce Lee was less strong than a weightlifter


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 3, 2014)

That means that without any special jutsu or chakra augmentation, he has peak human physical strength just like Gai, Tsunade, Kisame, Bee, & A.

But other guys can increase their physical strength beyond human limits with Gates, Sage Mode, 'bijuu level' chakra, or precise chakra control.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Pretty sure that's a technique specific to the rock village, not talking about their actual physical strength. The golem I mean.


----------



## The Undying (Nov 3, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> "unrivaled" is a figure of speech, dont take everything literally. Jesus



People are fucking idiots. They'll grasp at any straw they can to denounce the databooks because one of them probably refuted some dumb preconception they once had.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Pretty sure that's a technique specific to the rock village, not talking about their actual physical strength. The golem I mean.



Huh? The databook talks about Akatsuchi's strength, going as far as to call it "unrivaled", and also about his golem thing. Both things result in him scoring good results in fights, even when outnumbered.

If that wasn't clear in my translation, I'm sorry. It's all a little rough, since I'm from Germany and have to translate stuff from Japanese to English ^^'


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2014)

The Undying said:


> People are fucking idiots. They'll grasp at any straw they can to denounce the databooks because one of them probably refuted some dumb preconception they once had.



Indeed. Though I think everyone saw that coming.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Kishido said:


> But if the databook will contain 699/700 and it is released on 4th of November it would actually spoil the shit.
> 
> Cuz official release date for Naruto 699/700 is 10th of November



The fourth databook will cover until 691 and will be released on 4th november. The fifth databook will cover from then onwards and hasn't been announced yet. We know a fifth will happen because of the #100 leaf history and all the loose points that 691+ covers.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 3, 2014)

Do we have any details of what the movie databook (Hiden Retsu no Sho) will include?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Huh? The databook talks about Akatsuchi's strength, going as far as to call it "unrivaled", and also about his golem thing. Both things result in him scoring good results in fights, even when outnumbered.
> 
> If that wasn't clear in my translation, I'm sorry. It's all a little rough, since I'm from Germany and have to translate stuff from Japanese to English ^^'


I didn't read Akatsuchi's profile, before making that comet so I got confused. Sorry about that. It does indeed say Kairiki Musou. So I guess Akatsuchi was pretty dam physically powerful.



> The Undying said:
> 
> 
> > People are fucking idiots. They'll grasp at any straw they can to denounce the databooks because one of them probably refuted some dumb preconception they once had.


Like I've said countless times, when Kishi says something is invincible, greatest, peerless, he is just saying that thing is really good at X. So in Akatsuchi's case he has really high physical strength, which is pretty believable, since it's physical strength, and most of the strength whores in the Manga get their strength from Bijuu or Jutsu, rather than it being natural physical strength.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 3, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:
			
		

> Learn to read between the lines bro.
> Words like "absolute" "unrivaled" etc are just for the sake of hyping a character or jutsu.
> 
> Manga also says Gaara's defense is absolute, Susano'o is absolute, Tsukiyomi is the strongest genjutsu, Izanagi is the strongest genjutsu, KotoAmatsukami is the strongest genjutsu etc.



*No shit*. It's called hyperbole, and it's done because there is no valuable content that they can actually communicate to us.

If there was actual information, I'd love to get it. But instead we are going to hear how Shin (Sai's brother) was an elite member of root with "unparalled" loyalty to Danzou, or that Omoi has "highly sought after" skills with a blade...

...but people never seem to realize we are being fed basic statements that anybody could come up with, but they put hyperbole and exclamation points after it to dazzle us with bullshit.

Chouji has "unrivalled" passion!!! Kiba bond with Akamaru is "unbreakable," and when they are together, their strength is "unbeatable!!!!" DERP

Just wait until it's some meaningless detail (anybody could have told you) about Rinnegan, and then there's campaigns being made about it across the forum. And after 10 pages of debates, everybody realizes it was just a generic statement.



			
				Za Fuuru said:
			
		

> unrivaled" is a figure of speech, dont take everything literally. Jesus
> 
> and BTW he is HUGE, one of the biggest ninja in the manga. Strenght doesnt mean being a taijutsu master, Bruce Lee was less strong than a weightlifter



I have been around for the release of databooks 2 and 3. The point I am making is that the databook has _basic_ information w/ an exclamation point at the end, and no one ever seems to want to admit it. 

Instead, everyone likes to hold hands and sit around a fire and contemplate what _deep meaning_ was behind Kishimoto saying that Kiba had a "new jutsu" in DB3. I'm sure if Kishimoto actually wrote it, we'd get _actual_ information, but instead you can look forward to Tenten's profile stating that she has mastered weapons to an "unfathomable level!!!!!!"

By the way, I do believe the new jutsu Kiba was mentioned as having  in DB3 was never mentioned again.



			
				tari101190 said:
			
		

> That means that without any special jutsu or chakra augmentation, he has peak human physical strength just like Gai, Tsunade, Kisame, Bee, & A.
> 
> But other guys can increase their physical strength beyond human limits with Gates, Sage Mode, 'bijuu level' chakra, or precise chakra control.



No, what it means is that he is big, looks strong, and they didn't know what else to write.

I'm looking forward to Temari's profile stating that she has mastered Fuuton techniques "beyond imagination." 



			
				Seelentau said:
			
		

> And the book is written by Kishimoto, no matter how much you deny it.



Have you heard of takL? Being a native Japanese speaker, he seems to be of the opinion that the databooks are not written in Kishimoto's "voice."

And I think you know better than to claim that _Kishimoto_ writes the books. He's way too busy working 12+ hour days, and it's a tradition that "databooks" are written by separate companies. I also highly doubt that Kishimoto personally penned the part about Hanzou's mask being made for underwater fighting purposes to accommodate his fighting style, but then decided to completely contradict himself by making his fighting style have NOTHING to do with water.

I also highly doubt that Kishimoto wrote the parts about Mokuton being a Hiden ninjutsu instead of a Kekkei Genkai, considering the book in question was released less than a year before he implemented Yamato.

I believe you even translated the part about this databook having the elemental affinities being "determined" through manga panels as opposed to what Kishimoto would do by simply telling them to us. 

It's not Kishimoto writing this stuff. Other people read his manga, summarize it for us, make tons of inferences to explain things, and there are bits of new information sprinkled about it that they likely received through some kind of conference w/ Kishi.



			
				The Undying said:
			
		

> People are fucking idiots. They'll grasp at any straw they can to denounce the databooks because one of them probably refuted some dumb preconception they once had.



I've been on the forum 10 years, and that's never occurred.

I have issue with the databook because people come on the forum with retarded arguments like "You need Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu to awaken Susano'o" that ARE DEAD FUCKIN WRONG. In 10 years, nothing from the databooks has EVER MATTERED.



			
				Hussin said:
			
		

> Indeed. Though I think everyone saw that coming.



Hmm, yes, indeed. 

BTW, have fun reading Minato and Kushina's stats, bro. lmfao


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Dude, calm down, it's just a manga, no reason to go all butthurt over it o.o'


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 3, 2014)

Lets get it...


----------



## Hexa (Nov 3, 2014)

I love/hate the fact that TenTen doesn't even get a full profile with an element chart.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 3, 2014)

Hexa said:


> It starts:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah: Fire, Water and Rock by the looks of things. It's a shame we never got to see him use any elemental jutsu. Gai is fire and lightning; I keep forgetting that, unlike Lee, he _can_ use ninjutsu.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 3, 2014)

Damn, Neji has Fire, Earth, and Water.

Gai is fire and lightning?


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 3, 2014)

Treated as the likes of Ao, dat 1010. :ignoramus


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 3, 2014)

Gai has lightning huh...fire and lighting it seems if my guesswork is right.


----------



## Rashman (Nov 3, 2014)

Neji had 3 chakra natures? did not expect that..

impressive.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2014)

Neji!!! 

The chars profiles look really short this time


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Are there more? Who cares about Tenten, anyway?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 3, 2014)

Jounin are elites and the average jounin has two elements, meaning learning an element is pretty difficult. Most ninjas centre their fighting style around a speciality area, like one chakra nature.

So if Neji has 3 natures, he must be a genius in ninjutsu as well as taijutsu. No wonder he had a 4 for Ninjutsu.


----------



## PAWS (Nov 3, 2014)

You would think Gai would have wind?


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 3, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> I'm sure if Kishimoto actually wrote it, we'd get _actual_ information, but instead you can look forward to Tenten's profile stating that she has mastered weapons to an "unfathomable level!!!!!!"
> 
> Have you heard of takL? Being a native Japanese speaker, he seems to be of the opinion that the databooks are not written in Kishimoto's "voice."
> 
> ...



not even the manga is 100% written by Kishimoto. There are the editors, the heads, the polls, the assistants who draw the backgrounds and Shadow Clones when they are MANY and Kishimoto has little time etc etc. What about Oda? I think he stopped drawing those incredibly detailed backgrounds like 40 volumes ago. He has like 456532 assistants.

does it make sense that Akatsuchi has great physical strenght? Yes it does. So I dont see any problem here.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 3, 2014)

Hexa said:


> I love/hate the fact that TenTen doesn't even get a full profile with an element chart.



Same here.

I kinda like the fact that the author acknowledges her as fodder, but at the same time, this shows that the databook is shit, rushed, and not sufficent.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 3, 2014)

Lol, what was the point to put diagram on Lee's profile but didn't put it on 1010 profile? Lee's diagram is empty at all. Fucking fuck.

Give me that goddamn Minato's page! Tobirama's too!


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 3, 2014)

So Neji has 3 chakra natures yet never used a single elemental jutsu? The fuck?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 3, 2014)

SOMEONE GIMMIE DAT MINATO PAGE NOW!!

He better have 4 elements at least



Altair21 said:


> So Neji has 3 chakra natures yet never used a single elemental jutsu? The fuck?



I'm glad he never used any. People for some reasons thing that it's required for ninja to use all their abilities, especially elemental jutsu. 

His Hyuuga fighting style > using any elements. Not every character needs to use them.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 3, 2014)

Minato better has at least 7 elements.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

In other news, i'm pretty sure Chouza's entry credits him for as one the main factors of Konoha's military might. So Chouza's pretty boss

Edit: Also way to not show the more interesting profiles that are on the page over. Why couldn't we get Roshi rather than Team 10


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 3, 2014)

Interested in seeing Minato and Madara's pages the most. Minato for his chakra natures and Madara for some explanation on whether or not he has any other MS technique bar susanoo, but I'm not banking on this.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 3, 2014)

Gimme them Obito pages now Japan! >:/


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty please?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 3, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Minato better has at least 7 elements.



Let's pretend FTG is yin/yang.

In addition to his wind, water and fire. I'm calling it now.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm shocked that Gai can use 2 types of Nature composition and Neji having 3 is also very shocking. Still not as interesting as stats, but the affinities thing is becoming interesting.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 3, 2014)

Minato should have wind or lightning(or preferably both), fire on the account of being a konoha ninja and water because of his name.

Watch kishi only give him 2...fire and earth lol.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 3, 2014)

In before Minato will get only wind.
Tobirama only water.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, stats are still more interesting. Maybe there's a stats chapter, as a separate section (being optimistic).

I'm not surprised about guy. He's good at ninjutsu, sucked as a kid though. He can use the summoning jutsu (the first jutsu he ever used in the series), which shows that he's skilled.

Kakashi already said most Jonin have more than one element. The fire country/konoha are especially skilled in FIRE TECHNIQUES.  So no surprise Gai and Neji both use fire, most konoha ninja would.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 3, 2014)

From what I was reading in the naruto wiki thread about the DB they said the section about yin-yang release had the panel of Naruto recreating Kakashi's eye and it says Naruto used yin-yang release perfectly to do this. Does that mean Hagoromo didn't split yin and yang into two like we thought when dividing his power between Naruto and Sasuke? It would seem like both got it. Maybe getting Hagoromo's power also gives you yin-yang release as well.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 3, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Minato should have wind or lightning(or preferably both), fire on the account of being a konoha ninja and water because of his name.
> 
> Watch kishi only give him 2...fire and earth lol.



I recon fire because he's Jiraya's student. Wind because it makes the most sense, don't think I need to explain. And water because it's hinted in his name.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

According to the databook, he only has Yang.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> From what I was reading in the naruto wiki thread about the DB they said the section about yin-yang release had the panel of Naruto recreating Kakashi's eye and it says Naruto used yin-yang release perfectly to do this. Does that mean Hagoromo didn't split yin and yang into two like we thought when dividing his power between Naruto and Sasuke? It would seem like both got it. Maybe getting Hagoromo's power also gives you yin-yang release as well.



Then maybe his Gudodama are like Juubito's and Juudara's, after all.

*Edit*



Seelentau said:


> According to the databook, he only has Yang.



lol, I don't know what to think now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 3, 2014)

Good ol Neji, he's that dude lol.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 3, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Good ol Neji, he's that dude lol.



Yet kishi kills him, instead of that useless Hinata -____-


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> According to the databook, he only has Yang.



I swear man, this DB.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Is that Ohana?  How nostalgic.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 3, 2014)

Thats awkward moment when the girl just make the screenshots of favorite team 10 and stopped then. Good girl.
Shit.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Is that Ohana?  How nostalgic.


Is it? Her nails aren't as crazy as before; they're not giving me seizures.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Thats awkward moment when the girl just make the screenshots of favorite team 10 and stopped then. Good girl.
> Shit.


No it's an awkward moment when the girl is covering up the more interesting profiles with her finger nails.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Where is Jad? He will enjoy this.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 3, 2014)

It's not Ohana.  Just a random girl on twitter with an absolutely unhealthy obsession with Team 10.  (not joking about the unhealthy part)

A bunch of people have picked up the new databook.  I can only find one person who took pictures of entries so far, but I imagine new ones will filter in throughout next 12 hours.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 3, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Thats awkward moment when the girl just make the screenshots of favorite team 10 and stopped then. Good girl.
> Shit.



Damn her. 

I wanna know if Kakashi has fire. I've always found it weird that he doesn't (supposedly). He's basically an uchiha and he must've copied fire techniques before.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

We need more translators on this project, where's Tak, and some has to get Gottheim, and Shounensuki out of retirement


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 3, 2014)

Has anybody here ordered the DB? If so when will you get it?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> According to the databook, he only has Yang.



Seems ridiculous since he got Rikudou-sennin's Inyouton and Kurama's Yin half, too.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 3, 2014)

Team 10 scans? where?? 

i only see those from team guy?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Turrin said:


> We need more translators on this project, where's Tak, and some has to get Gottheim, and Shounensuki out of retirement



takL should have the book by now (or he's asleep, dunno), Gottheim hasn't been translating Naruto since forever (I think?) and as for ShounenSuki, while I am in contact with him, he isn't interested in the series anymore and answers only ever now and then



Altair21 said:


> Has anybody here ordered the DB? If so when will you get it?



I have, I'll get it in ~2 weeks, hopefully


----------



## PAWS (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> takL should have the book by now (or he's asleep, dunno), Gottheim hasn't been translating Naruto since forever (I think?) and as for ShounenSuki, while I am in contact with him, he isn't interested in the series anymore and answers only ever now and then
> 
> 
> 
> I have, I'll get it in ~2 weeks, hopefully



Did you read Ao's page. Did he really break Obito's genjustu on Yagura?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 3, 2014)

Naiad said:


> Team 10 scans? where??
> 
> i only see those from team guy?



He meant team 1010.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> takL should have the book by now (or he's asleep, dunno), Gottheim hasn't been translating since forever and as for ShounenSuki, while I am in contact with him, he isn't interested in the series anymore and answers only ever now and then


Dam why did the manga have to get so bad that half the translators lost interest. 

I don't think Takl actually wants to translate the DB, but I could be wrong. 

I just don't want you to have to everything lol.



PAWS said:


> Did you read Ao's page. Did he really break Obito's genjustu on Yagura?


It said that he saw through the Genjutsu placed on the Yondaime-Mizukage, I don't think it specifically mentions that he broke it though.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> He meant team 1010.



  ..


----------



## Marsala (Nov 3, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Did you read Ao's page. Did he really break Obito's genjustu on Yagura?



He probably didn't break it. Ao identified it, and then they probably had to kill Yagura, leading to the Sanbi respawning elsewhere.


----------



## PAWS (Nov 3, 2014)

Turrin said:


> It said that he saw through the Genjutsu placed on the Yondaime-Mizukage, I don't think it specifically mentions that he broke it though.



Ok thanks.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Ok thanks.


NP, but I really do hope we get a big entry on what happened with Yagura, as it's all still so unclear to me.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Dam why did the manga have to get so bad that half the translators lost interest.
> 
> I don't think Takl actually wants to translate the DB, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I just don't want you to have to everything lol.



Well, it IS half past 1 in the morning here, so it's not like I'll be around long. Knowing my luck, most of the leaks will happen while I'm sound asleep 

Also, I'd like to have a link to the twitter account please :x


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Has anybody here ordered the DB? If so when will you get it?


I have. 10 days if I'm lucky.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Is that Ohana?  How nostalgic.



oh my dem nostalgic feels


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Translators, prioritize doujutsu related entries first. You know you wanna.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 3, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Has anybody here ordered the DB? If so when will you get it?


I preordered a couple of 'em, should arrive within the next week... Though I'm sure we'll at least get cam shots of most of the book before then.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 3, 2014)

Kirabi's page


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Try harder.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Kirabi's page


Not sure if serious


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 3, 2014)

> Favorite food:Whiskey.



B getting crunk every day.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 3, 2014)

Neji with 3 nature types lololololol dafuq


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 3, 2014)

^^^
Makes sense to me


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Neji with 3 nature types lololololol dafuq



I would have given him Lightning in place of Earth. Doesn't seem like an earth type to me.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Nov 3, 2014)

73 S-Rank missions , Bee done caught some bodies


----------



## PAWS (Nov 3, 2014)

This chick takes 4 pictures and thats it? Come on.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 3, 2014)

Completely unconfirmed rumor mill: Despite Tobi being 175cm in DB3, Obito is 182cm tall.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok not buying this shit anymore.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Hexa said:


> The ToC just lists where the first page is.  The items are all interspersed in the jutsu or character sections.  So you'll get one or two pages about whirlpool, 28 pages of different characters, and then another ToC item.



Thanks.

I had heard "no stats" and figured he might skip out on the character profiles entirely, or just show the "new" characters.

Looks like he's just doing half-assed profiles for a lot of them, though.



Hexa said:


> Completely unconfirmed rumor mill: Despite Tobi being 175cm in DB3, Obito is 182cm tall.



Obito found out how tall Izuna was and walked with a slouch the whole time he wore the mask to confused us.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Completely unconfirmed rumor mill: Despite Tobi being 175cm in DB3, Obito is 182cm tall.



Can you give me that girl's twitter or whereever you got those pictures?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 3, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Completely unconfirmed rumor mill: Despite Tobi being 175cm in DB3, Obito is 182cm tall.



Yeah, probably his weight is different too.

Sasuke vs Itachi arc Obito was a lean, average height dude.



Turrin said:


> Not sure if serious



What do you think ?


----------



## Hexa (Nov 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito found out how tall Izuna was and walked with a slouch the whole time he wore the mask to confused us.


Maybe the Juubi makes you taller?  I mean, it looks like Obito was Kakashi height:



Seelentau said:


> Can you give me that girl's twitter or whereever you got those pictures?


  Check your PMs


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 3, 2014)

Hexa said:


> It starts:
> 
> [sp=Neji, Hizashi][/sp]
> [sp=Deidara, Tenten, Dodai][/sp]
> ...



D'aww. I miss her


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 3, 2014)

And Tenten's natures are not shown


----------



## Lammy (Nov 3, 2014)

I thought Gai was maxed out on all 5 chakra natures and yingyanged off the scale?

He beat the crap out of Rikkudumadara dammit.


----------



## olehoncho (Nov 3, 2014)

With her new fan Tenten has all 5 natures now.

Impatiently waiting on Team Samui pages....


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Maybe the Juubi makes you taller?  I mean, it looks like Obito was Kakashi height:



He must have grown taller along with becoming suddenly ripped after his defeat.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 3, 2014)

ol?honch? said:


> Impatiently waiting on *Team Samui pages*....




"page*s*"


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 3, 2014)

The text says for Tenten 'the third class' which I don't get. But it also says that with the Bashosen, she has quelled many enemies.


----------



## olehoncho (Nov 3, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> "page*s*"



Three characters, average page seems to have 2 characters on it, that makes at least 2 pages.

I see no reason for such errant mock and scorn.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 3, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> The text says for Tenten 'the third class' which I don't get. But it also says that with the Bashosen, she has quelled many enemies.



I don't get why her sealing of the other Sage tools isn't shown (which will thus take up the full page), and why the five element thing isn't shown. It's also mentioned about how she is able to use the tools used by the Sage of the Six Paths, unless they don't wanna reveal if she still has them
In her scrolls... (The Last movie's spoilers?)


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> The text says for Tenten 'the third class' which I don't get. But it also says that with the Bashosen, she has quelled many enemies.


I think it means that she's the third wielder of the Bashosen, but that line confused me as well when I was looking at it, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

It says

"The essence of Squad Three's folding fan!! An expert that used the dark tools proficiently!!"

And no, I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Team Gai is squad 3, confirmed?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> It says
> 
> "The essence of Squad Three's folding fan!! An expert that used the dark tools proficiently!!"
> 
> And no, I have no idea what that means.


No wonder I was confused as hell, the line makes no sense lol.

Did Kishi just give up when it came to tenten and just start making up random shit.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2014)

I find it strange that Neji does not have the Yin/Yang thing despite his clan is based on that seemingly.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> It says
> 
> "The essence of Squad Three's folding fan!! An expert that used the dark tools proficiently!!"
> 
> And no, I have no idea what that means.



dat 1010.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 3, 2014)

ol?honch? said:


> Three characters, average page seems to have 2 characters on it, that makes at least 2 pages.
> 
> I see no reason for such errant mock and scorn.



If I know my man Kishi well, then they'll get a package deal.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 3, 2014)

Trollkage needs to have his name revealed.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Some unconfirmed spoilers:
Obito and Tobi have different heights.
Yahiko died at age 15.
Konan, Nagato and Sasori are the same age or so.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Obito and Tobi have different heights.







Sellentau said:


> Yahiko died at age 15.



That has to be a mistake.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2014)

Nagato and Konan only 35? What! O_O
so if I assume that Minato at best as old as they are, his age when he died would be what, 18 or 19? lol


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Nagato and Konan only 35? What! O_O
> so if I assume that Minato at best as old as they are, his age when he died would be what, 18 or 19? lol



Ages, ignore them. Don't work.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Some unconfirmed spoilers:
> Obito and Tobi have different heights.
> Yahiko died at age 15



Wut    

Dem infamous nails


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Ages, ignore them. Don't work.



if he's too old, I'm ignoring them. If he's too young however, I have some work to do.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 3, 2014)

wow really? i thought yahiko was in his 20's


----------



## herobito (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Some unconfirmed spoilers:
> Obito and Tobi have different heights.
> Yahiko died at age 15.
> Konan, Nagato and Sasori are the same age or so.



whos taller? did the mask add height? xD
yahiko was in his 20s wasnt he?

kishi making stuff up who cares anymore!?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes, Yahiko should be 20 to 30 years old... well, I have no confirmation for that stuff, I just read it on the web. So don't take it too seriously.

More pictures coming in a second, including Izuna.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Supposedly Obito is significantly taller than Tobi, even taller than poor Mads. 

As for the Ame trio being ~35, no surprise there. The Yahiko-dying-at-15 screams bullshit though.


Edit: Izuna page? Okay I need Mads.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 3, 2014)

wut, if he were shorter, than it could've been explained by him wearing Spiral Zetsu. But taller? Weird.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Indra, yes!!

Still waiting for the doujutsu pages.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> wow really? i thought yahiko was in his 20's



Yup, Choji said he's around 25-30s.

***
why does Kishi keep putting those question marks?
That's dumb. O_O


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 3, 2014)

I think Zetsu goo is the reason for Obito's growth in height


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 3, 2014)

35 is the age most assumed they'd be.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Yay more characters I don't care about. Why can't people post the characters we don't already know a-lot about.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Some unconfirmed spoilers:
> Obito and Tobi have different heights.
> *Yahiko died at age 15.*
> Konan, Nagato and Sasori are the same age or so.



Now I feel guilty of shipping konan with pein.

 b4 it was okay when it was just necro but now its pedo...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Izuna died at 24? 

My headcanons about the Founding Era timeline are actually roughly accurate? Damn. Wasn't expecting that from Kishi.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> 35 is the age most assumed they'd be.



Minato, Nagato?

I thought they'd be on the younger side of 40.

Yahiko was said to be between 25-30, died during the third war, before Naruto was born.

He is what, 17 now?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2014)

I wonder how old Tobirama would be. lol

If Izuna is 24, and if I remember correctly there was peace for 20 years before the first war starts. So, Tobirama who became a Hokage after Hashirama, who also got killed in the first war, should be in his 50s, or 60s?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Why are people still trying to make sense of the time-line, like seriously guys, Kishi doesn't give a shit about that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Minato, Nagato?
> 
> I thought they'd be on the younger side of 40.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I basically said 35 which ends up being right for Nagato. 40 seemed to be too old to me and given Kakashi's age, I figured he'd be somewhere in the middle which worked. 

I think the Yahiko death wthing might be a bit too much though but I'll let that slide.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 3, 2014)

i assume nagato died in his early 40's


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Apparently, Hidan is not in the databook.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 3, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I wonder how old Tobirama would be. lol
> 
> If Izuna is 24, and if I remember correctly there was peace for 20 years before the first war starts. So, Tobirama who became a Hokage after Hashirama, who also got killed in the first war, should be in his 50s, or 60s?


mid 40s to early 50's at most.

tho I ain't gonna complain if Tobirama be looking that good in his 60's.



Seelentau said:


> Apparently, Hidan is not in the databook.



somewhere  is crying.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Apparently, Hidan is not in the databook.


I wouldn't have expected him to be. Nothing's been said about him since then.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Apparently, Hidan is not in the databook.



Oh no, really? That sucks. They better not have cut Kisame too...


----------



## SaiST (Nov 3, 2014)

Kisame has had an active part in the story, and showed off some new abilities. He'll definitely be in there.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 3, 2014)

kishi better have a page for tajima

i am curious to know which MS he possessed

probably had perfect susanoo, kamui, tsukyomoi etc


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Oh no, really? That sucks. They better not have cut Kisame too...



They obviously won't. Hidan did not make any appearance at all since he got defeated, not even in a flashback. So it was obvious that he won't be in the Databook. Unlike Kisame of course who had some chapters going on for him...


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> kishi better have a page for tajima
> 
> i am curious to know which MS he possessed
> 
> probably had perfect susanoo, kamui, tsukyomoi etc



Madara was the first in the Uchiha Clan to awaken the Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 3, 2014)

If the Rain Ninja were 35, Yahiko would have died in his late teens or early 20s. Obito is about 5 years younger than them and he was probably 14 when he met them.

There ages are about what I expected. I assumed they'd be between Kakashi and Minato's age.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 3, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> kishi better have a page for tajima
> 
> i am curious to know which MS he possessed
> 
> probably had perfect susanoo, kamui, tsukyomoi etc


His sons were the first two in known history to awaken the Mangekyō Sharingan.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> kishi better have a page for tajima
> 
> i am curious to know which MS he possessed
> 
> probably had perfect susanoo, kamui, tsukyomoi etc



He has a page, yes.

He was 42 years old and at 180 cm when he appeared. Apparently.


----------



## SearchingForSasukeKun (Nov 3, 2014)

Tobi was 175cm according to databook 3 and Obito is the same height as Kakashi here and Kakashi is 181cm. Kishi probably did it to make people think Tobi  was Izuna since Obito and Izuna share height and weight in databook 3.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 3, 2014)

I want a page on the senju clan.


Seelentau said:


> He has a page, yes.
> 
> *He was 42 years old* and at 180 cm when he appeared. Apparently.


Which is pretty fucking old considering the era he was from.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara was the first in the Uchiha Clan to awaken the Mangekyou Sharingan.





SaiST said:


> His sons were the first two in known history to awaken the Mangekyō Sharingan.



hmm i think tajima possessed the rinnegan then

hagoromo had rinnegan and one of his kids had MS
tajima had rinnegan and two of his kids had MS!!!

tajima>hagoromo


Seelentau said:


> He has a page, yes.
> 
> He was 42 years old and at 180 cm when he appeared. Apparently.


yay he has a page 

noice, hes dat smexy at age 40

what is his dick size? i bet its at least 15 inches when not erect


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

I believe Izuna's bold text says that Madara entrusted Izuna to lead the Uchiha clan to peace. Though I could have that reversed and it is Izuna who was entrusting Madara.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

SearchingForSasukeKun said:


> Tobi was 175cm according to databook 3 and Obito is the same height as Kakashi here and Kakashi is 181cm. Kishi probably did it to make people think Tobi  was Izuna since Obito and Izuna share height and weight in databook 3.



Pointless. Klue was never fooled.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Do any of the Shodai, Nindaime, and Sandaime Kages we didn't see much off in the manga have an entry?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

No idea, I have nothing new to say for now. Gonna eat something while I wait for more :3


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> No idea, I have nothing new to say for now. Gonna eat something while I wait for more :3


Oh I thought you had some inside track because you answered someone elses question about Taijima.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 3, 2014)

Hmm Utakata is 26. Seems about right.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 3, 2014)

Really want Ukataka's page translated, first one i've really cared about.


----------



## Jad (Nov 3, 2014)

Rock Lee and Gai databook pages one of the first to be released? Oh please someone tell me there are translations for them~!


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 3, 2014)

Tobi was 175cm when he attacked Konoha and was 15-16 years old. When he died as an adult he was 182cm like Kakashi


----------



## Cord (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Apparently, Hidan is not in the databook.



Oh? Too bad we won't be having any updates about him. Last time, it was said that he was dying of malnutrition (if I'm not mistaken), perhaps, it can be assumed that he already died at this point.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Wanna know those technique's names and stuff?


----------



## Jad (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Wanna know those technique's names and stuff?




Or perhaps the Lee and Gai databook pages >___________>


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Wanna know those technique's names and stuff?



Yes please whatever we can get.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

They're too small and of little quality, sorry :/

Guy's and Lee's pages, I mean. Jutsu incoming, gimme a second.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Naruto, all elements and Yang confirmed?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Wanna know those technique's names and stuff?



Kushina's jutsu please!
I have been waiting for it!

though it's strange Karin is not listed.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 3, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Oh? Too bad we won't be having any updates about him. Last time, it was said that he was dying of malnutrition (if I'm not mistaken), perhaps, it can be assumed that he already died at this point.



Maybe he finally escaped that pit he was in. 

Infinite tsukuyomi was activated afterall.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Kongō Fūsa (Incomplete)

Kongō Fūsa (金剛封鎖, Adamantine Sealing Chain)

    Ninjutsu, Fūinjutsu, A rank (?), Mid range
    User(s): Kushina Uzumaki 

The Hiden Technique of the Uzumaki Clan

Karin could also take a look at parts of this technique or so. 封鎖 means "blockade", literally "seal chain".

The other technique is Gaara's sealing sand pyramid thing.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto, all elements and Yang confirmed?



Would that count considering it's Bijuu chakra? Or would that really matter considering it's in his power set?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Kongō Fūsa (Incomplete)
> 
> Kongō Fūsa (金剛封鎖, Adamantine Sealing Chain)
> 
> ...



Can you tell if it does anything interesting in the description (?) ?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Naruto has all natures confirmed. Well, fuck


----------



## SaiST (Nov 3, 2014)

Only Fūton was shown for Naruto's profile on that advert for Jin no Sho in the beginning right?

And why's Inton not highlighted? It was already established that he was using Onmyōton save lives 'n regrow eyeballs.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Kongō Fūsa (Incomplete)
> 
> Kongō Fūsa (金剛封鎖, Adamantine Sealing Chain)
> 
> ...


A-rank and hiden that's pretty beast. Seems to be in the "generic" sealing bracket.



> The other technique is Gaara's sealing sand pyramid thing.


That's interesting we'd like that one too


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

So the Uzumaki Clan's Adamantine Sealing Chain isn't a blood line power now?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Only Fūton was shown for Naruto's profile on that advert for Jin no Sho in the beginning right?
> 
> And why's Inton not highlighted? It was already established that he was using Onmyōton save lives 'n regrow eyeballs.



No idea why they changed it.

Well, apparently he has Yang and Yinyang, but no Yin. 



Hussain said:


> Can you tell if it does anything interesting in the description (?) ?



Not much. Just that it's really strong and can even bind the 9T. I'll translate it properly later, maybe.



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> A-rank and hiden that's pretty beast. Seems to be in the "generic" sealing bracket.
> 
> 
> That's interesting we'd like that one too



There's nothing new about that one. Only that it's A rank (most likely) and works on mid range.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Tobi was 175cm when he attacked Konoha and was 15-16 years old. When he died as an adult he was 182cm like Kakashi



What? The 175 cm comes from the third databook, which was written before we even had confirmation that he had attacked Konoha. Obviously the 175 cm was for his appearances in Part 2's timeline. 

It's just Kishi fucking up. No surprises.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> No idea why they changed it.
> 
> Well, apparently he has Yang and Yinyang, but no Yin.



Sounds like Wood Element without access to water or earth.

ck


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 3, 2014)

Hamura


----------



## geG (Nov 3, 2014)

There we go, Hamura's page explicitly says Hamura and the rest of the Ootsutsuki clan went to live on the moon


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Geg said:


> There we go, Hamura's page explicitly says Hamura and the rest of the Ootsutsuki clan went to live on the moon



Fuckin' Faceless.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Sai incoming.

dat nail though


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 3, 2014)

I could've sworn only futon was shown for Naruto's profile in the preview scans.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 3, 2014)

Lol Sai has the same natures as Neji.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 3, 2014)

Sai's 4 elements (3+Yoton). Probably Yoton=ink jutsus, 
Fucking fuck.
Where the goddamn Hokage's pages?

And thank you guys for posting scans.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 3, 2014)

Another guy who has 3 chakra natures but never uses them.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 3, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> I could've sworn only futon was shown for Naruto's profile in the preview scans.



It was, but they probably did it to avoid spoiling us.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 3, 2014)

So naruto profile has him with all elements nice


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> It was, but they probably did it to avoid spoiling us.



I'm guessing Sasuke has all 5 as well then since he's got the rinnegan, though only 2 were shown for him in the preview scans as well.

Also, does Naruto have yin-yang release or no?


----------



## Harbour (Nov 3, 2014)

i bet all third character will get earth/water/fire elements.

just for random fuck sake.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 3, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> dat nail though


Seriously.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 4, 2014)

Completely unconfirmed rumor mill: Hinata gets 4 pages whereas TenTen gets half a page.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, the part about Tenten is true


----------



## Skilatry (Nov 4, 2014)

Will we get a Sasuke Sarutobi page?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 4, 2014)

Skilatry said:


> Will we get a Sasuke Sarutobi page?



Yes, he gets a section.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 4, 2014)

I think Seelentau said that there was a page for Saturobi Sasuke.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto has all elements+Yang Release?

He's too gud.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Does anyone have both Yin and Yang? Maybe it's just the one you lean towards, since manipulating one means manipulating the other, too.


----------



## Skilatry (Nov 4, 2014)

I hope we get a pic since we don't even know what he looks like.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I think Seelentau said that there was a page for Saturobi Sasuke.



A section, not a page. Just like that Naruto vs Konohamaru stuff in the preview.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 4, 2014)

Sarutobi Sasuke does not get his own entry. He gets a "Konoha 100 secrets" entry.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 4, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Well, the part about Tenten is true


Poor TenTen   The half-a-page is positive, though!


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What? The 175 cm comes from the third databook, which was written before we even had confirmation that he had attacked Konoha. Obviously the 175 cm was for his appearances in Part 2's timeline.
> 
> It's just Kishi fucking up. No surprises.



Fucking up what? Even the most retarded of the fans wouldnt fuck a simple number like this. When Obito became Tobi for the first time he was a teenager and 175cm, that's all.


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

Wait. Gai has lightning and fire affinity? You're telling me I could have seen Lighting Style Taijutsu from Might GAI! Kishi, what the flip!?

On a side note, why does Lee not have any affinities? Isn't everyone born with an affinity to at least one element? Or do you only get listed with an elemental type if you can actually USE that element? If that's the case, off panel, Gai was using Fire and Lightning style ninjutsu?

Kishi, what in the floppy fish on a stick called Margery were you thinking when you didn't show me this!!!!?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

From FFSuzaku over at the wiki:

Nice. What does Hamura have?

Not much. Just explicit confirmation that the Otsutsuki clan resettled on the moon, which had been created by Six Paths Chibaku Tensei. It also refers to the Gedo Status as Ten Tails' Base Body: Gedo Mazo (十尾の素体・外道魔像, Jūbi no Sotai: Gedō Mazō), which I believe is the first time that particular term has been used. Sotai (素体) can also refer to an anatomical doll used by artists to reference poses, in lieu of a live human.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

Can anyone translate Hamura's entry? :33


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2014)

Is there anything about the uzumaki masks?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> On a side note, why does Lee not have any affinities. Isn't everyone born with an affinity? Or do you only get listed with an affinity elemental type if you can actually USE that element? If that's the case, off panel, Gai was using Fire and Lightning style ninjutsu?


I believe the Data Book's only listing Seishitsu Henka they've actually learned. It doesn't seem like it's listing which they have an affinity for.

I do hope that is specified though. Sasuke's affinity has been left ambiguous all this time, but they'll probably do the same as they did with Naruto, just because he has the Rinnegan.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Can anyone translate Hamura's entry? :33



From FFSuzaku over at the wiki:

Nice. What does Hamura have?

Not much. Just explicit confirmation that the Otsutsuki clan resettled on the moon, which had been created by Six Paths Chibaku Tensei. It also refers to the Gedo Status as Ten Tails' Base Body: Gedo Mazo (十尾の素体・外道魔像, Jūbi no Sotai: Gedō Mazō), which I believe is the first time that particular term has been used. Sotai (素体) can also refer to an anatomical doll used by artists to reference poses, in lieu of a live human. 

:|


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I believe the Data Book's only listing Seishitsu Henka they've actually learned. It doesn't seem like it's listing which they have an affinity for.
> 
> I do hope that is specified though. Sasuke's affinity has been left ambiguous all this time, but they'll probably do the same as they did with Naruto, just because he has the Rinnegan.



So technically, Gai has been using Lightning style ninjutsu off panel! Oh Kishi....Kishi Kishi Kishi. Why did you rob me of this! What did I ever do to you! Gai with lightning style ninjutsu pouring into his fists and ramming it into someone else's gut!

Oh shit. I just thought of something. Gai's "Konoha Adamatine Kick" [see link] could be a lighting based if it gets an entry in the Databook. It might be specifically stated he can cut thinks with a kick like a hot knife through butter!


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 4, 2014)

How could Hamura live on the Moon. It's a fucking rock, doesnt even have an atmosphere. Are we sure it says that he was living ON the Moon and not maybe just "guarding" the Moon from another place?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> How could Hamura live on the Moon. It's a fucking rock, doesnt even have an atmosphere. Are we sure it says that he was living ON the Moon and not maybe just "guarding" the Moon from another place?



this is manga. It's not real.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> How could Hamura live on the Moon. It's a fucking rock, doesnt even have an atmosphere. Are we sure it says that he was living ON the Moon and not maybe just "guarding" the Moon from another place?



The Otsutsuki clan are aliens that's why


----------



## kanpyo7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> How could Hamura live on the Moon. It's a fucking rock, doesnt even have an atmosphere. Are we sure it says that he was living ON the Moon and not maybe just "guarding" the Moon from another place?



Yes, it uses the verb "utsurisumu" to move to a new home.

I would assume we get the answers in the movie, maybe Hamura had a smaller-scale Amenominaka to use for terra-forming?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Who takes a picture of Sai's page? Doubt anyone even remembers him.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 4, 2014)

Ninjas confirmed to have the ability to birth in space.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto has all elements +yang?
so i guess the bijuu's powers are part of his permanent power.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Who takes a picture of Sai's page? Doubt anyone even remembers him.



The girl (I think) was asked for a picture of Sai


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 4, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> How could Hamura live on the Moon. It's a fucking rock, doesnt even have an atmosphere. Are we sure it says that he was living ON the Moon and not maybe just "guarding" the Moon from another place?



...In a manga where someone created the moon, that shouldn't be too unsettling


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 4, 2014)

Well the Rikudou Chibaku Tensei basically gathers up a lot of earth and rocks to create what would resemble a moon...so it isn't literally a real one. Plus it also acts a prison.

The Ootsutusuki clan sure were unusual fellows.

Thanks to the Bijuu's chakra inside him Naruto has all elements and the Yang as well. Interesting.

What doe Indra's profile says?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

we need a translator.
Sasi has 3 elements?
can someone translate the elements signs?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> we need a translator.
> Sasi has 3 elements?
> can someone translate the elements signs?



It's fire, earth, and water. Same 3 that Neji has.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

You can find all character profiles  :3


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> You can find all character profiles  :3



Is the Sasuke profile you have there the one from the preview scans? Because I don't believe we've gotten the official scan for his profile yet.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

So Gaara has 3 elements as well. Does everybody have 3 elements? I mean damn. 

Also Seelantau can you ask for Minato, Madara, or Sasuke? Curious to see Minato and Sasuke for their chakra natures and Madara for his profile.


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey Seelentau. Is it possible to get in communication with the person giving out the scans, and to get a good scan of Gai and Lee. If possible. Up to you.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Why is Naruto listed as a kekkei genkai user?
he has all elements and yanf through Hagoromoa nd the bijuus but he himself never had a kekkei genkai.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Please someone request the. Hokage's. I wanna see Minatos page


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Why is Naruto listed as a kekkei genkai user?
> he has all elements and yanf through Hagoromoa nd the bijuus but he himself never had a kekkei genkai.



So Rikudou's Yang (body) doesn't count?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2014)

The Six Paths Senjutsu & Bijuu give him many if not all element kekkei genkai.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Rinnegan / Sharingan requested. Prioritize Klue first please.

Thank you.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry, I'm not asking for more. The Gaara thing was something personal, I needed to know if he had Magnet Release or not.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> The Six Paths Senjutsu & Bijuu give him many if not all element kekkei genkai.



yea we know he can use fusions, though he should have been listed as a kekkei moura user since the black balls are what Kaguya used which combines all elements together.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Sorry, I'm not asking for more. The Gaara thing was something personal, I needed to know if he had Magnet Release or not.



So, what's the word? Does he?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Can you ask about Nagato profile and or anything related to the Rinnegan jutsus?
we need some confirmation about those.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2014)

lightning + earth = magnet

So yes.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Can you ask about Nagato profile and or anything related to the Rinnegan jutsus?
> we need some confirmation about those.



He's not requesting anymore. Solo mission it is then.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

So how Dan we ask for ourselves then?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> So, what's the word? Does he?



At least not through a Kekkei Genkai. He has Wind, Lightning and Earth. We knew of Wind already and I assume that Magnet is made by Lightning and Earth. But well, he has no Kekkei Genkai.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'd request myself but I can't speak Japanese for shit.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> I'd request myself but I can't speak Japanese for shit.



What's her page?


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

I honestly don't get some people sometimes. If I had the book in my hands, I'd be scanning that shit left right and center. No riddles, no shit for giggles, no troll, "BAM" you get it done and done.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2014)

Why would Gaara be listed with jinchuuriki but not kekkei genkai?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Gaara loves Cacti?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

She doesn't have a scanner, I guess. All her photos are taken with a mobile phone

Also, if you find her, please don't post any links to her profile or so. I was asked to do the same and I'd like you to respect it.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

sasuke has 3 elements in his profile:
Yin, fire and lightning.
Well it makes sense since it takes time to awaken the rinnegan powers and it's only till 691 in the manga.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

I want my freaking Minato/Kushina already!


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> sasuke has 3 elements in his profile:
> Yin, fire and lightning.
> Well it makes sense since it takes time to awaken the rinnegan powers and it's only till 691 in the manga.



I think that's from the preview scans. We have yet to see a scan of his official profile. Naruto's affinity chart in the preview scans only had him with one chakra nature. The official one has him having all 5.


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> She doesn't have a scanner, I guess. All her photos are taken with a mobile phone
> 
> Also, if you find her, please don't post any links to her profile or so. I was asked to do the same and I'd like you to respect it.



Even better, I'd be snapping and zapping all those pages. No need for requests. Where do you even order it? Maybe I might buy one. Honestly though, I'd probably end up getting it shipped here in a few weeks, by than some happy-go lucky person, like myself, would have done the job.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> She doesn't have a scanner, I guess. All her photos are taken with a mobile phone
> 
> Also, if you find her, please don't post any links to her profile or so. I was asked to do the same and I'd like you to respect it.



How does one contact her?
I need to know Minatos elements. Been wondering this since rasenshuriken training. It's killing me inside.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> She doesn't have a scanner, I guess. All her photos are taken with a mobile phone
> 
> Also, if you find her, please don't post any links to her profile or so. I was asked to do the same and I'd like you to respect it.



Do you know if there is a page for Minato's long-named jutsu...?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Why would Gaara be listed with jinchuuriki but not kekkei genkai?



Because the databook is dumb.

Or because Gaara has Jiiton due to formerly being a jinchuuriki, which is different from getting it biologically, maybe?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2014)

kanpyo7 said:


> Gaara loves Cacti?



Wasn't this in an earlier databook? I've seen joke fanart of it before...


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Because the databook is dumb.
> 
> Or because Gaara has Jiiton due to formerly being a jinchuuriki, which is different from getting it biologically, maybe?



But that's exactly how Naruto gets his. And Naruto doesn't have kekkei moura listed either which makes no sense.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> I think that's from the preview scans. We have yet to see a scan of his official profile. Naruto's affinity chart in the preview scans only had him with one chakra nature. The official one has him having all 5.



Yea you are right.i guess he'll have all 5 +yin.We'll see.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Do you know if there is a page for Minato's long-named jutsu...?



That move is in the latest Storm game. Just search on Youtube.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> That move is in the latest Storm game. Just search on Youtube.



I facepalm every time someone says this. No it's not.

The game developers just made up a move with a similar name (it's not even the same name). It's not the same thing. The whole sequence of the jutsu is different as well.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't understand this Yin & Yang stuff.

Kakashi has used Genjutsu and Shadow Clones. Does that mean he has both Yin & yang?


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Dont care about the filler game. I want Minato's page badly.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> this is manga. It's not real.


OK but it's still very little. What's its diameter? It looks much smaller than our Moon



kanpyo7 said:


> I would assume we get the answers in the movie, maybe Hamura had a smaller-scale Amenominaka to use for terra-forming?



maybe something like that. It makes sense to guard the Moon from its surface but they forgot about summoning the Gedo Mazo without breaking the Moon's surface. If they were guarding the surface that means that some aliens could come from the space. I dont think they were protecting the Moon from humans. How could humans travel to the Moon, break the surface and steal the Gedo Mazo?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 4, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> I facepalm every time someone says this. No it's not.
> 
> The game developers just made up a move with a similar name (it's not even the same name). It's not the same thing. The whole sequence of the jutsu is different as well.



Kishi didn't show it so that people would get the game to see it. Just like he barely touched on Hamura, so that people would go watch the movie. 

I facepalm at your lack of common sense. A slightly different name is irrelevant.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

I... completely missed a scan for six hours... incoming... (◞‸◟)


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 4, 2014)

are we sure the movie talks about Hamura? I bet that movie will be just another filler to fill the gap between Naruto and its canon sequel.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> That move is in the latest Storm game. Just search on Youtube.



It's not the same. The name is different. + seeing how Kishi himself desripe it, and how much he hype it is different than only a game.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

need Kakashi


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> Kishi didn't show it so that people would get the game to see it. Just like he barely touched on Hamura, so that people would go watch the movie.
> 
> I facepalm at your lack of common sense. A slightly different name is irrelevant.



Shut up. You're just assuming kishi made up a move for a game he has little involvement in, kishi has no involvenrnt in the movesets.

If it's not the same name, then it's not the same jutsu. And the names aren't slightly different, they're completely different. 

- Spiralling Flash Super Round Dance Howl Style 3
- Celestrial Air Slice Type 0

Tell me how these are the same.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Still waiting on Minato, Madara, and Sasuke. -_-


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 4, 2014)

Well the villain is from the same clan, so I have no doubt that he will talk about Hagomoro and Hamura, seeing as he is all ''humans are bad for using chakra as a weapon''.



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Shut up. You're just assuming kishi made up a move for a game he has little involvement in, kishi has no involvenrnt in the movesets.
> 
> If it's not the same name, then it's not the same jutsu. And the names aren't slightly different, they're completely different.
> 
> ...



You sound mature. Naruto is more than just the manga, it's the anime, movies and games. Kishi understands that. We won't see Minato again, so gl seeing that move in the manga. You think the game developers can't just call the guy?

At this stage Kishi is all about milking the franchise.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

So Konan is indeed 35 only.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

I can't stand - people screenshots Itachi's favorite food, Hinata's favorite man and other bullshit instead of Trollkage, Tobossrama and Swagnato's profiles.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Shut up. You're just assuming kishi made up a move for a game he has little involvement in, kishi has no involvenrnt in the movesets.
> 
> If it's not the same name, then it's not the same jutsu. And the names aren't slightly different, they're completely different.
> 
> ...


Except that isn't the move everyone is talking about. He uses Spiralling Flash Super Round Dance Howl Style 3 in the game too.

He uses the move 2 mins in.

[YOUTUBE]9rKHiz3d4Ac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2014)

Finally canon weight.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 4, 2014)

*HEAVY BREATHING*

Now whose dick do i have to suck to get the translations and a better pic of this shit?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 4, 2014)

I wonder what Minato's affinities will be.

I hope it's Lightning and Wind. They seem the best suited for his quick, ruthless fighting style.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Finally canon weight.



is this madara's profile?what does it say?


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Who's the last profile in collection??


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2014)

He's 12 kg heavier than Utakata, who is the same height as him. 



vered said:


> is this madara's profile?what does it say?



Just a little piece of it. Height/weight/blood type. He's belligerent and ambitious. He likes looking at the moon while thinking about his ideals. Stuff about it hanging in the blackness of the sky.

He's a poetic sap, basically.


----------



## om0cha (Nov 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Like how she was once saved, this time it is Hinata who gently heals an injured Naruto's spirit/heart.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Who's the last profile in collection??



Kaguya's.

And we have Nagato's parents!


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

lol, apparently Hanzo is so fodder for Kishi. :rofl


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> Kaguya's.
> 
> And we have Nagato's parents!



we need to have Nagato's profile instead.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, I don't know where Rai keeps finding those pictures, I can't find shit right now... but then again, I'm tired as hell.


----------



## Gortef (Nov 4, 2014)

45kg? Hinata is light.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Except that isn't the move everyone is talking about. He uses Spiralling Flash Super Round Dance Howl Style 3 in the game too.
> 
> He uses the move 2 mins in.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9rKHiz3d4Ac[/YOUTUBE]



thats the STYLE ZERO move I was talking about.

They are not the same move for goodness sake. 

CC2 made this move for the first in ultimate ninja impact, back in 2011. They aren't the samee.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2014)

That stupid long-named jutsu was just a joke.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> That stupid long-named jutsu was just a joke.



And to use it as a username without spaces, really grinding my gears.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2014)

Madara's age is unknown, I like it.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Introduction pages of several characters:

Sakura 4
Ino 1
Karin 1
Hinata 4
Tenten 1/2
Temari 1/2
Neji 1
Guy 2

I'll also add another new picture of Neji's profile


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Did not Choji use the earth jutsu in the war? 
how comes he has the fire, but not earth?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Did not Choji use the earth jutsu in the war?
> how comes he has the fire, but not earth?



Everyone should have earth lit.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 4, 2014)

Has Hagoromo been posted yet?



That's one hell of a circle.  We're not going to switch to romanizing Ootsutsuki to the official "Ootutuki" are we?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Has Hagoromo been posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> That's one hell of a circle.



someone please translate Hagaromo's profile!!!!!
All 5 elements+Yin and yang.
we need a translation


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> someone please translate Hagaromo's profile!!!!!
> All 5 elements+Yin and yang.
> we need a translation



Doubt it says much, honestly.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Doubt it says much, honestly.



It's better than nothing. we need to see if there is something about the Rinnegan.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

WE HAVE THE LEGENDARY HAGOROMO
AND THERE'S HIS BROTHER HAMURA
and also... Omoi...

He looks so out of place there


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Do I really have to use ?

Give me Kakashi


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

Kaguya, Kimmi and Hianta


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> WE HAVE THE LEGENDARY HAGOROMO
> AND THERE'S HIS BROTHER HAMURA
> and also... Omoi...
> 
> He looks so out of place there



please translate what can you get from the hagoromom profile!!!!:


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

I see Kaguya. 

Seems to discuss her Ash Bone Jutsu and Byakugan. Hope her Rinnegan isn't left out.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> please translate what can you get from the hagoromom profile!!!!:



Not now. I've been awake for 18 hours plus. I'm in no condition to drive. Or to translate stuff. Sorry.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishi actually had to draw new art for Hamura because there's so little of him in the manga. Sad.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> please translate what can you get from the hagoromom profile!!!!:



Kaguya first. 


Looking to settle all doujutsu related debates once and for all. 


So pumped.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh shit,there's some info about dat danzo and Kimimaro.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

I need Kaguya pages like air.

Who the fuck are you Kaguya


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Do I really have to use ?
> 
> Give me Kakashi



Filler Kage.

Nobody got time for dat.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

Kushina has two elements. Makes sense.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Twitter is exploding. 

Also, dis gonna be some good stuff for my timeline. Finally I get to make it even better! :3


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi actually had to draw new art for Hamura because there's so little of him in the manga. Sad.



What are you talking about?
the scans from the manga.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 4, 2014)

LOL I'm suddenly not upset by Tenten's half-page profile anymore. At least in that 0.5 page, both pictures are not her posing and smiling for no rhyme or reason. The editors didn't even bother including Shino and Kiba's new jutsus??? All the pictures are poser pictures, unless they each get one more page then I have nothing to say. Lee didn't even get the panel of him kicking Maddy in half. And Hinata getting FOUR pages is just due to her accelerating up to NaruHina confirmation status. I don't think she's done enough in the war to warrant such a spread, unlike Ino. I don't hate Hinata by the way.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 4, 2014)

I just want to know Minato's elements


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

I wanna know the names of the Kage... who cares about eight pages of Naruto, really? ._.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Hagoromo has kekkei moura like kaguya!


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Hagoromo has kekkei moura like kaguya!



Hagoromo = GOAT!!


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

IN BEFORE NARUTO GOT FUUTON FROM KUSHINA NOT MINATO.
What a twist.
Also - dat NaruSaku/MinatKushi pages. Delicious.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> What are you talking about?
> the scans from the manga.



Pika dropped the manga for a couple of chapters once crapuya came in.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Itachi also used *Win*d, huh?

Not surprised. :ignoramus


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 4, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Poor TenTen   The half-a-page is positive, though!



I know right? At least no one is gonna say she didn't use the Bashosen again!

Hey Seleentau, can you please put up the page with the Sage Tools being described?


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2014)

Itachi has both Yin and Yang.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Itachi had Yin+yang!!and 3 elements.
Obito had all elements+yin.
the all elements is thanks to the rinnegan most likely and being the juubi's jin.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

I've long since stopped posting leaks. No idea where those guys find them, I'm out. Sitting here in a half-asleep state, saving every picture I see. Sorry, please don't ask for anything for at least the next 12 hours. ^^'


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> I wanna know the names of the Kage... who cares about eight pages of Naruto, really? ._.



I do.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh God, Itachi didn't have Doton and Raiton to be like Rikudo.

Fucking fuck.

In before Hiruzen had all 7 elements like Rikudo.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Oh my, Itachi has Lightning, too? Is that how he forcibly discharged Sasuke's Chidori back in the hallway in part 1?
> 
> Could Enton be Fire + Lightning?



Itachi has Fire, Water and Wind.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Oh God, Itachi didn't have Doton and Raiton to be like Rikudo.
> 
> Fucking fuck.
> 
> In before Hiruzen had all 7 elements like Rikudo.



Hagoromo had kekkei moura which means he could also use all fusions as well.
Basically like Kaguya.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

Suetachi still Kishi's favorite


----------



## Hasan (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Oh God, Itachi didn't have Doton and Raiton to be like Rikudo.
> 
> Fucking fuck.
> 
> *In before Hiruzen had all 7 elements like Rikudo.*



That's what I'm waitin' for. 

Also, no love for Kaka-sensei?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Hagoromo had kekkei moura which means he could also use all fusions as well.
> Basically like Kaguya.



There are still people who don't know that that translation was wrong?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> There are still people who don't know that that translation was wrong?



Don't break my balls.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Sasuke has all elements as well?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

> There are still people who don't know that that translation was wrong?



What's the right one?


----------



## Hasan (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Sasuke has all elements as well?



He has the Rinnegan, so yes ? he should have access to all nature transformations.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 4, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Suetachi still Kishi's favorite


Honestly given Izanami is Izanagi's mirror, a technique that uses both Yin and Yang, it shouldn't be a surprise there. However why the hell did Itachi get *wind*?


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 4, 2014)

has Ashura's page been translated yet?it would be interesting to know if he was a jinchuriki.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> There are still people who don't know that that translation was wrong?



wrong?what do you mean?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> What's the right one?



Can't remember. But Kaguya's Gudodama doesn't contain all advanced natures, neither does it contain wood.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

So Sauce has all five elements (Rinnegan) and what else?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Kakashi please


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

So Sasuke just like Naruto has all 5 chakra natures. Figured.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Look at Sasuke's favorite.
Yeah dat Sasuke.


----------



## om0cha (Nov 4, 2014)

Kushina is listed as one of the relationships on Naruto's profile but not Minato  Seems Naruto's a mummy's boy.

Also on his profile are: Sakura, Gaara, Sasuke, Killer Bee, Kurama, Iruka and Itachi.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So Sasuke just like Naruto has all 5 chakra natures. Figured.



Indeed, not surprised, dat Rinnegan.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 4, 2014)

You're nothing but a troll now, jinnobi. Stop signing up to this site and get a fricking life.

Do we know Hinata's elements yet?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Yo ℜai, if it's Sasuke without the Rinnegan, don't put my name on it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

ℜai said:


> @Grimmjowsensei :



Zomfg translate please


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

So I got Sasuke's. Now I'm just waiting on Minato and Madara.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Madara's is up.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

I hope Kaguya gets a lot of pages :33


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So I got Sasuke's. Now I'm just waiting on Minato and Madara.



Got Madara's. One to go. 

I need four: Sharingan, MS/EMS, Rinnegan, Rinnesharingan.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

So Madara also has yin and yang.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So Madara also has yin and yang.



I believe it's the full Yin/Yang like Hagoromo. One of the DB page translations mentioned fragmented Yin/Yang release.

Kinda skimmed it.


----------



## herobito (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Itachi had Yin+yang!!and 3 elements.
> Obito had all elements+yin.
> the all elements is thanks to the rinnegan most likely and being the juubi's jin.



how does obito not have yang? madara taught him yin yang release, has hashi cells, mokuton and was a juubijin.  

dat itachi.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Madara has yang because he added hashirama's cells into himself and awakened Hagoromo's eyes.
However Sasuke still has only yin which means that his Rinnegan was indeed granted by Hagoromo .
Obito's profile also proves that being a jin dosen't give you Yang so that means that being a jin was not the reason for Madara having Yin/Yang release like hagoromo.


----------



## Rai (Nov 4, 2014)

More to come.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Madara has yang because he added hashirama's cells into himself and awakened Hagoromo's eyes.
> However Sasuke still has only yin which means that his Rinnegan was indeed granted by Hagoromo .
> Obito's profile also proves that being a jin dosen't give you Yang so that means that being a jin was not the reason gor Madara having Yin/Yang release like hagoromo.



If Hashirama's cells gave Madara Yang, then Obito and Sasuke should also have it, right?

Yeah, Madara confirmed he had both Yin/Yang prior to ever becoming the Jinchuuriki; back when he explained everything to Obito.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

I think madara has yin/yang + the 5 elements because of the Juubi.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

I do want to see the entry of susanoo as well though seeing as we still don't have a definitive answer as to what unlocks it. Some people argue that you have to have the MS in both eyes to awaken it while others argue that you need to possess amaterasu and tsukuyomi. Hopefully this DB will finally answer that. Not to mention I'd like some more information on PS.

Now give me Minato!


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

ℜai said:


> More to come.



fucking Minato please!


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Madara has yang because he added hashirama's cells into himself and awakened Hagoromo's eyes.
> However Sasuke still has only yin which means that his Rinnegan was indeed granted by Hagoromo .
> Obito's profile also proves that being a jin dosen't give you Yang so that means that being a jin was not the reason for Madara having Yin/Yang release like hagoromo.



So does that mean Evils spoiler theories may be wrong?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Whats yin & Yang ? 
And why does Itachi have it and Sasuke don't ?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 4, 2014)

Anything on Hinata's and Sakura's pages?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

So the shinobi with all 5 elements have been Hagoromo, Naruto, Sasuke, Madara, and Obito, right? I think that's it so far.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Whats yin & Yang ?
> And why does Itachi have it and Sasuke don't ?



He doesn't have yin-yang release. That's different from having yin and yang separately. But he likely has yin and yang because he had izanami, which like izanagi seems to be a form of yin and yang.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

ℜai said:


> More to come.



You did them yourself, didn't you? Youuu... 

What about the old Kage? I want their names! Oh, and Minato of course! Do those asap, please :3


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I think madara has yin/yang + the 5 elements because of the Juubi.



Rinnegan gives you all five elements (Sasuke also possess all five, and Nagato too).

Madara claimed to hold both Yin/Yang as an old geezer. I say claimed, because Black Zetsu trolled his, "_this black dude is a deluded copy of me, created from my will._"


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I think madara has yin/yang + the 5 elements because of the Juubi.



he has it due to the rinnegan(5 elements,,,for now till we get further info) and adding Hashirama's cells into himself.
he mixed Yin+yang(indra+ashura) and achieved the power of hagoromo.
I dont know if he has kekkei moura like hagoromo though.


----------



## herobito (Nov 4, 2014)

something on susanoo would be nice to explain kakashis lol.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

herobito said:


> something on susanoo would be nice to explain kakashis lol.



I thought we all agreed to pretend as if that event never occurred.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

I heard NS is confirmed?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So the shinobi with all 5 elements have been Hagoromo, Naruto, Sasuke, Madara, and Obito, right? I think that's it so far.



Kakuzu, Hiruzen, and that Zetsu with Yamato, and probably even Hashirama.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Providers fucking kidding us. Uchiha's and fodders all around.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

ℜai said:


> I am not the provider.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the provider.



You're botting, you're lying.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

ℜai said:


> I am not the provider.
> I am not the provider.



I know. 



Klue said:


> You're botting, you're lying.



& this.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Kakashi (((((


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

ℜai said:


> I am not the provider.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the provider.



What's your source then? 2ch?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 4, 2014)

Stop crying for specific characters. You'll get them, who cares when.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Kakuzu, Hiruzen, and that Zetsu with Yamato, and probably even Hashirama.



Kishi will probably add Kakashi to that list.

Zombie arc be damned.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 4, 2014)

Neji's element affinity doesn't include wind? ...


----------



## om0cha (Nov 4, 2014)

Deathgun said:


> Anything on Hinata's and Sakura's pages?



I'm interpreting this as a pairing focused question and so accordingly tried to translate parts that seemed relevant. The usual disclaimer applies that mistakes might be present in my translations.

One of the Hinata panels had the comment: Like how she was once saved, this time it is Hinata who gently heals an injured Naruto's spirit/heart. Oh, and her 'favourites' part is basically she's loved Naruto since waaaaay (emphasis there) back. She was too shy to talk to him so often watched from the shadows.

On the Sakura page with her hugging Naruto: The commentary is talking about how she used to think of Naruto as the annoying guy that chases after her, but she is now one of the people who thinks importantly of him and understands him well. Stuff about how she believes Naruto will become Hokage one day and has decided to protect that dream. And something about how it's in order to repay Naruto for liking her all this time.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 4, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Stop crying for specific characters. You'll get them, who cares when.


Someone's a buzzkill.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

om0cha said:


> I'm interpreting this as a pairing focused question and so accordingly tried to translate parts that seemed relevant. The usual disclaimer applies that mistakes might be present in my translations.
> 
> One of the Hinata panels had the comment: Like how she was once saved, this time it is Hinata who gently heals an injured Naruto's spirit/heart.
> 
> On the Sakura page with her hugging Naruto: The commentary is talking about how she used to think of Naruto as the annoying guy that chases after her, but she is now one of the people who thinks importantly of him and understands him well. Stuff about how she believes Naruto will become Hokage one day and has decided to protect that dream. And something about how it's in order to repay Naruto for liking her all this time.



Well i guess that really seals the deal if there was any doubt after the movie info came out.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2014)

Orochimaru having all elemets???


----------



## om0cha (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Well i guess that really seals the deal if there was any doubt after the movie info came out.



The comment from Hinata's panel probably isn't anything conclusive on its own. Can't see what image the comment was referring to but likely it was that scene with Hinata smacking Naruto's face during the war - in which case it's a comment about how she was finally able to do something similar for him, as he has done for her. Interestingly I haven't glimpsed anything about Hinata on Naruto's pages but might have to take a closer look later.

But I concede the movie spoilers are pretty damming.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Orochimaru is a beast.

Five elements, Yin, and Yang. :sanji


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

OROMOFOCHIMARU!!!!
Rikudou-level confirmed and stronger than Itachi.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Orochimaru having all elemets???



Who needs the stinkin' Rinnegan?


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

Why can't I hold all these elements?  

It seems some characters were put through a random element generator.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Orochimaru... the one and only worthy villian... <3


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Who needs the stinkin' Rinnegan?



Chill out dawg.


----------



## Phemt (Nov 4, 2014)

lol all those elements yin+yang and still gets 1 shotted by Uchiha's.

Nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Orochimaru did use the Five-Element Seal waaaaay back in the Forest of Death on Naruto.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Phemt said:


> lol all those elements yin+yang and still gets 1 shotted by Uchiha's.
> 
> Nothing you can do about it.



And one of the Uchihas later was beaten as shit by Killer B. Dat power levels in Part 2


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Well orochimaru wanted to achieve hagomormo's power so i don't find that surprising in the least.
he added to himself powers to achieve that.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> And one of the Uchihas later was beaten as shit by Killer B. Dat power levels in Part 2



Perfect Jinchuuriki. 


[SIZE=-2]... and the most gangsta mother fucker on the planet.[/SIZE]


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Nov 4, 2014)

Also it's likely that Orochimaru got all these elements with body experimentation and fushi tensei (absorbing chakra/elements of his vessels).


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Phemt said:


> lol all those elements yin+yang and still gets 1 shotted by Uchiha's.
> 
> Nothing you can do about it.



Yeah, elemental affinity doesn't prevent getting oneshot.

I don't get why people are hyped for those shitty charts either.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Perfect Jinchuuriki.
> 
> 
> [SIZE=-2]... and the most gangsta mother fucker on the planet.[/SIZE]



And who the fuck cares. Orochimaru was able to win against Hiruzen... A man called the strongest mofo Hokage ever.

If no... Take Raikage owning Psycho Sasuke later on as well

The power levels have been so fucked up in part 2. That's the reason we don't have stats in this book


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah, elemental affinity doesn't prevent getting oneshot.
> 
> I don't get why people are hyped for those shitty charts either.



It's either that, or bitch over the lack of stats. 


I'm not mad though, you?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm kind of surprised at Orochimaru having all 5 chakra natures + yin and yang.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Elements = fodder






om0cha said:


> I'm interpreting this as a pairing focused question and so accordingly tried to translate parts that seemed relevant. The usual disclaimer applies that mistakes might be present in my translations.
> 
> One of the Hinata panels had the comment: Like how she was once saved, this time it is Hinata who gently heals an injured Naruto's spirit/heart. Oh, and her 'favourites' part is basically she's loved Naruto since waaaaay (emphasis there) back. She was too shy to talk to him so often watched from the shadows.
> 
> On the Sakura page with her hugging Naruto: The commentary is talking about how she used to think of Naruto as the annoying guy that chases after her, but she is now one of the people who thinks importantly of him and understands him well. Stuff about how she believes Naruto will become Hokage one day and has decided to protect that dream.* And something about how it's in order to repay Naruto for liking her all this time.*



Friendzone?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Orochimaru shouldn't be surprising. He wanted to learn all jutsu of this world. It would've been an epic fail if he didn't know all elements


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

What's that in Sasuke's favourite? Little Sasuke readying an arrow? Is his hobby archery now or is it referring to times as a kid spent with Itachi?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Elements = fodder




This. Neji had three and he never used any at all. They're mostly useless.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> It's either that, or bitch over the lack of stats.
> 
> 
> I'm not mad though, you?



I am semi-mad. Those charts give you the illusion of having something to talk about. But actually they are redundant. 

I miss stats so much


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Second Kazekage's name is 沙門 Samon/Shamon, which is a Buddhist term for a wandering monk (shramana). It literally means Sand-Gate.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 4, 2014)

Ahhhh,Yeahhh!My nicca,Orochimaru.


Arya Stark said:


> Elements = fodder


[YOUTUBE]Q7Y33pFsnQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Hasan said:
			
		

> The Kage aren't given any name. At least, the Kazekage, including even Gaara's father. The DB is only mentioning "Kazekage (Shodai/Nidaime/Sandaime/Yondaime)".



Oh really?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Give me Minato! Then I'd like to see some jutsu entries.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

oh guys oro is not a sage confirmed.
he has no sage mark under his elemental circle unlike naruto and hagoromo,


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Is that the slug place in Katsuyu's page!?

Edit: Nope seems to be Mt. Myoboku.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Give me Minato! Then I'd like to see some jutsu entries.



apparently they go by the number of pages. Minato should still be way too far. -______-
maybe 100 more pages...


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> oh guys oro is not a sage confirmed.
> he has no sage mark under his elemental circle unlike naruto and hagoromo,



I think I just heard UltimateDeadpool pop a bottle of champagne.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol, those elements are completely arbitrary aren't they? Goes to show that databooks are shit because those chakra natures are in no way supported by the manga.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Oh really?



My bad. They are just not in English (as it is usually written for other characters); our translator friend saw Nidaime Kazekage's. . .


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Is that the slug place in Katsuyu's page!?
> 
> Edit: Nope seems to be Mt. Myoboku.



It's about all three of them.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Orochimaru went through several Fushi Tenseis and is now possessing body made up from Hashirama's DNA. I was surprised by Inton _and_ Yoton though.


----------



## RandomLurker (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Orochimaru is a beast.
> 
> Five elements, Yin, and Yang. :sanji



Can't learn every jutsu if you don't have every element


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

It seems like it's going the way most predicted as well. Naruto and Sasuke have gotten the most pages with each of them getting 8. Madara and Obito are right behind them with 6. Itachi and likely Minato are behind them with 4 pages each.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Lol, those elements are completely arbitrary aren't they? Goes to show that databooks are shit because those chakra natures are in no way supported by the manga.



Not really. Kakashi did state that Jonin level characters have AT LEAST 2 elements. U_U
+
if Kishi showed every single thing in the manga, then the Databook won't have any purpose. lol


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 4, 2014)

Hashirama will most likely get 6 pages as well. 

Kishi better reveal how he died.

inb4 ninja aids.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2014)

Karin and Dan have both Yin and Yang but not Naruto and Sasuke.

WTF.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

holy crap Karin


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

All these shitty characters getting more pages than Kaguya, Hamura and Hagaromo


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> All these shitty characters getting more pages than Kaguya, Hamura and Hagaromo



Why are you surprised? None of those characters appeared all that much, especially Hamura. They're not going to have more pages then people like Naruto, Sasuke, Madara, Obito, etc.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> All these shitty characters getting more pages than Kaguya, Hamura and Hagaromo



well kaguya is supposed to get more pages and hagoromo has one page that will hopefully give a full review on him.


----------



## Rai (Nov 4, 2014)

More to come.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

How the fuck does Karin have yin and yang?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

ℜai said:


> More to come.



thanks Rai, please get the pages on teh Rinnegan techs and Nagato pages!!


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Kakashi? Come on


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

Kaguya doesn't even have enough panels to fill 3 pages.


Dan has 3 elements + yin yang

Karin has 2 elements + yin yang 

Elements are being thrown around like candy


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Dan got a proper entry. Hiruzen's father seems to got one also. Hoping for Sakumo and Hanzo to get one too.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

What would you expect? Dan was a really talented Shinobi. As for Karin, I can't explain it.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Dan was aiming for Hokage position and was given solid stats(yeah, I know) in DB2. Karin got Uzumaki-bloodline + Oro's training/experimenting on.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 4, 2014)

om0cha said:


> I'm interpreting this as a pairing focused question and so accordingly tried to translate parts that seemed relevant. The usual disclaimer applies that mistakes might be present in my translations.
> 
> One of the Hinata panels had the comment: Like how she was once saved, this time it is Hinata who gently heals an injured Naruto's spirit/heart. Oh, and her 'favourites' part is basically she's loved Naruto since waaaaay (emphasis there) back. She was too shy to talk to him so often watched from the shadows.
> 
> On the Sakura page with her hugging Naruto: The commentary is talking about how she used to think of Naruto as the annoying guy that chases after her, but she is now one of the people who thinks importantly of him and understands him well. Stuff about how she believes Naruto will become Hokage one day and has decided to protect that dream. And something about how it's in order to repay Naruto for liking her all this time.


Wait, if she wants to repay Naruto for that does that mean she wants him to keep liking her?


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 4, 2014)

Kimimaro got a data book entry. What a delightful surprise.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

the wiki will have so much to do.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Kankuro... wtf. Why would a puppeteer need so many elements?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Why are people so shocked. Jonin are meant to have at least 2 elements - STATED IN THE MANGA.

Those who have yin and yang, it's no big deal. Those come under genjutsu and clan specific jutsu, and sensory jutsu and all sorts. 

Dan was going to become Hokage, no surprise he has 3 elements and yin yang. Seems Uzumaki all have water element too.

Elements aren't just being thrown around. Dunno why people are crying.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Wait, if she wants to repay Naruto for that does that mean she wants him to keep liking her?



most likely like tsunade to jiraya ,it's out of friendship and pity.
but lets wait for the translation to clear that up once and for all.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Alex Payne said:


> Dan got a proper entry. Hiruzen's father seems to got one also. Hoping for Sakumo and Hanzo to get one too.



Hiruzen's father won't get an entry, he'll get some little box. I'd be surprised if we get more than his name and some background story.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Not really. Kakashi did state that Jonin level characters have AT LEAST 2 elements. U_U
> +
> if Kishi showed every single thing in the manga, then the Databook won't have any purpose. lol



Have you really looked at the elements some of those people have?They've become inflationary as shit. Remember, usually it takes a year or two of dedicated training to master an element so Neji for example wasted at least three years on mastering three different elements he never uses. Never. Sai somehow got four elements though all he uses is that paint jutsu of his. Water and Yang were a given since he can give his drawings life and paint is a fluid so it is water based. But then he also got Fire and earth. Are we supposed to believe that that paint jutsu of his is a combination of four elements?


----------



## Rashman (Nov 4, 2014)

Where's Hidan's page?


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Have you really looked at the elements some of those people have?They've become inflationary as shit. Remember, usually it takes a year or two of dedicated training to master an element so Neji for example wasted at least three years on mastering three different elements he never uses. Never. Sai somehow got four elements though all he uses is that paint jutsu of his. Water and Yang were a given since he can give his drawings life and paint is a fluid so it is water based. But then he also got Fire and earth. Are we supposed to believe that that paint jutsu of his is a combination of four elements?


Sai used Doton-burrowing tech after Orochimaru vs KN4.


----------



## PAWS (Nov 4, 2014)

Shikkostu forest on Katsuyu's page?


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

How does Kushina have Yin Release?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Rashman said:


> Where's Hidan's page?



There's no Hidan in this book.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

OK someone is fucking with me... Still no Kakashi


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Kyu said:


> How does Kushina have Yin Release?



All those sacred Uzumaki sealing jutsu and chakra chains of course


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

Konan.


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

Kyu said:


> How does Kushina have Yin Release?



The elemnts for each character are so random, they've literally never used. Gai has LIGHTNING elemental affinity!!! AND NO EXPLANATION! !?


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Have you really looked at the elements some of those people have?They've become inflationary as shit. Remember, usually it takes a year or two of dedicated training to master an element so Neji for example wasted at least three years on mastering three different elements he never uses. Never. Sai somehow got four elements though all he uses is that paint jutsu of his. Water and Yang were a given since he can give his drawings life and paint is a fluid so it is water based. But then he also got Fire and earth. Are we supposed to believe that that paint jutsu of his is a combination of four elements?



That's what I'm saying, in previous DBs we had only the elements that the characters were shown using, here it's random as fuck, it takes years to master your primary element and even longer to master secondary ones yet Kankuro, who only uses puppets, has 4.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

*Ha*take Kakashi comes after sa, ta and na. We are at ka.

It's [Ka Ki Ku Ke Ko] => [Sa Shi Su Se So] => [Ta Chi Tsu Te To] => [Na Ni Nu Ne No] => [Ka Ki Ku Ke Ko].

We are at KOnan. So you'll have to wait some more.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

@Rasen: Ah...are those Uzumaki techs confirmed Yin jutsu?


----------



## Azula (Nov 4, 2014)

Do we have kushina's age yet?


----------



## Rashman (Nov 4, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> There's no Hidan in this book.










Hidan rules all, my friend. This book wont exist without him.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 4, 2014)

Kankuro has four?!?!? and he hasn't been seen since around 530? WTFFFFFF HAHAHAHAHA this is a JOKE


----------



## olehoncho (Nov 4, 2014)

Whoa, Samui was 29 and Omoi is 16.
Manga ages... wow.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

So, Minato died being ~19 years old Hokage?


----------



## Hasan (Nov 4, 2014)

Konohamaru has 2 elements, and third one – Yang manipulation. 

Hiruzen's grandson, afterall.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Rashman said:


> Hidan rules all, my friend. This book wont exist without him.



No Hidan was one of the very first things that were confirmed, back at 2 o'clock in the morning or so.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

Damn, there goes my headcanon of Samui bein in her late teens/early twenties.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> Do we have kushina's age yet?



Yes. She's 24.


----------



## olehoncho (Nov 4, 2014)

She was only 2 years younger than Asuma lol.
That woman had some aging hacks.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> *Ha*take Kakashi comes after sa, ta and na. We are at ka.
> 
> It's [Ka Ki Ku Ke Ko] => [Sa Shi Su Se So] => [Ta Chi Tsu Te To] => [Na Ni Nu Ne No] => [Ka Ki Ku Ke Ko].
> 
> We are at KOnan. So you'll have to wait some more.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Yes. She's 24.




Holy shit.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2014)

Does the chart mean they have an affinity for the element, or does it just mean they have used jutsu from that nature.


----------



## Azula (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Yes. She's 24.



Thanks


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Alex Payne said:


> Sai used Doton-burrowing tech after Orochimaru vs KN4.



I've looked at B's abilities and noticed the overlap between his and Sai's skills. It seems that Ink is a combination of fire, water and the ability to bring the drawings to life is yang. If we add that doton technique you mentioned, then I think I was too hasty with my opinion of the legitimacy of Sai's abilities.

I stick to my opinion about Neji however.



Chaelius said:


> That's what I'm saying, in previous DBs we had only the elements that the characters were shown using, here it's random as fuck, it takes years to master your primary element and even longer to master secondary ones yet Kankuro, who only uses puppets, has 4.



Yeah he is as bad as Neji. I was thinking perhaps they added the abilities of his human puppet to his, just like they add the abilities of the bijuu to the ones of their jinchuuriki, but Sasori could use fire and Kankurou lacks that ability wheras he somehow has lightning when it was explicitly shown that he needed Omoi's lightning to neutralize Deidara.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 4, 2014)

Fuck Yeah!Dat Danzo has 2 mutha fuckin pages.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

So, Jiraiya still solos itachi.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 4, 2014)

Kyu said:


> How does Kushina have Yin Release?



Same reason as Karin has both Yin and Yan. Because Kishi just flips a coin to see who get what.
At lest I think she does. 
That get it when it's fill in right?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


>



lol, I was wrong. It's

It's [A I U E O] => [Ka Ki Ku Ke Ko] => [Sa Shi Su Se So] => [Ta Chi Tsu Te To] => [Na Ni Nu Ne No] => [Ha Hi Fu He Ho] => [Ma Mi Mu Me Mo] => [Ya Yu Yo] => [Ra Ri Ru Re Ro]

Now we are at Shi/Ji.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Konohamaru barely makes sense(gifted, Kagebunshin user, Fire from Sarutobi Clan and Wind from training with Asuma) but Kankuro having Raiton and still asking for another Raiton-user to counter Deidara... doesn't look good. Maybe he was preoccupied + his Raiton sucks. But still.



Hussain said:


> So, Jiraiya still solos itachi.


Just like Oro with more natures. Oh, wait...


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Where I can read this?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

> It's [A I U E O] => [Ka Ki Ku Ke Ko] => [Sa Shi Su Se So] => [Ta Chi Tsu Te To] => [Na Ni Nu Ne No] => [Ha Hi Fu He Ho] => [Ma Mi Mu Me Mo] => [Ya Yu Yo] => [Ra Ri Ru Re Ro]
> 
> Now we are at Shi/Ji.



So no Kaguya?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Alex Payne said:


> Just like Oro with more natures. Oh, wait...



Oro got that after he transferred himself to Zetsu. Also, with ET he curfodderstomp itachi, get over it.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 4, 2014)

Revy said:


> Fuck Yeah!Dat Danzo has 2 mutha fuckin pages.



I think that makes good sense. He was quite the antagonist for some time. I can't fathom to full page given to Konohamaru and Iruka though, perhaps even Kankurou.


----------



## Tam (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> the kages names
> 
> QUOTE]First Kazekage: Reddo? (烈斗) (reading unclear)
> Second Kazekage: Shamon (沙門)
> ...





> Every single Raikage: A


Looks like they are too stupid to use full names.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Nov 4, 2014)

Itachi having wind affinity is probably a reference to japanese tradition, in which weasels are frequently associated with wind.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> So no Kaguya?



We already had Kaguya at O, because Ootutuki. Yes, that's her name, apparently. It sucks.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Jiraiya actually makes sense. He taught basic Futon and Suiton to Yahiko and Nagato.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

ℜai said:


> @Rosi:  -



thanks  some translation would be  appreciated 

So Obito is confirmed 31 and as tall as Kakashi


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

Does no one find Gai having lightning style the most weirdest out of ALL character's given elements !


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> Does no one find Gai having lightning style the most weirdest out of ALL character's given elements !


No. I can totally see him training like crazy usual trying to outperform Kakashi's Raikiri. Power of Youth is no joke.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

Zetsu has all 5


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm happy for Jiraya having only one less element than oro and having Senjutsu unlike Oro,
just shows that jiraya was a skilled warrior without the need special powers(aside of senjutsu ,though that was a learned ability).


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

Alex Payne said:


> No. I can totally see him training like crazy usual trying to outperform Kakashi's Raikiri. Power of Youth is no joke.



I so wish this was on panel


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Yeah he is as bad as Neji. I was thinking perhaps they added the abilities of his human puppet to his, just like they add the abilities of the bijuu to the ones of their jinchuuriki, but Sasori could use fire and Kankurou lacks that ability wheras he somehow has lightning when it was explicitly shown that he needed Omoi's lightning to neutralize Deidara.


He was using his puppets at the time so, yes, he needed Omoi. However, your argument is like suggesting someone can't open a door because they need someone to get the door when they have grocery in their hands.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 4, 2014)

hatake kakashi-master of all five elements. blessed with the power of the gods, his ability to to manipulate space time ninjutsu instantly makes even makes even the akatasuki  pale in comparison. his most prominent talent however is his ability to a deduce an opponent's fighting pattern and develop a counter strategy in the midst of battle.



ninjutsu:5	
taijutsu: 4.5
genjutsu: 4.5
intelligence: 5
strength: 4
speed: 5
hand seals: 5


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> How the fuck does Karin have yin and yang?



Well if I remember right. 
One breath live into some thing and the other make live right? Well that is her healing bite then. As it heal(breath in live) and make new skin,bone ...ect(making live)
I will not be surprise if Sakura and Tsunade both have yin and yan.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

No natures for Chiyo. I am disappoint.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

konohamaru has wind and fire, that means he can potentially use futton rasenshuriken though he'll need more chakra. perhaps SM is in his future?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Samui is 29 I got to say I did not see that coming.

Konan was 35, meaning Yahiko and Nagato were also around that age. It does make sense. Kushina who would be 41 was brought to Konoha after the destruction of her country when she was somewhere between 6 and 10. That fits with my theory that Madara engineered its destruction to get his hands on toddler Nagato.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Kakashi is new Hiruzen


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Kakashi is new Hiruzen



except he lives up the hype.


----------



## Tam (Nov 4, 2014)

Muu likes Trollkage?


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

> konohamaru has wind and fire, that means he can potentially use futton rasenshuriken



FRS is Naruto's creation and became his signature move. Maybe he'd help Konohamaru with an Ash Rasengan(don't ask me how this works) like Kakashi aided in his Fuuton training.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Samui is 29 I got to say I did not see that coming.



How this work? rookie team usually the same age


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Tam said:


> Muu likes Trollkage?


Likes to fight against him probably. Troll's face in that panel is priceless.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Ohnoki is just a Mu clone. They have exact same abilities


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Gunners said:


> He was using his puppets at the time so, yes, he needed Omoi. However, your argument is like suggesting someone can't open a door because they need someone to get the door when they have grocery in their hands.



And that analogy is flawed because puppeteers are the masters of multitasking. If Kankurou could have used lightning him using his puppets at the time wouldn't have precluded him.And it doesn't explain his lack of fire either. Sasori could use it so it should be there if one of his puppets gave him that ability.


----------



## Rai (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm tired of this shit.

Here is the source for the pages: Link removed


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> How this work? rookie team usually the same age



Samui must be the sensei.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Good job Rai, now everyone is going to rapidly hit the link and slow it down.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> And that analogy is flawed because puppeteers are the masters of multitasking. If Kankurou could have used lightning him using his puppets at the time wouldn't have precluded him.And it doesn't explain his lack of fire either. Sasori could use it so it should be there if one of his puppets gave him that ability.


Nope. Your reasoning is flawed. 

You don't get to throw the channelling of two types of chakra natures (The chakra needed for strings, and lightning natured chakra) under the same umbrella. What you're expecting falls just short of a bloodline limit.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Where characters element stated? I cant find it


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Tobi has his own page?

Question mark?

What the hell?


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Samui must be the sensei.



Then who's Bee?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2014)

Spiral Zetsu is  ? mark. Why? The series is over so there is no need to keep the mysteries going.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Then who's Bee?



The extra sensei, like Jiraiya.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Still no Hokage's -_-

Looool, nagato's doesn't have yang


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Still no Hokage's -_-
> 
> Looool, nagato's doesn't have yang



He doesn't have Yin.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Spiral Zetsu is  ? mark. Why? The series is over so there is no need to keep the mysteries going.



I have a feeling this doesn2t cover up the whole manga. 

Otherwise why would they release it BEFORE last chapter? Look at how FMA handled it for example.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Spiral Zetsu is  ? mark. Why? The series is over so there is no need to keep the mysteries going.



Databook only covers up to the end of Volume 71 (chapter 690).


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> He doesn't have Yin.



Hanks for correction


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

So nagato has pretty much what i thought he would.
being uzumaki he had yang and never got the yin and that was the reason he could only use the yang aspect of powers of the rinnegan and not Madara's inherent Yin dojutsu powers.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Hanks for correction



Thanks.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Nope. Your reasoning is flawed.
> 
> You don't get to throw the channelling of two types of chakra natures (The chakra needed for strings, and lightning natured chakra) under the same umbrella. What you're expecting falls just short of a bloodline limit.



We have seen puppeteers use elemental ninjutsu through their puppets so I don't think that would take a bloodline limit ability. So according to this Omoi's actions were helpful but unnecessary in the end. And Kankurou somehow lost Sasori's ability to use fire.

What it comes down to is that if the elements of the puppets are counted as part of the elements of the puppeteer, Kankurou should have fire and if they don't there's no way he should have that many elements in the first place.



Edo Madara said:


> Then who's Bee?



Kumo operates under a different system from Konoha. It could be that after Omoi and Karui became genin they were put under B to learn and once they became Chuunin they were assigned their permanent platoon under Samui.


----------



## PAWS (Nov 4, 2014)

Some instances of yin and yang are confusing.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

I hope they get the jutsus section fast. 
(after they put Minato)


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> So nagato has pretty much what i thought he would.
> being uzumaki he had yang and never got the yin and that was the reason he could only use the yang aspect of powers of the rinnegan and not Madara's inherent Yin dojutsu powers.



IDK.

Obito hadn't used Madara's powers either.

And Six Path jutsu are both anyway. Think Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Rinnnnnnn!!!!Pretty good elements for her.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow, even rin hahaha


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> IDK.
> 
> Obito hadn't used Madara's powers either.
> 
> And Six Path jutsu are both anyway. Think Chibaku Tensei.



yea you are right. they were just not the original users of the eyes.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> So nagato has pretty much what i thought he would.
> being uzumaki he had yang and never got the yin and that was the reason he could only use the yang aspect of powers of the rinnegan and not Madara's inherent Yin dojutsu powers.



Yin just limbo jutsu anyway


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Are these coming in any particular order? I really want to see Kakashi and Sakura's elements.

HOLY SHIT KAKASHI. Naruto and Sasuke BTFO. But it makes what he said about Kakuzu really, really silly.


----------



## phlogistinator123 (Nov 4, 2014)

This is strange that Nagato could only use the Yang aspect of the Rinnegan.

How come then, the databook puts that he could use all elements, including Yin and Yang?


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Where you can see the elements?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Yin just limbo jutsu anyway



not just that but susanoo as well and genjutsu.
basicly EMS powers.
i can't wait to see limbo tech entry.
Madara had yin/yang so limbo may be a yin/yang tech.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

KAKAKAKKAKAKSHIIIIIII!!!!


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

KAKASHI FUCK YEAH


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

How the fuck itachi have yang?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol Kakashi had all chakra natures for like three chapters and then he lost them again. But that's not what the databook shows. Talk about false advertising.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Kakashi is Orochimaru level.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm looking at the elemental chart, and have no idea of what I'm supposed to seeing.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

And so we have another shinobi with all 5 elements and yin/yang. This is ludicrous.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Lol Kakashi had all chakra natures for like three chapters and then he lost them again. But that's not what the databook shows. Talk about false advertising.



So it's just because Obito was possessing him? Lame.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Katon in anime was legit lol.
You know, now it would be really shame if Minato won't get 6-7 affinities. Cause its fucking random generator.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> How the fuck itachi have yang?



because why the hell not?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> How the fuck itachi have yang?



may be due to him recieving through obito 6th paths chakra which he confirmed to have gotten due to obito's possessing him.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Sakura's got water, earth, Yin, and Yang? Not bad, I guess.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

So Rin's favorite is Obito


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Divinstrosity said:


> I'm looking at the elemental chart, and have no idea of what I'm supposed to seeing.



Itachi has Water, Fire, and Wind. Yeah, I know what you want. 


Starting from the top and going right to left: 

Fire, Wind, Lightning, Earth, Water.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Considering people like Kankuro got 4 out 5 elemental natures Kakashi should have all 5 even without Obito's Sage Chakra imo. Not sure about Yin/Yang. What those symbols below his chart say?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Like what the fuck is the point of even doing these affinity charts? They practically gave everyone 3-5 elements with either yin, yang, or both. It's fucking unreal.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 4, 2014)

I see "Sannin" in Sakumo's profile. . .


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Kakashi <333333

Now my theory about him being a Hiruzen like Hokage becomes more likely


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Even fucking Sakura has yin and yang.  I'm done


----------



## MS81 (Nov 4, 2014)

Did anyone happen to make the Kakashi page? I seen the translations but not pics.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

No chart for Sakumo  Oh, well.

Same with Hanzo...


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Itachi have yang because he's the only uchiha who used clones

He must be half senju


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2014)

Poor Hanzo.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 4, 2014)

everyone has yin and yang. Just people don't have what naruto and hago got oyoudon juubi jin hax.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

A bit disappointed at the trend I'm seeing with the girls' favourite things.


----------



## Rai (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm done.

Here is the source for the pages(better quality) : 

You guys can upload it.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Santoryu said:


> hatake kakashi-master of all five elements. blessed with the power of the gods, his ability to to manipulate space time ninjutsu instantly makes even makes even the akatasuki  pale in comparison. his most prominent talent however is his ability to a deduce an opponent's fighting pattern and develop a counter strategy in the midst of battle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF is this... I thought there are no stats.

Whatever... Kakashi is Hiruzen like Hokage


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol, the authors of the DB are just messing with us. Sakura actually got suiton and doton and yin and yang.



Marsala said:


> So it's just because Obito was possessing him? Lame.



How else could he have all seven natures? It makes no sense otherwise.


At this point I think those charts don't signify the chakra natures the shinobi has mastered, but the chakra natures the shinobi is physically capable of mastering. Makes a lot more sense to me that way. So Sakura could one day master those four natures but right now she can only use yin yang manipulation


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Itachi having yin-yang explained why he's the least insane uchiha with will of fire


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Kakashi is Prime Hiruzen confirmed.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> A bit disappointed at the trend I'm seeing with the girls' favourite things.



At least Rin did the impossible and moved on from a crush. Even if she had to die to do it.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Kakashi is Prime Hiruzen confirmed.



Every character is Prime Hiruzen.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Also who did say no Hinata related things on Naruto's page?

Because my eyes are spying the famous KN6 scene.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Lol, the authors of the DB are just messing with us. Sakura actually got suiton and doton and yin and yang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think it's just the chakra natures shinobis are currently able to perform, not necessarily at peek levels. Otherwise, Kakashi's fappage of Kakuzu no longer makes much sense.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

BTW what are the 2 symbos under the elemens on Kakashi?


----------



## om0cha (Nov 4, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> A bit disappointed at the trend I'm seeing with the girls' favourite things.



Agreed. Can't say I'm surprised though. I think in that interview floating around there was something about Kishimoto wasn't comfortable drawing girls in the beginning. Evidently not comfortable with creating their characters either.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 4, 2014)

They should've had a chart for how many panels it'd take for Itachi to solo various characters. 

For instance, it'd probably take one panel to solo Ten-Ten, and 20 to solo Nagato.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> BTW what are the 2 symbos under the elemens on Kakashi?



Kekkei Genkai and Summoning.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

WTF kaguya has no senjutsu!


----------



## Rai (Nov 4, 2014)

Hinata and Hashirama posted here: would've been beaten before he had a chance to activate Izanami


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kekkei Genkai and Summoning.



OK Kekkei Genkai is done for... But still he is Hiruzen like Hokage. Now fodder my ass you all

And I bet he will get more in the movie. FTG or Sakumo shit incoming


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> WTF kaguya has no senjutsu!


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Also who did say no Hinata related things on Naruto's page?
> 
> Because my eyes are spying the famous KN6 scene.



The transformation is shown, but I don't see Hinata being mentioned. I could be missing her name, I guess.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

And Danzo lacks Summoning icon. They didn't bother to be accurate it seems.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

KAGUYA


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2014)

Hashirama !

Still no mention how he died.  And no age.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Alex Payne said:


> And Danzo lacks Summoning icon. They didn't bother to be accurate it seems.



So Orochimaru lacking the Sage icon is meaningless.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> I think it's just the chakra natures shinobis are currently able to perform, not necessarily at peek levels. Otherwise, Kakashi's fappage of Kakuzu no longer makes much sense.[/FONT]



Or that fappage about Nagato being able to use all chakra natures. Or Hiruzen's ability to use all elements.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> So Orochimaru lacking the Sage icon is meaningless.


Indeed


----------



## Rai (Nov 4, 2014)

Hokages:


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Agreed with bearzerger about element


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Hashirama has no Yin, but he had that Darkness genjutsu in part one.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 4, 2014)

looks like naruto design team. Just put elements into hats and randomly picked for each character.
Not like elements matter at this stage.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Tobirama with every nature... And Summoning? Methinks Kakashi's stats are his own and not influenced by Obito.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

kaguya has no senjutsu.
that's the most rediculous thing ever.
how can hagoromo have senjutsu but not kaguya?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

This is just getting better and better. Hashirama has all 5 plus yang. Tobirama has all 5 plus yin and yang. Minato has 3 plus yin and yang. Tsunade has 4 plus yang. Hiruzen has all 5 plus yin and yang. 



I don't know if I can take this DB seriously anymore.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Hinata is Fire and Lightning?



Just like Sasuke.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Hinata has only two elements and neither Yin nor Yang. But they're Fire and Lightning which are the same as Sasuke's primaries so I guess she's compatible with Naruto?


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2014)

Tobirama has all elements,  and loves fishes. 

As for summoning, it should be Edo Tensei.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> kaguya has no senjutsu.
> that's the most rediculous thing ever.
> how can hagoromo have senjutsu but not kaguya?



Hagoromo created it? We need translations for those two.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Ok I'm going to stop here. I can't find it within myself to even bother anymore. My first impression was correct, that chart is completely arbitrary and it should just be ignored, because it contradicts what we've seen in the manga.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

MINATO!!


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Or that fappage about Nagato being able to use all chakra natures. Or Hiruzen's ability to use all elements.



Nagato's hype was screwed during the Alliance wide earth wall incident. 

I hate Kishi.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Or that fappage about Nagato being able to use all chakra natures. Or Hiruzen's ability to use all elements.



Talking about sense after seeing the whole war... Yeah awesome.

But well think what you want. Kakashi is still da man


----------



## om0cha (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Also who did say no Hinata related things on Naruto's page?
> 
> Because my eyes are spying the famous KN6 scene.



I don't see her name on Naruto's page either. But on the other hand, plenty of Naruto's name on Hinata's 4 pages.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Minato got Senjutsu icon but not Jinchuriki icon. Unless I mistook one for another.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hinata is Fire and Lightning?
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Sasuke.



Those elements compliment Naruto's.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

You people who take these stupid Databooks seriously must feel silly


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

It's like Kishi just said fuck it and decided to give every character in his manga all 5 elements plus yin and yang.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Sakura's got water, earth, Yin, and Yang? Not bad, I guess.



So Sakura does have yin and yang? Well then I guess I was right with Karin having it do to her healing bite as I guess Sakura have it as well do to her healing seal.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Nagato's hype was screwed during the Alliance wide earth wall incident.
> 
> I hate Kishi.



Oh yea that wall incident.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Hagoromo created it?



How does this even make sense to you?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Hagoromo created it? We need translations for those two.



even if he did, she fused with the tree, the powers of hagoromo and hamura came from Kaguya they inherited her power.
the tree itself is pure natural chakra.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

This DB is worthless, I'm glad there's no stats going by the way they assigned elements, everyone would have random fives all over the place.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Ok I'm going to stop here. I can't find it within myself to even bother anymore. My first impression was correct, that chart is completely arbitrary and it should just be ignored, because it contradicts what we've seen in the manga.



Hmmm, those elemental affinities in some cases may just mean that a character has POTENTIAL to become a beast with said element. Like Naruto had the wind affinity before even mastering FRS.

Same with Sakura for example being able to potentially become really good in water or earth if she trains in that stuff a bit.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Same elements, nice dark hair and dojutusu, Hinata is female sasuke


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Can someone tell me what Trollkage's name is? ***getsu


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

All these elements are pointless.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> This DB is worthless, I'm glad there's no stats going by the way they assigned elements, everyone would have random fives all over the place.



That would be enjoyment on the highest level. So much rage because Sakura and Karin get 5s in everything. 

This DB is truly worthless. When half the characters in it possess all 5 elements and yin and yang despite that not even being possible per Jiraiya then that pretty much seals it.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

Minato & Kushina are the same age. Neat.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Minato & Kushina are the same age. Neat.



They were classmates you know.

KakaMei gets additional support. They are of an age.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Nov 4, 2014)

Juubi's chakra was noted by Kurama to be SIMILAR to nature energy - meaning it was not exactly senjutsu. Kaguya merging with it thus makes no senjutsu icon in the DB believable, at least to me. Aside of some blatant mistakes (no summoning icon for Danzo, among others) I treat this book seriously - I mean, as far as a product for pure fans goes Kishimoto and editors probably don't expect casual readers to take things deeply.


----------



## om0cha (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Same elements, nice dark hair and dojutusu, Hinata is female sasuke



That scene with Naruto telling Sakura that Sasuke is way cooler than Sai just popped into my head. Cept now Sasuke is way cooler than -- err....prettier than Hinata.

Can't beat the real thing


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

I think people are confusing having affinities for every element(what Nagato had) and being able to use every element after years of training(what Hiruzen had). If you have affinity - you can perform jutsu of said element on a very high level. That was Kakuzu's hype - every tech was on the level of someone with specific affinity.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

> They were classmates you know.



Have no idea why, but I always thought Minato was a couple years older.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

24 was always my stab-in-the-dark estimate of Minato's age when he became Hokage, had Naruto, and died.

Also lol at Kisame of all people having four elements.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Juubi's chakra was noted by Kurama to be SIMILAR to nature energy - meaning it was not exactly senjutsu.





*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Nature Energy itself.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Juubi's chakra was noted by Kurama to be SIMILAR to nature energy - meaning it was not exactly senjutsu. Kaguya merging with it thus makes no senjutsu icon in the DB believable, at least to me. Aside of some blatant mistakes (no summoning icon for Danzo, among others) I treat this book seriously - I mean, as far as a product for pure fans goes Kishimoto and editors probably don't expect casual readers to take things deeply.



Then they are idiots. Those databooks aren't made for casual readers. Casual readers don't buy that stuff. They are made for the fanatic readers who go over everything with a microscope.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 4, 2014)

Is there any pics of Kakashi's databook page guys?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

MS81 said:


> Is there any pics of Kakashi's databook page guys?



They're in the Collection thread, bottom of page 3.


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

Where to view each hokages elemental affinities?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Minato was 24? Damn. That's young as shit and yet he was still chosen as Hokage.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> Where to view each hokages elemental affinities?





Just go to the left a few pages.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh and that black lightning apparently doesn't have anything to do with either yin or yang. Neither Darui nor 3rd Raikage have either. In fact Darui and him share only one element: Lightning. 

I'd say the databook makes the manga seem consistent.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

I mean while kaguya was presented as the most powerfull entity in the series it was actually Hagoromo who has all the powers(senjutsu, kekkei moura, jin,summonin, 5 elements+yin+yang+yin/yang).
she should have had at least the same powers as Hagoromo.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Where's Naruto stats


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Then they are idiots. Those databooks aren't made for casual readers. Casual readers don't buy that stuff. They are made for the fanatic readers who go over everything with a microscope.



I disagree. I can't call myself THE FAN of Naruto manga, but I remember myself buying all kinds of supplementary materials for story-heavy games I played (Xenosaga, for example). No doubt there are many japanese 'simple fans' (for the lack of a better term) who nonetheless want to know more about the manga world and clear their doubts - whether they follow the data blindly or not is a wholly different matter. I personally enjoy this stuff, believe in the info (because what else is there other than manga showings - frankly full of limitations - themselves?), but I don't treat it as the ULTIMATE TRUTH and SRS BUSINESS. I have more things to do in life than put my emotions in any manga.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Kabuto also didn't get Summoning. Yeah. Unless that icon means something else.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 4, 2014)

Darui's profile looks so shoddily done.


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Just go to the left a few pages.



Im on my phone and accessing that site looks all screwy. Can you link the image if possible please?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

Karin's stats are absofuckinglutely jokes.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Only thing I care about from this DB now are the jutsu descriptions. Everything else can burn for all I care.



Arya Stark said:


> Karin's stats are absofuckinglutely jokes.



Most characters stats (or affinity charts) are jokes.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Only thing I care about from this DB now are the jutsu descriptions. Everything else can burn for all I care.



BDers aside, I think most of the Library is in the same boat.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Karin's stats are absofuckinglutely jokes.



Karin = Ino = Sakura


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

The techs pages will soon be uploaded.
the elemental charts are far from being consistent but they are all we have, let's hope at least some of them will be explained within the DB.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto has yin-yang right?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> BDers aside, I think most of the Library is in the same boat.



May I remind you that Amaterasu burns as hot as the sun and does so for seven days


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Karin = Ino = Sakura



Wait Ino is out as well? 
I now Karin and Sakura has the same stats.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> May I remind you that Amaterasu burns as hot as the sun and does so for seven days






			
				Amaterasu said:
			
		

> _The high temperature is like the sun..._



Oh? Where'd you here that? 




			
				Amaterasu said:
			
		

> _...and one time touching it is the last._



Well, shit.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Disappointed minato didn't have more elements. I know he died young but still, he should've at least had water.  Oh well, he has Gamabunta for water I guess.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Minato is just weak man just 3 elements


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Karin = Ino = Sakura



What an insult to Sakura.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 4, 2014)

Kabuto is a failure, less elements then Orochimaru, Sasuke, Kakashi, Tobirama or even Jiraiya.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

What yang Itachi used for?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Wait Ino is out as well?
> I now Karin and Sakura has the same stats.



earth, water yin and yang baby.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> What yang Itachi used for?



He invented Exploding Shadow Clone, combining Yang and Fire.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Naruto has yin-yang right?



Naruto has yang, but it's not clear since it seems that through hagoromo's power he can use Yin/yang (omniyoton) as well.It's not the same as having Yin and yang.using them together is something only hagoromo could use.
there is a page dedicated to this but we need the full translations.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Minato is just weak man just 3 elements



How many did Itachi have?


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Minato is just weak man just 3 elements



Itachi has the same you clown.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Minato is just weak man just 3 elements


Even here Kishi put him and Itachi on par.
The only difference - Itachi's Suiton/Minato's Raiton.

Dat brothers.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Kyu said:


> How many did Itachi have?



He is weak too 

New trend : The more elements a shinobi has, stronger they are :ignoramus

edit : 



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> Itachi has the same you clown.



so mad


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey can any one tell me what are the little marking under the elements? I hear one is sage mode why the other is summoning but I have let to hear what the other two is.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Obito's barrier that walled off Gedou Mazou from even the Hachibi is B rank? Really?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Minato is just weak man just 3 elements



You're making yourself look bad Grimm seeing as how Itachi's only got 3 as well.

Edit: Madara's massive katons are B rank? Seriously?


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2014)

Paper Ocean is A-rank.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Same elements, nice dark hair and dojutusu, Hinata is female sasuke



even got similar back story of both spying on  little naruto


----------



## Epyon (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> You're making yourself look bad Grimm seeing as how Itachi's only got 3 as well.
> 
> Edit: Madara's massive katons are B rank? Seriously?



No Katon can go higher then B, i guess.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Reverse Harem no Jutsu is D rank? Wasn't Harem no Jutsu A or B rank?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

There's Madara's PS. Need that page translated ASAP!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol Izanami. 

Big images small text ? Nice Kishi, so there won't be anything extra here.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Reverse Harem no Jutsu is D rank? Wasn't Harem no Jutsu A or B rank?



The judges deducted points in the artistical score.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Paper Ocean is A-rank.



1 Billion paper bombs manipulated and only received rank A?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> There's Madara's PS. Need that page translated ASAP!



Looks like it's separate from putting the Susano'o onto the Kyuubi as a jutsu.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 4, 2014)

Shikamaru's new Shadow jutsu requires both Katon and Earth element why exactly?? It's still just a tangible shadow.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

B-ranked Madara's Fan Jutsu > Naruto's Bijudama S-ranked.
Dafaq am i reading?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Looks like it's separate from putting the Susano'o onto the Kyuubi as a jutsu.



Seems like it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

How old is Shisui ?



Klue said:


> 1 Billion paper bombs manipulated and only received rank A?



it is a shit technique so 


edit : 

Madara is 1.79 and 71 kg. I am more or less the same with 3-4 kgs on him. 

But thats strange, Madara looked like a big dude. I assumed he'd be around Jiriaya's size. Its probably the hair.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> B-ranked Madara's Fan Jutsu > Naruto's Bijudama S-ranked.
> Dafaq am i reading?



Rank relates to acquisition difficulty, not power.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

E-rank - Learned by Academy students. Are the basic and most fundamental techniques for all ninja.
D-rank - Genin-level techniques. Can be achieved by all genin, though many ninja only learn their "type" of technique.
C-rank - Chūnin-level techniques. Sometimes learned by genin who have trained extensively.
B-rank - Jōnin-level techniques. Require high levels of chakra to use.
A-rank - Kage or jōnin-level techniques. Require great control over one's chakra and may be forbidden.
S-rank - Secret, extreme level techniques. Are typically unique to a single user.

Kekkei Genkai, unique abilities and Tailed Beast Skills normally do not have a rank.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

This databook is only good for lulz


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol The 3rd Raikage's ultimate finger stab is B-Rank. Chidori was A and Raikiri S.

The verdict: Databooks have been shit, are shit and will always be shit.


----------



## Azula (Nov 4, 2014)

lolkaton


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

The 3rd Raikage's Nukite is only a B rank jutsu? Seriously?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> it is a shit technique so



With prep, even Itachi would die.

Susano'o, raped from all sides. No Hashirama DNA, means no 10 minutes of Izanagi with one eye. 

:ignoramus


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Lol The 3rd Raikage's ultimate finger stab is B-Rank. Chidori was A and Raikiri S.
> 
> The verdict: Databooks have been shit, are shit and will always be shit.



Finger stab isn't a more compex jutsu than raikiri. But Raikage has an immense strength behind his hits, so ultimately it is more deadly. But I always knew there wasn't that big of a gap between two techniques.

Imagine if Sasuke was physically alot stronger. He could have killed A.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 4, 2014)

Where is Kisame? Where are you my blue baby!?


----------



## Epyon (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> With prep, even Itachi would die.
> 
> Susano'o, raped from all sides. No Hashirama DNA, means no 10 minutes of Izanagi with one eye.
> 
> :ignoramus



He has two eyes.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Harem jutsu is D rank.

Kaguya is owned by D rank jutsu

Kaguya = fodder

:ignoramus


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Rosi said:


> This databook is only good for lulz



appears so. :rofl


----------



## Epyon (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Finger stab isn't a more compex jutsu than raikiri. But Raikage has an immense strength behind his hits, so ultimately it is more deadly. But I always knew there wasn't that big of a gap between two techniques.



Then why is Raikiri S-rank compared to Raikage's technique B-rank? should be a HUGE gap.


----------



## Azula (Nov 4, 2014)

kamui shuriken


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 4, 2014)

We get it Kishi, that NaruHina is a given. 4 pages for Hinata and her Lion Fisting technique. Quite an overkill don't you think? Ino the heroine is only getting one page. She'd better get her Shintensen mentioned too somewhere else.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Epyon said:


> He has two eyes.



Izanagi only last for a few seconds normally.

No Hashirama DNA. :ignoramus


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> E-rank - Learned by Academy students. Are the basic and most fundamental techniques for all ninja.
> D-rank - Genin-level techniques. Can be achieved by all genin, though many ninja only learn their "type" of technique.
> C-rank - Chūnin-level techniques. Sometimes learned by genin who have trained extensively.
> B-rank - Jōnin-level techniques. Require high levels of chakra to use.
> ...



Looks like the unranked jutsu have exceeded the ranked jutsu in number.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

What the rank of Jinton? I can't see it. It doesnt look like "-" rank.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

read my post about jutsu rank


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Finger stab isn't a more compex jutsu than raikiri. But Raikage has an immense strength behind his hits, so ultimately it is more deadly. But I always knew there wasn't that big of a gap between two techniques.
> 
> Imagine if Sasuke was physically alot stronger. He could have killed A.



If that was the case why would the potency of the jutsu decrease the more fingers you use? If it was a jutsu that relied on physical strength why the hell wouldn't he use his entire hand? What do you think causes more damage your entire fist or a single finger?
Also if it was physical strength how was it able to break through his own lightning armor. 
Also why wouldn't Naruto simply have clashed his Rasengan against it if it was inferior to the Chidori? 

I've said it before, in the manga the potency of a raiton jutsu is determined by concentration the most amount of power focussed in the smallest possible space. Finger < Hand < full body
Raikage stab > Raikiri/Chidori > Raiton armor


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Did he just make the 8th Gate Rank A? :rofl

Dear Lord!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Epyon said:


> Then why is Raikiri S-rank compared to Raikage's technique B-rank? should be a HUGE gap.



Thats not how it works. Rank determines the difficulty of learning it. It doesn't directly relate to raw power.

And like I said, Chidori may have better penetrating power, but 3rd raikage is shittons stronger than Sasuke or Kakashi, so he can cause more damage with an inferior technique.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Jinton is probably S rank


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

How long is it going to take to translate all this ?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey any one seen the Uzmaki chains yet?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

can't wait for all the rinnegan techs to be translated!!1


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Did he just make the 8th Gate Rank A? :rofl
> 
> Dear Lord!



It's just that Elephant punch move. Though it's funny that it has the same rank as Ura Renge.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

I see something related with Hiraishin. There are Minato and Tobirama, and FTG seal.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Gates not unique jutsu, anyone can learned it, that's why it ranked A.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Here's a full compilation of the DB pages we've got so far. It's far more useful than searching for pages.



Any idea how to download all of these in one go? Jdownloader doesn't work... can anyone create a rar for zippyshare or so?


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 4, 2014)

Kakashi having all 5 elemental natures + yin and yang was pretty cool though


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Gates not unique jutsu, anyone can learned it, that's why it ranked A.


Hiraishin isn't unique either.

Lol regular Hiraishin is S-Rank, but that switch Tobirama and Minato pulled against Obito is A-Rank.

They didn't even put the work into it to make it consistent with the previous databooks.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Kitsuchi's mountain jutsu is a B rank jutsu? The fuck is wrong with these people?


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

FRS should be A instead S rank


----------



## gojo (Nov 4, 2014)

what about Tsunade ??
can anyone translate her page ?


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hell ya!!


----------



## Hexa (Nov 4, 2014)

So, Jiraiya didn't know that a bunch of ninja are capable of all five elements?  I guess maybe they didn't "master" the elements?

Also, I'm a bit confused by Darui not having a yin type despite the black lightning.  The whole yin recomposition + lightning  =  black lightning idea sounded pretty solid before seeing that.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Tobirama's taijutsu against Madara was a juts of B-rank.
Hiraishin Swap is A-rank.
Lol, Hiraishin-stage 2 is A rank. 
Where is fucking long-named jutsu? It should be S-rank easily.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

By the standards of this databook Rasengan and Chidori should be C-Rank. At most.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

seel

Can you translate this please?


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

Super Bijudama S-rank? Nice.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hiraishin is A ranked.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Madara and Obito only need to used high amount of chakra for B rank katon while Rasengan and chidori need high chakra control to used


----------



## Epyon (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> FRS should be A instead S rank



Why? It's most definitely unique to Naruto and certainly dangerous. It destroys everything near it on a cellular level.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

2014 people still think size of the technique determines how difficult it is to learn.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Hiraishin is A ranked.



It was S ranked in the second databook, though.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 4, 2014)

Tobirama has all da powas!!!


Don't care if it's BS,it's BS that makes me happy.
[YOUTUBE]y6Sxv-sUYtM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

SasuSaku on the alternative cover together again.  It was the same with databook 3.

Kiba has tow elements. 

Kushina is pairing fodder confirmed.

Naruto has extensive profile. His favourite is probably ramen.

Itachi's profile is also extensive. His favourite is dango.

Obito has huge profile with backstory.

Sasuke has an interesting profile, quite solid and more concerned about his path then his abilities.

Maddy has beast profile. One of his faces in the profile is that crazy one where he's laughing maniacally. 

Orochimaru has all elements. I have no idea what his favourite is. Seems like its drugs IDK.

Gaara only has three elements. That's disappointing.

Katsuya is associated with Leaf. The three sage places are in her page.

Dan has three elements and yin-yang. His favourite is Tsunade's necklace.

Karin has two elements and yin-yang. Her favourite is that drawing of Sasuke, she's an IRL Sasuke fangirl confirmed.  Associated with Sound.

Killer B has an extensive profile. It pleases me.

Konan has four elements. Her favourite is paper stuff and she has something about Yahiko.

Konohamaru looks cute as fuck.

Jiraiya has six elements.

Zetsu has an extensive profile. Finally geting information about him.

Oonoki has extensive profile.

TenTen has half a page. 

Nagato has all elements but Yin. Interesting that. His favourite is his dog.

Rin looks cute, 2 pages. Her favourite is to support teammates.

Bitch ass snake boss makes an appearance.

Kakashi has all elements. His faovurite is IchIcha. There's a panel with him visiting Rin's grave and in ANBU gear. Good feature on him, 4 pages. There's panels about Obito and Rin, and stopping Sasuke from hurting Sakura.

Sakura has earth and water, yin-yang. Her favourite is related to saving Sasuke from darkness. A lot of info on her abilities and two sections for Naruto and Sasuke. Wants to protect Naruto's dream to be Hokage. Loves Sasuke romantically since she was a little kid.

Hinata has 4 pages talking about Naruto-kun. That's what her profile is about. Naruto-kun over and over again for four pages.

The frogs are associated with Leaf.

Suigetsu still associated with Kiri. I doubt he'll go back to sound.

Hashirama's profile is so cute. Has three pages about his story with Madara. Hashi is tall 185cm.

Tobirama is complete beast. He has 7 elements

Sarutobi also has 7 elements.

Minato is a loser, only has three and yin-yang. Most suck ass Hokage. His favourite thing are Jiraiya's novels. Confirmation that he's a wanker.

Tsunade has a yin seal but has no yin element. LOL. Still, five elements, strong Hokage. There's stuff with Sakura and her favourite is gambling since she was a kid. And there is DanTsu as well, awww, and no Jiraiya. 

Kisame has a bitch ass pose.

Gai has some bitch ass poses too. His favourite thing is rivalry with Kakashi.
His papa has a bitch ass pose and no elements. He's Lee and his favourite is his kid. Aww.

Me has four elements. There's a Zabuza panel in there. In b4 he was the guy who left at the altar. Her favourite is be a bride. <3

Yahiko had three elements.

Ino has two elements and Yin-Yang. One of those odd ones along with Sakura. her favourite are flowers. I can't believe she only gets one page.

Raikage is a loser with three elements. His favourite is his bro I think.

Lee's profile makes me depressed. His favourite is guts.



PikaCheeka said:


> Finally canon weight.



He's heavy for an anime character. It pleases me.



Revy said:


> Pika dropped the manga for a couple of chapters once crapuya came in.



That name also pleases me.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

User's abilities can influence even the basest of techniques. Stuff like Kuchiyose and Shunshin are low-rank yet Raikage and various Summoners uses those techs at a very high level.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Revy said:


> Tobirama has all da powas!!!
> 
> 
> Don't care if it's BS,it's BS that makes me happy.
> ...



Except the ones that matter.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

FRS is S ranked.the SM version.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 4, 2014)

Has any one translate this page yet?

I'm still trying to get what 5 is all about.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Hiraishin is A ranked.



what a shit technique.

Where is A's profile btw ?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Well at least Night Guy is S rank.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes, Infinite Tsukyomi.

Time to settle the score, Blink-kun.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Hiraishin is A ranked.



I think that's the second step only.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

I thought Hiraishin Switch(Mawashi?) and Hiraishin 2nd step/Lvl 2 are A-rank. Not Hiraishin itself. Which is weird but maybe it doesn't include difficulty of learning Hiraishin. Just difficulty of performing those variants when you already have Hiraishin. But you do use Hiraishin for those and it is S-Rank... Kishi-logic.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

lol this databook is completely contradicting the last one and the manga too

What a piece of shit 



> Pika dropped the manga for a couple of chapters once crapuya came in.



how many hours did it take you to come up with that name?


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

So, Hiraishin is S-rank jutsu, but the jutsus required Hiraishin are B/A-rank? So these jutsu are easier to use than the jutsu they based on?
[YOUTUBE]ritZxM_uejA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

wait didn't use Tobirama use Hirashin @ that instance ? 

Why is it a B rank jutsu ?


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

From these books we can see how great writer Kishimoto is


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yes, Infinite Tsukyomi.
> 
> Time to settle the score, Blink-kun.



there are also the kaguya techs and rinnegan techs,
better wait for a translator klue before settling anything


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Alex Payne said:


> I thought Hiraishin Switch(Mawashi?) and Hiraishin 2nd step/Lvl 2 are A-rank. Not Hiraishin itself. Which is weird but maybe it doesn't include difficulty of learning Hiraishin. Just difficulty of performing those variants when you already have Hiraishin. But you do use Hiraishin for those and it is S-Rank... Kishi-logic.



Since Kishi doesn't do those databook stats himself you can't fault him for them.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Muu's invisibility is B rank.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Muu's invisibility is B rank.


We need a translation. Expecting it to be a simple combination of camouflage and chakra suppression.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Limbo & Six Paths Senjutsu. 


The Rinnegan and Rinnesharingan are right around the corner.


----------



## PAWS (Nov 4, 2014)

The rank scale went up for this databook. You have things like Night guy which is S rank. So FTG is not going to be the same as that.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Except the ones that matter.



[YOUTUBE]Q7Y33pFsnQU[/YOUTUBE]


			
				Grimmjowsensei said:
			
		

> what a shit technique.


A shit technique that was used to sneak up on a jin..._thrice_.



			
				Gilgamesh said:
			
		

> how many hours did it take you to come up with that name?


1 min. I'm very good at coming up with insulting names for ppl/characters.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Muu's invisibility is B rank.



It's not hard to learn


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

It'll be weeks if not months before all this is translated.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Kakshis Raikiri shits on them all <3


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Okay, so now we're showing 8 techniques per page?


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2014)

Looking at the clearer page, Second Mizukage's name is Hoozuki Gengetsu


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 4, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Has any one translate this page yet?
> 
> I'm still trying to get what 5 is all about.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Geg said:


> Looking at the clearer page, Second Mizukage's name is Hoozuki Gengetsu



Thx, finally Trollkage has a name


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> It'll be weeks if not months before all this is translated.



Not if they just focus on the important entries.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Raikiri shouldnt be S rank, what made it diiferent than chidori anyway?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow Raiton no Yoroi is B rank. And A's chop is C rank and liger bomb is B rank.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Geg said:


> Looking at the clearer page, Second Mizukage's name is Hoozuki Gengetsu



Geg, all dojutsu related stuff first please. Starting with Infinite Tsukyomi.

Klue will love you long time.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Raikiri shouldnt be S rank, what made it diiferent than chidori anyway?



Raikiri isn't actually the name of the technique. Technique is Chidori but Kakashi's Chidori gained the nickname "Raikiri" after it cut a bolt of lightning.

It may be more refined  than Chidori, I don't know but there is no logical explanation to it.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2014)

What a smart way to complete the Jutsu part.

Kishitmoto.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Finally canon weight.




He's shorter than Obito? How?  Did that lion mane make him look taller?



Revy said:


> Don't care if it's BS,it's BS that makes me happy.




My reaction when my favorites get asspulls.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

HETE IT IS!


so, what does it say?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you.
Now time to find out what was the other thing Kushina had beside being a Jinchuriki.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Wait, wait, wait....


Technique section ends on page 330. I don't see an entry for the Rinnegan or Kaguya's eye.


WTF is this?


----------



## PAWS (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Wow Raiton no Yoroi is B rank. And A's chop is C rank and liger bomb is B rank.



They dont seem like they are very hard to do.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> HETE IT IS!
> 
> 
> so, what does it say?



It says the attempts to use this jutsu all fail in the Jubito fight. 

And there's sth like hitting enemy with 6 Kunais, that's all.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Wait, wait, wait....
> 
> 
> Technique section ends on page 330. I don't see an entry for the Rinnegan or Kaguya's eye.
> ...



So that's it for the technique section? Damn. Extremely surprised neither the rinnegan or the rinne sharingan got a entry. Unless there's a KKG section or something.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

So what - Raiton Hound gets a proper entry but Raiden gets a small description? What is this.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So that's it for the technique section? Damn. Extremely surprised neither the rinnegan or the rinne sharingan got a entry. Unless there's a KKG section or something.



Yeah, pretty much. I'm speechless. Kishi totally boned me this week.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

Where is Ino's profile?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> It says the attempts to use this jutsu all fail in the Jubito fight.



SHUT UP!
this an't time for your silly jokes! 
Do you have any idea how much I was waiting for this shit!


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2014)

^ I'm serious, not joking.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Geg said:


> Looking at the clearer page, Second Mizukage's name is Hoozuki Gengetsu



Geg please start with the Rinnegan techs.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> SHUT UP!
> this an't time for your silly jokes!
> Do you have any idea how much I was waiting for this shit!



However long you have waited, I have waited years longer, for mine.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

apparently there is no entry on the absorption rinnegan tech but it may be hiding in one of the lesser entries.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> We have seen puppeteers use elemental ninjutsu through their puppets so I don't think that would take a bloodline limit ability. So according to this Omoi's actions were helpful but unnecessary in the end. And Kankurou somehow lost Sasori's ability to use fire.
> 
> What it comes down to is that if the elements of the puppets are counted as part of the elements of the puppeteer, Kankurou should have fire and if they don't there's no way he should have that many elements in the first place.



Because those puppets were more than likely hardwired to be able to use said nature.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

So, Kishi gave the half page on D-rank Harem jutsu, some shitty C-rank jutsus like usual ration strike and so on, but small panel without ranking to Minato's S/T barrier and Long-Named Jutsu.
[YOUTUBE]pNPvd0HE7Kk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> ^ I'm serious, not joking.



the sad part I think you're right, but still...


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> apparently there is no entry on the absorption rinnegan tech but it may be hiding in one of the lesser entries.



It was covered in the last Databook. And this one doesn't include anything in the current volume.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> So, Kishi give the half page on D-rank Harem jutsu, some shitty C-rank jutsus like usual ration strike, but small panel without ranking to Minato's S/T barrier and Long-Named Jutsu.
> [YOUTUBE]pNPvd0HE7Kk[/YOUTUBE]



What do you expect from a shit DB? You should be happy it got an entry. The rinnegan didn't get an entry at all. Klue is extremely sad.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

Does tieba.baidu have every page of the DB up, because I feel it's missing some.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> It was covered in the last Databook.



There are lots of things that were covered last DB. but it was one of those that like "shinra tensei"- which got entry this DB-  needed to be addressed again.
Not to mention the dojutsusu themveselve who have no entries:
no entry on the sharingan,Rinnegan or Rinnesharingan.
only a small entry on the ms patterns.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 4, 2014)

Sasuke will be shorter than Naruto


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

from the other forum:



> another interesting thing
> 
> -rasengan in all forms except rasenshuriken is A-rank
> 
> -rasenshuriken in every form used is S-rank


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> from the other forum:



Someone is unfaithful.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Someone is unfaithful.





it's the big wiki one.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Kakashi's Raikiri shits on the Raikages


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Kakashi's Raikiri shits on the Raikages



A shits on Kakashi.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> A shits on Kakashi.



Klue still in denial of the awesomness of Kakashi


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 4, 2014)

Sasuke manhandled Raikage, if only he had Raikiri or Raikiri kunai instead of Chidori... let alone Raiden. Kakashi is far better than Sasuke in speed and reflexes, he is also smarter, with bushinjutsu feints that fooled the likes of Pain, and has stronger Raiton attacks. Not to mention Kamui. 

Yeah, Kakashi shits on the Raikage.

Anyway, on topic, I'm trying to open the scans from Baidu but they don't work!!!


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

this DB is useless:
i just realized there is no entry on the meteor jutsu!!!!!!


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> this DB is useless:
> i just realized there is no entry on the meteor jutsu!!!!!!



ck ck ck
ck ck ck
ck ck ck​


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

It's pathetic how almost all the female characters have something related to men in their favorite bar


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 4, 2014)

So Spiral Zetsu/Guruguru is actually Tobi? I guess that makes sense. Has a question mark on the nature type part, I guess just for the Yin Yang part, he did show being able to use the other 5, should have Yin and Yang anyways. Zetsu does himself which is nice.

Would have liked stats, but...whatever, I'll just assume Zetsu had 6 in all and takes over the world in the final chapter.

Was really hoping that Zetsu had the same birthday as me, but it doesn't look like the date is even listed, weight either. Guy's dad is the closest to my birthday it seems. 

Most interested in knowing all the Zetsu stuff, but would like to know everything from the databook, too bad it'll probably take a while for it all to get translated.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol at Jiraiya's flashback when he was impressed by Nagato's six element's affinity like he never saw it. Looks like he didn't check himself, cause he had six affinities too.

That DB is horseshit. Third page for Itachi's Katon Shurikens and small panel for Minato's possible ultimate. Fucking fuck.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

No entry on one of the strongst jutsus displayed in the manga that appeared in the game and what not
nothing about the meteor


----------



## SaiST (Nov 4, 2014)

Nom, nom, tears. Nom, nom. 

I'll be looking toward to translations Enton: Kagutsuchi, and the two Susanoō related entries. 

[EDIT] - Wait, did they *re-list* the Rasengan and Rasenshuriken?...


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Well we all wanted a DB.  Too bad it turned out to be a useless piece of shit.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Nom, nom, tears. Nom, nom.



Reparations for losing Sasuke?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Nom, nom, tears. Nom, nom.
> 
> I'll be looking toward to translations Enton: Kagutsuchi, and the two Susanoō related entries.
> 
> [EDIT] - Wait, did they *re-list* the Rasengan and Rasenshuriken?...



Naruto has 2 pages on the rasengan variants which is A listed
and 2 pages on the SM FRS which is S ranked.


----------



## Rashman (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> No entry on one of the strongst jutsus displayed in the manga that appeared in the game and what not
> nothing about the meteor



That will be in the next databook after the manga ends.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> this DB is useless:
> i just realized there is no entry on the meteor jutsu!!!!!!


----------



## Amanda (Nov 4, 2014)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> So Spiral Zetsu/Guruguru is actually Tobi? I guess that makes sense.




Wait, what? Where it says so? Can you give a direct link?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Rashman said:


> That will be in the next databook after the manga ends.



Along with Hidan, right?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> kaguya has no senjutsu.
> that's the most rediculous thing ever.
> how can hagoromo have senjutsu but not kaguya?



Because he developed Senjutsu... 

When you think about things, it is not that outlandish. Senjutsu is, in a way, similar to Ninshu in the sense that the user is using their chakra to connect to nature. It's also worth noting that Senjutsu and Ninjutsu are similar in their application but fundamentally different. 

Kaguya more than likely focused on using her chakra to use Ninjutsu as opposed to connecting to the Earth. It fits with her greed as it would all have to belong to her as opposed to her tapping into it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 4, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Wait, what? Where it says so? Can you give a direct link?





ℜai said:


> Spirial Zetsu and...:



"Tobi" is right there for the name.

Also, I notice a toilet there in the favorite part...he really loves shit.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> No entry on one of the strongst jutsus displayed in the manga that appeared in the game and what not
> nothing about the meteor



But four F ing pages of Naruto-KUN Naruto-KUN Naruto-KUN.

And I LIKE Hinata. She's within my top five faves. This DB is really shit though.


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

Look. Im going to give you guys some advice.  Please don't get offended or neg me. It's just advice.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Might Guy


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Wait there is no Hidan entry?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Tobi as Spiral Zetsu makes a shit load of more sense considering how Tobi acted.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Wait there is no Hidan entry?



Lol, nope.

Even among all of the fodders, Hidan wasn't included.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Wait there is no Hidan entry?


Yep.  No Hidan entry whatsoever.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 4, 2014)

Have scans about ino already been posted?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, nope.
> 
> Even among all of the fodders, Hidan wasn't included.



And that's sad to considering this book included characters like fucking Inari in it.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 4, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Yep.  No Hidan entry whatsoever.



well hidan was straight bullshit. You cant explain him and yashin hidan was a onepeice character level haxx


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

So no meteorite and no Hidan.
nothing else not included?
the absorption tech that madara used and sasuke used are also not in the DB.
but aside of that nothing else?


----------



## Rashman (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Along with Hidan, right?



He is really not there? 



Hexa said:


> Yep.  No Hidan entry whatsoever.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

So naruto did get his unique 6th paths senjutsu mode from Hagoromo directly.
It's a bit different to the one madara and obito used through the juubi.
not surprising since Hagoromo possesses senjutsu while kaguya dosen't going by the DB.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> So no meteorite and no Hidan.
> nothing else not included?
> the absorption tech that madara used and sasuke used are also not in the DB.
> but aside of that nothing else?



Anything after 690. 

Sasuke trapping all 9 Bijuu with Genjutsu, his orb-less Chibaku Tensei, stealing chakra from the Bijuu, using Susano'o in place of the Mazou, Indra's Arrow, and the new Rinnegan absorption while attacking issue.

Basically, all of the latest Rinnegan feats I used to torment Blink-kun. 



Rashman said:


> He is really not there?



I feel a little better now. Thanks Rashman.


----------



## Rashman (Nov 4, 2014)

I'll pretend Hidan is so special that there is no information about him.... 








Klue said:


> I feel a little better now. Thanks Rashman.




.....


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 4, 2014)

Why there aren't databook entries on Raiden, Raikiri Kunai and Kamui Raikiri?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Anything after 690.
> 
> 
> Sasuke trapping all 9 Bijuu with Genjutsu, his orb-less Chibaku Tensei, stealing chakra from the Bijuu, using Susano'o in place of the Mazou, Indra's Arrow, and the new Rinnegan absorption while attacking issue.
> ...



perhaps the movie will elaborate on that .


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Why there aren't databook entries on Raiden, Raikiri Kunai and Kamui Raikiri?



I saw entries for the Lightning Wolf, and Kamui Raikiri.



vered said:


> perhaps the movie will elaborate on that .


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Why there aren't databook entries on Raiden, Raikiri Kunai and Kamui Raikiri?



Because this DB is shit. 



Klue said:


> I saw entries for the Lightning Wolf, and Kamui Raikiri.



You sure it wasn't the kamui shuriken that you saw? Because I never saw an entry for Kamui Raikiri.

Edit: It seems kamui raikiri was there. Just went back and saw it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Anything after 690.
> 
> Sasuke trapping all 9 Bijuu with Genjutsu, his orb-less Chibaku Tensei, stealing chakra from the Bijuu, using Susano'o in place of the Mazou, Indra's Arrow, and the new Rinnegan absorption while attacking issue.
> 
> ...



There there.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> HETE IT IS!
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> so, what does it say?



Did someone translated this already?


----------



## solid-soul (Nov 4, 2014)

Is this all the info for the databook?


----------



## Amanda (Nov 4, 2014)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> "Tobi" is right there for the name.
> 
> Also, I notice a toilet there in the favorite part...he really loves shit.




Cheers. 

My problem with this is the simple fact that silly!Tobi has that spiky black hair, while Spiral Zetsu obviously doesn't. And who would wear a mask... that's just the replicate of their own face? Plus, we see the moment when silly!Tobi transitions into serious!Tobi (when Tobi is holding the rescue team from getting to Sasuke during the Itachi vs Sasuke fight), and there we get a good look at his Sharingan. Again something Spiral Zetsu obviously doesn't have. 

So I'd rather say Tobi is just his name, and Obito took that too while copying his personality and speech patter and while using his face as a basis for the new mask. Basically Spiral Zetsu was the inspiration for this tardy alter ego that was silly!Tobi.

Edit: Oh, and after Itachi's death Obito said to Sasuke that they have already met before, which must have been when silly!Tobi and Deidara faced Sasuke.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Why there aren't databook entries on Raiden, Raikiri Kunai and Kamui Raikiri?


Kamui Raikiri and Raiden have mini-entry with just description in the last part of DB. Raikiri Kunai got nothing unless I missed it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 4, 2014)

Its pretty sad that even with having four whole pages to herself, Hinata's profile doesn't contain a single image that even slightly shows her teammates

At least Neji got that single solitary tiny picture...


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> I saw entries for the Lightning Wolf, and Kamui Raikiri.



Lightning Wolf is Raiju Hashiri no Jutsu, the Raikiri extended in a long range version, shaped as a wolf, that Kakashi uses against Pain. Raiden is Lighting Transmission, or Lightning Chain, the one where Kakashi creates a connession between two Raikiri, his and a clone's, and runs slicing forward, he used to slice the V2 chakra arms and to stop Gedo Mazo's arm. I saw Kamui Shuriken but not Kamui Raikiri!


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

I believe this one is for Kakashi's Lighting Shadow Clone: 



Left column, second entry: ?

Left column, top panel: 

Right column, third entry:


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 4, 2014)

It's gonna take me forever to catch up with all of this shit.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Yea this is one of the few translations I'm waiting on. 



This, PS, and Infinite Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> I believe this one is for Kakashi's Lighting Shadow Clone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd gladly thank you, but these links don't work


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> I'd gladly thank you, but these links don't work



Speak for yourself. 

Give me a second, I'll upload those links elsewhere.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2014)

I haven't dug through all the vague "more" links yet, but was Hashirama posted in any of them?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> I'd gladly thank you, but these links don't work



Updated those links. Check the post I made again.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Its pretty sad that even with having four whole pages to herself, Hinata's profile doesn't contain a single image that even slightly shows her teammates
> 
> At least Neji got that single solitary tiny picture...



While I find it hillarious because it butthurts the NarSak fans, Hinata's pages make her... pretty much worthless outside of Naruto. No comments on her lion fists, no comments on her 64 palms, no comments on her nindo, no comments on her family. It's all Naruti-kun from beginning to end. At least the shippers will be pleased. The fans of the character though? I guess they overlap with shippers, but I really can't see them being happy about this.

Oh well. 



PikaCheeka said:


> I haven't dug through all the vague "more" links yet, but was Hashirama posted in any of them?



Hashirama and Madara, pipi.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I haven't dug through all the vague "more" links yet, but was Hashirama posted in any of them?



Yes. Profile and numerous jutsu.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I haven't dug through all the vague "more" links yet, but was Hashirama posted in any of them?



Just use this link.



It has everything that's been posted so far and yes Hashirama's in there.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 4, 2014)

Naiad said:


> Have scans about ino already been posted?



Yes, but I don't think anyone posted any direct links to her page.



Altair21 said:


> Here's a full compilation of the DB pages we've got so far. It's far more useful than searching for pages.


Profile:


Yoyo jutsu thing:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Fashion stuff I think, not really about Ino but she's there:


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Updated those links. Check the post I made again.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Yes, but I don't think anyone posted any direct links to her page.
> 
> 
> Profile:
> ...



Two of those links fail pretty hard.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

Kotoamatsukami
Users: Danzo, Shisui
Type: Genjutsu
Range: All Ranges (LOL!)

Okay so i'm not the best at this so I'll give a summary instead of a word for word translation

The bold text says something like the caster can control someones consciousness turing them into a puppet. The one thing i'm not sure of is whether it says it can turn anyone in the user's eye's field of view into said puppet or if it says the enemy has to have the users eye in their field of view. I think it's the former, but this is pretty key, because if it is the former Kotoamatsukami is hax'd as fuck. I'd like to ask Steel or another translator to translate the bold line and clear up the confusion:
*意識を支配すその眼視界の者を傀儡と化する*

Anyway. The main text says that "Uchiha Shisui's Mangekyo can use the strongest Genjutsu". Then it talks about how Kotomatsukami can manipulate someone to ones benefit w/o them realizing it. Than it talks about how Kotoamatsukami is a marvelous jutsu that can lead one to victory w/o conflict. Than it talks about how it's potency even overwrites the binding of Edo Tensei. Than it talks about how Danzo snatched away Shisui's sharingan and used it on Mifune to turn him into a puppet.

I can't read anymore than that, because the pages gets blurry. 

But there you go

-----
Nothing too ground breaking except the Ranges and possibly if the person only needs to look at someone to catch them (but again i'm not sure on that)


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 4, 2014)

so we don't get to know what type of powers Ashura had,right?


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Please, translate this someone.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Kotoamatsukami
> Users: Danzo, Shisui
> Type: Genjutsu
> Range: All Ranges (LOL!)
> ...



please go over all the Rinnegan techs!!
and infinite tsukoyumi!


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Sakura, four pages; Hinata, four pages.

Take that how you will.


----------



## Rashman (Nov 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> While I find it hillarious because it butthurts the NarSak fans, Hinata's pages make her... pretty much worthless outside of Naruto. No comments on her lion fists, no comments on her 64 palms, no comments on her nindo, no comments on her family. It's all Naruti-kun from beginning to end. At least the shippers will be pleased. The fans of the character though? I guess they overlap with shippers, but I really can't see them being happy about this.
> 
> Oh well. .




She will at least get more development in the upcoming movie... 





Hidan on the other hand, Killed Asuma and his fodder best friend, helped Shikamaru grow up and yet...


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin, Infinite Tsukyomi request.

I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Two of those links fail pretty hard.



They all work for me 



Amanda said:


> Cheers.
> 
> My problem with this is the simple fact that silly!Tobi has that spiky black hair, while Spiral Zetsu obviously doesn't. And who would wear a mask... that's just the replicate of their own face? Plus, we see the moment when silly!Tobi transitions into serious!Tobi (when Tobi is holding the rescue team from getting to Sasuke during the Itachi vs Sasuke fight), and there we get a good look at his Sharingan. Again something Spiral Zetsu obviously doesn't have.
> 
> ...



Misunderstanding. I was just saying Spiral Zetsu's name is actually Tobi(I could have worded it better). It was pretty clear Spiral Zetsu was the reason Obito made "Tobi" when he first appeared. Now it's just known that Obito took his name too. 

Also, apparently his name at the time was Guruguru, so just seems like something that should be cleared up that his name is actually Tobi. 

Wish there was more explanation on this all though, like why Obito did it, and where the fuck Tobi was this entire time. Assumptions can be made, but I rather know for certain.


----------



## osricpearl (Nov 4, 2014)

No Ino? we get Shikamru, Chouji, and even Shiho but no Ino? What is the world coming to?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

osricpearl said:


> No Ino? we get Shikamru, Chouji, and even Shiho but no Ino? What is the world coming to?




*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Look further, look harder.


----------



## osricpearl (Nov 4, 2014)

That pic still not working for me. Please choose another image server. Preferably one that works for everyone, like Image Shack.

Edit: Ino's FC has pics of it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

osricpearl said:


> That pic still not working for me. Please choose another image server. Preferably one that works for everyone, like Image Shack.



Doesn't work? Nonsense, try again.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 4, 2014)

What has Yamato done in the last two hundred chapters to warrant a full page?


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 4, 2014)

what is Kakashi's lightning wolf jutsu called? and can anyone translate Sakumo's entry please? i'm still annoyed that Dai got more of an entry than Sakumo.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

osricpearl, imageshack upload:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## SaiST (Nov 4, 2014)

Estimated arrival of my two copies is tomorrow.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank god Ino doesn't have some dude she is depressed about as her favourite thing.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> While I find it hillarious because it butthurts the NarSak fans, Hinata's pages make her... pretty much worthless outside of Naruto. No comments on her lion fists, no comments on her 64 palms, no comments on her nindo, no comments on her family. It's all Naruti-kun from beginning to end. At least the shippers will be pleased. The fans of the character though? I guess they overlap with shippers, but I really can't see them being happy about this.
> 
> Oh well.


So did someone roughly translate it? It might mention some of those things in the text but yeah thats unlikely...


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone know if VIZ is going to translate DBIV?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

So the total number of characters who have all 5 elements include:

Naruto
Sasuke
Hashirama
Tobirama
Kakashi
Orochimaru
Zetsu
Spiral Zetsu
Hiruzen
Kaguya
Hagoromo
Nagato
Obito
Madara

Not as many as I originally thought and half have them due to the rinnegan (Sasuke, Hagoromo, Kaguya, Madara, Obito, Nagato) so it's not that bad I guess.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

So the translation for that is



> Hiraishin : Rasen Senkō Chō Rinbukō Sanshiki
> 
> Minato sents 6 Kunais to the enemy while getting close to him.
> It's a Jutsu minato invented to create openings on enemies.
> He had the chance to pull it off three times during the battle against Obito but ended up failing.



by Yagami1211

oh well, once asshole, always an asshole, eh Kishi?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So the total number of characters who have all 5 elements include:
> 
> Naruto
> Sasuke
> ...


+
Kakuzu.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> So the translation for that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Please post Yagami's work in the Collection Thread.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishi can't help but to continue trolling Minato even in the DB eh?


----------



## Hasan (Nov 4, 2014)

Rika24 said:


> what is Kakashi's lightning wolf jutsu called? and can anyone translate Sakumo's entry please? i'm still annoyed that Dai got more of an entry than Sakumo.



_"Raiton: Raijū Sakokiba"_ (from Google Translate)

About Sakumo — it is mentioned for the _fourth_ time that Sannin were fodders compared to him. 

Other than that, I don't know, but the word "Sannin" is mentioned, so it must be that.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Don't feel like sifting through all the pages, does anyone know the official kage names yet or would you like me to share?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

kanpyo7 said:


> Don't feel like sifting through all the pages, does anyone know the official kage names yet or would you like me to share?



Might as well share (collection thread), and can you translate Infinite Tsukyomi page for me?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Please, translate this someone.


Rasencrazyname jutsu

Basically says the Jutsu mechanic is that Minato launches six Kunai behind the enemy. The Jutsu is designed to bring forth a chink in the enemy's armor (to invoke a chance to attack). Minato used the technique against Obito but it misfired.

So yeah, really disappointing Jutsu, it's just basically Minato throwing six Kunai behind the enemy to get a chance to attack him/her with FTG. LAME!


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So the total number of characters who have all 5 elements include:
> 
> Naruto
> Sasuke
> ...


I praise Hiruzen as the only real genius here.

Orochimaru did lord knows how many experiments plus he has a zetsu body.

The Senju bros are senju. They're descendants of the sage. Senju known to be skilled in mastering all forms of ninjutsu, taijutsu, genjutsu etc. no surprise they had all 5 here.

There's a reason Hiruzen was called the professor.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 4, 2014)

Everyone and their mothers can use all the elements, and those who can't are only short 1-2.

Jutsu explanations are shit.

Can't believe I sifted through almost 40 pages for an hour, just for this bullshit.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> please go over all the Rinnegan techs!!
> and infinite tsukoyumi!


I'm really not all that interest in them, but if you have a specific one (that's a short entry), i'll try and go over it for you.

Edit: Better PM/VM 

Because your post will likely get lost here.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2014)

Tobirama has all five? 

Yet Hashi doesn't?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Tobirama has all five?
> 
> Yet Hashi doesn't?



Hashirama does have all five, just lacks Yin Release.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Please post Yagami's work in the Collection Thread.



damn you klue. 


Fine, I'll post it. 


Edit:

why the heck, you told me to post it if you already did that yourself!


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> damn you klue.
> 
> 
> Fine, I'll post it.



Don't bother, I already took care of it.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is the lowest symbol of inos affinities meaning? the one,almost outside of the scale/circle


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I'm really not all that interest in them, but if you have a specific one (that's a short entry), i'll try and go over it for you.
> 
> Edit: Better PM/VM
> 
> Because your post will likely get lost here.



please please these are the most important things there are at least for klue, me other memebers as well.
we've waited years for that.i'll give you the main ones!


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin, can you check Kaguya's page, there is an image close up of her face with an arrow pointing towards her forehead eye. Can you translate the description?


----------



## Cjones (Nov 4, 2014)

Not even a glimpse of the forest.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hashirama does have all five, just lacks Yin Release.



Didn't see him on the list and I can't find his page. Do you have a link? My phone is shit for looking at all the unnamed pages.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

Tieba baidu is not loading for me, so if anyone has this file with all the images i'm hearing about i'll be able to check things easier


----------



## kanpyo7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Turrin, can you check Kaguya's page, there is an image close up of her face with an arrow pointing towards her forehead eye. Can you translate the description?



Nothing of interest, just that eating the fruit gave her the Byakugan in her eyes and the "Rinnesharingan" on her forehead.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Didn't see him on the list and I can't find his page. Do you have a link?



Seems as if the site is down for me at the moment. 



kanpyo7 said:


> Nothing of interest, just that eating the fruit gave her the Byakugan in her eyes and the "Rinnesharingan" on her forehead.



Lame sauce indeed. 

Thank you.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Seems as if the site is down for me at the moment.



I can't get baidu to work either. 


Loving Obito's new height and weight. Damn did he pack on the pounds when the mask fell off.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lame sauce indeed.
> 
> Thank you.



that confirms she got the byakugan and the rinnesharingan from the fruit.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Can anyone translate the PS or Infinite Tsukuyomi entries?


----------



## Gonder (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hashirama does have all five, just lacks Yin Release.



so the guy who invented  one of the strongest Genjutsu Bringer-of-Darkness does not have yin release


----------



## SaiST (Nov 4, 2014)

kanpyo7 said:


> Nothing of interest, just that eating the fruit gave her the Byakugan in her eyes and the "Rinnesharingan" on her forehead.


This at least settles the matter of whether or not she had the Byakugan before eating the chakra fruit.

Would you be willing to provide at least the titles for the two entries related to _"perfect"_ Susanoō?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Gonder said:


> so the guy who invented  one of the strongest Genjutsu Bringer-of-Darkness does not have yin release



Yea dosen't make much sense.
hiruzen and his brother have both but not Hashirama?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Gonder said:


> so the guy who invented  one of the strongest Genjutsu Bringer-of-Darkness does not have yin release



Wow, good catch.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 4, 2014)

Everyone stop what you're doing!!!

We need to translate Minato's jutsu! We need to. Seriously. It could change EVERYTHING.


....oh wait, it's exactly what everyone said it would be. Oh wait...I didn't get my mind blown, and the dude just throws 6 kunai and teleports amongst them to confuse the enemy.




OKAY! ONTO THE NEXT JUTSU I WILL DEMAND SOMEONE TRANSLATES FOR ME AND FUCKIN BUG EVERYONE WITH!




			
				SaiST said:
			
		

> Would you be willing to provide at least the titles for the two entries related to "perfect" Susanoō?



Kanseitai Susano'o (PS)

Isou: Susano'o (using it to cover Kyuubi)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea dosen't make much sense.
> hiruzen and his brother have both but not Hashirama?



Smells like an attempt on Kishi's part to downplay Hashirama after he made him look significantly better than all the other hokage.

If he gets stuck with shitty, animal-assisted, Slug Sage Mode despite there being no evidence for him needing help whatsoever, we'll know it's Kishi damage-controling.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Nov 4, 2014)

SaiST said:


> This at least settles the matter of whether or not she had the Byakugan before eating the chakra fruit.
> 
> Would you be willing to provide at least the titles for the two entries related to _"perfect"_ Susanoō?



Shit, now that I look at it again it's still deliberately vague on that note. Depending on how you read it it actually could imply the opposite. 

Yeah, names are easy lol. Do you have a non-baidu link?


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 4, 2014)

Gonder said:


> so the guy who invented  one of the strongest Genjutsu Bringer-of-Darkness does not have yin release



Would have made more sense if Tobirama used that shit instead like in the animu.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

I bet Kishimoto couldn't imagine the Jutsu he gave Minato. Asshole.

3rd Kazekage name wasn't mentioned on the page with all 5 kazekages put in row?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> I bet Kishimoto couldn't imagine the Jutsu he gave Minato. Asshole.
> 
> 3rd Kazekage name wasn't mentioned on the page with all 5 kazekages put in row?



Didn't see that one. Have a link?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm sure no one cares about this, but me. However since I can't check Tieba, I just took a look at Ibusei's entry


Ibusei
55 Years Old
Kuchiyose Salamander

Talks about how he uses poison and is a big salamander. Ibusei made a contract with Hanzo long ago during a war, to kill many people.

Nothing that interesting lol, except maybe his age


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

Any Taka pages?  Don't care who.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Any Taka pages?  Don't care who.



Suigetsu:



Karin:



Juugo:


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> HETE IT IS!
> 
> 
> so, what does it say?



"Minato's Jutsu in which after throwing six kunai at the enemy, he gets in close to create an opportunity to attack. He tried to use it three times during the fight with Obito but was unable to each time."

So the best I can tell is that it's basically the same as Hiraishin only using six kunai instead of one. Like he just teleports between each one to confuse the enemy and get a chance to attack.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Loving Obito's new height and weight. Damn did he pack on the pounds when the mask fell off.



The tallest Uchiha


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

I hate thriving on other peoples tears but this too damn funny. Where is that Longnickname dude @ ? Did he stop posting after this translation ?




> Hiraishin : Rasen Senkō Chō Rinbukō Sanshiki
> 
> Minato sents 6 Kunais to the enemy while getting close to him.
> It's a Jutsu minato invented to create openings on enemies.
> He had the chance to pull it off three times during the battle against Obito but ended up failing.



If I was trying to troll Minato fans, thats how I'd write up the entry 

Long name jutsu is shit confirmed 




Hussain said:


> So the translation for that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh god. 


Now can we stop ignoring the hugeass mammoth in the room and get to translating Itachi's character and jutsu entries ? 

Turrin give it a shot will you ? For all the hating you've done over the years ? The manga is ending and new years is coming. Time for some resolutions don't you think ?


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 4, 2014)

can someone please translate Kaguya's dimension creating Gudodama page?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

So minato's jutsu is useless confirmed.
oh well now back to the more important dojutsu related ones.


----------



## ANBUONE (Nov 4, 2014)

Geg said:


> "Minato's Jutsu in which after throwing six kunai at the enemy, he gets in close to create an opportunity to attack. He tried to use it three times during the fight with Obito but was unable to each time."
> 
> So the best I can tell is that it's basically the same as Hiraishin only using six kunai instead of one. Like he just teleports between each one to confuse the enemy and get a chance to attack.



So this is the same jutsu he uses in Naruto revolution..(he creates a shadow clone, throws six kunias the clone teleports between the six ,while the real Minato creates a rasengan from above to smash into the enemy as a finisher.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Sandaime Kazekage and Mizukage remain unnamed 

Uzumaki clan beard guy who stood by Hashi in Kushina's flashback is named Uzumaki Ashina.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, after Kishi's trolling in that one. Do these have anything worthy?


----------



## Amanda (Nov 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Loving Obito's new height and weight. Damn did he pack on the pounds when the mask fell off.




All those fanarts of Madara and Kakashi towering over him, forever invalidated. I'm okay with this, it seemed weird in the first place.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Well, after Kishi's trolling in that one. Do these have anything worthy?



Probably an entry about how Minato tried to copy and create Bijuudama but failed and came up with an inferior thing instead and Naruto took it to next level.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Phemt (Nov 4, 2014)

Why the hell would you link to baidu which is either slow as hell or has dead links more often than not?

Not even the decency of re-uploading to a decent host.

And you spent your entire day in this thread vered.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

I really dont approve of kishi giving every element to certain shinobi w/o showing them. Though I did theorize that Sage mode/ senjutsu access could give you usage of every element.....


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

Hiruzen's entry is filled with a-lot of hype, but no mention of him being the the strongest Hokage, so people can rest at ease with that. I believe it does say that he showed greater talent than Tobirama at a young age, and his hype as the professor still seems to be very much intact, as it's mentioned severals times in the entry and how he was praised for the title.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 4, 2014)

Where was the Akatsuki dude Sō seen?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Probably an entry about how Minato tried to copy and create Bijuudama but failed and came up with an inferior thing instead and Naruto took it to next level.
> My 2 cents.



at this point, I expect all those shits from Kishi. 
oh well... 


anyway, Hashirama,

I was honesly surprised that most of his attacks are only short-mid range. Even the Buddha itself. lol


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

So Obito is confirmed to be the same age as Kakashi.

So he was literally 13 years old when he fought Minato 

A 24 year old vs a 13 year old. 

Jesus christ.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Hiruzen's entry is filled with a-lot of hype,* but no mention of him being the the strongest Hokage*, so people can rest at ease with that. I believe it does say that he showed greater talent than Tobirama at a young age, and his hype as the professor still seems to be very much intact, as it's mentioned severals times in the entry and how he was praised for the title.



Well hopefully that will put to rest the Hiruzen is the strongest Hokage nonsense that people still like to spew on these forums.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> So Obito is confirmed to be the same age as Kakashi.
> 
> So he was literally 13 years old when he fought Minato
> 
> ...



Age makes no difference in Naruto, especially with ridiculous hax like kamui. Naruto and Sasuke are two of the most powerful shinobi in all of history and they're only 17.


----------



## Phemt (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> So Obito is confirmed to be the same age as Kakashi.
> 
> So he was literally 13 years old when he fought Minato
> 
> ...



You realized that now?

And Minato fans were going crazy because he Rasengan'ed a kid which did 0 damage.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2014)

That's Kamui for ya


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Phemt said:


> You realized that now?
> 
> And Minato fans were going crazy because he Rasengan'ed a kid which did 0 damage.



funny how he played itachi and Sasuke as fools and used them completely to his favour. 
+
I remember sasuke failing against that same Kamui when he tried to go to konoha. lol


----------



## Vice (Nov 4, 2014)

Just curious, does Zabuza appear in this?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Vice said:


> Just curious, does Zabuza appear in this?



Indeed he does.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Vice said:


> Just curious, does Zabuza appear in this?



A half of a page or so.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2014)

Madara gets 6 pages. Hashirama gets 6 pages. _Nice!_

Obito also got 6. They're the longest profiles outside of Naruto and Sasuke. And tons of jutsu pages for each one, too.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Hinata got 4 pages!
that's a lot.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Age makes no difference in Naruto, especially with ridiculous hax like kamui. Naruto and Sasuke are two of the most powerful shinobi in all of history and they're only 17.



Unless you think pre war arc - war arc Obito's overall jutsu expertise, intelligence, speed, experience etc was the same when he was 13, then yes you'r right. But everybody here knows that is not the case, so no.



Hussain said:


> funny how he played itachi and Sasuke as fools and used them completely to his favour.
> +
> I remember sasuke failing against that same Kamui when he tried to go to konoha. lol



How did Obito play Itachi as a fool ? 

At least it wasn't 13 year old Obito


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

Madara to Oonoki: What kind of adult fights seriously against a child?

Answer: Namikaze Minato lol


----------



## Kusa (Nov 4, 2014)

I am only curious about the Itachi and Sasuke related pages. Madaras could be also interesting.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Madara to Oonoki: What kind of adult fights seriously against a child?
> 
> Answer: Namikaze Minato lol


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara gets 6 pages. Hashirama gets 6 pages. _Nice!_
> 
> Obito also got 6. They're the longest profiles outside of Naruto and Sasuke. And tons of jutsu pages for each one, too.



Called it I want my cookie.



Csdabest said:


> Madara to Oonoki: What kind of adult fights seriously against a child?
> 
> Answer: Namikaze Minato lol





Namikaze Minato the child beater.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Unless you think pre war arc - war arc Obito's overall jutsu expertise, intelligence, speed, experience etc was the same when he was 13, then yes you'r right. But everybody here knows that is not the case, so no.



Experience is really the only thing you have going for you. Nothing else you mentioned even came into play during his fight with Minato. 

You can place a Healthy Itachi in that predicament and he does no better, in fact he does worse as he literally has no counter for kamui. Minato at least had FTG.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Madara to Oonoki: What kind of adult fights seriously against a child?
> 
> Answer: Namikaze Minato lol



Oh how the mighty have fallen.

Remember when people hyped him to hell for fodderizing the strongest Uchiha?
He went from that to failing against a 13 year old Obito.

Good mercy my sides.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Experience is really the only thing you have going for you. Nothing else you mentioned even came into play during his fight with Minato.
> 
> You can place a Healthy Itachi in that predicament and he does no better, in fact he does worse as he literally has no counter for kamui. Minato at least had FTG.



Sorry, Itachi doesn't fight 13 year olds seriously. He just spanks them. :ignoramus


----------



## Vice (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Indeed he does.





Klue said:


> A half of a page or so.



What are his affinities? Just water?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Sorry, Itachi doesn't fight 13 year olds seriously. He just spanks them. :ignoramus



Why am I not surprised that you can't even present a decent rebuttal.  Typical Itachi fan.



Vice said:


> What are his affinities? Just water?



They're not shown.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Vice said:


> What are his affinities? Just water?



Who knows? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Unless you think pre war arc - war arc Obito's overall jutsu expertise, intelligence, speed, experience etc was the same when he was 13, then yes you'r right. But everybody here knows that is not the case, so no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- He made itachi seal the Bijuus for the Akatsuk and bring new alliance to them. 
- You must have fail a math class, haven't you? 



Csdabest said:


> Madara to Oonoki: What kind of adult fights seriously against a child?
> 
> Answer: Namikaze Minato lol



Lee: what kind of adults gets fodderized from one kick Ko'd by 17 years old kid? 

Naruto & Sasuke: What kind of adult run from 16 years old kids? 

Kaguya: what kind of adults state that women are weak, to get shat on by a woman?  

Black zetsu: your will, you say?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 4, 2014)

So does Kiba only have Doton? Not too disappointing since hes mainly focused on Taijutsu and his clan techniques but Doton doesn't combo as well with his Tsuuga/Garoga. I was hoping he'd have Raiton to possibly improve its piercing power, Futon to increase its shockwaves power or Katon for well...fire. 

Now my headcanon for how Kiba can improve his jutsu offscreen(and never be shown) is slightly ruined


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> funny how he played itachi and Sasuke as fools and used them completely to his favour.
> +
> I remember sasuke failing against that same Kamui when he tried to go to konoha. lol



...Itachi kept him in check for almost a decade. 

"Finally, no one is able to stand in my way."

+200 Itachi.

...Obito tricked the WORLD, acting as someone else. 

If he had told everyone he was Uchiha Obito, the world would've been like 'Who?'

Telling a believable lie doesn't make you smarter than everyone who believes.

You're privy to the truth, and they're not. 

+300 for Itachi

= +500 for Itachi, and - 15 for Obito wanting to ruin the world over a crush.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Why am I not surprised that you can't even present a decent rebuttal.  Typical Itachi fan.
> .



There is nothing decent about beating children :ignoramus


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Divinstrosity said:


> ...Itachi kept him in check for almost a decade.
> 
> "Finally, no one is able to stand in my way."
> 
> ...



nah, wrong translation. All of what itachi did was in Obito's favour. Heck, despite being a spy he did not give konoha ONE single data.  

- It does not matter, part of that world is itachi. 

anyway, this is irrelevant anyway. At the end of the day, itachi was killed by 16 years old kid as well with ragular sharingan.  

now, I want my translation.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> There is nothing decent about beating children :ignoramus



Still can't provide anything remotely resembling a counter argument.  Is this seriously how you debate? If so then it's quite pathetic.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 4, 2014)

Amanda said:


> All those fanarts of Madara and Kakashi towering over him, forever invalidated. I'm okay with this, it seemed weird in the first place.



Obito was always taller than Kakashi.

On another note, I never imagined Shisui to be tall person. He is even taller than Madara, at 180 cm (Madara is 179 cm, if I am not wrong).


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Madara to Oonoki: What kind of adult fights seriously against a child?
> 
> Answer: Namikaze Minato lol



That burn is forever engraved on Minato's ass cheek.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

LOLLOLOLOL

Pretty sure Konan's Paper Ocean entry says that, while one would expect this just to be camoflage, she actually changes the water into explosive tags. Need to get a better translator to confirm, but if that's the case say hello to Top Tier Konan


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Still can't provide anything remotely resembling a counter argument.  Is this seriously how you debate? If so then it's quite pathetic.



Like Itachi like his fan, I run away when I see a tough debater like yourself. Can't help it


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

Answer please, wasn't 3rd Kazekage's name mentioned here among other Kazekages on the bottom of page?


----------



## Olivia (Nov 4, 2014)

Does Gaara's daddy have a name? I've been waiting since he first appeared in the Chunin Exams.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> LOLLOLOLOL
> 
> Pretty sure Konan's Paper Ocean entry says that, while one would expect this just to be camoflage, she actually changes the water into explosive tags. Need to get a better translator to confirm, but if that's the case say hello to Top Tier Konan



Seriously? :amazed Better hope you never run into Konan near any water. 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Like Itachi like his fan, I run away when I see a tough debater like yourself. Can't help it



Your sarcastic tone is even more pathetic than your debating skills.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:
			
		

> now, I want my translation.



For Rasenko Chorinbuku Sanshiki?

Or Minato's stats?





			
				Harbour said:
			
		

> Answer please, wasn't 3rd Kazekage's name mentioned here among other Kazekages on the bottom of page?



Nope. Only says their number.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Seriously? :amazed Better hope you never run into Konan near any water.


Like I said better to get another translator to confirm, but that's what I got from it


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

I need the translation for the PS entry.  Or Infinite Tsukuyomi.


----------



## takL (Nov 4, 2014)

i went to shops and they told that theyd have it tomorrow. weird they had vol 71 on saturday.

anyhoo i hear that hash has 5 pages of plofile, the longest, while hinata and the team 7 members have 4 each. 2chers say maddy must've been behind this book.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

takL said:


> i went to shops and they told that theyd have it tomorrow. weird they had vol 71 on saturday.
> 
> anyhoo i hear that hash has 5 pages of plofile, the longest, while hinata and the team 7 members have 4 each. 2chers say maddy must've been behind this book.



Hashirama and Madara have six pages each.

Infinite Tsukyomi please.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 4, 2014)

Konan is no different than Deidara. 

In theory, they both are extremely dangerous against anyone...

...but, the author will never allow them to use their ability to the fullest against someone with more plot importance.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

> =shintebukuro;52136266]For Rasenko Chorinbuku Sanshiki?
> 
> Or Minato's stats?





for whatever the heck those scans I posted were.....


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

takL said:


> i went to shops and they told that theyd have it tomorrow. weird they had vol 71 on saturday.
> 
> anyhoo i hear that hash has 5 pages of plofile, the longest, while hinata and the team 7 members have 4 each. 2chers say maddy must've been behind this book.



Naruto and Sasuke have 8 pages each so it would seem like they have the longest profiles.


----------



## takL (Nov 4, 2014)

many misprints and the editoes mixed up kakashi and sasuke again.



Klue said:


> Hashirama and Madara have six pages each.
> 
> Infinite Tsukyomi please.



ar u sure? 2chers are saying othwerwize.


----------



## Cord (Nov 4, 2014)

Divinstrosity said:


> Konan is no different than Deidara.
> 
> In theory, they both are extremely dangerous against anyone...
> 
> ...but, the author will never allow them to use their ability to the fullest against someone with more plot importance.



Deidara already used his ability to the fullest against Sasuke and Konan against Tobi.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 4, 2014)

Tsunade has 4? I always guessed lightning and Yang would make sense but the others?


----------



## takL (Nov 4, 2014)

Naiad said:


> what is the lowest symbol of inos affinities meaning? the one,almost outside of the scale/circle



it says 秘　secret(art)


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2014)

If Konan is that hax with water you'd wonder why Pain stops the Rain for her.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 4, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Deidara already used his ability to the fullest against Sasuke and Konan against Tobi.



My point is...

...their ultimate jutsu are so powerful, that the author is forced to asspull their opponents out of otherwise certain death. 

Obito had more plot importance than Konan, and the same with Sasuke and Deidara...

...and we saw the end results. 

Had it not been for forcing opponents with plot shields, they would've annihilated them.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

takL said:


> many misprints and the editoes mixed up kakashi and sasuke again.
> 
> 
> 
> ar u sure? 2chers are saying othwerwize.



Yea they definitely do. Here's Madara's full profile.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 4, 2014)

**


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

takL said:


> i went to shops and they told that theyd have it tomorrow. weird they had vol 71 on saturday.
> 
> anyhoo i hear that hash has 5 pages of plofile, the longest, while hinata and the team 7 members have 4 each. 2chers say maddy must've been behind this book.



Takl please translate all the rinnegan techs!!!


----------



## Olivia (Nov 4, 2014)

Gaara's dad seems to be Rasa? I don't know if he has a last name though.

Third Raikage (and all the other Raikage's) names are A.


----------



## Cord (Nov 4, 2014)

Divinstrosity said:


> My point is...
> 
> ...their ultimate jutsu are so powerful, that the author is forced to asspull their opponents out of otherwise certain death.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't call it an asspull when the latter characters have perfectly legitimate counters to escape those atttacks. Sasuke has already hinted that he could've used Manda earlier to shield himself from C4 , but resolved to use Genjutsu and Chidori Nagashi instead.
The
As for Tobi, well, he had Izanagi and it makes sense that he had it.

*Edit:* Aw sheesh, sorry for derailing the thread. : P


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Takl Save best for the last. So please don't translate Rinnegan/kaguya/fagoromo/etc just yet.


----------



## TRN (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Takl please translate all the rinnegan techs!!!



And naruto sealing transforming body tech and his sage of the six path mode


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Takl Save best for the last. So please don't translate Rinnegan/kaguya/fagoromo/etc just yet.



Yes!
at least you can say something useful sometimes!


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Yes!
> at least you can say something sometimes!



Your opinion is rejected. You wasted valuable translator manpower on what turned out to be the shittest jutsu of all time.


----------



## lathia (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Your opinion is rejected. You wasted valuable translator manpower on what turned out to be the shittest jutsu of all time.



Much better than wasted time on obtaining a 2nd Rinnegan to be trolled by Black Zetsu. Can't wait to see bubbleDara section soon .


----------



## TRN (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Your opinion is rejected. You wasted valuable translator manpower on what turned out to be the shittest jutsu of all time.



He ask for amaterasu?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

TRN said:


> And naruto sealing transforming body tech and his sage of the six path mode



yea that too, i already asked takl  to do all of those as well, but first thing for me are the realm powers and most important of all is Asura path!


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Naruto's most treasured thing is Ichiraku
> Hinata's is Naruto.
> Sakura's is Sasuke
> *Itachi's is Dangos.*
> ...


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Your opinion is rejected. You wasted valuable translator manpower on what turned out to be the shittest jutsu of all time.



At least it did not get defeated by Konohamaru. 
was that rassengan tasty?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

Read minato's jutsu 

Kishimoto deserves to be stabbed through the neck for that shit man.

At least he got wind and lighting release like i wanted.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 4, 2014)

I feel like some of the comments in this thread are why we need some form of formal stats. People on here wanking when there's nothing to wank really....hating when there's nothing to hate.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

lathia said:


> Much better than wasted time on obtaining a 2nd Rinnegan to be trolled by Black Zetsu. Can't wait to see bubbleDara section soon .



Is it?

Because people are openly laughing at Minato's failed jutsu. 

Frankly, I'm embarrassed. Between Mr. Can't Fap and the Byakugan, I don't even know how you manage to continue reading.

:ignoramus


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2014)

Now these people with 4's and 5's for ninjutsu finally make sense considering how many elements they can use.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> I feel like some of the comments in this thread are why we need some form of formal stats. People on here wanking when there's nothing to wank really....hating when there's nothing to hate.



And make a shit storm 10x the size of what we've already got? No thanks.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

TRN said:


> He ask for amaterasu?



Doesn't bother me.

Klue no care for Sharingan.


----------



## lathia (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Is it?
> 
> Because people are openly laughing at Minato's failed jutsu.
> 
> ...



The same way you've been reading it Klue. 

Byakugan means nothing to me, Rinnesharingan on the other hand . .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Takl Save best for the last. So please don't translate Rinnegan/kaguya/fagoromo/etc just yet.



Uchiha Itachi:
Elemental affinities : Water, Fire and Wind. Yin and Yang.
Personality : Self Sacrificing.
Most Treasure thing : Dangos
Height : 178cm, Weight : 58kg, Blood Type : AB


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

lathia said:


> The same way you've been reading it Klue.
> 
> Byakugan means nothing to me, Rinnesharingan on the other hand . .



I can get use to sharing.

Just not Sasuke; he's mine now.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 4, 2014)

any word on Hashirama's sage power? is it related to slugs? 




Grimmjowsensei said:


> So Obito is confirmed to be the same age as Kakashi.
> 
> So he was literally 13 years old when he fought Minato
> 
> ...


----------



## lathia (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> I can get use to sharing.
> 
> Just not Sasuke; he's mine now.



Technically he posses a "Rinne-Sharingan" though. It belongs to neither you or Blink.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

lathia said:


> Technically he posses a "Rinne-Sharingan" though. It belongs to neither you or Blink.



hmm no, only kaguya has Rinnsharingan(pending full confirmation ofcoures)
Sasuke has Rinnegan given to him by Hagoromo.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Uchiha Itachi:
> Elemental affinities : Water, Fire and Wind. Yin and Yang.
> Personality : Self Sacrificing.
> Most Treasure thing : Dangos
> Height : 178cm, Weight : 58kg, Blood Type : AB



We knew that already from 3rd databook


----------



## takL (Nov 4, 2014)

not a trannslation but about kaguya and sasukes tecks. 

AMENO MINAKA ≒heaven's centre? theres a god called ameno-monaka-nushi who is supposed to be a  supreme primitive  god 


AMENO TEJIKARA . lel teji-kara,=hand power sounds silly to jp. anyhoo theres also a god clled ameno tejikara O (o≒boy)　) 


Amanda said:


> He's more perfect than Naruto imagines himself in his dreams.



oh thanks. so,　both hash and maddy got 6 pages


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> We knew that already from 3rd databook



Then why are you asking that ?


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Uchiha Itachi:
> Elemental affinities : Water, Fire and Wind. Yin and Yang.
> Personality : Self Sacrificing.
> Most Treasure thing : Dangos
> Height : 178cm, Weight : 58kg, Blood Type : AB



178 and 58kg? Itachi skinny as fuck.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2014)

Dango > Sasuke, that's new.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> hmm no, only kaguya has Rinnsharingan(pending full confirmation ofcoures)
> Sasuke has Rinnegan given to him by Hagoromo.



Sasuke's eye is somewhere in between Rinnegan and Rinne Sharingan. It's obviously not a normal Rinnegan, though it hasn't quite matured enough to Kaguya/Madara's levl.


And when Geg translated the part about Hagoromo giving Sasuke Rinnegan, he later withdrew the statement and says it isn't clear whether Hagoromo gave Sasuke the Rinnegan or Amenotejikara (the S/T jutsu).


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Then why are you asking that ?



I wasn't ?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Dango > Sasuke, that's new.



Archery > Itachi


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Sasuke's eye is somewhere in between Rinnegan and Rinne Sharingan. It's obviously not a normal Rinnegan, though it hasn't quite matured enough to Kaguya/Madara's levl.
> 
> 
> And when Geg translated the part about Hagoromo giving Sasuke Rinnegan, he later withdrew the statement and says it isn't clear whether Hagoromo gave Sasuke the Rinnegan or Amenotejikara (the S/T jutsu).



Still Sasuke eye is called Rinnegan(manga, movie info and in the tech entry) and nothing else. it also bears the Rinnegan color unlike Kaguya's distinctive red one.
And Geg was not certain either way so for that we can wait for Takl or others to translate fully.
obviously the ultimate eye is basically a combination of both aspects in the form of kaguya's eye.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Dango > Sasuke, that's new.



Archery > Itachi 


The guys get to have their actual hobbies and favourite foods on their "favourite" while most of the girls only have guys as an interest.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I wasn't ?



you wasted a chance of translating that thing about FTG, and TBB for your trolling?


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

onw question. any updates on itachi, or oro? if not, i dont give a shit


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> onw question. any updates on itachi, or oro? if not, i dont give a shit



Well you ain't gonna give a shit then.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:
			
		

> Takl please translate all the rinnegan techs!!!



How about you stop begging like a child and let him do what he wants to do?

Seriously, what if the 100+ people in this thread all constantly begged (and probably PM'd as well) the translators to translate what they wanted? What do you think would happen?





tari101190 said:


> Now these people with 4's and 5's for ninjutsu finally make sense considering how many elements they can use.



Yes, they all make perfect sense!!!

GOOD THING THE FUCKIN STATS WERE AXED, BRO.

LMFAO


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

what does it say about kaguya? aside from abilities


----------



## Final Jutsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Has there been anything on Minato yet ?  Age, elemental affinities, etc?  I see kushina on there.  How old was she?


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

the king gets an epic double spread. fuck yeah


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> *Has there been anything on Minato yet *?  Age, elemental affinities, etc?  I see kushina on there.  How old was she?



Age: 24
Elemental Affinities: Wind, Lightning. Not sure of the last one (think it's fire)


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Archery > Itachi





Chaelius said:


> Archery > Itachi
> 
> 
> The guys get to have their actual hobbies and favourite foods on their "favourite" while most of the girls only have guys as an interest.



Lol its hard to denfend kishi sexism lol. Also imagined the power up from something happening to the bow and dangos...perhaps thats were true power lies.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:
			
		

> Still Sasuke eye is called Rinnegan(manga, movie info and in the tech entry) and nothing else. it also bears the Rinnegan color unlike Kaguya's distinctive red one.



Are you really that worried about a _semantics_ debate? 


If you want to desperately cling to the semantics that _technically_ Sasuke's eye is called Rinnegan, knock yourself out. It's obviously not what Madara or Hagoromo had, and much closer to the true strongest doujutsu in the series (Rinne Sharingan).

Sasuke's Rinnegan ability even starts with "Ame no," just like how Kaguya's Rinne Sharingan ability does.

But, yeah, keep clinging to the semantics debate so you can sleep at night.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Age: 24
> Elemental Affinities: Wind, Lightning. Not sure of the last one (think it's fire)




Really 24?  Nice, about how old I thought he was.  I saw a lot of people assuming he was near 30.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Are you really that worried about a _semantics_ debate?
> 
> 
> If you want to desperately cling to the semantics that _technically_ Sasuke's eye is called Rinnegan, knock yourself out. It's obviously not what Madara or Hagoromo had, and much closer to the true strongest doujutsu in the series (Rinne Sharingan).
> ...



We're trying to get it right. Don't see why that would be an issue.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Are you really that worried about a fuckin _semantics_ debate?
> 
> 
> If you want to desperately cling to the semantics that _technically_ Sasuke's eye is called Rinnegan, knock yourself out. It's obviously not what Madara or Hagoromo had, and much closer to the true strongest doujutsu in the series (Rinne Sharingan).
> ...



Whats wrong with just knowing minor details. Most of us has stuck to this series since the near beginning for over a decade. This isnt a series that lasted 2 seasons or a year year show. This is a series that alot have followed up with most of the developmental part of their lives. Alot of people are just passionate about it. Thats why at the end of the day i dont mind the fandom wars or the obsession over details, and wack job theories. People front but this story has a special plqce in everyones hearts. So lets just rock out on every details while we can. It not like talking about work is fun anyways or anything on the news. Shits a fun retreat.


But kishi....y u no explain choku tomoe


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 4, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> Really 24?  Nice, about how old I thought he was.  I saw a lot of people assuming he was near 30.



Wind, Lightning, Fire, Yin, Yang, Senjutsu and Summoning technique is all listed under Minato's chart.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Whats wrong with just knowing minor details. Most of us has stuck to this series since the near beginning for over a decade. This isnt a series that lasted 2 seasons or a year year show. This is a series that alot have followed up with most of the developmental part of their lives. Alot of people are just passionate about it. Thats why at the end of the day i dont mind the fandom wars or the obsession over details, and wack job theories. People front but this story has a special plqce in everyones hearts. So lets just rock out on every details while we can. It not like talking about work is fun anyways or anything on the news. Shits a fun retreat.
> 
> 
> But kishi....y u no explain choku tomoe



Thank you, exactly. we've been waiting years for this info so i'm asking with the utmost respect from the translators for this translation and i don't think i need to apologize for that.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 4, 2014)

Holy shit, there's a mini profile for the one girl that was nice to Kisame in his flashback


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 4, 2014)

no battle stats?

anything new we've learnt about konan or tsunade?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

jackieshann said:


> no battle stats?
> 
> anything new we've learnt about konan or tsunade?



Konan died at the tender young age of 35. 

Konan transforms water into Paper Bombs.


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 4, 2014)

what is karin's favourite? is there any information on mabui?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

On the entry of Kisame's GF. I gotta get back to my japanese classes asap! But work just leaves me on a hard schedule. >__<


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 4, 2014)

so you telling me spiral zetsu was tobi this entire time????? :

fuck outta here


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Madara to Oonoki: What kind of adult fights seriously against a child?
> 
> Answer: Namikaze Minato lol


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 4, 2014)

Lemme get this straight, all Raikage are named A? Is this right?


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> so you telling me spiral zetsu was tobi this entire time????? :
> 
> fuck outta here



that's............ stupid


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2014)

Isn't 'Six Paths Ten-Tails Coffin Seal' just the name of the jutsu used to seal the Ten-Tails into Obito & Madara? Meaning the mode itself it still just Six Paths Sage Mode like Naruto?


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

Dynamie said:


> what is karin's favourite? is there any information on mabui?



Karin has the same element affinity as Sakura and Ino's(Water Earth Yin and Yang), her favourite thing is the same as Sakura's as well(Sasuke ).


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Lemme get this straight, all Raikage are named A? Is this right?


more practical that way


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

minato. poor guy


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2014)

So spiral zetsu was to I the whole time?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

hOLY CRAP! Suigetsu has actually surpassed his brothers heigh! That is really interesting.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Isn't 'Six Paths Ten-Tails Coffin Seal' just the name of the jutsu used to seal the Ten-Tails into Obito & Madara? Meaning the mode itself it still just Six Paths Sage Mode like Naruto?



I still hold this belief. Waiting for takL.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Gabe said:


> So spiral zetsu was to I the whole time?



again............... that's just stupid :defear


----------



## Kushina san (Nov 4, 2014)

Something about Madara and Hashirama? age, etc.?

how died Hashirama ?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2014)

Raikage's armour is called 雷遁チャクラモード *Raiton Chakra Mode*, not Raiton Armour.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 4, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> so you telling me spiral zetsu was tobi this entire time?????





Gabe said:


> So spiral zetsu was tobi the whole time?


Yes and no. Looks like Spiral Zetsu is the basis for Obito's Tobi persona, but I doubt Spiral Zetsu is controlling or involved with Obito during those scenes.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2014)

Uzumaki> Senju.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone else find it weird that Hashirama gets 6 pages? Obito and Madara I get, but Hashi doesn't seem quite as important. Well, at least with this, we'll find out for sure what the cause of his death was (unless they wasted 6 pages talking about things we already knew).


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 4, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> Yes and no. Looks like Spiral Zetsu is the basis for Obito's Tobi persona, but I doubt Spiral Zetsu is controlling or involved with Obito during those scenes.



no bruh the page with spiral zetsu clearly says "Tobi" 

 but who knows we need a better translation


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 4, 2014)

Does anyone else think Nagato was pretty damn young at the time he died (35)?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 4, 2014)

so how the fuck did gedo mezo get put on earth if, hamura and his clan was guarding it ???? wtf


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

phlogistinator123 said:


> Using my half-done and rusty Japanese, I could read a bit of Nagato's profile.
> 
> Says something along this line (forgive my poor Japanese if I translate wrongly):
> 
> ...



holy shit


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 4, 2014)

Madara summoned it when he awakened the Rinnegan. If you mean how did it not go back to the moon, I have no fucking clue.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 4, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Isn't 'Six Paths Ten-Tails Coffin Seal' just the name of the jutsu used to seal the Ten-Tails into Obito & Madara? Meaning the mode itself it still just Six Paths Sage Mode like Naruto?



Obito was weak against senjutsu ,madara as well.

Whilst naruto's mode had him immune to anything really. Naruto actually had what hago had.Probably due to bijuu blessing circle or whatever but naruto's form was really what hago had.

Still no data on why there's black balls around dudes for no reason.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

All Uchiha's bases belong to Naga-fucking-to.
Immune to Genjutsu is broken.


----------



## lathia (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> hmm no, only kaguya has Rinnsharingan(pending full confirmation ofcoures)
> Sasuke has Rinnegan given to him by Hagoromo.



 . . I'm not being serious about that. I meant it in the "technical" way. Since you know, he has both the Rinnegan + Sharingan.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 4, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> no bruh the page with spiral zetsu clearly says "Tobi"


I understand that, but it is no indication that Spiral Zetsu is controlling or involved with Obito when he is playing "Tobi."

The images used focus on Spiral Zetsu being used as a suit for Obito and Yamato.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Base Rinnegan (no tomoe) immune to all ocular genjutsu. 


*Edit*: Rusty translator, huh?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> All Uchiha's bases belong to Naga-fucking-to.
> Immune to Genjutsu is broken.



You mean the Rinnegan!!!
we've been waiting for this info for years!!!
Nagato is immune to Genjutsu and can use genjutsu and thousands techs!!
He is definitely top 5 at full health.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 4, 2014)

phlogistinator123 said:


> Using my half-done and rusty Japanese, I could read a bit of Nagato's profile.
> 
> Says something along this line (forgive my poor Japanese if I translate wrongly):
> 
> ...



Thsi how i know this is bullshit.

Madara knew this from a what 6-8 year old that had no ninja training that was in a warzone.The same kid that he magically gave his eyes too despite not being able to leave gedo mazou underground.He knew j-man would train him up 

I always said that the whole nagato,madara tie in was bullshit retcon made up.And it continues.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 4, 2014)

how can nagato be immune to all genjutstu when jiraiya stomped 3 bodies of his with genjutsu


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2014)

Nagato is immune, not the Pain bodies?

Why do Rasengan & Rasenshuriken have pages again, but Chidori & Raikiri do not?

And Naruto's 'Bijuu Mode' is actually just called 九喇嘛モード Kurama Mode. I don't like that. I'm still gonna just say Bijuu Mode.

Like how A's armour is called 雷遁チャクラモード Lightning Release Chakra Mode.

Modes are really popular now.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> how can nagato be immune to all genjutstu when jiraiya stomped 3 bodies of his with genjutsu



That was* sound genjutsu*, Nagato is immune to all *visual genjutsu*.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

Yondaime's Kazekage's Jutsu are like Gaara's but instead of Sabaku, they are Sakin (Gold Dust). So the Jutsu he used against Gaara was Jiton: Sakin Taisou (Or Gold Dust Imperial Mourning [Funeral if you will].


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

He immune to eye illusions.

Not ear. FrogSong is sound genjutsu.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 4, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> how can nagato be immune to all genjutstu when jiraiya stomped 3 bodies of his with genjutsu


Because that's not what was loosely translated: 

phlogistinator123 said:


> - Has "God's eyes" which makes him invincible to "chakra" (ninjutsu?) can tackle most fighting styles, (taijutsu?) and also immune to "all eye illusion" (visual genjutsu?)


_Magen: Gama Rinshō_ ('Demonic Illusion: Toad Confrontation Chant') is an auditory genjutsu. Then again, Nagato doesn't get caught up in this genjutsu anyways.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 4, 2014)

Who are the peeps leaking this stuff and where can they be found? Twitter?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> He immune to eye illusions.
> 
> Not ear. FrogSong is sound genjutsu.



Yea which means that now we can respect Jiraya's power much more .
amazing how well Jiraya did against an almost pefect being like Nagato.Jiraya might have had the only true counter to nagato's ultimate defense.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

Also lol Nagato is immune to eye Genjutsu, we'll I guess that will settle the Itachi vs Nagato debate once and for all; oh who am i kidding there will be some ridiculous reason still that Itachi wins.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh visual genjutsu.

Nagato is amazing.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

phlogistinator123 said:


> Using my half-done and rusty Japanese, I could read a bit of Nagato's profile.
> 
> Says something along this line (forgive my poor Japanese if I translate wrongly):
> 
> ...



Well if this is true there is no reason nagato should not be in anyone's top tier(some members were in doubt).


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Also lol Nagato is immune to eye Genjutsu, we'll I guess that will settle the Itachi vs Nagato debate once and for all; oh who am i kidding there will be some ridiculous reason still that Itachi wins.



Turrin can you confirm it???
please can you translate the page yourself to get a  final confirmation??


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> That was* sound genjutsu*, Nagato is immune to all *visual genjutsu*.





Harbour said:


> He immune to eye illusions.
> 
> Not ear. FrogSong is sound genjutsu.
> 
> ...



wait that was sound jutsu??? what the hell 


wow....my bad


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Also lol Nagato is immune to eye Genjutsu, we'll I guess that will settle the Itachi vs Nagato debate once and for all; oh who am i kidding there will be some ridiculous reason still that Itachi wins.



Did you confirm that for yourself?


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2014)

> Yondaime's Kazekage's Jutsu are like Gaara's but instead of Sabaku, they are Sakin (Gold Dust). So the Jutsu he used against Gaara was Jiton: Sakin Taisou (Or Gold Dust Imperial Mourning [Funeral if you will].


*Turrin*, can you tell me is Third Kazekage's Name on this page (bottom right)?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 4, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Why do Rasengan & Rasenshuriken have pages again, but Chidori & Raikiri do not?


_Rasengan_ pages seem to focus on the new variants.
Naruto has improved _Futon: Rasenshuriken_ since Databook III.

Kakashi's _Raikiri_ variants have entries.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Basically, you're giving him credit for Naruto's hard work.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Let's not forget his greatest accomplishment yet. Sealing half Kurama inside of himself instead of his wife, sparing her life and preventing Naruto from drowning in loneliness for 13 years.



She had the full Kyuubi inside of her. I doubt half of it would have saved her.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2014)

I find nothing about Genjutsu or even Rinnegan's power in Nagato's profile, all it has is his past.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

Divinstrosity said:


> Turrin, sooooo...
> 
> ...Itachi only has eye genjutsu?



You tell em man

Finger genjutsu+totsuka blade gg


----------



## Kushina san (Nov 4, 2014)

Something about Madara and Hashirama? age, etc.?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

guys take the Battledome arguments out of here.
this is not a Nagato vs Itachi thread.
We are actually waiting for full translations here.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 4, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> 178 and 58kg? Itachi skinny as fuck.



The final stages of cancer tend to do that to you.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 4, 2014)

FF-Suzaku said:
			
		

> Susano'o's armor form is called Magestic Garb Susano'o (威装・須佐能乎, Isō Susano'o).
> 
> Oh, here's Blaze Release: Kagutsuchi. Let's see what it says... Okay, this may disappoint you guys. All it says is that it's a ninjutsu he gained when awakening his Mangekyou Sharingan, which allows him to perform shape transformation on the flames of Amaterasu. It basically says stuff like, "in addition to burning his target, he can shape the flames into weapons," and so forth. No information on the mechanics or what "Blaze Release" specifically entails.


...

*Tch!*


----------



## Skilatry (Nov 4, 2014)

So is there any Sasuke Sarutobi info yet?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

SaiST said:


> ...
> 
> *Tch!*



Oh...?



SaiST said:


> Nom, nom, tears. Nom, nom.
> 
> I'll be looking toward to translations Enton: Kagutsuchi, and the two Susanoō related entries.



Ahhh!! 



SaiST said:


> Nom, nom, tears. Nom, nom.



Feels gud.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Then they are idiots. Those databooks aren't made for casual readers. Casual readers don't buy that stuff. They are made for the fanatic readers who go over everything with a microscope.



No. They are made for kids. They are even more childish than the actual manga. Adults dont care at all about those stupid things. Naruto is a good manga and a terrible video game. The fact that you guys wrote 40 pages in few hours is embarrassing.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 4, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> No. They are made for kids. They are even more childish than the actual manga. Adults dont care at all about those stupid things. Naruto is a good manga and a terrible video game. The fact that you guys wrote 40 pages in few hours is embarrassing.



You came into the Databook thread just to tell us Databooks are stupid and childish? 

You must've had high hopes for FTG!


----------



## Snoozles (Nov 4, 2014)

Nagato's a lot younger than I thought. If my calculations are correct that means that during Minato's formative years 10~14. Jiraiya spent most of the either fighting a war with Tsunade and Orochimaru or teaching Nagato & co.

When Jiraiya said Minato was the type that didn't need to be taught, I didn't think he meant it literally...


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 4, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> how can nagato be immune to all genjutstu when jiraiya stomped 3 bodies of his with genjutsu



The Rinnegan that all those corpses got wasn't the original one. All Pains only got a fragment of Nagato's power each.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 4, 2014)

Divinstrosity said:


> You came into the Databook thread just to tell us Databooks are stupid and childish?


I came here to read about the STORY and things that werent explained in the manga, since Naruto is a STORY. There are at least 10 fighting games which are thousands times better than this crap. Come play Ultra Street Fighter IV if you care so much about numbers, matchups, power levels and stats.


----------



## Vice (Nov 4, 2014)

So wait, I'm confused. So Zetsu was Tobi up to the point when Obito started acting like Madara?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 4, 2014)

Vice said:


> So wait, I'm confused. So Zetsu was Tobi up to the point when Obito started acting like Madara?


No, Obito copied spiral Zetsu's name and characteristics for his Tobi persona.


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 4, 2014)

Can anyone tell me why we're not getting battle stats like we did in 3,2 and 1?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

SaiST said:


> They have been using Banbutsu Sōzō, all this time.



WTF!?!


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2014)

The stats from Databook 3 still apply I guess. No significant improvements over days/weeks/months. They're all grown adults who have mastered their jutsu.

But it;s annoying we didn't get unknown people's stats. But they are easy to figure out if you compare what they're capable of to guys with known stats.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 4, 2014)

FF-Suzaku said:
			
		

> SaiST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who was insisting on it not being capable of flight again?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Nov 4, 2014)

What are the symbols underneath the affinity graph?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

Harbour said:


> *Turrin*, can you tell me is Third Kazekage's Name on this page (bottom right)?


The names above those pictures just say Sandaime-Kazekage, Nindaime-Kazekage, etc... Is there a Sandaime-Kazekage Profile?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> WTF!?!



Yeah i read that i kinda laugh at it. 

Instead of shaping and forming the truth seekers into different things being considered shape transformation it is instead something as grand as creation of all things? Blah kishi it's not a really good feat for creation of all things imo.

I also think the "possess enough power to destroy a forest" is a understatement. Wasn't naruto's wrecking meteor showers...

@SaiST good madara capable of flight confirmed for sure now.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> WTF!?!



There is an entry about it.
It's the application of Yin/yang .


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> The names above those pictures just say Sandaime-Kazekage, Nindaime-Kazekage, etc... Is there a Sandaime-Kazekage Profile?


Does the name Rasa appear in any of the text?
I know under the text under starts with Sandaime Kazekage Satetsu, Yondaime Kazekage Sakin.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

Can't believe no one is talking about God-Tier Shisui, Danzo, and Konan lol. 

Kotoamatukami is all ranges and just requires someone to look at the enemy, shit is unbeatable.

From what geg and I can gather Konan transmuted the water and ground into her Paper Ocean, so she's godly too. (this could be wrong, but its seems very likely at this point based on what Geg and I are getting from that entry).


----------



## NW (Nov 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Loving Obito's new height and weight. Damn did he pack on the pounds when the mask fell off.


I'm pretty sure that's BEEN his height and weight. Kishi must have just changed his mind on what it should be.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> What are the symbols underneath the affinity graph?



人 = Jinchuriki user
仙 = Senjutsu user
限 = Kekkei Genkai user
淘 = Kekkei Tōta user
網 = Kekkei Mōra user
秘 = Hiden jutsu user
口 = Kuchiyose jutsu user


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Nov 4, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> 人 = Jinchuriki user
> 仙 = Senjutsu user
> 限 = Kekkei Genkai user
> 淘 = Kekkei Tōta user
> ...



thanks

10/char


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Can't believe no one is talking about God-Tier Shisui, Danzo
> 
> Kotoamatukami is all ranges and just requires someone to look at the enemy, shit is unbeatable.



The ability is freaking god-like what is there to talk about (thought you hated these types of jutsu)

Only plot/restrictions could cause them to lose(or resistance to dojutsu i guess).


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Can't believe no one is talking about God-Tier Shisui, Danzo, and Konan lol.
> 
> Kotoamatukami is all ranges and just requires someone to look at the enemy, shit is unbeatable.
> 
> *From what geg and I can gather Konan transmuted the water and ground into her Paper Ocean*, so she's godly too. (this could be wrong, but its seems very likely at this point based on what Geg and I are getting from that entry).



Makes sense considering one of her elements is water and she also built a realistic looking tree with her paper. And turning water into paper doesn't seem so far fetched anymore when we have ninja's bringing meteors down.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Interesting that Kaguya is not listed as a user of the truth seeking orbs!
they are considered as a part of 6th paths senjutsu used by Naruto/Madara/Obito.
she was also not listed as a senjutsu user
so basicly the Jinchurichi power of obito/Madara is actually Hagoromo's 6th paths senjutsu powers.
the orbs are his and are consistent of all chakra natures.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 4, 2014)

Please someone can translate Kakashi's pages?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Can't believe no one is talking about God-Tier Shisui, Danzo, and Konan lol.
> 
> Kotoamatukami is all ranges and just requires someone to look at the enemy, shit is unbeatable.
> 
> From what geg and I can gather Konan transmuted the water and ground into her Paper Ocean, so she's godly too. (this could be wrong, but its seems very likely at this point based on what Geg and I are getting from that entry).



LOL...now that I think about it didn't Danzou put Mifune under Koto's effect while having his eye OBSTRUCTED by bandages?

Its "only" weakness is that it cannot be spammed often unless you have Hashi's DNA.

Guess Danzou had like...an hour long recharge time?

And Shisui, Danzou and even Konan have rather small fanbases.

Its mostly Team 7, Obito, Madara and Itachi that people want to read about. Maybe Hashi and Minato too.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Danzou and Shisui users for kotoamatsukami.. Maybe people will finally stop trying to give it to itachi in the BD.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

Yoton which konan's ability to turn her human body to paper is based off of could be why she can turn other things to paper(yoton does allow one to breathe vitality into things so she should be able to give the properties of her yoton ninjutsu to things). Eh shit i don't know that's a weird one.



vered said:


> Interesting that Kaguya is not listed as a user of the truth seeking orbs!
> they are considered as a part of 6th paths senjutsu used by Naruto/Madara/Obito.
> she was also not listed as a senjutsu user
> so basicly the Jinchurichi power of obito/Madara is actually Hagoromo's 6th paths senjutsu powers.
> the orbs are his and are consistent of all chakra natures.


Well kaguya's dimension creating truth seeker was a kekkai mora right? It might be a totally different league of technique all together. That's what i'd bet on.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> Danzou and Shisui users for kotoamatsukami.. Maybe people will finally stop trying to give it to itachi in the BD.



According to the Databook, Danzou isn't a summoner, and Madara is the only one with the Perfect Susano'o.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 4, 2014)

phlogistinator123 said:


> - Can sense "energy" (chakra from sensor type?) from miles away



I liked it better when he detected Jiraiya when he stepped out of the frog into the rain, which itself seemed a surviellence jutsu by Nagato, rather then just being a straight sensor.


----------



## NW (Nov 4, 2014)

Vice said:


> I'm thinking the past is going to be skipped over in favor of the present and the war. All that shit seems to be irrelevant to Kishi in his own manga.


It's not irrelvant. He flashes back to and and answers questions from the past all the time.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Yoton which konan's ability to turn her human body to paper is based off of could be why she can turn other things to paper(yoton does allow one to breathe vitality into things so she should be able to give the properties of her yoton ninjutsu to things). Eh shit i don't know that's a weird one.
> 
> 
> Well kaguya's dimension creating truth seeker was a kekkai mora right? It might be a totally different league of technique all together. That's what i'd bet on.



both she and Hagoromo had kekkei mora.
they are actually the only 2 to have it.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh and Asura path still dosen't make any sense, it basically turns the user into a  cyborg for no real reason.
balistic weapons
Sasuke is a cyborg now.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> According to the Databook, Danzou isn't a summoner, and Madara is the only one with the Perfect Susano'o.



shut up, they think the databok matters and kishi doesn't retcon shit


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Someone translated Sakumo?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Nov 4, 2014)

Does it say that Naruto is a Kekkei Genkai user?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Does it say that Naruto is a Kekkei Genkai user?



Yes, naruto is a kekkei genkai user probably because of him being a jin, he also got from hagoromo the 6th paths senjutsu mode which is supposed to allow him to use:all 5 elements+yin/yang+fusions though again only hagoromo and kaguya have Kekkei mora under their profiles.
though he himself is listed as having only Yang.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Who was insisting on it not being capable of flight again?



It least it's confirmed that all PS are capable of flight. Seeing people constantly deny it was irritating. Though I have to wonder why Madara is the only listed user? Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> both she and Hagoromo had kekkei mora.
> they are actually the only 2 to have it.



So can Hagoromo do the giant kekkei mora too?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Naraka Path said:
			
		

> is the secret jutsu to extract and eat *human souls* and beckon (呼び出す, different from kuchiyose) the King of Hell. The rest just explains what we clearly saw; that when it grasps them they are weakened and can't resist, that if it *eats their souls* they die, and that it judges them, etc.






Debunked. 




Klue never forgets.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Kaguya no truth seeking balls? She summoned the biggest one LOL


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> So can Hagoromo do the giant kekkei mora too?



Apparently he can, he has all abilities basically, even having senjutsu something Kaguya doesn't, though her truth seeking ball may be a different thing altogether that is unique to her,
the truth seeking balls as we know them are actually application of the creation of all things and are part of 6th paths senjutsu-hagoromo's power.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Yes, naruto is a kekkei genkai user probably because of him being a jin, he also got from hagoromo the 6th paths senjutsu mode which is supposed to allow him to use:all 5 elements+yin/yang+fusions though again only hagoromo and kaguya have Kekkei mora under their profiles.
> though he himself is listed as having only Yang.



So is it yin-yang release or what?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

> It summons ballistic weapons unlike anything ever created in the ninja world



Hmm i thought that was cool. Nice save kishi explains missiles, lasers, rocket arms and jet boots i guess


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Yes, naruto is a kekkei genkai user probably because of him being a jin, he also got from hagoromo the 6th paths senjutsu mode which is supposed to allow him to use:all 5 elements+yin/yang+fusions though again only hagoromo and kaguya have Kekkei mora under their profiles.
> though he himself is listed as having only Yang.



Does that mean his son will probably have it too ?


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 4, 2014)

if nagato didn't cripple himself with the stupid statue...


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> So is it yin-yang release or what?



not clear perhaps its Yin/yang together the way only hagoromo could use.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

I pheel as if I'm the only Minato-fan who doesn't give a shit about his Rasenflashdance.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

KingBoo said:


> if nagato didn't cripple himself with the stupid statue...



Eh, I wouldn't put too much stock in the translation we have for Nagato thus far. Probably best to wait for takL, Geg, Yagami1211, Seelentau, or Turrin to give it a look.

Don't worry phlogistinator123, I'm rooting for you bro.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

Kyu said:


> I pheel as if I'm the only Minato-fan who doesn't give a shit about his Rasenflashdance.



Not anymore my friend i emptied it out of my system too.

I hope people don't think kishi little joke gonna protect them for the minato-rape to come. Nothing ain't change the dome still ours.


----------



## Darth lelouch (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Oh and Asura path still dosen't make any sense, it basically turns the user into a  cyborg for no real reason.
> balistic weapons
> Sasuke is a cyborg now.



Is confirmed ? Sasuke really has Asura path ?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Darth lelouch said:


> Is confirmed ? Sasuke really has Asura path ?



He has the Rinnegan and Asura path is in inherent power of the Rinnegan like all 5 other paths.
So far Sasuke has managed till 2 chapters ago to awaken Preta path but it was confirmed he only had it for a short time which confirmed it takes time to awaken the full powers of the Rinnegan.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> Danzou and Shisui users for kotoamatsukami.. Maybe people will finally stop trying to give it to itachi in the BD.



Yes, lets ignore the fact that Itachi had it and actually used it 

Itachi got alot of soloing to do in BD


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 4, 2014)

Was there anything about Minato's Sage Mode (like why it lasts so little) or his KCM? Or about Ashura & Indra?

I can see why the Databook would call Bijuu Mode as "Kurama Mode", but okay.



takL said:


> not a trannslation but about kaguya and sasukes tecks.
> 
> AMENO MINAKA ≒heaven's centre? theres a god called ameno-monaka-nushi who is supposed to be a  supreme primitive  god
> 
> ...



Thanks for that piece of data.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 4, 2014)

Is the Black Lightning of Darui and the 3rd Kazekage Explained? Cut the theories about them using Yin or Senjutsu for it seems wrong cuz Darui lacks both


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Is the Black Lightning of Darui and the 3rd Kazekage Explained? Cut the theories about them using Yin or Senjutsu for it seems wrong cuz Darui lacks both



Kaguya lacks  senjutsu despite her clearly capable of manipulating nature and being stated to control nature. This databook seems mad iffy you ask me


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Is the Black Lightning of Darui and the 3rd Kazekage Explained? Cut the theories about them using Yin or Senjutsu for it seems wrong cuz Darui lacks both



It's apparently regular lightning just black. No special elemental combination, no Yin manipulation, or Senjutsu. Seeing how Sasuke's and Kakashi's version could harm Juubi jinchuuriki their versions must have been different somehow


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

I am also particularly interested in this page:


Maybe it says something of Mei's past or story? Because at this point she was the only one without any background.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 4, 2014)

KingBoo said:


> if nagato didn't cripple himself with the stupid statue...



The statue wasn't what crippled him. Madara and Obito both summoned the Mazou without long term negative side effects.

Nagato was crippled because Hanzou blew up both his legs with 2141290 explosive tags. Edo Nagato couldn't walk either (even when got "young" again after absorbing Bee's chakra).


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 4, 2014)

Did the databook explain why Sasuke's Rinnegan looks different from standard Rinnegan and anything about Perfect Susanoo?


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 4, 2014)

I just noticed Sakura is older than Sasuke and Naruto


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

basically sasuke used the lesser form and it's confirmed sasuke has to have 6th paths senjutsu to use it,


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> basically sasuke used the lesser form and it's confirmed sasuke has to have 6th paths senjutsu to use it,



Yeah, two individuals that possess Six Paths Senjutsu.

WTF.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yeah, two individuals that possess Six Paths Senjutsu.
> 
> WTF.



God Hagoromo was there for a reason after all


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> God Hagoromo was there for a reason after all



Kishi reconnected Hagoromo's Jinchuuriki Moon feat.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

Magestic Garb huh


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishi reconnected Hagoromo's Jinchuuriki Moon feat.



who cares, he also confirmed him on Kaguya's lv and having more powers than her.
Basicly 6th paths senjutsu powers are more hyped than the dojutsu themseves


----------



## Snoozles (Nov 4, 2014)

Just speculation but could it be that Yin-Yang "affinity" be less about whether you can use Yin and Yang (everyone can use both?) but more where you are on the Yin-Yang gradient?

Naruto clearly needs Yin to make the TBB.
Nagato has mastered genjutsu which requires Yin.
Hashirama has no problems casting A-rank genjutsu.

They can all clearly use high-level Yin jutsu but on the other hand, they all have more "life force" than any other ninja in the series. If you had to give an example of a Yang-oriented character, they'd be top 3.

It might explain why Kushina has a Yin affinity even if she's an Uzumaki with shitloads of lifeforce and lived through a bijuu extraction; her "special chakra" might have been because her Yin affinity was so strong it eclipsed the Uzumaki's natural Yang inclination.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm, those elemental affinities in some cases may just mean that a character has POTENTIAL to become a beast with said element. Like Naruto had the wind affinity before even mastering FRS.
> 
> Same with Sakura for example being able to potentially become really good in water or earth if she trains in that stuff a bit.



I hope so, given how many young people have them already. Makes more sense than to think they've mastered those elements already.

-> Or not, if this is true:


SaiST said:


> I believe the Data Book's only listing Seishitsu Henka they've actually learned. It doesn't seem like it's listing which they have an affinity for.
> 
> I do hope that is specified though. Sasuke's affinity has been left ambiguous all this time, but they'll probably do the same as they did with Naruto, just because he has the Rinnegan.





And I read that Naruto was also categorised as Kekkei Genkai user. Am I forgetting something, or is it because the whole Sage business (or just a translating mistake?).

Thanks to everybody who's getting the pics and the translations to us! =)


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

rinnegan will live on with Sauce, who would have thought


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> who cares



Klue does, and he always will.  Creating the moon was the greatest feat of all time. 



vered said:


> he also confirmed him on Kaguya's lv and having more powers than her.



You're speaking nonsense now vered-sama.  There is nothing Kaguya can't do, Databook symbols be damned. 



vered said:


> Basicly 6th paths senjutsu powers are more hyped than the dojutsu themseves



Just stop.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2014)

what happened to the juubi thing Klue


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> what happened to the juubi thing Klue



If given a choice, would you have added your avi image to this post, or your sig?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey is their a page about the Uzumaki chakra chains? 
I was really hoping to learn more about that.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> rinnegan will live on with Sauce, who would have thought



Yea, the irony is strong.
Kishi retconned so much info though and it seems he can care less about the dojutsus as there are no entries on them.We  need to collect as many bits of info from the various entries just to get contradicting statments


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yeah, two individuals that possess Six Paths Senjutsu.
> 
> WTF.



I don't get it, Haggis gave Naruto and Sasuke the power to perform 6PCT but he needed Hamura to do it? Does that mean Hamura gave him his powers before fucking off to the moon?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Sasuke has Senjutsu, confirmed (even without being a Sage Mode user). 

New life is given to my famous "_Tomoed-Rinnegan = Senjutsu Rinnegan_" theory. 

Unlike Madara, and probably Hagoromo, Sasuke awakened his Rinnegan with nature powered Asura chakra. And before you hit me with that "aspect bs," Madara has the Sharingan too. 

Rinnegan + Sharingan combo deez' nuts. 

Why else hadn't Madara awakened a Tomoed-Rinnegan? And wasn't Senjutsu listed as one of the reasons why Sasuke would surpass Madara?

Best I got, bitches; cut me some slack.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> I don't get it, Haggis gave Naruto and Sasuke the power to perform 6PCT but he needed Hamura to do it? Does that mean Hamura gave him his powers before fucking off to the moon?



Kishi making shit up as he goes along.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm still stumped as to why Madara is the only shinobi listed under the PS entry when we've see 3 other shinobi use it (Sasuke, Indra, and Kakashi). Then again Danzo wasn't even listed as a summoner.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> I don't get it, Haggis gave Naruto and Sasuke the power to perform 6PCT but he needed Hamura to do it? Does that mean Hamura gave him his powers before fucking off to the moon?



No it appears Hagoromo needed to power of hamura to do it.perhaps hagoromo gave him temporarily the seal to perform the stronger version.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 4, 2014)

I think Sasuke gained Asura chakra from Kabuto/Hashirama, which combined with his Indra chakra, which in turn awakened Hagoromo chakra within him. Hagoromo then gave him Sage chakra & Rinnegan.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke has Senjutsu, confirmed (even without being a Sage Mode user).
> 
> New life is given to my famous "_Tomoed-Rinnegan = Senjutsu Rinnegan_" theory.
> 
> ...



Sasuke got Senjutsu?

Is it related to the Six Path chakra he got, his previous mastery of CS or just him being compatible with Senjutsu?

Hmmm...I though Sasuke awakened the Rinnegan by being gifted RS power which even Indra didn't get, much less Madara.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 4, 2014)

Any new information on Hamura I hope that we get some since we got none in the manga.


Altair21 said:


> I'm still stumped as to why Madara is the only shinobi listed under the PS entry when we've see 3 other shinobi use it (Sasuke, Indra, and Kakashi). Then again Danzo wasn't even listed as a summoner.


Must of been an oversight since there's no way it can be a coincidence that all three Perfect Susanoo's look identical minus some differences in there masks.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke got Senjutsu?
> 
> Is it related to the Six Path chakra he got, his previous mastery of CS or just him being compatible with Senjutsu?



Yup.

Six Paths Chibaku Tensei requires two people that have awakened the Six Paths Senjutsu.

FYI: Naruto's power is called, Six Paths Sage Mode.



Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm...I though Sasuke awakened the Rinnegan by being gifted RS power which even Indra didn't get, much less Madara.



Hard to say.

According to Sasuke's swap jutsu DB entry, Sasuke either received Amenotejikara jutsu of the Rinnegan, or the Rinnegan itself from Hagoromo.

This second half of my post wasn't helpful at all.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Any new information on Hamura I hope that we get some since we got none in the manga.
> Must of been an oversight since there's no way it can be a coincidence that all three Perfect Susanoo's look identical minus some differences in there masks.



There's been several errors so far. Madara not being listed as a user for CT or Izanagi. Danzo not being listed as a summoner. Only Madara being listed as a user of PS. Not sure what's going on with all these mistakes.


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 4, 2014)

Anything about Sasuke's Rinnegan yet?????


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Anything about Sasuke's Rinnegan yet?????



Nothing interesting, no.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 4, 2014)

any translation pages?


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Nothing interesting, no.





Wait, so there's no explanation of Sasuke's unique Rinnegan or if it's origin?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yup.
> 
> Six Paths Chibaku Tensei requires two people that have awakened the Six Paths Senjutsu.
> 
> ...



I wonder if said Six Path Senjutsu was related to those tattoos they got. If RS took it away afterwards then does Sasuke still got Six Path Senjutsu or "only" Six Path chakra?

That black chidori he used against Madara seemed to be fueled by Six Path chakra and yet was so similar to the one he used in CS2 against Naruto in part 1. And CS was an inferior variant of Senjutsu....

Maybe Six Path Senjutsu chakra still resides in his Rinnegan which is the power source for the dojutsu...


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

spiritmight said:


> Wait, so there's no explanation of Sasuke's unique Rinnegan or if it's origin?



No DB entries for any of the dojutsu, not even Kaguya's Rinnesharingan.

So all of our hope lies within the DB entries for the individual users: Nagato, Hagoromo, Sasuke, Madara, etc.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe Six Path Senjutsu chakra still resides in his Rinnegan which is the power source for the dojutsu...



That's what I'm hoping for.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 4, 2014)

Did we get any information about Hinata's Gentle Step Twin Lion Fist?


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 4, 2014)

This databook is so shit it went from being sad to being funny. Did we even get any new information at all?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

Does kiba's three headed wolf and tail chasing fang rotating fang got DB explanations?


----------



## Cjones (Nov 4, 2014)

Six path info is pretty cool. 

Mito's entry is small and Byakugo itself didn't get an entry. Now I'm wondering if Byakuho no Jutsu gives better insight into what makes it different than Creation Rebirth.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> That's what I'm hoping for.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nowadays everything is either connected to RS's chakra or Senjutsu in some way. Or both.

And eyes can be improved by special chakra infusion like Obito did with Kakashi.

It can also seemingly prevent blindness akin to what EMS can if we see Obito as an example(the dude not going blind despite spamming Kamui like crazy for almost two decades). Just by having Hashi's DNA/chakra.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke has Senjutsu, confirmed (even without being a Sage Mode user).
> 
> New life is given to my famous "_Tomoed-Rinnegan = Senjutsu Rinnegan_" theory.
> 
> ...



I have to call rubbish on some of this. Madara clearly states in the manga that he has both senjutsu and the rinnegan...he also seems to imply that while naruto has six paths senjutsu, Sasuke does not. And the reverse is obvious for the rinnegan. Sasuke DOES say that he has six paths _chakra_, but that's clearly not the same as senjutsu, because if sasuke could gather natural energy he would have backed up Indra's arrow with it in their final fight or used it to nullify Naruto's advantage in that area.

The connection between Tomoed rinnegan and senjutsu is WEAK especially when you consider that Hagoromo himself didn't have tomoe. It's more than likely that the real determinant of whether someone will have tomoe or not is how many eyes the rinnegan power is distributed to. Hagoromo, Madara and Nagato had it in two eyes and used the full extent of the six paths power that way. Sasuke and the juubi have it in one --- resulting in tomoe. Senjustsu doesn't factor into it.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 4, 2014)

any cool new about Izuna?

what the hell was his powers


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Nov 4, 2014)

Was there a formal translation request thread for pages, or we just get them as we get them?


----------



## felipemorais11 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hiraishingiri is really a b rank jutsu?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 4, 2014)

did anyone translate Kamui Raikiri?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> who cares, *he also confirmed him on Kaguya's lv and having more powers than her.*
> Basicly 6th paths senjutsu powers are more hyped than the dojutsu themseves



What?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> There's been several errors so far. Madara not being listed as a user for CT or Izanagi. Danzo not being listed as a summoner. Only Madara being listed as a user of PS. Not sure what's going on with all these mistakes.



All these mistakes are why people shouldn't believe a word said in the databook that contradicts what we've seen in the manga. Whoever wrote it obviously considered fact checking unnecessary and just put whatever he wanted in it. There's no reliable information in the entire book other than names, height, weight and age.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 4, 2014)

you guys do know that the links are missing from previous databook pages?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 4, 2014)

confrimed naruto has creation of all things powers. 

All this senjutsu talk only naruto,hashi,hago,jman,frogs actually create senjutsu chakra.Kishi fucked it up so badly.
Also wtf is "sage chakra" other then dna changing 

This databook such a rush job.There's probably gonna be a revision so many mistakes.Elements clearly randomly selected for characters at shonen hq 

Like seriously only thing important is jutsu actually used in recent arc everything else is fodder.

Does'nt matter naruto op as hell.Naruto was super nerfed. The man has creation of all things as many of us said.There was no other reason you can recreate eyeball out his ass.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> All these mistakes are why people shouldn't believe a word said in the databook that contradicts what we've seen in the manga. Whoever wrote it obviously considered fact checking unnecessary and just put whatever he wanted in it. There's no reliable information in the entire book other than names, height, weight and age.



Extra history like Hamura going to the moon after becoming the leader of the Ootsutsuki clan or anything alike may be canon too.

Stuff like things related to jutsus(especially those that were not explained well in the manga itself) might be far less reliable though...


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

Anything on Izanagi and Izanami.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 4, 2014)

*Truthseeker Orbs is listed as just a ninjutsu (not kekkei mora), used by Madara, Obito, and Naruto. It says that when an individual manifests (literally "blossoms" 開花) Six Paths Senjutsu, black orbs comprising the power of all five elements and yin-yang appear, forming a circle that floats behind them. They can manipulate each orb independantly. Each orb is about the size of a fist and hides within enough power to completely oblitrate a forest. With the power of Creation of All Things, put simply, the shape of the black orbs can be freely altered, and the many natures comprising them can be combined to manifest a variety of effects. It is a power that easily exceeds both kekkei genkai and kekkei tota.*

Its over Godruto.How nerfed was this guy shame its over and we cant see anymore training


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 4, 2014)

This databook is ass.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 4, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> *Truthseeker Orbs is listed as just a ninjutsu (not kekkei mora), used by Madara, Obito, and Naruto. It says that when an individual manifests (literally "blossoms" 開花) Six Paths Senjutsu, black orbs comprising the power of all five elements and yin-yang appear, forming a circle that floats behind them. They can manipulate each orb independantly. Each orb is about the size of a fist and hides within enough power to completely oblitrate a forest. With the power of Creation of All Things, put simply, the shape of the black orbs can be freely altered, and the many natures comprising them can be combined to manifest a variety of effects. It is a power that easily exceeds both kekkei genkai and kekkei tota.*
> 
> Its over Godruto.How nerfed was this guy shame its over and we cant see anymore training



Eh, Obito and Madara also had this power. So how nerfed they were?

Same with Kaguya who only used a Truth seeking orb by the very end of the fight....


----------



## Hexa (Nov 4, 2014)

Still interested in what the hell black lightning is.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> any cool new about Izuna?
> 
> what the hell was his powers



No, he doesn't have a profile page. Dat fodderito.



Csdabest said:


> Anything on Izanagi and Izanami.



They aren't translated yet I think. They have a page dedicated to the each, but there isn't much text in them.


Han is the biggest dude so far 2.28 cm. Followed by Sandaime Raikage, who is 2.01 or something like that. A is 1.98, I thought he'd be alot taller. Character heighs and weights make 0 sense.

Basing it off Nagato's age, we can estimate how old the Sannin were around the time they were in the rain country. Nagato was around 10 If I am not wrong when Jiraiya started teaching him. And  Jiriaya died @ 53. So that makes him 28 during those flashbacks. Dan was listed as 27, assuming he was Sannin generation, he must have died fairly close to those years as well.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 4, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> *Eh, Obito and Madara also had this power. So how nerfed they were?*
> 
> Same with Kaguya who only used a Truth seeking orb by the very end of the fight....



Obito had best display.They were'nt nerfed.Obitos balls were weak because he could'nt use senjutsu.

Madara faced another truthseeker and got pwned.Thats why naruto kicked his ball and rickrolled him.

Cant explain why sasuke cut madara though.That was just pure bullshit. At least naruto pwnd him he was juubi jin and had bijuu chakra ffs.

Kaguya extracted the power from her ball to use as chakra to continue fighting.She's not skilled.She was just more powerful then a wolrd who didnt even use chakra.When peoepl that could use chakra and manipulate it greatly appeared they pwnd her.

She really was'nt a fighter.She just discovered chakra and had some powers.hamaru and hago were actually skilled fighters with chakra.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 4, 2014)

So apparently Nagato is immune to *all* eye illusions? sy

Jesus, that pretty much settles all Nagato vs. Itachi debates, doesn't it? (as if there was a doubt Nagato would destroy him anyways)

Can anyone tell me when's the earliest time the databook will be fully translated?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

> All these mistakes are why people shouldn't believe a word said in the databook that contradicts what we've seen in the manga. Whoever wrote it obviously considered fact checking unnecessary and just put whatever he wanted in it. There's no reliable information in the entire book other than names, height, weight and age.



So ture all these random elements for people and contradictions of previous databooks and the manga are so stupid

And who gives a shit about these stupid techs just translate the character entries. Kaguya please


----------



## Chad (Nov 4, 2014)

So Kabuto has access to literally _all_ of the Sound 5's abilities?


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 4, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> So apparently Nagato is immune to *all* eye illusions? sy
> 
> Jesus, that pretty much settles all Nagato vs. Itachi debates, doesn't it? (as if there was a doubt Nagato would destroy him anyways)
> 
> Can anyone tell me when's the earliest time the databook will be fully translated?



Das what Koto/Izanami are for.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 4, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Das what Koto/Izanami are for.



To be honest, I don't count that as part of Itachi's power.

Otherwise, we might as well say Shisui, Danzo, and Itachi are the strongest characters of the manga, but that's obviously not true.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 4, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Well obviously naruto fucking created a eyeball out of nowhere.He healed a whole body included broken gates.Helaed obito's heart  What over bullshit was it gonna be.


No, no, you missed the point. Almost everybody suspected all of that Jesus healin' to be Banbutsu Sōzō; Naruto having it comes as no surprise... It's that *shaping* the Gudōdama is being attributed to Banbutsu Sōzō, not simply Keitai Henka.

All that, ever since Obito started shredding stuff up when he lost his mind upon becoming the Jūbi Jinchūriki.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 4, 2014)

If Yahiko was 4 years older than Obito, and he died at 15, then that means Obito was 11 when he met him...

And the whole Hagoromo/Hamura sealing the Jyuubi is hard to figure out.


And I find it weird that they assert that summoning the Gedou Mazou costs life energy instead of a blood seal, which fits for Nagato, but not at all for Obito.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 4, 2014)

So basically all of Kaguya's original Kekkei Mōra abilities developed over time as her lineage spread across the world, e.g. Rinne Sharingan > Rinnegan (Hagoromo) > Sharingan (Indra)


----------



## Buttbug (Nov 4, 2014)

I asked this in the other topic about the databook but I think I wasn?t supossed to ask stuff there, sorry

So: "I?m really curious as to why there is a box for the second Mizukage on Muu?s profile labeled as FAVORITE. Any info about that?"


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 4, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> To be honest, I don't count that as part of Itachi's power.
> 
> Otherwise, we might as well say Shisui, Danzo, and Itachi are the strongest characters of the manga,* but that's obviously not true*.



?...people live their lives bound by what they accept as correct and true... that is how they define reality. But what does it mean to be correct or true? Merely vague concepts... their reality may all be an illusion.?


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 4, 2014)

Kishi really should fucking check his math.

Nagato was 35 at the time of his death. Minato, who died at 24, would have been 40-41 had he lived, i.e. 5-6 years older. Jiraiya taught Minato when he graduated from the academy at 10 years old. There's simply no way he met and then taught the Ame Orphans for 3 years.

Also, Yahiko, who looked like he was 25-30, was apparently 15 years old when he died. lol, wat.

Given the fact Konan was 35 when she died, I'm assuming that's how Yahiko was.

So if Yahiko died at 15, and Nagato and Konan died 20 years later, that would have meant Obito met them when he was 11 years old? Doesn't fit in the time line. Dafuqery.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Nov 4, 2014)

Nagato looking like a beast again.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice to get confirmation of the distinction between "chakra natures/elements" and "special chakra properties" for the Bijuu, i.e. Shukaku has Magnet element and sand property chakra.


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 4, 2014)

It's nice to see that my boy Sasuke is rocking all nature types


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 4, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Kishi really should fucking check his math.
> 
> Nagato was 35 at the time of his death. Minato, who died at 24, would have been 40-41 had he lived, i.e. 5-6 years older. Jiraiya taught Minato when he graduated from the academy at 10 years old. There's simply no way he met and then taught the Ame Orphans for 3 years.



Uh, wouldn't they have been 4 or 6 if Jiraiya was training Minato? I don't think that's how old they were when the Sannin met them. This shit is confusing 



Wrath said:


> Nice to get confirmation of the distinction between "chakra natures/elements" and "special chakra properties" for the Bijuu, i.e. Shukaku has Magnet element and sand property chakra.



This is also confusing, I don't recall anyone translating any bijuu information.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2014)

Nagato was a beast but hanzou even more because he damaged the legs that it seem even edo tensei could not fix.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 4, 2014)

... So, I suppose we're supposed to disregard that Naruto was matching her with an extremely similar technique.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

> So, I suppose we're supposed to disregard that Naruto was matching her with an extremely similar technique.



Actually he got overwhelmed, there was no matching there. I'd like to see Naruto fodderize PS twice with his bijuu chakra fists.


----------



## Iruel (Nov 4, 2014)

Does Kirimaru have a profile?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 4, 2014)

*Eventually*, he was overwhelmed. For a moment, he was matching her blow for blow with what appeared to be the exact same crap.

Did he really have to spin it as some Jyūken-esque technique on steroids?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> ?...people live their lives bound by what they accept as correct and true... that is how they define reality. But what does it mean to be correct or true? Merely vague concepts... their reality may all be an illusion.?



Honestly, the best and truest quote ever said in the manga...


----------



## Iruel (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> *No, he doesn't have a profile page. Dat fodderito.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is lying.


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Now these people with 4's and 5's for ninjutsu finally make sense considering how many elements they can use.



I still believe Gai having lighting element is the most random shit.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Nov 4, 2014)

Based upon what I've read Nagato can compete with Hashirama, Madara(EMS) no problem , Naruto and Rikudo are the GOATS when it comes to fighting ability If I somehow had to guestimate the ranking based upon what little info we have 


Naruto,Rikudo,Kaguya

Obito, Madara

Nagato,Hashirama

Tobirama,Hiruzen,Kakashi,Kabuto,Orochimaru

Minato,Itachi,Jiraiya,Tsunade,Onoki,Mu,Troll, Gai,


Its weird out of all this I'm shocked with how the datebook is downplaying Minato based upon the hype he received , but I guess most of his hype was potential , oh well


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> I still believe Gai having lighting element is the most random shit.



Alot of these elements kishi is throwing out are the most random shit lol.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> - He made itachi seal the Bijuus for the Akatsuk and bring new alliance to them.
> - You must have fail a math class, haven't you?
> 
> 
> ...



lol you mad


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> No, he doesn't have a profile page. Dat fodderito.



wow....just wow


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Alot of these elements kishi is throwing out are the most random shit lol.



Kankuro having 4 elements sought of dampens the effect of power and capability the chakra natures give to characters.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> Based upon what I've read Nagato can compete with Hashirama, Madara(EMS) no problem , Naruto and Rikudo are the GOATS when it comes to fighting ability If I somehow had to guestimate the ranking based upon what little info we have
> 
> 
> Naruto,Rikudo,Kaguya
> ...




How was minato downplayed?  Haven't seen anyone post things about him yet   well, nothing but his age(24), which was younger than most on these forums seem to have thought.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> lol you mad



wow. You're slow as fuck. 
that was literally several hours ago! 

oh well, it does not matter either way...


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

Also confirmed that it was due to the power of hagoromo given to him that naruto was able to combine the bijuu's powers with his rasengans and that includes the rasenshuriken.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> How was minato downplayed?  Haven't seen anyone post things about him yet   well, nothing but his age(24), which was younger than most on these forums seem to have thought.



Because the ones with more elements are more powerful than the ones with less elements. 
though I'm surprised why he putted Kabuto higher when he has 3 elements. 

he should have putted Tobirama, Oro and the others with Kaguya, and Naruto should go down a rank as well, since he has less than them though. 
+
I don't know how Nagato's hype with Genjutsu change much either. Honestly that was obvious a stronger eye is not falling for a weaker eye's Genjutsu.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Nov 4, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> How was minato downplayed?  Haven't seen anyone post things about him yet   well, nothing but his age(24), which was younger than most on these forums seem to have thought.



Just read the type of jutsu and abilities everyone was capable off


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> Kankuro having 4 elements sought of dampens the effect of power and capability the chakra natures give to characters.



Yeah sakura got four too just horrible.

So many characters having yin, yang or yin-yang when it used to be considered this really special thing in the forums makes me chuckle as well.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Also confirmed that it was due to the power of hagoromo given to him that naruto was able to combine the bijuu's powers with his rasengans and that includes the rasenshuriken.



Well I guess Rikudou's Power gave him the ability to use all elements thus he can train and learn all jutsu. Sasuke got the plus because he can do that shit and he has Sharingan and Rinnegan to learn any jutsu w/ Preta Path to modify his body for special techniques. Beastly


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

lol, fuck, I just noticed Gai who was fighting with JJ SM Madara is weaker than them as well. lol 
seriously, you're going to ignore his power and he was fighting JJ SM Madara, because of freaking elements
that none of them even have feats with? 

for all we know those elements jutsus can be only C or B ranks.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 4, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> Based upon what I've read Nagato can compete with Hashirama, Madara(EMS) no problem


Shit's hyperbole bro.


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

I have a gut feeling Kishi couldn't remember if he gave a character throughout the story a ninjutsu of a specific type so he made sure to over give characters elemental affinities.

By the way, the lackof Gai's summon Ningame, his turtle summon, is troubling. He should have at least gotten 8 pages.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2014)

*Orochimaru's Own Dimension*

Do you think its connected to the the method of how Kaguya Created her own Dimensions. Orochimaru was leagues ahead of the curve in knowledge it seems. Some of the DB Info is making it seem like Kaguya actually indeed created those Dimensions. Even his Fushi Tensei Jutsu seem to be reminiscent of Human Realms Soul Rip. I also wonder about Orochimaru's White Snake Power that generated the Giant White 8 headed Yamata Snake seeing how Kaguya was able to form her own Rabbit God Chakra.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Nov 4, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> Just read the type of jutsu and abilities everyone was capable off



Well, we've gotten nothing on him yet except elements which don't seem to matter much.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2014)

Did they explain where Hashirama's super speshul Sage Mode/Mokuton powers originated from?


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Shit's hyperbole bro.



If that is a hyperbole that the rest of them are also a hyperbole meaning that any statement about the sharingan powers that is hyping it wont be considered as a fact.
you see it goes both ways.
Either you accept the DB info or not.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Did they explain where Hashirama's super speshul Sage Mode/Mokuton powers originated from?



that's irrelevant. The interesting thing about his power (jutsus) is they are short-mid range only. 
that sure would be fun. For some certain person that is.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 4, 2014)

Ugh stop making non-informative posts in the collection thread you guyz, don't you read the rules? I wanna see info


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 4, 2014)

Nagato's databook hype still doesn't match Itachi's databook hype. 

"Completely invincible," "flawless offense," etc.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 4, 2014)

The statement about Nagato being immune to all visual genjutsu is the type of statement I tend to ignore as it just screams hyperbole. No different than Yata supposedly being capable of blocking anything.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> that's irrelevant. The interesting thing about his power (jutsus) is they are short-mid range only.
> that sure would be fun. For some certain person that is.



When it comes to hashirama's wood the distances kishi gave it must be false. You've seen how big his wood is man c'mon.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Nov 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Shit's hyperbole bro.




The days of downplaying the DB are over , as theres no more story left to tell .


----------



## KnightGhost (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't get it I don't see anything posted about nagato


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2014)

Still Kaguya entry translation


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 4, 2014)

Why is Kishi being stingy with some of the ages here?
Now I'll never know how old Tobirama was when he died.


blackguyinpinksuit said:


> You've seen how big his wood is man c'mon.



That's what she said.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> When it comes to hashirama's wood the distances kishi gave it must be false. You've seen how big his wood is man c'mon.



it's 10 m. 
that would be good... 

We have to deal with this now, because it became canon. 
no more overrating stuff.


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> The statement about Nagato being immune to all visual genjutsu is the type of statement I tend to ignore as it just screams hyperbole. No different than Yata supposedly being capable of blocking anything.



 It's funny because Nagato couldn't tell a bunch of boulders were fake Naruto clones but supposedly he can break the highest levels of Genjutsu


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

Take this with an extreme grain of salt because I just glanced over the profile, but I think Nindaime Kazekage was a Puppet user


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 4, 2014)

vered said:


> If that is a hyperbole that the rest of them are also a hyperbole meaning that any statement about the sharingan powers that is hyping it wont be considered as a fact.
> you see it goes both ways.
> Either you accept the DB info or not.


You just activated my trap card. 
The databook isn't saying anything that wasn't said before. Let's break this down, piece by piece. 



vered said:


> - Has "God's eyes"


Already said in chapter 551, even though he ultimately failed in his plans. The real God wasn't having that. 



vered said:


> which makes him invincible to "chakra" (ninjutsu?)


 Said by Madara in chapter 578. 

Of course, Hashirama came along and shitted all over that with Wood dragon in chapter 656.


So yeah, _*hyperbole*_. "Invincible" and "immune" don't mean _impossible_. 

Thus, my response to:



Eliyua23 said:


> Based upon what I've read Nagato can compete with Hashirama, Madara(EMS) no problem



Is appropriate. Nagato can't compete with Ems Madara _or_ Hashirama. The databooks in general are shit. That's what I really think.

We clear? 

Do not challenge ST without Klue.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Take this with an extreme grain of salt because I just glanced over the profile, but I think Nindaime Kazekage was a Puppet user



Oh yeah? I guess it's only right one of the villages iconic fighting styles have a kage that used it plus every kage using a form of magnetic manipulation would have been meh.

Wonder if the first kazekage was a wind user(with the fan like temari got) that's another popular way of fighting in suna.


----------



## vered (Nov 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> You just activated my trap card.
> The databook isn't saying anything that wasn't said before. Let's break this down, piece by piece.
> 
> 
> ...



????
My point is not trying to see if nagato can contend with hashirama or madara.
my point is: if you accept one thing the DB says you must accept the other one, and i refer specifically to the point of Nagato being immune to genjutsu(assuming the translation is true of course).If you claim this is hyperbole that means the rest of the hype sentences are also hyperbole. And if you think the databooks are shit ,than again don't use sentences  from it to prove your point later on in arguments.
You used manga panels that proved nothing but confirming what the DB said. him being an edo controlled by kabuto proves nothing( and you know you can't use that in any argument whatsoever), or Madara not absorbing the wood tech(never tried to in the manga)  which doesn't contradict anything said in Nagato's entry (assuming the translation is real).
Nagato's DB just confirms to us what he can or can't do. and If he has immunity to genjutsu than so be it.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 4, 2014)

Honestly It's not surprising that Nagato would be immune to visual Genjutsu. He has Uchiha Madara's Rinnegan, so i'm pretty sure that qualifies him to be able to see through pretty much any visual illusion on that basis alone. Remember you only needed Mangekyo Sharingan to see through Tsukuyomi and that was one of the strongest visual illusions in the verse; this is three stages beyond that. So on that note alone he should be immune to most visual illusions, DB aside.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

I am going to wait patiently for takl, he is the best man, and he can resume about the content of things without having to translate every single thing.

He really is my only hope.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Yahiko, who looked like he was 25-30, was apparently 15 years old when he died. lol, wat.



So Naruto is 30? Yahiko didn't look older than Naruto which was 16. In the movie Naruto is 18 and looks like an adult


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto's 19 in the movie, since it's set two years after right now, and right now he became 17.


----------



## olehoncho (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy that my favs, Team Samui, each got a half page profile 
Now I'm just waiting on translations.
Rather surprised that Samui was 29 though.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

If you want to know some little stuff (like, no full-blown articles or anything), I'm here for a while, so go ahead and ask.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> If you want to know some little stuff (like, no full-blown articles or anything), I'm here for a while, so go ahead and ask.



Just  wanna know what does it say in general, no need for word by word


there was another one, but dunno where it is now. lol


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> If you want to know some little stuff (like, no full-blown articles or anything), I'm here for a while, so go ahead and ask.



Does Sasuke's profile mention how he awakened his Rinnegan or why its different from the norm?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> If you want to know some little stuff (like, no full-blown articles or anything), I'm here for a while, so go ahead and ask.



would you kindley tell me what says in the entry of mangetsu and suigetsu? Anything new?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

@Hussain, it basically tells us about how techniques are created by people like Tobirama and how they end up being taught or used by the later generations (Minato using Tobirama's Hiraishin, Naruto using the Rasengan and Kage Bunshin).

@Klue, no. It doesn't mention the Rinnegan as far as I can tell.

@Suigetsu, there's nothing we don't know, I think. It just summarizes where they come from, their nicknames as "Demons" and how Suigetsu is all about the swords, while Mangetsu can use all of them.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

here is the other one


Generally, what does it say?



> @Hussain, it basically tells us about how techniques are created by people like Tobirama and how they end up being taught or used by the later generations (Minato using Tobirama's Hiraishin, Naruto using the Rasengan and Kage Bunshin).



I see!

thank you. ^_^


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> @Suigetsu, there's nothing we don't know, I think. It just summarizes where they come from, their nicknames as "Demons" and how Suigetsu is all about the swords, while Mangetsu can use all of them.



so nothing new at all? just the same story from the past databook?

What about the entry of Mei Terumi and the 2nd Mizukage Gengetsu? Anything interesting besides of what we know? Does it say the story of the Meizukage?

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> @Klue, no. It doesn't mention the Rinnegan as far as I can tell.



Kishi is breaking my balls something fierce.

ck


If it isn't any trouble, can you check Nagato's entry and pull out any information on the Rinnegan you see?

A rusty translator suggested that Nagato has "_God Eyes_," immune to all visual genjutsu, was chosen because his Uzumaki blood allows him to handle both eyes, etc.

Can you confirm?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

I feel like they really did not put anything at all in this book. 

so much for "secrets book"


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I feel like they really did not put anything at all in this book.
> 
> so much for "secrets book"



Yeah, pretty much. 


Madara's meteor jutsu, skipped. Never happened as far as this book is concerned.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

@Hussain, as you might've guessed, it speaks about the Rasengan and its relation to the Bijudama. Minato got the idea to apply Keitaihenka to chakra from the Bijudama and that's how he created the Rasengan. In turn, that's were Naruto got the hint to master the Bijudama.

@Suigetsu, yes, mostly. The new information is just that Suigetsu wants to collect all swords and Mangetsu was revived in the fourth war.

Gengetsu has a Kekkei Genkai? It also says that he uses different techniques, mainly from the Suiton Ninjutsu line, but also Kuchiyose and oil.
As for Mei, nothing new. But I think the box with Zabuza says that the Bloody Mist stuff happened or began 22 years ago? Hmmm...


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

it's official. This Databook is crap with nothing new.  

@Seelentau

thank you so much for your time and effort. ^_^


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

I second that thanks again, Seelentau.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

Keep in mind that I'm a rusty translator myself. There might be new stuff, but I'm not good enough to discern it from what we already know.

As for the information about Nagato, was it really stated in his article? Because I can't see it talking about the Uzumaki clan or genjutsu. The Rinnegan is mentioned, of course.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 5, 2014)

You're such a drama queen Hussain. That said, there could've been a lot more info added to this book.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you man, I really appreciate your time in translating this things.
Kishi really didnt gave a damn on exploring the members of taka, no wonder he gave the job to someone else.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> You're such a drama queen Hussain. That said, there could've been a lot more info added to this book.



What is there too be "drama queen" for. :rofl
literally all what we got is the elements. lol

the other things are waste of ink and papers.  
it's okay if they want to recap some stuff, but if they are going to put the exact damn thing, then what's the point? It's not like those who wanted to see the Databook haven't seen the manga already and know those things. 

Hell, they did not even put the age for more than half the characters. 

oh well, will see what there might be in there.


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm also thinking that the databook is a mess. It would've been better to split it up, but well... too late for that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

kaguya's hair is a Kekkei Mora?


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 5, 2014)

By Suzaku: Kaguya's hair needle attack is actually a Kekkei Mora called Rabbit Hair Needle (兎毛針, Tokehari). I can't read the description due to it being on the crease.


----------



## Iruel (Nov 5, 2014)

What does Utakata, Han, and Fūs pages say?


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> I'm also thinking that the databook is a mess. It would've been better to split it up, but well... too late for that.



can you please confirm Nagato's information with his entry?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Databook information is fine.

I wish there was more, but there's nothing wrong with the info we have.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

The Inuzuka on 208 are: Gaku (ガク), Tsume (ツメ), and Hana (ハナ).

So I take it Gaku is the one we see on Minato's team in A's flashback? With the epilogue incoming, I guess no matter if its confirmed in here or not we'll just have to assume that hes Kiba's dad.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 5, 2014)

Nardo has Boil Release too? Sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone translate Juuho Soushiken, yet? Does it say something about "devouring the chakra network"? O.o


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Nardo has Boil Release too? Sweeeeeeeet.



he has the ability to use all of the bijuu's kekkei genkai through 6th path senjutsu mode.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 5, 2014)

If only he had Dust Release...Dust Release Rasenshuriken would be some OP shit.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

What was also confirmed that  6 paths senjutsu mode is the same in terms of power as being the jin of the ten tails.
There is an entry about 6th paths senjutsu mode and about hagoromo but the translator didn't translate most of it:


----------



## Kyu (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> he has the ability to use all of the bijuu's kekkei genkai through 6th path senjutsu mode.



I've counted:

Shukaku's Magnet Release
Matatabi's Blue Flames
Isobu's Water Release
Son's Lava Release
Kokuo's Boil Release(sounds gross actually)
Saiken's Acid
Chomei's Scale Power shit
Gyuki's Ink

I suppose Kurama reigning supreme over his siblings power-wise compensates for his lack of unique KG/Elements. 



BlazingInferno said:


> If only he had Dust Release...Dust Release Rasenshuriken would be some OP shit.



The cellular damage a normal FRS causes on top of Jinton's ability to disintegrate matter on a molecular level.

Talk about overkill.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 5, 2014)

So is it confirmed that all 100000 Zetsus besides White Zetsu and Guruguru were real people?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't believe every Raikage's name is A.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I can't believe every Raikage's name is A.


Its a title, tari101190.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

